# IUI until we get our BFP!!! Team 2013!!



## samoorah1983

Hi I a m new to the whole IUI process, Me and DH were trying but not preventing for almost 4 year now, haven't gotten pregnant not one time, got both of ourselves checked out, both healthy no problems. Doctor diagnosed us Unexplained. Doctor referred us to a specialist, We're going to have our first IUI going to make an appointment Aug. 12th, and hope to have an appointment for the IUI procedure in Sept.2013. Any advice would be appreciated.
Thanks and lots of :dust: :dust:


----------



## samoorah1983

Bump


----------



## Melly Belly

samoorah1983 said:


> Hi I a m new to the whole IUI process, Me and DH were trying but not preventing for almost 4 year now, haven't gotten pregnant not one time, got both of ourselves checked out, both healthy no problems. Doctor diagnosed us Unexplained. Doctor referred us to a specialist, We're going to have our first IUI going to make an appointment Aug. 12th, and hope to have an appointment for the IUI procedure in Sept.2013. Any advice would be appreciated.
> Thanks and lots of :dust: :dust:

Hi there! 
I have been through two IUIs with donor (due to a combination of female and male factor issues) and the process itself is a rollercoaster! You are excited at the beginning, because the thought that it could happen this time brings you to that high point, the procedure is done, then you wait...then if it isnt successful, the sensation of coming down the other side, your stomach drops, if you will, and then you're at the bottom again, gearing back up to get to the top. The cost for an IUI isnt terrible compared to other assisted technologies, but add in a donor sample cost if needed, and thats another expense besides the medications and the actual procedure...the end result, if you have success, is completely worth everything though! I did one without anything like medications, Ultrasound, trigger, etc. which was not successful, probably that I ovulated on the side that is blocked, or it just didnt fall in that 5-20% change of pregnancy range. This time we did Clomid, an US to see which side was giving up the goods, and then a trigger shot to help it along, plus a progesterone level at a week past the IUI to make sure it was good....waiting on either a BFP or my cycle to start now.

Good luck with your appointment, if all looks good as you've said, maybe its just a matter of needing a little extra boost to get those swimmers to their destination! :flower: and i can try to answer any questions you might have in relation to our experiences in this whole process too :hugs:


----------



## k9girl8

Welcome to the IUI family (if you will). DH and I have been TTC for two years with no luck. After many tests, diagnosed low morphology with DH. Did our first round of IUI (no med assist) in July.... BFN :/ have meeting with our dr Monday, hopefully beginning near the end of this week. Good luck! And, try and stay calm and don't get too disappointed if it doesn't work out the first time, don't put too much pressure on yourself... It's stressful enough as is;)

:dust::dust:


----------



## LoveMyTripawd

Good luck! It's an exciting next step. My hubby and I will be doing our next IUI in September also. It can seem a bit awkward, but DH and I tried to have fun with it. He held my hand the whole time and then we kissed when they squirted the swimmers up there. Haha. We needed to feel like it was somewhat romantic. Do you have any specific questions or concerns?


----------



## Snackimals

Hey there IUIers!
I'm programmed for my first round of IUI's starting September... After my surgery for Endo treatment. 

I will have to stalk some of you form the looks of it!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Hello everyone! I'm in the middle of my 2ww for my first IUI and so far this has been the hardest part!

I agree with melly belly on the roller coaster part. I was super excited at the beginning of my cycle - new drug, first time having monitoring to see how the drug was working, and just feeling hopeful that this would be what works. After the IUI the time seems to crawl sooooo slow. It hasn't even been a full week since mine and I feel like so much more time should've passed by now! I am so impatient :)

Good luck at your appointment tomorrow samoorah1983! Let us know how it goes. 

Fx for everyone else, too that your first/next IUI cycle gives you that BFP!


----------



## jaan613

Hello, this will also be my first month of IUI. I am on Day 9 today and doctor has found 2 folliciles on the left ovary both measuring 1.2 and on the right one at 0.8. Has prescribed me more puregon and ultrasound again after two days. hope they catch the right size before my husband has to travel this weekend :(

Good luck to everyone trying. Prayers to all!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Hey all! How's everyone doing today?

How was your appointment samoorah1983?

Good luck with follies jaan613! Fx cross they grow perfectly the next 2 days so you can get this show on the road before your hubby goes away! Have you talked about maybe freezing his sample if you need it over the weekend? Good luck!!

AFM - I've been terrible at not symptom spotting. Although I will admit that up until a week ago I didn't even know that was a "thing" nor did I know what symptoms counted! haha. At least I'm half way through the 2ww now!


----------



## samoorah1983

Hatethewait85 said:


> Hey all! How's everyone doing today?
> 
> How was your appointment samoorah1983?
> 
> Good luck with follies jaan613! Fx cross they grow perfectly the next 2 days so you can get this show on the road before your hubby goes away! Have you talked about maybe freezing his sample if you need it over the weekend? Good luck!!
> 
> AFM - I've been terrible at not symptom spotting. Although I will admit that up until a week ago I didn't even know that was a "thing" nor did I know what symptoms counted! haha. At least I'm half way through the 2ww now![/QUOTE
> 
> Hi guys sorry for replying back so late, I was gone on a vacation we went to Las Vegas, lets say what happens in Vegas STAYS in Vegas Lool! We had a lot of fun my family came up there and my sisters we had a blast!! For the first time I felt so comfortable and stress free.. Well we came back for vegas and went to our first initial appointment. Doctor explained everything to us and how the procedure works, send out blood work got blood work done. Had HSG done last year, our specialist said it looks good no need to repeat it YAY!! Just need SA done and put me on a diet, I'm not overweight but he wants me to eat healthy and cut sugar and carbs out.. Now I'm waiting tolli get AF so doctor wants to perform uterine check to make sure I don't have polyps in my utures, and have me on clomid,HCG, and one more i forgot what it is. He wants to do the basics since I ovulate on my own. I'm so nervous and excited at the same time ahhhhh!!!


----------



## samoorah1983

jaan613 said:


> Hello, this will also be my first month of IUI. I am on Day 9 today and doctor has found 2 folliciles on the left ovary both measuring 1.2 and on the right one at 0.8. Has prescribed me more puregon and ultrasound again after two days. hope they catch the right size before my husband has to travel this weekend :(
> 
> Good luck to everyone trying. Prayers to all!

Hi how did everything go with you?? Hope everything went well, let us know!! Let the :bfp: come our way!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## samoorah1983

k9girl8 said:


> Welcome to the IUI family (if you will). DH and I have been TTC for two years with no luck. After many tests, diagnosed low morphology with DH. Did our first round of IUI (no med assist) in July.... BFN :/ have meeting with our dr Monday, hopefully beginning near the end of this week. Good luck! And, try and stay calm and don't get too disappointed if it doesn't work out the first time, don't put too much pressure on yourself... It's stressful enough as is;)
> 
> :dust::dust:

Thanks so much it's been a roller oyster to us well see what happens its a ll about patience and god.. Sending :dust: your way!!! How's everything with you?


----------



## samoorah1983

LoveMyTripawd said:


> Good luck! It's an exciting next step. My hubby and I will be doing our next IUI in September also. It can seem a bit awkward, but DH and I tried to have fun with it. He held my hand the whole time and then we kissed when they squirted the swimmers up there. Haha. We needed to feel like it was somewhat romantic. Do you have any specific questions or concerns?

Yaaaay almost same time as me my Birthday is in September I hope to get a BFP as a gift!!! That would be the best birthday present ever!!! And you and your hubby are soooo cute!! Awwww.... I'm hoping for a BFP and no questions and concerns at this time.. Just going to wait and see what's going to happen..


----------



## Hatethewait85

samoorah1983 said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> Hey all! How's everyone doing today?
> 
> How was your appointment samoorah1983?
> 
> Good luck with follies jaan613! Fx cross they grow perfectly the next 2 days so you can get this show on the road before your hubby goes away! Have you talked about maybe freezing his sample if you need it over the weekend? Good luck!!
> 
> AFM - I've been terrible at not symptom spotting. Although I will admit that up until a week ago I didn't even know that was a "thing" nor did I know what symptoms counted! haha. At least I'm half way through the 2ww now![/QUOTE
> 
> Hi guys sorry for replying back so late, I was gone on a vacation we went to Las Vegas, lets say what happens in Vegas STAYS in Vegas Lool! We had a lot of fun my family came up there and my sisters we had a blast!! For the first time I felt so comfortable and stress free.. Well we came back for vegas and went to our first initial appointment. Doctor explained everything to us and how the procedure works, send out blood work got blood work done. Had HSG done last year, our specialist said it looks good no need to repeat it YAY!! Just need SA done and put me on a diet, I'm not overweight but he wants me to eat healthy and cut sugar and carbs out.. Now I'm waiting tolli get AF so doctor wants to perform uterine check to make sure I don't have polyps in my utures, and have me on clomid,HCG, and one more i forgot what it is. He wants to do the basics since I ovulate on my own. I'm so nervous and excited at the same time ahhhhh!!!
> 
> That's so funny that you just got back from Vegas! I'm there right now!! Not having as good of a time by the sounds of it since af is staying to show her ugly head. Oh well it is a nice change in scenery!
> 
> Good luck on your first Iui cycle! Fx you get your bfp on the first try!Click to expand...


----------



## jaan613

samoorah1983 said:


> jaan613 said:
> 
> 
> Hello, this will also be my first month of IUI. I am on Day 9 today and doctor has found 2 folliciles on the left ovary both measuring 1.2 and on the right one at 0.8. Has prescribed me more puregon and ultrasound again after two days. hope they catch the right size before my husband has to travel this weekend :(
> 
> Good luck to everyone trying. Prayers to all!
> 
> Hi how did everything go with you?? Hope everything went well, let us know!! Let the :bfp: come our way!! :dust: :dust:Click to expand...

Did my first IUI Today! 
I had 3 follies on my right side:
2.2
1.8 and
1.7

I had my trigger yesterday and 24 hours did my first iui. im excited - hope i'm one of those girls that get lucky on the first go. only issue is that my hubby post wash count was only 1.8 million (pre wash 27 million)
my doctor said let's go ahead and try anyway...hoping for my bfp!!


----------



## River54

I am going in for baseline tomorrow early morning. Going to try our first IUI. 
Then we are gone for a week, but they said it should be fine, and just to let them know when I get a +opk. I am guessing since there is no known issues with us, they are just trying the simple stuff first. I'll know more tomorrow after the appt. Kinda excited and nervous all at the same time - sort of when we started clomid for the first time - thinking finally doing something else to try.


----------



## samoorah1983

Hatethewait85 said:


> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> Hey all! How's everyone doing today?
> 
> How was your appointment samoorah1983?
> 
> Good luck with follies jaan613! Fx cross they grow perfectly the next 2 days so you can get this show on the road before your hubby goes away! Have you talked about maybe freezing his sample if you need it over the weekend? Good luck!!
> 
> AFM - I've been terrible at not symptom spotting. Although I will admit that up until a week ago I didn't even know that was a "thing" nor did I know what symptoms counted! haha. At least I'm half way through the 2ww now![/QUOTE
> 
> Hi guys sorry for replying back so late, I was gone on a vacation we went to Las Vegas, lets say what happens in Vegas STAYS in Vegas Lool! We had a lot of fun my family came up there and my sisters we had a blast!! For the first time I felt so comfortable and stress free.. Well we came back for vegas and went to our first initial appointment. Doctor explained everything to us and how the procedure works, send out blood work got blood work done. Had HSG done last year, our specialist said it looks good no need to repeat it YAY!! Just need SA done and put me on a diet, I'm not overweight but he wants me to eat healthy and cut sugar and carbs out.. Now I'm waiting tolli get AF so doctor wants to perform uterine check to make sure I don't have polyps in my utures, and have me on clomid,HCG, and one more i forgot what it is. He wants to do the basics since I ovulate on my own. I'm so nervous and excited at the same time ahhhhh!!!
> 
> That's so funny that you just got back from Vegas! I'm there right now!! Not having as good of a time by the sounds of it since af is staying to show her ugly head. Oh well it is a nice change in scenery!
> 
> Good luck on your first Iui cycle! Fx you get your bfp on
> 
> hii sorry to hear about AF showing her face, but hey theres Vegas and another try!! Have fun and wish youlots of :dust:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## samoorah1983

jaan613 said:


> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaan613 said:
> 
> 
> Hello, this will also be my first month of IUI. I am on Day 9 today and doctor has found 2 folliciles on the left ovary both measuring 1.2 and on the right one at 0.8. Has prescribed me more puregon and ultrasound again after two days. hope they catch the right size before my husband has to travel this weekend :(
> 
> Good luck to everyone trying. Prayers to all!
> 
> Hi how did everything go with you?? Hope everything went well, let us know!! Let the :bfp: come our way!! :dust: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Did my first IUI Today!
> I had 3 follies on my right side:
> 2.2
> 1.8 and
> 1.7
> 
> I had my trigger yesterday and 24 hours did my first iui. im excited - hope i'm one of those girls that get lucky on the first go. only issue is that my hubby post wash count was only 1.8 million (pre wash 27 million)
> my doctor said let's go ahead and try anyway...hoping for my bfp!!Click to expand...

Hii how did the IUI go? Hope all is good and wish you a BFP!!!! :dust:


----------



## Hatethewait85

jaan613 said:


> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaan613 said:
> 
> 
> Hello, this will also be my first month of IUI. I am on Day 9 today and doctor has found 2 folliciles on the left ovary both measuring 1.2 and on the right one at 0.8. Has prescribed me more puregon and ultrasound again after two days. hope they catch the right size before my husband has to travel this weekend :(
> 
> Good luck to everyone trying. Prayers to all!
> 
> Hi how did everything go with you?? Hope everything went well, let us know!! Let the :bfp: come our way!! :dust: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Did my first IUI Today!
> I had 3 follies on my right side:
> 2.2
> 1.8 and
> 1.7
> 
> I had my trigger yesterday and 24 hours did my first iui. im excited - hope i'm one of those girls that get lucky on the first go. only issue is that my hubby post wash count was only 1.8 million (pre wash 27 million)
> my doctor said let's go ahead and try anyway...hoping for my bfp!!Click to expand...

Sounds like you had some good follies for your IUI! How have you been feeling since?? Fx you get lucky on the first go, too! Keep us updated!


----------



## Hatethewait85

River54 said:


> I am going in for baseline tomorrow early morning. Going to try our first IUI.
> Then we are gone for a week, but they said it should be fine, and just to let them know when I get a +opk. I am guessing since there is no known issues with us, they are just trying the simple stuff first. I'll know more tomorrow after the appt. Kinda excited and nervous all at the same time - sort of when we started clomid for the first time - thinking finally doing something else to try.

How was your appointment the other day? Are you doing an unmedicated IUI or are you taking clomid/something else? Hoping things work out well and you get your BFP this time around!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

samoorah1983 said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> Hey all! How's everyone doing today?
> 
> How was your appointment samoorah1983?
> 
> Good luck with follies jaan613! Fx cross they grow perfectly the next 2 days so you can get this show on the road before your hubby goes away! Have you talked about maybe freezing his sample if you need it over the weekend? Good luck!!
> 
> AFM - I've been terrible at not symptom spotting. Although I will admit that up until a week ago I didn't even know that was a "thing" nor did I know what symptoms counted! haha. At least I'm half way through the 2ww now![/QUOTE
> 
> Hi guys sorry for replying back so late, I was gone on a vacation we went to Las Vegas, lets say what happens in Vegas STAYS in Vegas Lool! We had a lot of fun my family came up there and my sisters we had a blast!! For the first time I felt so comfortable and stress free.. Well we came back for vegas and went to our first initial appointment. Doctor explained everything to us and how the procedure works, send out blood work got blood work done. Had HSG done last year, our specialist said it looks good no need to repeat it YAY!! Just need SA done and put me on a diet, I'm not overweight but he wants me to eat healthy and cut sugar and carbs out.. Now I'm waiting tolli get AF so doctor wants to perform uterine check to make sure I don't have polyps in my utures, and have me on clomid,HCG, and one more i forgot what it is. He wants to do the basics since I ovulate on my own. I'm so nervous and excited at the same time ahhhhh!!!
> 
> That's so funny that you just got back from Vegas! I'm there right now!! Not having as good of a time by the sounds of it since af is staying to show her ugly head. Oh well it is a nice change in scenery!
> 
> Good luck on your first Iui cycle! Fx you get your bfp on
> 
> hii sorry to hear about AF showing her face, but hey theres Vegas and another try!! Have fun and wish youlots of :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! AF always brings me down for a few days, but then I recover and realize that there is always hope the next cycle will work. So I'm staying positive (or at least trying to!!). I have a us on Tuesday to see how things are looking. I'm hoping for some even better follies this time!
> 
> Are you still just waiting for AF to arrive?Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## River54

Hatethewait85 said:


> River54 said:
> 
> 
> I am going in for baseline tomorrow early morning. Going to try our first IUI.
> Then we are gone for a week, but they said it should be fine, and just to let them know when I get a +opk. I am guessing since there is no known issues with us, they are just trying the simple stuff first. I'll know more tomorrow after the appt. Kinda excited and nervous all at the same time - sort of when we started clomid for the first time - thinking finally doing something else to try.
> 
> How was your appointment the other day? Are you doing an unmedicated IUI or are you taking clomid/something else? Hoping things work out well and you get your BFP this time around!!Click to expand...

No, had to cancel the iui. Had cysts from the clomid on both sides at the baseline appt. so we were told to take a natural cycle this time and go baseline to try next cycle. They said I'd do iui with femara and gonal injections. Hopefully something will happen soon! Fx!


----------



## jaan613

samoorah1983 said:


> jaan613 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaan613 said:
> 
> 
> Hello, this will also be my first month of IUI. I am on Day 9 today and doctor has found 2 folliciles on the left ovary both measuring 1.2 and on the right one at 0.8. Has prescribed me more puregon and ultrasound again after two days. hope they catch the right size before my husband has to travel this weekend :(
> 
> Good luck to everyone trying. Prayers to all!
> 
> Hi how did everything go with you?? Hope everything went well, let us know!! Let the :bfp: come our way!! :dust: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Did my first IUI Today!
> I had 3 follies on my right side:
> 2.2
> 1.8 and
> 1.7
> 
> I had my trigger yesterday and 24 hours did my first iui. im excited - hope i'm one of those girls that get lucky on the first go. only issue is that my hubby post wash count was only 1.8 million (pre wash 27 million)
> my doctor said let's go ahead and try anyway...hoping for my bfp!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hii how did the IUI go? Hope all is good and wish you a BFP!!!! :dust:Click to expand...

WELL, it seems like the days are taking forever to pass!!!!! I am only 7 dpiui and so impatient! i know it is pointless to check now if it worked so i will wait 3 days then i will be go crazy testing. hahaha. i feel like my breasts are super sore, other than that no real feelings. the first two days after iui i had slight cramping. wishing and hoping for the best, my follies were good just hope husband's sperm was alright, even at 1.8million post wash!


----------



## jaan613

Hatethewait85 said:


> jaan613 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaan613 said:
> 
> 
> Hello, this will also be my first month of IUI. I am on Day 9 today and doctor has found 2 folliciles on the left ovary both measuring 1.2 and on the right one at 0.8. Has prescribed me more puregon and ultrasound again after two days. hope they catch the right size before my husband has to travel this weekend :(
> 
> Good luck to everyone trying. Prayers to all!
> 
> Hi how did everything go with you?? Hope everything went well, let us know!! Let the :bfp: come our way!! :dust: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Did my first IUI Today!
> I had 3 follies on my right side:
> 2.2
> 1.8 and
> 1.7
> 
> I had my trigger yesterday and 24 hours did my first iui. im excited - hope i'm one of those girls that get lucky on the first go. only issue is that my hubby post wash count was only 1.8 million (pre wash 27 million)
> my doctor said let's go ahead and try anyway...hoping for my bfp!!Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you had some good follies for your IUI! How have you been feeling since?? Fx you get lucky on the first go, too! Keep us updated!Click to expand...

feeling totally impatient!!!!:coffee:


----------



## samoorah1983

jaan613 said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaan613 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaan613 said:
> 
> 
> Hello, this will also be my first month of IUI. I am on Day 9 today and doctor has found 2 folliciles on the left ovary both measuring 1.2 and on the right one at 0.8. Has prescribed me more puregon and ultrasound again after two days. hope they catch the right size before my husband has to travel this weekend :(
> 
> Good luck to everyone trying. Prayers to all!
> 
> Hi how did everything go with you?? Hope everything went well, let us know!! Let the :bfp: come our way!! :dust: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Did my first IUI Today!
> I had 3 follies on my right side:
> 2.2
> 1.8 and
> 1.7
> 
> I had my trigger yesterday and 24 hours did my first iui. im excited - hope i'm one of those girls that get lucky on the first go. only issue is that my hubby post wash count was only 1.8 million (pre wash 27 million)
> my doctor said let's go ahead and try anyway...hoping for my bfp!!Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you had some good follies for your IUI! How have you been feeling since?? Fx you get lucky on the first go, too! Keep us updated!Click to expand...
> 
> feeling totally impatient!!!!:coffee:Click to expand...


I'm feeling impatient as well, I haven't even started the fertility testings yet and I'm starting to get frustrated ughh!!! Well AF showed her face this morning and can't wait to get the uterine testing started so we can start the drugs.. Going to call my doctor now.. Wish me luck!!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

River54 said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> River54 said:
> 
> 
> I am going in for baseline tomorrow early morning. Going to try our first IUI.
> Then we are gone for a week, but they said it should be fine, and just to let them know when I get a +opk. I am guessing since there is no known issues with us, they are just trying the simple stuff first. I'll know more tomorrow after the appt. Kinda excited and nervous all at the same time - sort of when we started clomid for the first time - thinking finally doing something else to try.
> 
> How was your appointment the other day? Are you doing an unmedicated IUI or are you taking clomid/something else? Hoping things work out well and you get your BFP this time around!!Click to expand...
> 
> No, had to cancel the iui. Had cysts from the clomid on both sides at the baseline appt. so we were told to take a natural cycle this time and go baseline to try next cycle. They said I'd do iui with femara and gonal injections. Hopefully something will happen soon! Fx!Click to expand...

Oh bummer!! Well hopefully the switch from clomid to femara will work for you! Or maybe you won't even need the IUI at all! Keep us updated!


----------



## Hatethewait85

jaan613 said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaan613 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaan613 said:
> 
> 
> Hello, this will also be my first month of IUI. I am on Day 9 today and doctor has found 2 folliciles on the left ovary both measuring 1.2 and on the right one at 0.8. Has prescribed me more puregon and ultrasound again after two days. hope they catch the right size before my husband has to travel this weekend :(
> 
> Good luck to everyone trying. Prayers to all!
> 
> Hi how did everything go with you?? Hope everything went well, let us know!! Let the :bfp: come our way!! :dust: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Did my first IUI Today!
> I had 3 follies on my right side:
> 2.2
> 1.8 and
> 1.7
> 
> I had my trigger yesterday and 24 hours did my first iui. im excited - hope i'm one of those girls that get lucky on the first go. only issue is that my hubby post wash count was only 1.8 million (pre wash 27 million)
> my doctor said let's go ahead and try anyway...hoping for my bfp!!Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you had some good follies for your IUI! How have you been feeling since?? Fx you get lucky on the first go, too! Keep us updated!Click to expand...
> 
> feeling totally impatient!!!!:coffee:Click to expand...

I know the feeling. Each cycle I get more impatient!! And a little more crazy :haha: Hang in there. testing day will be here before you know it!!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Sorry to hear about AF Samoorah! How'd the call to your doc go?


----------



## k9girl8

samoorah1983 said:


> k9girl8 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to the IUI family (if you will). DH and I have been TTC for two years with no luck. After many tests, diagnosed low morphology with DH. Did our first round of IUI (no med assist) in July.... BFN :/ have meeting with our dr Monday, hopefully beginning near the end of this week. Good luck! And, try and stay calm and don't get too disappointed if it doesn't work out the first time, don't put too much pressure on yourself... It's stressful enough as is;)
> 
> :dust::dust:
> 
> Thanks so much it's been a roller oyster to us well see what happens its a ll about patience and god.. Sending :dust: your way!!! How's everything with you?Click to expand...


Sorry it has been so long since I posted! It has been a VERY LONG 2ww for us.. We did our 2 round of IUI in the middle of Aug, and it looks like this too was a BFN... AF hasn't made her entrance yet, but, have taken several home tests, all BFN, so we are pretty certain she will be here any day... Feeling diappointed and emotionally drained, but, maybe 3rd time will be the charm? :) depending on what happens in the next few days, if still BFN, we will be contacting our dr to schedule our 3rd round (this time with Clomid) in early Sept...

How are you doing?? How is everything going with you and DH?


----------



## jaan613

samoorah1983 said:


> jaan613 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaan613 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaan613 said:
> 
> 
> hello, this will also be my first month of iui. I am on day 9 today and doctor has found 2 folliciles on the left ovary both measuring 1.2 and on the right one at 0.8. Has prescribed me more puregon and ultrasound again after two days. Hope they catch the right size before my husband has to travel this weekend :(
> 
> good luck to everyone trying. Prayers to all!
> 
> hi how did everything go with you?? Hope everything went well, let us know!! Let the :bfp: Come our way!! :dust: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> did my first iui today!
> I had 3 follies on my right side:
> 2.2
> 1.8 and
> 1.7
> 
> i had my trigger yesterday and 24 hours did my first iui. Im excited - hope i'm one of those girls that get lucky on the first go. Only issue is that my hubby post wash count was only 1.8 million (pre wash 27 million)
> my doctor said let's go ahead and try anyway...hoping for my bfp!!Click to expand...
> 
> sounds like you had some good follies for your iui! How have you been feeling since?? Fx you get lucky on the first go, too! Keep us updated!Click to expand...
> 
> feeling totally impatient!!!!:coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm feeling impatient as well, i haven't even started the fertility testings yet and i'm starting to get frustrated ughh!!! Well af showed her face this morning and can't wait to get the uterine testing started so we can start the drugs.. Going to call my doctor now.. Wish me luck!!!Click to expand...

gooooood luck!!!!!! :):):)


----------



## jaan613

Hatethewait85 said:


> jaan613 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaan613 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaan613 said:
> 
> 
> Hello, this will also be my first month of IUI. I am on Day 9 today and doctor has found 2 folliciles on the left ovary both measuring 1.2 and on the right one at 0.8. Has prescribed me more puregon and ultrasound again after two days. hope they catch the right size before my husband has to travel this weekend :(
> 
> Good luck to everyone trying. Prayers to all!
> 
> Hi how did everything go with you?? Hope everything went well, let us know!! Let the :bfp: come our way!! :dust: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Did my first IUI Today!
> I had 3 follies on my right side:
> 2.2
> 1.8 and
> 1.7
> 
> I had my trigger yesterday and 24 hours did my first iui. im excited - hope i'm one of those girls that get lucky on the first go. only issue is that my hubby post wash count was only 1.8 million (pre wash 27 million)
> my doctor said let's go ahead and try anyway...hoping for my bfp!!Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you had some good follies for your IUI! How have you been feeling since?? Fx you get lucky on the first go, too! Keep us updated!Click to expand...
> 
> feeling totally impatient!!!!:coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> I know the feeling. Each cycle I get more impatient!! And a little more crazy :haha: Hang in there. testing day will be here before you know it!!!Click to expand...

hahaha i am definitely in the crazy phase. all i do when im free from work is google and google and stalk forums. i feel like i could write a book on everything im going through!


----------



## Hatethewait85

jaan613 said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaan613 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaan613 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaan613 said:
> 
> 
> Hello, this will also be my first month of IUI. I am on Day 9 today and doctor has found 2 folliciles on the left ovary both measuring 1.2 and on the right one at 0.8. Has prescribed me more puregon and ultrasound again after two days. hope they catch the right size before my husband has to travel this weekend :(
> 
> Good luck to everyone trying. Prayers to all!
> 
> Hi how did everything go with you?? Hope everything went well, let us know!! Let the :bfp: come our way!! :dust: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Did my first IUI Today!
> I had 3 follies on my right side:
> 2.2
> 1.8 and
> 1.7
> 
> I had my trigger yesterday and 24 hours did my first iui. im excited - hope i'm one of those girls that get lucky on the first go. only issue is that my hubby post wash count was only 1.8 million (pre wash 27 million)
> my doctor said let's go ahead and try anyway...hoping for my bfp!!Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you had some good follies for your IUI! How have you been feeling since?? Fx you get lucky on the first go, too! Keep us updated!Click to expand...
> 
> feeling totally impatient!!!!:coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> I know the feeling. Each cycle I get more impatient!! And a little more crazy :haha: Hang in there. testing day will be here before you know it!!!Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha i am definitely in the crazy phase. all i do when im free from work is google and google and stalk forums. i feel like i could write a book on everything im going through!Click to expand...

Agreed! What did people do before google? I'm not sure I could've survived the 2ww without it!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Well I did not get the news I was hoping for today at my us! When I didn't have as much cramping this cycle, I had a feeling things weren't growing as well. I only had 2 follicles (on the same side) at about 18mm. Last cycle I had 2 (1 on each side) at about 19mm and 1 at about 16mm. How is it possible to respond differently with nothing being changed!?! This stuff is so frustrating!

We are going to wait until Friday to trigger so that they have a chance to grow bigger. The IUI is scheduled for Sunday morning. I'm supposed to use opk's between now and Friday and call the clinic if I get a positive test b/c the IUI will be the next day. 

Hardly feeling hopeful today, but trying to change that!

Hope everyone else is doing a bit better than I am today!!


----------



## samoorah1983

Hatethewait85 said:


> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> Hey all! How's everyone doing today?
> 
> How was your appointment samoorah1983?
> 
> Good luck with follies jaan613! Fx cross they grow perfectly the next 2 days so you can get this show on the road before your hubby goes away! Have you talked about maybe freezing his sample if you need it over the weekend? Good luck!!
> 
> AFM - I've been terrible at not symptom spotting. Although I will admit that up until a week ago I didn't even know that was a "thing" nor did I know what symptoms counted! haha. At least I'm half way through the 2ww now![/QUOTE
> 
> Hi guys sorry for replying back so late, I was gone on a vacation we went to Las Vegas, lets say what happens in Vegas STAYS in Vegas Lool! We had a lot of fun my family came up there and my sisters we had a blast!! For the first time I felt so comfortable and stress free.. Well we came back for vegas and went to our first initial appointment. Doctor explained everything to us and how the procedure works, send out blood work got blood work done. Had HSG done last year, our specialist said it looks good no need to repeat it YAY!! Just need SA done and put me on a diet, I'm not overweight but he wants me to eat healthy and cut sugar and carbs out.. Now I'm waiting tolli get AF so doctor wants to perform uterine check to make sure I don't have polyps in my utures, and have me on clomid,HCG, and one more i forgot what it is. He wants to do the basics since I ovulate on my own. I'm so nervous and excited at the same time ahhhhh!!!
> 
> That's so funny that you just got back from Vegas! I'm there right now!! Not having as good of a time by the sounds of it since af is staying to show her ugly head. Oh well it is a nice change in scenery!
> 
> Good luck on your first Iui cycle! Fx you get your bfp on
> 
> hii sorry to hear about AF showing her face, but hey theres Vegas and another try!! Have fun and wish youlots of :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! AF always brings me down for a few days, but then I recover and realize that there is always hope the next cycle will work. So I'm staying positive (or at least trying to!!). I have a us on Tuesday to see how things are looking. I'm hoping for some even better follies this time!
> 
> Are you still just waiting for AF to arrive?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi I have been waiting for AF to come and it came yesterday morning whew!! I wanted it to come because doctor wanted to do saline contrast in my uterus to make sure I have no polyps and already scheduled me on 9/4/13 ohh cant wait!! But nurse told me that the IUI procedure will be done on the following month so I can start medication then IUI.. Here I am I'm totally Ready!!!Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## samoorah1983

River54 said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> River54 said:
> 
> 
> I am going in for baseline tomorrow early morning. Going to try our first IUI.
> Then we are gone for a week, but they said it should be fine, and just to let them know when I get a +opk. I am guessing since there is no known issues with us, they are just trying the simple stuff first. I'll know more tomorrow after the appt. Kinda excited and nervous all at the same time - sort of when we started clomid for the first time - thinking finally doing something else to try.
> 
> How was your appointment the other day? Are you doing an unmedicated IUI or are you taking clomid/something else? Hoping things work out well and you get your BFP this time around!!Click to expand...
> 
> No, had to cancel the iui. Had cysts from the clomid on both sides at the baseline appt. so we were told to take a natural cycle this time and go baseline to try next cycle. They said I'd do iui with femara and gonal injections. Hopefully something will happen soon! Fx!Click to expand...

Sorry about your IUI being cancelled!!:hugs: out of curiosity how did you get the cyst from clomid? Sorry I'm doing clomid for my first IUI.. Hopefully everything works out for you Hun !!!! :dust:


----------



## River54

They didn't explain it much - just told me that I had cysts on both sides from the clomid and it was probably because I had ovulated on both sides that cycle. They then said my ovaries were still stimulated from it, so they had to cancel the IUI.


----------



## samoorah1983

River54 said:


> They didn't explain it much - just told me that I had cysts on both sides from the clomid and it was probably because I had ovulated on both sides that cycle. They then said my ovaries were still stimulated from it, so they had to cancel the IUI.


Sorry to hear that!! Hopefully next cycle would be the ONE.. I wish you Good Luck and lots of sticky dust!!!


----------



## LEW1129

Hi All, We are on our 2nd IUI cycle. We have been trying for multiple years and started seeing a fertility specialist last July. Found out DH has unobstructed azoospermia. So we are using donor sperm. I had an HSG which showed everything was fine on my part. My ovarian reserve is fine as well. Last month was a BFN, and I'm currently 9dpo, and 12dpo HCG trigger shot. The longest the HCG ovidrel shot stays in the system is 14days, so I have to wait until August 31st to get a reliable test result. I'm still testing positive for HCG at this point, and I did last month as well. 

We used clomid 100mg days 5-9, and had the HCG shot cycle day 13 and IUI cycle day 15. I'm so ready for our BFP. Wishing the best of luck to everyone else. :hugs:

At baby center I came across a great table that shows when the trigger shot leaves the system. You can probably google it. THey won't let me post here since I'm a newbie.


----------



## samoorah1983

LEW1129 said:


> Hi All, We are on our 2nd IUI cycle. We have been trying for multiple years and started seeing a fertility specialist last July. Found out DH has unobstructed azoospermia. So we are using donor sperm. I had an HSG which showed everything was fine on my part. My ovarian reserve is fine as well. Last month was a BFN, and I'm currently 9dpo, and 12dpo HCG trigger shot. The longest the HCG ovidrel shot stays in the system is 14days, so I have to wait until August 31st to get a reliable test result. I'm still testing positive for HCG at this point, and I did last month as well.
> 
> We used clomid 100mg days 5-9, and had the HCG shot cycle day 13 and IUI cycle day 15. I'm so ready for our BFP. Wishing the best of luck to everyone else. :hugs:
> 
> At baby center I came across a great table that shows when the trigger shot leaves the system. You can probably google it. THey won't let me post here since I'm a newbie.

Welcome!! We are happy to have everyone here to share their stories, some of us here have been TTC for a while and we are here to support each other and inspire each other with our stories.. Is this your first IUI? Let us know what the results are!!! Wishing you lots of :dust: :dust:


----------



## samoorah1983

IUI will be done in October... Ahhh Soo eager and excited !!!!


----------



## LoveMyTripawd

Hi everyone. Last time I wrote in this thread was a little over three weeks ago, but I have been keeping up and following along with it. I can't wait for us to get some BFPs in this group! 

DH and I get to do our 2nd IUI soon! I am estimating September 10th. It seems as though time has gone so slow after the mc, so I am excited to finally get to try again.


----------



## samoorah1983

LoveMyTripawd said:


> Hi everyone. Last time I wrote in this thread was a little over three weeks ago, but I have been keeping up and following along with it. I can't wait for us to get some BFPs in this group!
> 
> DH and I get to do our 2nd IUI soon! I am estimating September 10th. It seems as though time has gone so slow after the mc, so I am excited to finally get to try again.

Yaay!!! Welcome back!! I've been trying to keep up with the thread so I can get more participants who are doing IUI in Sept, Oct, and see what each and one of us will experience and hopefully we get our BFP!!!! How long have you been TTC? I am excited for you and looking forward to see you post your BFP here and I wish you the best of luck and lots of sticky :dust:


----------



## curni2112

I'm anxiously awaiting my first IUI as well!! I'm actually TTC #3. I have two boys 9 and 10 from a previous marriage, with lots of infertility treatments involved to get my first little guy. My DH doesn't have any kids, so this would be his first. We've been trying naturally for the last year. We had success in Jan 13, however it ended in MC at 6 weeks :cry:. My cycles have been very erratic since then. We have some male factor issues in that DH had a low count on a recent SA. We started with a new RE (had been seeing one due to my needing a second lap for my endo...but I didn't like him very much), that we both really love. He was super helpful, attentive, and positive and also eager to get the party started. The day after our consult AF came and we jumped right in! I had my baseline this past Monday, and started Letrozole this past Sunday 7.5 mg cd 3-7. Took my last dose of Letrozole last night and start with Follistim injections tonight and tomorrow. Follie check Sunday morning. So hoping I have some eggs incubating :thumbup:! Looking forward to getting to know you ladies, and hoping this becomes a very lucky thread!!


----------



## samoorah1983

curni2112 said:


> I'm anxiously awaiting my first IUI as well!! I'm actually TTC #3. I have two boys 9 and 10 from a previous marriage, with lots of infertility treatments involved to get my first little guy. My DH doesn't have any kids, so this would be his first. We've been trying naturally for the last year. We had success in Jan 13, however it ended in MC at 6 weeks :cry:. My cycles have been very erratic since then. We have some male factor issues in that DH had a low count on a recent SA. We started with a new RE (had been seeing one due to my needing a second lap for my endo...but I didn't like him very much), that we both really love. He was super helpful, attentive, and positive and also eager to get the party started. The day after our consult AF came and we jumped right in! I had my baseline this past Monday, and started Letrozole this past Sunday 7.5 mg cd 3-7. Took my last dose of Letrozole last night and start with Follistim injections tonight and tomorrow. Follie check Sunday morning. So hoping I have some eggs incubating :thumbup:! Looking forward to getting to know you ladies, and hoping this becomes a very lucky thread!!


Yaaay!!!! So excited for you!! I haven't started anything yet but I can't wait!! We will start October, I'm Soo ready and trying to stay positive .. Now lets get the party started!! Welcome and looking forward to hear more and I'm really hoping this would be a lucky thread for us!!! 

Lots of stickkkky :dust:!!!


----------



## samoorah1983

Good morning everyone!!! Last night I decided to start using my fertility monitor I had a it for a year , I only used it twice. So I decided that I was gonna turn it on and start using it, so today is my last day of AF and timed the monitor, so excited to use it I haven't tempted or did opks or anything for a while so I felt that I should get as much information from my body as much as I can ;) anyways.. This morning my husband was dropping me off at our coffee shop and I was thinking out loud saying " oh I have to get the monitor test sticks from the pharmacy, I can't forget that" my husband gets mad and goes " that's all you have on your mind!?? , baby, test, baby, test, baby, test!!" I laughed so hard the way he said it cracked me up and I was we'll u want to have a baby right?? He said ya but I'm afraid because your thinking too much we won't see a baby.. I had to explain to him why I'm using the monitor... Men they just never understand lol!!! Anyways that's how my morning started.. Later after work going to get my cystic fibrois and thalassemia testings done, and that will be the last of my blood work whooo!!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Going in for my second IUI tomorrow! Very nervous/anxious for this and am slightly worried about the timing of things. I had my CD11 ultrasound on Tuesday and as I mentioned I got less than good news. We decided to wait until today to trigger unless I got a positive opk test. Well this morning I had a positive opk test so I scheduled the IUI for tomorrow. I took another opk test early this afternoon and it was negative! I talked to my fs and she said to take the ovidrel ASAP and come in tomorrow. What do you guys think?? I know the LH surge can be short, so perhaps that's all it is and tomorrow is the right timing?

The same thing happened last month too, I had a positive opk test, followed by a negative a few hours later, followed by a positive the next morning. We scheduled the IUI 24 hrs after the second positive after discussing with the fs. That obviously didn't work so I guess it won't hurt to try it 24 hrs after the 1st positive opk this time...

This whole timing part is the.most.stressful!


----------



## samoorah1983

Hatethewait85 said:


> Going in for my second IUI tomorrow! Very nervous/anxious for this and am slightly worried about the timing of things. I had my CD11 ultrasound on Tuesday and as I mentioned I got less than good news. We decided to wait until today to trigger unless I got a positive opk test. Well this morning I had a positive opk test so I scheduled the IUI for tomorrow. I took another opk test early this afternoon and it was negative! I talked to my fs and she said to take the ovidrel ASAP and come in tomorrow. What do you guys think?? I know the LH surge can be short, so perhaps that's all it is and tomorrow is the right timing?
> 
> The same thing happened last month too, I had a positive opk test, followed by a negative a few hours later, followed by a positive the next morning. We scheduled the IUI 24 hrs after the second positive after discussing with the fs. That obviously didn't work so I guess it won't hurt to try it 24 hrs after the 1st positive opk this time...
> 
> This whole timing part is the.most.stressful!

Hi how did you IUI go??


----------



## Hatethewait85

samoorah1983 said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> Going in for my second IUI tomorrow! Very nervous/anxious for this and am slightly worried about the timing of things. I had my CD11 ultrasound on Tuesday and as I mentioned I got less than good news. We decided to wait until today to trigger unless I got a positive opk test. Well this morning I had a positive opk test so I scheduled the IUI for tomorrow. I took another opk test early this afternoon and it was negative! I talked to my fs and she said to take the ovidrel ASAP and come in tomorrow. What do you guys think?? I know the LH surge can be short, so perhaps that's all it is and tomorrow is the right timing?
> 
> The same thing happened last month too, I had a positive opk test, followed by a negative a few hours later, followed by a positive the next morning. We scheduled the IUI 24 hrs after the second positive after discussing with the fs. That obviously didn't work so I guess it won't hurt to try it 24 hrs after the 1st positive opk this time...
> 
> This whole timing part is the.most.stressful!
> 
> Hi how did you IUI go??Click to expand...

It went ok. It hurt a bit more than last month, which I've read can be a sign of bad timing, so who knows! Trying not to think about it too much. We bd this morning just in case since I took the trigger 36hrs ago. Let the 2ww begin!! 

How are you doing?


----------



## LoveMyTripawd

samoorah1983 said:


> LoveMyTripawd said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. Last time I wrote in this thread was a little over three weeks ago, but I have been keeping up and following along with it. I can't wait for us to get some BFPs in this group!
> 
> DH and I get to do our 2nd IUI soon! I am estimating September 10th. It seems as though time has gone so slow after the mc, so I am excited to finally get to try again.
> 
> Yaay!!! Welcome back!! I've been trying to keep up with the thread so I can get more participants who are doing IUI in Sept, Oct, and see what each and one of us will experience and hopefully we get our BFP!!!! How long have you been TTC? I am excited for you and looking forward to see you post your BFP here and I wish you the best of luck and lots of sticky :dust:Click to expand...


Thanks! This will be our 16th cycle. We finally saw a specialist on our 13th cycle and had our first IUI on our 14th cycle. It was successful, but didn't last :nope: As of now, they are seeing our problems as a cervical issue. Nothing gets through which makes for a painful IUI, but other than that, things seem fine. My HSG was less painful than my IUI, but that's because the HSG was done near the end of my period, so my cervix was already opened a bit. Unfortunately it is closed tight mid-cycle! I am hoping my next BFP sticks!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Hi LoveMyTripawd. My IUI hurt this month too. But I thought that was a bad timing thing? At least I think in my case it was since the last one didn't hurt. I hope your next IUI gives you one sticky bean!! Good luck!


----------



## LoveMyTripawd

Hatethewait85- I'm not sure about the bad timing thing. I was expecting mine to hurt because I have had many problems with my cervix in the past. The worst issue is that about two years ago it had completely closed to the point where I stopped getting periods and it had to be surgically opened again. Then it was dilated with those rods twice a week for a couple months. After that it has never been back to normal. Now my body allows it to open for my period, but that's about it. So for my IUI it took 15 minutes, an extra nurse, and a variety of rods to get that tube through. It sucked! But at least I know what to expect next time.

I think I read that after ovulation your cervix is supposed to close back up pretty quickly. I could be wrong. Is that what you mean by bad timing? My IUIs are unmedicated so just go by my surge. I got my LH surge in the afternoon and got my IUI the next morning around 9. My chart showed that I ovulated on the same day I got my surge. I thought for sure that I was too late, but nope! Worked out just fine. So try not to stress yourself out too much about the timing. The IUI gives them a good head start! I wish you tons of luck and I hope you get your BFP this time!!


----------



## jaan613

14dpiui and still bfn! Going insane now! :(


----------



## Hatethewait85

LoveMyTripawd said:


> Hatethewait85- I'm not sure about the bad timing thing. I was expecting mine to hurt because I have had many problems with my cervix in the past. The worst issue is that about two years ago it had completely closed to the point where I stopped getting periods and it had to be surgically opened again. Then it was dilated with those rods twice a week for a couple months. After that it has never been back to normal. Now my body allows it to open for my period, but that's about it. So for my IUI it took 15 minutes, an extra nurse, and a variety of rods to get that tube through. It sucked! But at least I know what to expect next time.
> 
> I think I read that after ovulation your cervix is supposed to close back up pretty quickly. I could be wrong. Is that what you mean by bad timing? My IUIs are unmedicated so just go by my surge. I got my LH surge in the afternoon and got my IUI the next morning around 9. My chart showed that I ovulated on the same day I got my surge. I thought for sure that I was too late, but nope! Worked out just fine. So try not to stress yourself out too much about the timing. The IUI gives them a good head start! I wish you tons of luck and I hope you get your BFP this time!!

Oh my, it sounds like the IUI would be really painful with what's happened to your cervix. Did they warn you about that possibility? Mine didn't hurt too bad, more like a little pinch. It's just that last time I felt absolutely nothing! So I worried that the cervix was closing/closed? Who knows. 

Thanks for the well wishes. Same to you. I hope we both get our BFPs this month with one sticky lil' bean!!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

jaan613 said:


> 14dpiui and still bfn! Going insane now! :(

Hang in there girl! You aren't out until :witch: shows up! When is af due?


----------



## samoorah1983

Hi ladies how are we doing?? I have my saline ultra sound scheduled tomorrow and I am super nervous is it going to be Painful?? Anyone experienced this??


----------



## Hatethewait85

samoorah1983 said:


> Hi ladies how are we doing?? I have my saline ultra sound scheduled tomorrow and I am super nervous is it going to be Painful?? Anyone experienced this??

I've never had a saline ultrasound so I have no experience to speak of, but hopefully it doesn't hurt like the hsg did! What did the doc tell you to expect? From quickly googling, it sounds like you should take some ibuprofen/advil beforehand as there can be some cramping. 

If you haven't seen this, maybe you will find it helpful:
https://voices.yahoo.com/a-patients-perspective-expect-during-your-823457.html

Good luck!! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## samoorah1983

Hatethewait85 said:


> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies how are we doing?? I have my saline ultra sound scheduled tomorrow and I am super nervous is it going to be Painful?? Anyone experienced this??
> 
> I've never had a saline ultrasound so I have no experience to speak of, but hopefully it doesn't hurt like the hsg did! What did the doc tell you to expect? From quickly googling, it sounds like you should take some ibuprofen/advil beforehand as there can be some cramping.
> 
> If you haven't seen this, maybe you will find it helpful:
> https://voices.yahoo.com/a-patients-perspective-expect-during-your-823457.html
> 
> Good luck!! Let us know how it goes!Click to expand...

The testing is to see if there are any fibroids, polyps in utures so they want to make sure there is no problem to be able to conceive.


----------



## vkj73

Thought I'd jump on. The title really spoke to me.
I go in Friday for our 6th scan (clomid/iui).

Part of me is feeling like if it doesn't happen in the next round or two, we might be done with ttc.

Good luck to all the gals on here.

:hugs:


----------



## meiligurl

hi ladies! joining your thread and wanna be a part of Team 2013 :)

I had gone for my first ever IUI on Monday so today is 2dpiui. Time is sooo slow!!!

Just a little background, me and hubby have been naturally TTC our first for a little over 2 years to no avail. We consulted with an FS mid this year and was diagnosed with unexplained infertility. Fast forward to August, I started with clomid on cd 3-7 then 50iu Puregon on cd 5-14. +opk on cd14 noon so I triggered around 5pm the same day. IUI was done the next day with 2 beautiful follies - 1 on LO @18mm and 1 on RO @19mm. Lining was 10.8. The story leads me to today at 2dpiui :)

Good luck to everyone who's n the 2ww and to those waiting to start their cycle!!


----------



## curni2112

Just getting a chance to get back on here...Labor Day weekend was crazy busy!! And I swear coming into work after a holiday often makes the holiday seem pointless, with the short week feeling extra long for whatever reason lol. 

So I had my follie scan on Sunday...had two growing nicely...RO 19mm and LO 16mm. He said for my first cycle I responded nicely to the meds, and should this round not work (which we are prepared for as the first is often just a trial run) he's very confident and positive that with some med tweaking subsequent rounds should be even more promising with follicle growth :thumbup:. I triggered Monday at 11pm...and had my IUI today at 11am. Hubby had 24 mil post wash (33 mil pre wash) which are super excited about as a SA a couple of months ago came back at 12 mil :happydance:! 

My ovaries are killing me today...the pain I'm experiencing trying to push these suckers out is horrendous...he said it should subside sometime today...but makes me feel confident about the timing! So now just waiting for an appointment on MOnday for a second HCG trigger shot to support the luteul phase and then testing on the 18th!! All appendages crossed for a BFP!


----------



## Hatethewait85

samoorah1983 said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies how are we doing?? I have my saline ultra sound scheduled tomorrow and I am super nervous is it going to be Painful?? Anyone experienced this??
> 
> I've never had a saline ultrasound so I have no experience to speak of, but hopefully it doesn't hurt like the hsg did! What did the doc tell you to expect? From quickly googling, it sounds like you should take some ibuprofen/advil beforehand as there can be some cramping.
> 
> If you haven't seen this, maybe you will find it helpful:
> https://voices.yahoo.com/a-patients-perspective-expect-during-your-823457.html
> 
> Good luck!! Let us know how it goes!Click to expand...
> 
> The testing is to see if there are any fibroids, polyps in utures so they want to make sure there is no problem to be able to conceive.Click to expand...

How did it go? Did you get the results right away??


----------



## Hatethewait85

vkj73 said:


> Thought I'd jump on. The title really spoke to me.
> I go in Friday for our 6th scan (clomid/iui).
> 
> Part of me is feeling like if it doesn't happen in the next round or two, we might be done with ttc.
> 
> Good luck to all the gals on here.
> 
> :hugs:

Hi vk! Good luck on Friday!


----------



## Hatethewait85

meiligurl said:


> hi ladies! joining your thread and wanna be a part of Team 2013 :)
> 
> I had gone for my first ever IUI on Monday so today is 2dpiui. Time is sooo slow!!!
> 
> Just a little background, me and hubby have been naturally TTC our first for a little over 2 years to no avail. We consulted with an FS mid this year and was diagnosed with unexplained infertility. Fast forward to August, I started with clomid on cd 3-7 then 50iu Puregon on cd 5-14. +opk on cd14 noon so I triggered around 5pm the same day. IUI was done the next day with 2 beautiful follies - 1 on LO @18mm and 1 on RO @19mm. Lining was 10.8. The story leads me to today at 2dpiui :)
> 
> Good luck to everyone who's n the 2ww and to those waiting to start their cycle!!

Good luck to you!! I had my second iui on Saturday so I'm not too far ahead of you. S far m doing ok during the 2ww, but I remember being really antsy last time. Hopefully one is all you need!


----------



## Hatethewait85

curni2112 said:


> Just getting a chance to get back on here...Labor Day weekend was crazy busy!! And I swear coming into work after a holiday often makes the holiday seem pointless, with the short week feeling extra long for whatever reason lol.
> 
> So I had my follie scan on Sunday...had two growing nicely...RO 19mm and LO 16mm. He said for my first cycle I responded nicely to the meds, and should this round not work (which we are prepared for as the first is often just a trial run) he's very confident and positive that with some med tweaking subsequent rounds should be even more promising with follicle growth :thumbup:. I triggered Monday at 11pm...and had my IUI today at 11am. Hubby had 24 mil post wash (33 mil pre wash) which are super excited about as a SA a couple of months ago came back at 12 mil :happydance:!
> 
> My ovaries are killing me today...the pain I'm experiencing trying to push these suckers out is horrendous...he said it should subside sometime today...but makes me feel confident about the timing! So now just waiting for an appointment on MOnday for a second HCG trigger shot to support the luteul phase and then testing on the 18th!! All appendages crossed for a BFP!

That sounds like you definitely have a good chance this time!! Hopefully you are one and done! Fx for you!


----------



## gingmg

Hi Ladies, 
May I join you? Just finished clomid yesterday, waiting for all the monitoring this weekend, then IUI sometime early next week. This is not my first IUI, but it is my first medicated/monitored cycle.Fx'd for everyone.


----------



## curni2112

Morning ladies!!

samoorah - any updates on your procedure?

vkj73 - good luck tomorrow, definately keep us posted on how the scan goes!! Lots of big follie vibes coming your way!!

Hatethewait - this tww is going to feel like time is standing still lol. How's it going for you so far? Any weird symptoms or anything?? Thanks so much for the well wishes! 

gingmg - welcome! How has your experience been with Clomid so far? How much did you take? How closely are they going to monitor you?

jaan - anymore updates?

LoveMyTripawd - you poor thing...that sounds super painful!! Where are you in your cycle at this point? Hoping it's not too unbearable for you!

AFM - last night I was miserable...the pain in my pelvic region was the worst I've ever experienced. I was really starting to worry about OHSS, but luckily this morning it is much better. Now I'm just kind of achey and tender...but no sharp intense pain. If this cycle doesn't work and he gets me to four follies next cycle I'm not sure how I'll be able to handle that since it was so severe with just two follies this time??!! :sad2: 

I also had a question...my RE's office uses a second 10000iu trigger of Pregnyl 5 - 7 days post first trigger for luteal phase support. I've never heard of this at all. I've seen some folks use 1500 iu's for a few days, but never a full trigger?? He told me to test two weeks post IUI, and to come in on Monday for my trigger, then to test the following Wed...but the hcg from the second trigger would very likely still be present?? And what if I need more progesterone support than that? I'm so confused and not sure if I should bug them with further questions about it. Part of me just wishes they had put me on the prometrium...but I'm trying to trust that they know best and for me that's kinda hard lol! Any thoughts??


----------



## gingmg

curni- I felt fine on clomid, woke up a few times at night pretty warm, but that's it. I actually took clomid last cycle too, but no monitoring and no trigger. I have CD 12 US this weekend, and I guess go from there. I have no answers to your questions about meds, this part of the IUI process is new to me.


----------



## samoorah1983

Hi ladies!! New update!! I went to my appointment yesterday and got the saline ultrasound done, doctor said everything looks good uterus, lining, ovaries look good.. No polyps or fibroids.. He saw some follicles on my right ovary and said I would ovulate 2 to 3 days from now. Told me to start get busy with Hubby lol!! Maybe I'll get lucky and get Preggo!! But if AF shows her face then I start medication for IUI!! I'm so excited so hopefully something good will come along the way!?? Ladies anything new???


----------



## samoorah1983

meiligurl said:


> hi ladies! joining your thread and wanna be a part of Team 2013 :)
> 
> I had gone for my first ever IUI on Monday so today is 2dpiui. Time is sooo slow!!!
> 
> Just a little background, me and hubby have been naturally TTC our first for a little over 2 years to no avail. We consulted with an FS mid this year and was diagnosed with unexplained infertility. Fast forward to August, I started with clomid on cd 3-7 then 50iu Puregon on cd 5-14. +opk on cd14 noon so I triggered around 5pm the same day. IUI was done the next day with 2 beautiful follies - 1 on LO @18mm and 1 on RO @19mm. Lining was 10.8. The story leads me to today at 2dpiui :)
> 
> Good luck to everyone who's n the 2ww and to those waiting to start their cycle!!

Yaay,,, welcome oh so exciting!! The TWW Is dreading ughhh!!! Let us know what symptoms and how everything goes with ya!! Best of luck Hun!!


----------



## curni2112

gingmg said:


> curni- I felt fine on clomid, woke up a few times at night pretty warm, but that's it. I actually took clomid last cycle too, but no monitoring and no trigger. I have CD 12 US this weekend, and I guess go from there. I have no answers to your questions about meds, this part of the IUI process is new to me.


Glad that the side effects have been minimal thus far...I know Clomid can really knock some ladies for a real loop! Good luck this weekend and definatelty keep us posted...sending you lots of positive follie vibes!


----------



## curni2112

samoorah1983 said:


> Hi ladies!! New update!! I went to my appointment yesterday and got the saline ultrasound done, doctor said everything looks good uterus, lining, ovaries look good.. No polyps or fibroids.. He saw some follicles on my right ovary and said I would ovulate 2 to 3 days from now. Told me to start get busy with Hubby lol!! Maybe I'll get lucky and get Preggo!! But if AF shows her face then I start medication for IUI!! I'm so excited so hopefully something good will come along the way!?? Ladies anything new???

Awesome news :happydance:!! Sounds like you guys are gearing up for a very busy weekend lol!! Here's to hoping you guys don't even need to go down the medication route...but I know for me, knowing that things were going to step up a notch should my last cycle end in a BFN, I was still excited knowing that we were potentially moving in a more aggressive direction. Fx'd for all of us!!


----------



## samoorah1983

curni2112 said:


> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!! New update!! I went to my appointment yesterday and got the saline ultrasound done, doctor said everything looks good uterus, lining, ovaries look good.. No polyps or fibroids.. He saw some follicles on my right ovary and said I would ovulate 2 to 3 days from now. Told me to start get busy with Hubby lol!! Maybe I'll get lucky and get Preggo!! But if AF shows her face then I start medication for IUI!! I'm so excited so hopefully something good will come along the way!?? Ladies anything new???
> 
> Awesome news :happydance:!! Sounds like you guys are gearing up for a very busy weekend lol!! Here's to hoping you guys don't even need to go down the medication route...but I know for me, knowing that things were going to step up a notch should my last cycle end in a BFN, I was still excited knowing that we were potentially moving in a more aggressive direction. Fx'd for all of us!!Click to expand...


I'm so excited and can't wait!! Is this your first TTC? It's my first as well I've never been pregnant and never experienced a BFP!! :( but I'm waiting for this moment !! I don't know what I'll do once I see the BFP!! I'll probably go ballistic !!ahhhhhh!! Lool


----------



## curni2112

No, we're actually going for #3, my third, my OH's first. I had two boys from my previous marriage...they are 9 and 10...I'm 40, it's been so long though I feel like it's TTC #1 again...lol. For my first I actually went through fertility treatments for a little over 2 years...he was IUI #3 success, so this isn't my first time with that either...but again, it's been so long, and things have changed so much in the RE world, that I feel like it's my first time again. While there are definately tough aspects to this level of of intervention...the monitoring and medical assistance, especially at my age, help to make me feel like we are being super productive now lol. I don't have alot of time to waste any more. It's funny, I just realized that this cycle will officially be over before I would have even ovulated on a natural cycle, that combined with two eggs instead of one, and all 24 million sperm being put right in the right spot make me feel super hopeful!! 

Nothing replaces the feeling of your first ever BFP...it's a feeling only a mother can understand...I'm rooting for you're being able to experience that VERY soon!! Having had the miscarriage a few months ago, seeing those two lines again will be a mixed bag of emotions for me...joy, excitement, fear and worry all wrapped up into one. But I'm keeping a very positive attitude and know that we'll be taking home our rainbow baby eventually!


----------



## samoorah1983

curni2112 said:


> No, we're actually going for #3, my third, my OH's first. I had two boys from my previous marriage...they are 9 and 10...I'm 40, it's been so long though I feel like it's TTC #1 again...lol. For my first I actually went through fertility treatments for a little over 2 years...he was IUI #3 success, so this isn't my first time with that either...but again, it's been so long, and things have changed so much in the RE world, that I feel like it's my first time again. While there are definately tough aspects to this level of of intervention...the monitoring and medical assistance, especially at my age, help to make me feel like we are being super productive now lol. I don't have alot of time to waste any more. It's funny, I just realized that this cycle will officially be over before I would have even ovulated on a natural cycle, that combined with two eggs instead of one, and all 24 million sperm being put right in the right spot make me feel super hopeful!!
> 
> Nothing replaces the feeling of your first ever BFP...it's a feeling only a mother can understand...I'm rooting for you're being able to experience that VERY soon!! Having had the miscarriage a few months ago, seeing those two lines again will be a mixed bag of emotions for me...joy, excitement, fear and worry all wrapped up into one. But I'm keeping a very positive attitude and know that we'll be taking home our rainbow baby eventually!

Omg I got teary eyes!! It's been a journey for us, we've been on the TTC journey for 4 years now and we've been NTNP for three years and a half and now were trying trying if you know what I mean? ;) I'm not on birth control or anything to prevent me from getting pregnant, got everything checked. All is good and normal, husband SA is 130 mil, doctor eventually diagnosed us as unexplained... But for me not one single BFP :( and I am hoping this would work out for us. And I wish you the best of luck and baby dust!! I hope we get our BFP soon!!! :hugs:


----------



## LoveMyTripawd

So I normally get my LH surge on day 17 each cycle....and when I say normally I mean always! Every cycle. But today is day 13 and I got my smiley face. Twice. Sooo...looks like I am going in for my IUI tomorrow. I'm a bit worried because it is awfully early and also because DH and I haven't drained the ol' pipe since Sunday if you know what I mean. Hopefully that's not too long. He doesn't have any problems with his little guys, so hopefully it will still be a good count. And I hope my cycles don't get all out of whack because of my miscarriage in July. 

Curni- sorry I don't have any answers to your questions. My cycles are unmedicated and unmonitered :nope: They were going to start me on clomid if my first IUI didn't work. But I know what you mean about seeing those two lines after a miscarriage! I will be happy to see those lines again but nowhere near as crazy excited as I was the first time. It won't have that innocent feeling of bliss again, but it would still feel wonderful. Cautiously wonderful! 

Vkj- good luck tomorrow!

Welcome to all the new joiners! :flower: I have a feeling we are going to be a lucky group of ladies!


----------



## Hatethewait85

curni2112 said:


> Morning ladies!!
> 
> Hatethewait - this tww is going to feel like time is standing still lol. How's it going for you so far? Any weird symptoms or anything?? Thanks so much for the well wishes!
> 
> AFM - last night I was miserable...the pain in my pelvic region was the worst I've ever experienced. I was really starting to worry about OHSS, but luckily this morning it is much better. Now I'm just kind of achey and tender...but no sharp intense pain. If this cycle doesn't work and he gets me to four follies next cycle I'm not sure how I'll be able to handle that since it was so severe with just two follies this time??!! :sad2:
> 
> I also had a question...my RE's office uses a second 10000iu trigger of Pregnyl 5 - 7 days post first trigger for luteal phase support. I've never heard of this at all. I've seen some folks use 1500 iu's for a few days, but never a full trigger?? He told me to test two weeks post IUI, and to come in on Monday for my trigger, then to test the following Wed...but the hcg from the second trigger would very likely still be present?? And what if I need more progesterone support than that? I'm so confused and not sure if I should bug them with further questions about it. Part of me just wishes they had put me on the prometrium...but I'm trying to trust that they know best and for me that's kinda hard lol! Any thoughts??

So far no weird symptoms for me... although, I know it's early I still wish I had some interesting signs!! What about you?

Wish I had an answer for you on the second pregnyl injection dose. Like you, I've seen people use 1500 for luteal phase support. Do you do it any day 5, 6, or 7? Are you supposed to test the Wed the same week you take the next injection? 2 days certainly would be too close together, or at least I would think it would be. If you are testing 12 days after the second injection than you should be fine. You should just ask your clinic so you know. Whenever I'm not sure what's going on I always follow-up with them... I'm a worry wort otherwise and I definitely don't need any added stress! haha. I'm sure they have your best interests in mind though! Fx everything works perfectly!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

samoorah1983 said:


> Hi ladies!! New update!! I went to my appointment yesterday and got the saline ultrasound done, doctor said everything looks good uterus, lining, ovaries look good.. No polyps or fibroids.. He saw some follicles on my right ovary and said I would ovulate 2 to 3 days from now. Told me to start get busy with Hubby lol!! Maybe I'll get lucky and get Preggo!! But if AF shows her face then I start medication for IUI!! I'm so excited so hopefully something good will come along the way!?? Ladies anything new???

Yay! That sounds awesome!!! Hopefully you won't even have to worry about starting meds. Better cancel any other plans for the weekend!! :winkwink:

Fx for you!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

LoveMyTripawd said:


> So I normally get my LH surge on day 17 each cycle....and when I say normally I mean always! Every cycle. But today is day 13 and I got my smiley face. Twice. Sooo...looks like I am going in for my IUI tomorrow. I'm a bit worried because it is awfully early and also because DH and I haven't drained the ol' pipe since Sunday if you know what I mean. Hopefully that's not too long. He doesn't have any problems with his little guys, so hopefully it will still be a good count. And I hope my cycles don't get all out of whack because of my miscarriage in July.
> 
> Curni- sorry I don't have any answers to your questions. My cycles are unmedicated and unmonitered :nope: They were going to start me on clomid if my first IUI didn't work. But I know what you mean about seeing those two lines after a miscarriage! I will be happy to see those lines again but nowhere near as crazy excited as I was the first time. It won't have that innocent feeling of bliss again, but it would still feel wonderful. Cautiously wonderful!
> 
> Vkj- good luck tomorrow!
> 
> Welcome to all the new joiners! :flower: I have a feeling we are going to be a lucky group of ladies!

Hmm, I wonder why you are o-ing early this cycle. Did you do anything differently?? Supplements? accupuncture? anything? Let's hope it's a good sign that things are starting off differently this cycle. Hopefully this'll be the cycle that works!!!

As for dh's swimmers, I wouldn't stress. My fs actually tells us NOT to "drain the ol' pipe" for 3-5 days prior to the IUI. My hubby's counts have been fine for our last 2 iui's.

Good luck tomorrow!! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## gingmg

Jaan- just read through this thread and saw you updated your signature. :)


----------



## samoorah1983

-LovemyTripawd

I really do feel this a lucky thread and I have a good feeling about it... :)

-Hatethewait

I'm really excited for you and wishing you a BFP!!!

-Gingmg

Any news ?? What's new??


----------



## curni2112

samoorah1983 said:


> curni2112 said:
> 
> 
> No, we're actually going for #3, my third, my OH's first. I had two boys from my previous marriage...they are 9 and 10...I'm 40, it's been so long though I feel like it's TTC #1 again...lol. For my first I actually went through fertility treatments for a little over 2 years...he was IUI #3 success, so this isn't my first time with that either...but again, it's been so long, and things have changed so much in the RE world, that I feel like it's my first time again. While there are definately tough aspects to this level of of intervention...the monitoring and medical assistance, especially at my age, help to make me feel like we are being super productive now lol. I don't have alot of time to waste any more. It's funny, I just realized that this cycle will officially be over before I would have even ovulated on a natural cycle, that combined with two eggs instead of one, and all 24 million sperm being put right in the right spot make me feel super hopeful!!
> 
> Nothing replaces the feeling of your first ever BFP...it's a feeling only a mother can understand...I'm rooting for you're being able to experience that VERY soon!! Having had the miscarriage a few months ago, seeing those two lines again will be a mixed bag of emotions for me...joy, excitement, fear and worry all wrapped up into one. But I'm keeping a very positive attitude and know that we'll be taking home our rainbow baby eventually!
> 
> Omg I got teary eyes!! It's been a journey for us, we've been on the TTC journey for 4 years now and we've been NTNP for three years and a half and now were trying trying if you know what I mean? ;) I'm not on birth control or anything to prevent me from getting pregnant, got everything checked. All is good and normal, husband SA is 130 mil, doctor eventually diagnosed us as unexplained... But for me not one single BFP :( and I am hoping this would work out for us. And I wish you the best of luck and baby dust!! I hope we get our BFP soon!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

I totally know what you mean!! Have you done an HSG yet to check your tubes to make sure there are no blockages there??


----------



## curni2112

LoveMyTripawd said:


> So I normally get my LH surge on day 17 each cycle....and when I say normally I mean always! Every cycle. But today is day 13 and I got my smiley face. Twice. Sooo...looks like I am going in for my IUI tomorrow. I'm a bit worried because it is awfully early and also because DH and I haven't drained the ol' pipe since Sunday if you know what I mean. Hopefully that's not too long. He doesn't have any problems with his little guys, so hopefully it will still be a good count. And I hope my cycles don't get all out of whack because of my miscarriage in July.
> 
> Curni- sorry I don't have any answers to your questions. My cycles are unmedicated and unmonitered :nope: They were going to start me on clomid if my first IUI didn't work. But I know what you mean about seeing those two lines after a miscarriage! I will be happy to see those lines again but nowhere near as crazy excited as I was the first time. It won't have that innocent feeling of bliss again, but it would still feel wonderful. Cautiously wonderful!
> 
> Vkj- good luck tomorrow!
> 
> Welcome to all the new joiners! :flower: I have a feeling we are going to be a lucky group of ladies!

Good luck with your IUI!!! My doc recommends 4 or 5 days without draining the pipe too lol. I think you guys will be fine :happydance:. Can't wait to hear all about it, and that makes a few of us in the dreaded tww together!! I totally agree that seeing those two lines will be cautiously wonderful :hugs:.


----------



## curni2112

Hatethewait - No signs for me yet either, but yeah it's a bit early. I really go into each tww saying I'm not going to symptom spot, and I do truly try not to, but we all know how that goes. I'm hoping maybe this go round having had the two triggers will help keep my mind in check cuz I will probably just relate any weird symptoms back to the shots. I'm trying to stay super relaxed about it all...easier said than done though lol. As far as the 2nd Pregnyl injection I'll take that (along with an US to make sure there isnt any hyperstimulation first) this coming MOnday, he told me to test the following Wed which is only 9 days. I'll ask them more when I go in on Monday. I am a total worry wort too...did I mention I'm trying to stay as relaxed as possible :dohh: lol. 

I need to check out Jaan's signature?!!


----------



## curni2112

I can't see Jaan's signature??? I'm guessing it was succesful??!!


----------



## gingmg

If I am reading it right, yes looks like she had a sucessful cycle.


----------



## Hatethewait85

curni2112 said:


> Hatethewait - No signs for me yet either, but yeah it's a bit early. I really go into each tww saying I'm not going to symptom spot, and I do truly try not to, but we all know how that goes. I'm hoping maybe this go round having had the two triggers will help keep my mind in check cuz I will probably just relate any weird symptoms back to the shots. I'm trying to stay super relaxed about it all...easier said than done though lol. As far as the 2nd Pregnyl injection I'll take that (along with an US to make sure there isnt any hyperstimulation first) this coming MOnday, he told me to test the following Wed which is only 9 days. I'll ask them more when I go in on Monday. I am a total worry wort too...did I mention I'm trying to stay as relaxed as possible :dohh: lol.
> 
> I need to check out Jaan's signature?!!

I did the same with this tww - no symptom spotting. I've done pretty good until today. I'm 6dpiui and have been having sharp cramping off and on all day! I don't think I've ever had anything like that before, but I'm still not too sure what to make of it. Think it could be related to the ovidrel shot I got last Friday? 

9 days after the second pregnyl injection might be too soon. I wonder how I came up with 12 days?? :dohh: Anyway, it's definitely a good idea to ask them so you know for sure. 

Good luck with the relaxing. I plan to do the same this weekend :thumbup:


----------



## samoorah1983

curni2112 said:


> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> curni2112 said:
> 
> 
> No, we're actually going for #3, my third, my OH's first. I had two boys from my previous marriage...they are 9 and 10...I'm 40, it's been so long though I feel like it's TTC #1 again...lol. For my first I actually went through fertility treatments for a little over 2 years...he was IUI #3 success, so this isn't my first time with that either...but again, it's been so long, and things have changed so much in the RE world, that I feel like it's my first time again. While there are definately tough aspects to this level of of intervention...the monitoring and medical assistance, especially at my age, help to make me feel like we are being super productive now lol. I don't have alot of time to waste any more. It's funny, I just realized that this cycle will officially be over before I would have even ovulated on a natural cycle, that combined with two eggs instead of one, and all 24 million sperm being put right in the right spot make me feel super hopeful!!
> 
> Nothing replaces the feeling of your first ever BFP...it's a feeling only a mother can understand...I'm rooting for you're being able to experience that VERY soon!! Having had the miscarriage a few months ago, seeing those two lines again will be a mixed bag of emotions for me...joy, excitement, fear and worry all wrapped up into one. But I'm keeping a very positive attitude and know that we'll be taking home our rainbow baby eventually!
> 
> Omg I got teary eyes!! It's been a journey for us, we've been on the TTC journey for 4 years now and we've been NTNP for three years and a half and now were trying trying if you know what I mean? ;) I'm not on birth control or anything to prevent me from getting pregnant, got everything checked. All is good and normal, husband SA is 130 mil, doctor eventually diagnosed us as unexplained... But for me not one single BFP :( and I am hoping this would work out for us. And I wish you the best of luck and baby dust!! I hope we get our BFP soon!!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I totally know what you mean!! Have you done an HSG yet to check your tubes to make sure there are no blockages there??Click to expand...

Hiii!!! yes I have got the HSG done and tubes are good and open.. We're just Going to play along and if we get a nice surprise by the end this month that would be wonderful but if AF shows her face then IUI here we come!!!


----------



## samoorah1983

Ladies been having twinges on the right side with right side lower back aches, hope that's a good sign?:thumbup: doc said I should be ovulating within two to three days since my last appointment on wed 9-4-13 ahhh hope it happens naturally we've been :sex: the past two days ;) hubby doesn't want to stop lol!!he wants to catch the egg , I'm just concerned doing it everyday for a week will decrease the lil swimmers ??


----------



## FindingKismet

Hi guys, mind if I join? 

I just finished my first IUI cycle (clomid/ovidrel/IUI/progesterone). Unfortunately BFN so I stopped progesterone and wait for AF now. 

I was so hopeful and then extra disappointed this time because it was my first IUI! What an emotional rollercoaster. Now I'm feeling better and excited for another go. Hopefully I'm a little wiser this time and will not get carried away with instincts and symptoms.

I liked reading about everyone's experience here. It gives me hope to hear that tweaking the meds can help. That is what we are doing on round 2. Upping the clomid from 100 to 150, doing the follicle scan a day earlier ( I was a bit over-ripe on CD12), and doing ovidrel at home so we can time the IUI at 36 hours.

I wish you all luck!!


----------



## samoorah1983

FindingKismet said:


> Hi guys, mind if I join?
> 
> I just finished my first IUI cycle (clomid/ovidrel/IUI/progesterone). Unfortunately BFN so I stopped progesterone and wait for AF now.
> 
> I was so hopeful and then extra disappointed this time because it was my first IUI! What an emotional rollercoaster. Now I'm feeling better and excited for another go. Hopefully I'm a little wiser this time and will not get carried away with instincts and symptoms.
> 
> I liked reading about everyone's experience here. It gives me hope to hear that tweaking the meds can help. That is what we are doing on round 2. Upping the clomid from 100 to 150, doing the follicle scan a day earlier ( I was a bit over-ripe on CD12), and doing ovidrel at home so we can time the IUI at 36 hours.
> 
> I wish you all luck!!

Welcome!!! We would love to have you join us on this crazy Rollercoaster ride!! Lol sorry to hear about your first failed attempt:( maybe this one would be the lucky one:happydance: yay !! Lets get our BFP!!! And Good Luck:hugs:


----------



## gingmg

CD 12 scan yesterday, not ready yet, going back tomorrow morning then the trigger. I'm a little afraid cuz I know I will start my own surge tomorrow so not sure how this is going to go with the timing of everything. I'm just going to try to let it go and trust that one of these times it will work. :)


----------



## curni2112

Happy beautiful Sunday morning ladies...well at least here, hope it's beautiful where everyone else is too :flower:. Speaking of, where is everyone else from? I'm in Virginia! 

Hatethewait - Not sure if it could be related to the shot...I've had some crampiness/heaviness off and on as well...but I'm writing off to my pelvic area still recovering from the ovulation from hell experience lol! All of my appendages are crossed that those signs are good ones!! 

Samoorah - those symptoms sound very promising :happydance:!! How you feelin today?? Has OH been checked out to see how his swimmers are?? I'm thinking if there are no issues there you guys should be good to go with everyday, as long as his stamina can keep up lol. There was one cycle where I got a positive OPK and we upped our BD'ing only to find out my body didn't respond to that surge, and I surged again a little over a week later...lets just say he was completely spent that cycle lol!! 

FindingKismet - Welcome!! So glad to have another on this crazy roller coaster ride with us!! So sorry to hear about your BFN...but that first cycle is very much a trial and error run, definitely find hope and positivity in their ability to make it a more precise opportunity in any future rounds :hugs:!

gingmg - good luck tomorrow!! Keep us posted on how it goes...don't worry, ive heard of many a time where folks took their trigger the same day as their natural surge!! Fx'ed for you!!

AFM - been keeping busy this weekend, so trying not to focus too much on this waiting game. Been struggling with some hormonal type symptoms, been fairly on edge and irritable...my poor family lol. I'm pretty sure it's just from the trigger shot since it's still so early, which makes it even more annoying :growlmad:. Is anyone still temping through this? My temps have definitely been different, and it shot up this morning from 98 to 98.4, which I've never had a temp that high or an increase that significant...not sure if it's the meds or not. It'll be interesting to see how that plays out! Like I said though, trying not to look too much into these kinds of things, but like we all know...easier said than done. I've been testing out my trigger the last two mornings, it was fairly dark yesterday morning, lighter this morning. I'll test again in the morning before I go in for my HCG booster. Then I'm guessing I'll have to wait another 10 - 12 days before I test again. Trying to get an idea of how long this one takes so I can get a sense of how long to wait for the next one tomorrow...really don't want to risk a false positive with that one...my psyche can't take it :nope:!

Can't wait to hear how this week plays out for everyone...so exciting!! Lots of baby dust to all! :dust:


----------



## LoveMyTripawd

My IUI on Friday went well. There was a lot less pain this time! I was shocked. My cervix didn't even need to be dilated. She said it still wasn't as open as it should be, but it wasn't sealed tight either. Maybe with all this poking around, it is going to start behaving :) I had a temp spike the next morning, so even though it was very early this cycle, I think the timing was alright. I was told that a cd14 ovulation would be better than my usual cd17 because it gives it more time and less chance of miscarriage. Who knows? I am hopeful this cycle, but also trying not to drive myself crazy or get my hopes up too high. I had absolutely no symptoms when I got my bfp. It wasn't until after I got my bfp that I noticed my boobs hadn't gotten sore like they usually do every cycle and I hadn't gotten any little acne breakouts like I normally do before af comes. So of course now I'm going to be feeling myself up and analyzing my blemishes during this tww! :haha: 

Hatethewait85- I didn't do anything differently this cycle. I was told that sometimes after a miscarriage, your cycles can change a bit. That's what I'm guessing is happening. And I guess that's okay because I would actually be a lot happier with cd14 than cd17 ovulation. How is the tww going for you?

FindingKismet- Welcome! I see that you are on progesterone suppositories. Do you get any side effects from those? I was told I may need them because my progesterone was low when I got bfp, and they are going to test it again this cycle. 

meiligurl- How is your tww going? 

samoorah1983- The twinges sound like a good sign! 

gingmg- Good luck!

vkj73- How did Friday go for you?

curni2112- It's a beautiful Sunday morning in Wisconsin too. Although my day is just going to consist of fantasy football and a few hours of cleaning out my aquarium, so it won't be a very fun day outside :nope: As for the temp spike, a lot of things can affect it. Have you been feeling sick or anything? Earlier this cycle I made the mistake of taking a benedryl before bed and my temp was super high the next morning. So it's pretty touchy. I guess I wouldn't be too concerned about it, but I know how it is to want to analyze everything.


----------



## FindingKismet

LoveMyTripawd said:


> FindingKismet- Welcome! I see that you are on progesterone suppositories. Do you get any side effects from those? I was told I may need them because my progesterone was low when I got bfp, and they are going to test it again this cycle.

The side effects are subtle for me ... but I think I get a little irritable the first day on them. Other than that, I just have to wear a pad all the time. I set my phone alarm for 6am, 2pm, and 10pm and drop whatever I'm doing to take it. Oh, and the biggest side effect is that I don't get my period until a few days after I stop taking them, but then that's kind of the point:flower:


----------



## curni2112

LoveMyTripawd said:


> My IUI on Friday went well. There was a lot less pain this time! I was shocked. My cervix didn't even need to be dilated. She said it still wasn't as open as it should be, but it wasn't sealed tight either. Maybe with all this poking around, it is going to start behaving :) I had a temp spike the next morning, so even though it was very early this cycle, I think the timing was alright. I was told that a cd14 ovulation would be better than my usual cd17 because it gives it more time and less chance of miscarriage. Who knows? I am hopeful this cycle, but also trying not to drive myself crazy or get my hopes up too high. I had absolutely no symptoms when I got my bfp. It wasn't until after I got my bfp that I noticed my boobs hadn't gotten sore like they usually do every cycle and I hadn't gotten any little acne breakouts like I normally do before af comes. So of course now I'm going to be feeling myself up and analyzing my blemishes during this tww! :haha:
> 
> Hatethewait85- I didn't do anything differently this cycle. I was told that sometimes after a miscarriage, your cycles can change a bit. That's what I'm guessing is happening. And I guess that's okay because I would actually be a lot happier with cd14 than cd17 ovulation. How is the tww going for you?
> 
> FindingKismet- Welcome! I see that you are on progesterone suppositories. Do you get any side effects from those? I was told I may need them because my progesterone was low when I got bfp, and they are going to test it again this cycle.
> 
> meiligurl- How is your tww going?
> 
> samoorah1983- The twinges sound like a good sign!
> 
> gingmg- Good luck!
> 
> vkj73- How did Friday go for you?
> 
> curni2112- It's a beautiful Sunday morning in Wisconsin too. Although my day is just going to consist of fantasy football and a few hours of cleaning out my aquarium, so it won't be a very fun day outside :nope: As for the temp spike, a lot of things can affect it. Have you been feeling sick or anything? Earlier this cycle I made the mistake of taking a benedryl before bed and my temp was super high the next morning. So it's pretty touchy. I guess I wouldn't be too concerned about it, but I know how it is to want to analyze everything.

Congrats on the IUI!! So glad it wasn't as painful, that's awesome :happydance:! Hoping the timing was just perfect :thumbup:. You cracked me up on the feeling yourself up and checking your blemishes comment...too funny!! Only us girls here would totally get that..hahaha!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

samoorah1983 said:


> Ladies been having twinges on the right side with right side lower back aches, hope that's a good sign?:thumbup: doc said I should be ovulating within two to three days since my last appointment on wed 9-4-13 ahhh hope it happens naturally we've been :sex: the past two days ;) hubby doesn't want to stop lol!!he wants to catch the egg , I'm just concerned doing it everyday for a week will decrease the lil swimmers ??

Sounds like a great sign!! I hope it happens naturally for you too!!! The best time to bd is the couple of days before ovulation so it sounds like you got your bases covered :thumbup:


----------



## Hatethewait85

gingmg said:


> CD 12 scan yesterday, not ready yet, going back tomorrow morning then the trigger. I'm a little afraid cuz I know I will start my own surge tomorrow so not sure how this is going to go with the timing of everything. I'm just going to try to let it go and trust that one of these times it will work. :)

I know quite a few people who trigger on the day of their natural surge - it's sort of like a "booster" then. 

I actually triggered on my natural surge day this last time. The last 2 cycles (since starting IUI) I got a positive opk test, followed by a negative opk test a few hours later. The first cycle I retested the next morning and it was positive and had an IUI the morning after the SECOND positive test. This last cycle I never retested, I was just told to trigger ASAP and come in the next morning. I was stressing the night before my last IUI about the timing of everything, but I figured we were at least doing something different than the first one.

Hopefully everything is timed perfectly for you and you get your BFP this time!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

curni2112 said:


> Happy beautiful Sunday morning ladies...well at least here, hope it's beautiful where everyone else is too :flower:. Speaking of, where is everyone else from? I'm in Virginia!
> 
> Hatethewait - Not sure if it could be related to the shot...I've had some crampiness/heaviness off and on as well...but I'm writing off to my pelvic area still recovering from the ovulation from hell experience lol! All of my appendages are crossed that those signs are good ones!!
> 
> AFM - been keeping busy this weekend, so trying not to focus too much on this waiting game. Been struggling with some hormonal type symptoms, been fairly on edge and irritable...my poor family lol. I'm pretty sure it's just from the trigger shot since it's still so early, which makes it even more annoying :growlmad:. Is anyone still temping through this? My temps have definitely been different, and it shot up this morning from 98 to 98.4, which I've never had a temp that high or an increase that significant...not sure if it's the meds or not. It'll be interesting to see how that plays out! Like I said though, trying not to look too much into these kinds of things, but like we all know...easier said than done. I've been testing out my trigger the last two mornings, it was fairly dark yesterday morning, lighter this morning. I'll test again in the morning before I go in for my HCG booster. Then I'm guessing I'll have to wait another 10 - 12 days before I test again. Trying to get an idea of how long this one takes so I can get a sense of how long to wait for the next one tomorrow...really don't want to risk a false positive with that one...my psyche can't take it :nope:!
> 
> Can't wait to hear how this week plays out for everyone...so exciting!! Lots of baby dust to all! :dust:

Yeah it could definitely be recovery from ovulating... I guess we'll find out soon!! Fx for sure. I've also been extremely irritable. There has been A LOT of bickering with my poor hubby. I've been relating it to the trigger shot too. This was my first time using the ovidrel and I am way more irritable than last cycle.

As for temping, I gave that up when my thermometers battery died 8 months ago! Haha, I figured it wasn't worth replacing since it obviously didn't work to get me preggers!

Good luck!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

LoveMyTripawd said:


> My IUI on Friday went well. There was a lot less pain this time! I was shocked. My cervix didn't even need to be dilated. She said it still wasn't as open as it should be, but it wasn't sealed tight either. Maybe with all this poking around, it is going to start behaving :) I had a temp spike the next morning, so even though it was very early this cycle, I think the timing was alright. I was told that a cd14 ovulation would be better than my usual cd17 because it gives it more time and less chance of miscarriage. Who knows? I am hopeful this cycle, but also trying not to drive myself crazy or get my hopes up too high. I had absolutely no symptoms when I got my bfp. It wasn't until after I got my bfp that I noticed my boobs hadn't gotten sore like they usually do every cycle and I hadn't gotten any little acne breakouts like I normally do before af comes. So of course now I'm going to be feeling myself up and analyzing my blemishes during this tww! :haha:
> 
> Hatethewait85- I didn't do anything differently this cycle. I was told that sometimes after a miscarriage, your cycles can change a bit. That's what I'm guessing is happening. And I guess that's okay because I would actually be a lot happier with cd14 than cd17 ovulation. How is the tww going for you?

Yay! So glad your IUI went well!! Perhaps it was more "open" because the timing was perfect?!? It sure sounds like you got those :spermy: in there at the right time!! I always thought it didn't matter when you ovulated as long as you had a long enough luteal phase? But that's good to know. I usually ovulate right around CD14. My cycle on meds is much shorter though (only 25-26 days vs 30ish) so it would definitely be no good if I ovulated later!

I've definitely started feeling myself up too!! Haha. I never get sore boobs, so I keep hoping that they'll be sore. So far not much- maybe a little tender? Probably my desperation though :dohh: The rest of the tww is going fine. I had a lot of sharp cramping off and on Friday all day but since then things have been pretty quiet. Not sure what to make of that though.

Fx for both of us!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

AFM, I had a wonderful weekend in Wisconsin, too (aside from the Packer loss, today :growlmad:). I'm always amazed at the 20-30 degree temp swing that we have here. 90 yesterday, barely 70 today! Crazy town!! 

I've been feeling fine, too. No major symptoms since Friday though so not sure what to make of all this. Hoping the week goes by quickly because I'm starting to get antsy to test and I have to wait until Friday!

Hope you all had a good weekend!


----------



## vkj73

lovemytripawd,
you are so sweet to check in. what would we do with bnb and all the lovely gals on here?

friday went well. i have a follicle on each side. the one on the left is perfectly
round, so i'm taking that as a good sign.

dh goes in tomorrow at 1:30, then it's my turn at 3:30.

how are you doing?

good luck to you and all!!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## meiligurl

Hi ladies!! I haven't logged on here since last week I think so i'm getting busy reading 4-5 pages worth of updates :)))

As for my update, im 7dpiui today and had bloodwork done this morning to check on progesterone levels. The nurse said they will only call me late afternoon if the levels are not normal, otherwise if don't get a call it means levels are normal. I did say ok to that initially but when I reached work, I realized I don't want to simply NOT KNOW what my levels are. So I called the clinic and requested that they call me even if it's normal, as I want to know the numbers exactly. Silence for few secs like she was thinking i'm weird to be calling for that (haha) then she finally agreed to call me once they get the results from lab!

Do those progesterone numbers mean anything at this point, like a little hint if the cycle is successful? :D


----------



## curni2112

Good morning ladies!! Is it really Monday already??!! :dohh:

*vkj73 *- That's awesome news on your scan...two follies :happydance:!! Good luck today, and keep us posted!!

*meiligurl *- That whole "if we don't call you things are normal" thing wouldn't have flown with me either! I would want to know either way as well. Fx'ed your levels are great :thumbup:! The level isn't necessarily going to give you any hints about the success of the cycle in regards to a BFP, but it will definately alert them to whether or not you ovulated, and whether or not your hormone levels are high enough to better support a BFP, and thereby whether you need any extra supplements to boost that level or not. Are you on any progesterone supplements?

*Hatethewait* - yeah, the irritability scale has been a little off the charts. It comes in waves though lol. One minute I'm super cheerful, then then next I'm the wicked witch :wacko:...so much fun for everyone lol. I just cant seem to give up that darn thing!! My day just doesn't feel complete now unless I shove a thermometer in mouth at the butt crack of dawn :huh: lol. It's definately a habit I would love to break!!

AFM - going in in about an hour for my post IUI ultrasound and hopefully hcg booster shot. Hoping I don't have any cysts that can keep them from giving me the shot (not quite sure what happens if that's the case, they give me other progesterone supplements???). Also anxious to see how my lining looks...it was a little on the thin side when I went in a couple days before my trigger. Hoping it's plumped up since then.


----------



## Hatethewait85

vkj73 said:


> lovemytripawd,
> you are so sweet to check in. what would we do with bnb and all the lovely gals on here?
> 
> friday went well. i have a follicle on each side. the one on the left is perfectly
> round, so i'm taking that as a good sign.
> 
> dh goes in tomorrow at 1:30, then it's my turn at 3:30.
> 
> how are you doing?
> 
> good luck to you and all!!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Good luck today!!! Let us know hot it goes!


----------



## Hatethewait85

meiligurl said:


> Hi ladies!! I haven't logged on here since last week I think so i'm getting busy reading 4-5 pages worth of updates :)))
> 
> As for my update, im 7dpiui today and had bloodwork done this morning to check on progesterone levels. The nurse said they will only call me late afternoon if the levels are not normal, otherwise if don't get a call it means levels are normal. I did say ok to that initially but when I reached work, I realized I don't want to simply NOT KNOW what my levels are. So I called the clinic and requested that they call me even if it's normal, as I want to know the numbers exactly. Silence for few secs like she was thinking i'm weird to be calling for that (haha) then she finally agreed to call me once they get the results from lab!
> 
> Do those progesterone numbers mean anything at this point, like a little hint if the cycle is successful? :D

I don't blame you for wanting to know the results! I'd be the same way!! 

I've never had progesterone labs monitored so I'm not positive, but i think it will tell if you did in fact ovulate. Good luck!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

curni2112 said:


> Good morning ladies!! Is it really Monday already??!! :dohh:
> 
> *vkj73 *- That's awesome news on your scan...two follies :happydance:!! Good luck today, and keep us posted!!
> 
> *meiligurl *- That whole "if we don't call you things are normal" thing wouldn't have flown with me either! I would want to know either way as well. Fx'ed your levels are great :thumbup:! The level isn't necessarily going to give you any hints about the success of the cycle in regards to a BFP, but it will definately alert them to whether or not you ovulated, and whether or not your hormone levels are high enough to better support a BFP, and thereby whether you need any extra supplements to boost that level or not. Are you on any progesterone supplements?
> 
> *Hatethewait* - yeah, the irritability scale has been a little off the charts. It comes in waves though lol. One minute I'm super cheerful, then then next I'm the wicked witch :wacko:...so much fun for everyone lol. I just cant seem to give up that darn thing!! My day just doesn't feel complete now unless I shove a thermometer in mouth at the butt crack of dawn :huh: lol. It's definately a habit I would love to break!!
> 
> AFM - going in in about an hour for my post IUI ultrasound and hopefully hcg booster shot. Hoping I don't have any cysts that can keep them from giving me the shot (not quite sure what happens if that's the case, they give me other progesterone supplements???). Also anxious to see how my lining looks...it was a little on the thin side when I went in a couple days before my trigger. Hoping it's plumped up since then.

Me too on the waves of irritability!! I wish I could control it better!! My hubby has been a good sport thou, thankfully. I can understand it would be hard to give up temping. I didn't have a choice... Or I was really just too cheap to get new batteries! How did your ultrasound go?? Lining look good?


----------



## curni2112

Hatethewait85 said:


> curni2112 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies!! Is it really Monday already??!! :dohh:
> 
> *vkj73 *- That's awesome news on your scan...two follies :happydance:!! Good luck today, and keep us posted!!
> 
> *meiligurl *- That whole "if we don't call you things are normal" thing wouldn't have flown with me either! I would want to know either way as well. Fx'ed your levels are great :thumbup:! The level isn't necessarily going to give you any hints about the success of the cycle in regards to a BFP, but it will definately alert them to whether or not you ovulated, and whether or not your hormone levels are high enough to better support a BFP, and thereby whether you need any extra supplements to boost that level or not. Are you on any progesterone supplements?
> 
> *Hatethewait* - yeah, the irritability scale has been a little off the charts. It comes in waves though lol. One minute I'm super cheerful, then then next I'm the wicked witch :wacko:...so much fun for everyone lol. I just cant seem to give up that darn thing!! My day just doesn't feel complete now unless I shove a thermometer in mouth at the butt crack of dawn :huh: lol. It's definately a habit I would love to break!!
> 
> AFM - going in in about an hour for my post IUI ultrasound and hopefully hcg booster shot. Hoping I don't have any cysts that can keep them from giving me the shot (not quite sure what happens if that's the case, they give me other progesterone supplements???). Also anxious to see how my lining looks...it was a little on the thin side when I went in a couple days before my trigger. Hoping it's plumped up since then.
> 
> Me too on the waves of irritability!! I wish I could control it better!! My hubby has been a good sport thou, thankfully. I can understand it would be hard to give up temping. I didn't have a choice... Or I was really just too cheap to get new batteries! How did your ultrasound go?? Lining look good?Click to expand...

It went well! No issues with my ovaries so he was able to give me the booster...that jank hurt goin in :wacko:!! My lining went from 6.2 pre-trigger to 9.5...WOOOHOOO :happydance:!! That was a big relief!! He confirmed that I will have to wait two weeks past this shot to test though...grrrrr. That's a long time!! I have gone from a 2ww to a 3ww :sad2:!! Ugh....


----------



## samoorah1983

Hi ladies looks like everyone is doing well... Sorry about not keeping up with you guys over this weekend we were spending time with my husbands family at his brothers house, and very interesting conversation popped up while we were having dinner.. My brother in law tells my husband what if Summer has triplets?? Btw my name is Summer ;) my husband starts laughing he goes noooo were fine with twins if we're lucky enough to have twins I was sitting there and everyone was staring at me and laughing, they're like what would you do with triplets?? I just started laughing Lool my brother in law goes they have one birthday, you shop for them at one time , you put them in one classroom, and if they need a drivers license we only make one because they're all going to look the same!! Haha I was like you guys are hilarious!! They were like we can't for you guys to have a baby!! I thought that was so nice.. :) well that was my weekend with the family.... 

As far as symptoms: I've been using the clearblue fertility monitor which I bought 2 years ago, for some reason it's not showing me ovulation and its cycle day 15 today.. I'm probably guessing the machine has malfunction not going right.. But anyhooo I've been dry for the past 2 days now ? Before that I had lots of stretchy cm now I'm dry last night me and hubby were DTD and he just stopped because I was dry ughhhh!!wanted to kill myself so he was being gentle and sweet and said tomorrow would probably be better:dohh: ahhh I don't know I think I'll probably be out this cycle I don't know it's just so stressfull ahhh..


----------



## curni2112

That's too funny about your conversation with your family...lol. Triplets...I can't even imagine! I try not to think about the possibility lol!! We're ok with twins as well. It's great when family has such a positive attitude about all of it. I know some folks don't really like to talk about it with others (my OH being one of those people lol), but I'd go nuts if I weren't able to have a support system to feel free to share everything with, along with finding the humor in all of this craziness!! 

Sounds like you have already ovulated based on what you're saying about your CM. And with your OH's drive and stamina, if you did I'm sure you're more than covered lol! Have you been taking your temps at all? Did you reset your monitor? If you reset it, it wipes the memory and takes it back to square one, and many folks have reported that the first cycle where it's "learning" your cycle that they didn't get a Peak on the machine...sometimes that doesn't happen till the next cycle. Fx'ed you ovulated when the doc said you would, which it kinda sounds like you did :thumbup:!


----------



## samoorah1983

curni2112 said:


> That's too funny about your conversation with your family...lol. Triplets...I can't even imagine! I try not to think about the possibility lol!! We're ok with twins as well. It's great when family has such a positive attitude about all of it. I know some folks don't really like to talk about it with others (my OH being one of those people lol), but I'd go nuts if I weren't able to have a support system to feel free to share everything with, along with finding the humor in all of this craziness!!
> 
> Sounds like you have already ovulated based on what you're saying about your CM. And with your OH's drive and stamina, if you did I'm sure you're more than covered lol! Have you been taking your temps at all? Did you reset your monitor? If you reset it, it wipes the memory and takes it back to square one, and many folks have reported that the first cycle where it's "learning" your cycle that they didn't get a Peak on the machine...sometimes that doesn't happen till the next cycle. Fx'ed you ovulated when the doc said you would, which it kinda sounds like you did :thumbup:!

I know !! I love them they're good people.. I never temped, I don't know how to Lool!!:dohh: I never tried I'm just being cool about not temping but wanted to see ovulation on the opks that's pretty much I've done everytime and I always get the smiley face but on the machine it's just showing high fertility but no egg, but I mark the opks and have them In little box so I noticed on CD 13 and 14 there are two lines on the opks.. Which makes it I ovulated?? Or am ovulating today?? But were still working on the DTD so tonight will do and hopefully I'll cover my basis.. I hope it works this cycle.. :thumbup: so here's what we did ! We DTD on the 6th, 7th and 8th which was CD 12,13,14.

What'd ya think??

Hoping for a :bfp:


----------



## curni2112

samoorah1983 said:


> curni2112 said:
> 
> 
> That's too funny about your conversation with your family...lol. Triplets...I can't even imagine! I try not to think about the possibility lol!! We're ok with twins as well. It's great when family has such a positive attitude about all of it. I know some folks don't really like to talk about it with others (my OH being one of those people lol), but I'd go nuts if I weren't able to have a support system to feel free to share everything with, along with finding the humor in all of this craziness!!
> 
> Sounds like you have already ovulated based on what you're saying about your CM. And with your OH's drive and stamina, if you did I'm sure you're more than covered lol! Have you been taking your temps at all? Did you reset your monitor? If you reset it, it wipes the memory and takes it back to square one, and many folks have reported that the first cycle where it's "learning" your cycle that they didn't get a Peak on the machine...sometimes that doesn't happen till the next cycle. Fx'ed you ovulated when the doc said you would, which it kinda sounds like you did :thumbup:!
> 
> I know !! I love them they're good people.. I never temped, I don't know how to Lool!!:dohh: I never tried I'm just being cool about not temping but wanted to see ovulation on the opks that's pretty much I've done everytime and I always get the smiley face but on the machine it's just showing high fertility but no egg, but I mark the opks and have them In little box so I noticed on CD 13 and 14 there are two lines on the opks.. Which makes it I ovulated?? Or am ovulating today?? But were still working on the DTD so tonight will do and hopefully I'll cover my basis.. I hope it works this cycle.. :thumbup: so here's what we did ! We DTD on the 6th, 7th and 8th which was CD 12,13,14.
> 
> What'd ya think??
> 
> Hoping for a :bfp:Click to expand...

Which days did you have the stretchy cm? Typically you get one day of positive OPK, doesn't necessarily mean you're surge might be detectible for a while causing two to show positive though. The key is that for a positive opk the test line needs to be as dark or darker than the control line, not just two lines. Is one darker than the other? I'd be interested in seeing how your CM coincides with whichever one shows a clear positive...does that make sense? Also, a positive opk doesn't = ovulation...it's simply noticing your LH surge, which is what triggers your body to release the egg(s)...that can happen anywhere from 12 to 48 hours after the positive opk. All depends on wher you catch the surge. I could possibly figure out more with more specifics about your tests (how the lines look), the time you took each, and stretchy cm days?


----------



## samoorah1983

curni2112 said:


> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> curni2112 said:
> 
> 
> That's too funny about your conversation with your family...lol. Triplets...I can't even imagine! I try not to think about the possibility lol!! We're ok with twins as well. It's great when family has such a positive attitude about all of it. I know some folks don't really like to talk about it with others (my OH being one of those people lol), but I'd go nuts if I weren't able to have a support system to feel free to share everything with, along with finding the humor in all of this craziness!!
> 
> Sounds like you have already ovulated based on what you're saying about your CM. And with your OH's drive and stamina, if you did I'm sure you're more than covered lol! Have you been taking your temps at all? Did you reset your monitor? If you reset it, it wipes the memory and takes it back to square one, and many folks have reported that the first cycle where it's "learning" your cycle that they didn't get a Peak on the machine...sometimes that doesn't happen till the next cycle. Fx'ed you ovulated when the doc said you would, which it kinda sounds like you did :thumbup:!
> 
> I know !! I love them they're good people.. I never temped, I don't know how to Lool!!:dohh: I never tried I'm just being cool about not temping but wanted to see ovulation on the opks that's pretty much I've done everytime and I always get the smiley face but on the machine it's just showing high fertility but no egg, but I mark the opks and have them In little box so I noticed on CD 13 and 14 there are two lines on the opks.. Which makes it I ovulated?? Or am ovulating today?? But were still working on the DTD so tonight will do and hopefully I'll cover my basis.. I hope it works this cycle.. :thumbup: so here's what we did ! We DTD on the 6th, 7th and 8th which was CD 12,13,14.
> 
> What'd ya think??
> 
> Hoping for a :bfp:Click to expand...
> 
> Which days did you have the stretchy cm? Typically you get one day of positive OPK, doesn't necessarily mean you're surge might be detectible for a while causing two to show positive though. The key is that for a positive opk the test line needs to be as dark or darker than the control line, not just two lines. Is one darker than the other? I'd be interested in seeing how your CM coincides with whichever one shows a clear positive...does that make sense? Also, a positive opk doesn't = ovulation...it's simply noticing your LH surge, which is what triggers your body to release the egg(s)...that can happen anywhere from 12 to 48 hours after the positive opk. All depends on wher you catch the surge. I could possibly figure out more with more specifics about your tests (how the lines look), the time you took each, and stretchy cm days?Click to expand...


Well it shows two lines but the line is not dark as the control line.. So that means i didn't ovulate yet?im confused if I should listen to my doctor or rely on my opks? The days I had stretchy CM were the 4th,5th and 6th. Which would be CD 10,11 and 12. And for the past two days I've been having lower backaches??


----------



## curni2112

samoorah1983 said:


> curni2112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> curni2112 said:
> 
> 
> That's too funny about your conversation with your family...lol. Triplets...I can't even imagine! I try not to think about the possibility lol!! We're ok with twins as well. It's great when family has such a positive attitude about all of it. I know some folks don't really like to talk about it with others (my OH being one of those people lol), but I'd go nuts if I weren't able to have a support system to feel free to share everything with, along with finding the humor in all of this craziness!!
> 
> Sounds like you have already ovulated based on what you're saying about your CM. And with your OH's drive and stamina, if you did I'm sure you're more than covered lol! Have you been taking your temps at all? Did you reset your monitor? If you reset it, it wipes the memory and takes it back to square one, and many folks have reported that the first cycle where it's "learning" your cycle that they didn't get a Peak on the machine...sometimes that doesn't happen till the next cycle. Fx'ed you ovulated when the doc said you would, which it kinda sounds like you did :thumbup:!
> 
> I know !! I love them they're good people.. I never temped, I don't know how to Lool!!:dohh: I never tried I'm just being cool about not temping but wanted to see ovulation on the opks that's pretty much I've done everytime and I always get the smiley face but on the machine it's just showing high fertility but no egg, but I mark the opks and have them In little box so I noticed on CD 13 and 14 there are two lines on the opks.. Which makes it I ovulated?? Or am ovulating today?? But were still working on the DTD so tonight will do and hopefully I'll cover my basis.. I hope it works this cycle.. :thumbup: so here's what we did ! We DTD on the 6th, 7th and 8th which was CD 12,13,14.
> 
> What'd ya think??
> 
> Hoping for a :bfp:Click to expand...
> 
> Which days did you have the stretchy cm? Typically you get one day of positive OPK, doesn't necessarily mean you're surge might be detectible for a while causing two to show positive though. The key is that for a positive opk the test line needs to be as dark or darker than the control line, not just two lines. Is one darker than the other? I'd be interested in seeing how your CM coincides with whichever one shows a clear positive...does that make sense? Also, a positive opk doesn't = ovulation...it's simply noticing your LH surge, which is what triggers your body to release the egg(s)...that can happen anywhere from 12 to 48 hours after the positive opk. All depends on wher you catch the surge. I could possibly figure out more with more specifics about your tests (how the lines look), the time you took each, and stretchy cm days?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well it shows two lines but the line is not dark as the control line.. So that means i didn't ovulate yet?im confused if I should listen to my doctor or rely on my opks? The days I had stretchy CM were the 4th,5th and 6th. Which would be CD 10,11 and 12. And for the past two days I've been having lower backaches??Click to expand...

It definately sounds like either you've already ovulated or you are getting ready to! Did you do any opk's before CD 13 or 14? Or were those the only two you did? Without temping it's going to be hard to know for sure. Which opk's did you use?


----------



## samoorah1983

curni2112 said:


> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> curni2112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> curni2112 said:
> 
> 
> That's too funny about your conversation with your family...lol. Triplets...I can't even imagine! I try not to think about the possibility lol!! We're ok with twins as well. It's great when family has such a positive attitude about all of it. I know some folks don't really like to talk about it with others (my OH being one of those people lol), but I'd go nuts if I weren't able to have a support system to feel free to share everything with, along with finding the humor in all of this craziness!!
> 
> Sounds like you have already ovulated based on what you're saying about your CM. And with your OH's drive and stamina, if you did I'm sure you're more than covered lol! Have you been taking your temps at all? Did you reset your monitor? If you reset it, it wipes the memory and takes it back to square one, and many folks have reported that the first cycle where it's "learning" your cycle that they didn't get a Peak on the machine...sometimes that doesn't happen till the next cycle. Fx'ed you ovulated when the doc said you would, which it kinda sounds like you did :thumbup:!
> 
> I know !! I love them they're good people.. I never temped, I don't know how to Lool!!:dohh: I never tried I'm just being cool about not temping but wanted to see ovulation on the opks that's pretty much I've done everytime and I always get the smiley face but on the machine it's just showing high fertility but no egg, but I mark the opks and have them In little box so I noticed on CD 13 and 14 there are two lines on the opks.. Which makes it I ovulated?? Or am ovulating today?? But were still working on the DTD so tonight will do and hopefully I'll cover my basis.. I hope it works this cycle.. :thumbup: so here's what we did ! We DTD on the 6th, 7th and 8th which was CD 12,13,14.
> 
> What'd ya think??
> 
> Hoping for a :bfp:Click to expand...
> 
> Which days did you have the stretchy cm? Typically you get one day of positive OPK, doesn't necessarily mean you're surge might be detectible for a while causing two to show positive though. The key is that for a positive opk the test line needs to be as dark or darker than the control line, not just two lines. Is one darker than the other? I'd be interested in seeing how your CM coincides with whichever one shows a clear positive...does that make sense? Also, a positive opk doesn't = ovulation...it's simply noticing your LH surge, which is what triggers your body to release the egg(s)...that can happen anywhere from 12 to 48 hours after the positive opk. All depends on wher you catch the surge. I could possibly figure out more with more specifics about your tests (how the lines look), the time you took each, and stretchy cm days?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well it shows two lines but the line is not dark as the control line.. So that means i didn't ovulate yet?im confused if I should listen to my doctor or rely on my opks? The days I had stretchy CM were the 4th,5th and 6th. Which would be CD 10,11 and 12. And for the past two days I've been having lower backaches??Click to expand...
> 
> It definately sounds like either you've already ovulated or you are getting ready to! Did you do any opk's before CD 13 or 14? Or were those the only two you did? Without temping it's going to be hard to know for sure. Which opk's did you use?Click to expand...

I used the the opks since CD 7, and I've been using clearblue.. For the clearblue fertility monitor. Ya and that's the problem I don't temp. I'm super confused now ugh!! It's so hectic..


----------



## curni2112

Wait...are you talking about the lines on the monitor strips?? Or are you doing seperate opk's? If it's the monitor strip lines you are referring too, you can't really read those like a typical opk test. If that's the case then, I would say you've probably o'ed already!


----------



## samoorah1983

curni2112 said:


> Wait...are you talking about the lines on the monitor strips?? Or are you doing seperate opk's? If it's the monitor strip lines you are referring too, you can't really read those like a typical opk test. If that's the case then, I would say you've probably o'ed already!


I'm talking about the test sticks that I use for the monitor, I'll post a picture right now. That'll give you an idea of how it works .


----------



## samoorah1983

samoorah1983 said:


> curni2112 said:
> 
> 
> wait...are you talking about the lines on the monitor strips?? Or are you doing seperate opk's? If it's the monitor strip lines you are referring too, you can't really read those like a typical opk test. If that's the case then, i would say you've probably o'ed already!
> 
> 
> i'm talking about the test sticks that i use for the monitor, i'll post a picture right now. That'll give you an idea of how it works .Click to expand...


----------



## samoorah1983

samoorah1983 said:


> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> curni2112 said:
> 
> 
> wait...are you talking about the lines on the monitor strips?? Or are you doing seperate opk's? If it's the monitor strip lines you are referring too, you can't really read those like a typical opk test. If that's the case then, i would say you've probably o'ed already!
> 
> 
> i'm talking about the test sticks that i use for the monitor, i'll post a picture right now. That'll give you an idea of how it works .Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 670137Click to expand...

That's how the test look like, that's an example


----------



## curni2112

I've used the monitor before, and the clearblue smiley's, and the internet cheapies lol. Lawd hammercy...this ttc thing is a tiring effort lol!! If you're just using the monitor, and not any other opk then scratch what I said about the darkness of the test vs. control line...that's not necessarily applicable to the monitor's strips. The instruction booklet tells you to not read into the color variations on the strips and just go by the visual reading on the monitor. You're monitor probably just didn't give you a peak this go round...no peak doesn't = no lh surge and ovulation. It can miss the peak reading and you still ovulate. Keep an eye out on your symptoms the next couple of days...if you stay pretty dry I'd assume you caught the eggie :thumbup:!


----------



## samoorah1983

curni2112 said:


> I've used the monitor before, and the clearblue smiley's, and the internet cheapies lol. Lawd hammercy...this ttc thing is a tiring effort lol!! If you're just using the monitor, and not any other opk then scratch what I said about the darkness of the test vs. control line...that's not necessarily applicable to the monitor's strips. The instruction booklet tells you to not read into the color variations on the strips and just go by the visual reading on the monitor. You're monitor probably just didn't give you a peak this go round...no peak doesn't = no lh surge and ovulation. It can miss the peak reading and you still ovulate. Keep an eye out on your symptoms the next couple of days...if you stay pretty dry I'd assume you caught the eggie :thumbup:!


Omg if that happens and I get Preggo I'll go nuts !! Lool but I'm trying to keep my brain shifted to what my fertility specialist said.. And I'm not going to stress about the monitor.. But I hav lower backache which I don't have during my cycles till the end before AF shows. Think that could be a promising sign?:thumbup: I hope everything would work out this cycle... Ahhh so what about you? How's everything going??


----------



## gingmg

Never tried that monitor, looks confusing!!! I've only done the smiley face OPK, because apparently I need it spelled out for me whether its a positive surge or not. :)
Going for the IUI tomorrow morning. Started my natural surge today, gonna trigger tonight, and go in the morning. I'm excited. We took a few months off cuz I was getting too stressed out and depressed from all the BFNs. This is our first cycle trying again and our first monitored cycle. It's kinda cool seeing what's going on in there. I'm trying not to get my hopes up though because I've learned that meds, IUIs, and a perfectly timed cycle don't guarantee anything. This is beyond my control and I accept that we may be in this for many months to come. It will happen, I'm just not sure when or how.


----------



## samoorah1983

gingmg said:


> Never tried that monitor, looks confusing!!! I've only done the smiley face OPK, because apparently I need it spelled out for me whether its a positive surge or not. :)
> Going for the IUI tomorrow morning. Started my natural surge today, gonna trigger tonight, and go in the morning. I'm excited. We took a few months off cuz I was getting too stressed out and depressed from all the BFNs. This is our first cycle trying again and our first monitored cycle. It's kinda cool seeing what's going on in there. I'm trying not to get my hopes up though because I've learned that meds, IUIs, and a perfectly timed cycle don't guarantee anything. This is beyond my control and I accept that we may be in this for many months to come. It will happen, I'm just not sure when or how.

Ya the monitor is driving me crazy and is making me confused. I'm just going to stick to my symptoms with the whole stretchy CM and twinges ;).. So excited for you and hope this cycle would the best gift for you!! Keep us posted!!:hugs:


----------



## FindingKismet

Hey guys, I did another vlog ... enjoy!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1O_CUeMutsU


----------



## LoveMyTripawd

FindingKismet- I really enjoyed your vlog! I also talk to my mom about ttc and she is somewhat comforting. My stepmom is a jerk about it, and I wouldn't even dare mention it to my MIL. I have one friend who tries to understand and at least listens. But I agree it is very lonely only talking to DH about it. BnB is great but I know what you mean about it feeling a bit impersonal. I think that's why I enjoyed your video so much! I almost teared up at the end when you said your first IUI was negative. It is hard not to share all the emotions of ttc. Thank you for posting that.


----------



## gingmg

Findingkismet- thanks for sharing!!! I agree, it can feel very impersonal on this site, but other than my spouse and mom, I have no one else to talk to. What a roller coaster of emotions! I'm trying to go into this next IUI a little more light hearted, because all the other ones that failed were just too sad. Your video was the best thing I've seen on here. You are so very brave!


----------



## MiracleAngel

Hello all! I just had my second IUI 2 days ago and I am so nervous... I removed my left tube 3 months ago and it makes much more difficult to get pregnant. This cycle I had 5 good follicles on the left side and 3 good ones on the right side. My RE said it would be canceled if I had both tubes... Now I am in the TWW... Hope you all get your BFP!


----------



## jaan613

So ladies!!!! My first IUI did work. I am pregnant! Going into the clinic tomorrow for an ultrasound, I will be 5w3d. Hope we see something :) :) :)

I really hope this is it. I am so blessed I have gotten this far, I have prayed and remained positive this whole process, tomorrow is my birthday and i will be SO HAPPY if i can see something to surely surely surely confirm my pregnancy with something 'viable'.

Will update then! xx


----------



## gingmg

Yay!!!!!! Big congrats!!!!!


----------



## jaan613

MiracleAngel said:


> Hello all! I just had my second IUI 2 days ago and I am so nervous... I removed my left tube 3 months ago and it makes much more difficult to get pregnant. This cycle I had 5 good follicles on the left side and 3 good ones on the right side. My RE said it would be canceled if I had both tubes... Now I am in the TWW... Hope you all get your BFP!

stay positive and good things will come your way! good luck. take it easy and relax....


----------



## jaan613

gingmg said:


> Yay!!!!!! Big congrats!!!!!

thank you love! been trying to remain calm and not get over excited, until i see something on the ultrasound, but that's so hard. 

as of 16dpiui, my hcg blood test was 155. and i had a faint positive line. so even though my doctor did say "a line is a line, no matter how faint or dark" and my hcg has come back with 155, she still told me "please relax and dont over excite yourself until we see something viable on ultrasound"

will update again tomorrow.

I had problems viewing this particular thread the past few days, glad I was able to get in today!!!


----------



## FindingKismet

jaan613 said:


> So ladies!!!! My first IUI did work. I am pregnant! Going into the clinic tomorrow for an ultrasound, I will be 5w3d. Hope we see something :) :) :)
> 
> I really hope this is it. I am so blessed I have gotten this far, I have prayed and remained positive this whole process, tomorrow is my birthday and i will be SO HAPPY if i can see something to surely surely surely confirm my pregnancy with something 'viable'.
> 
> Will update then! xx

Yaaay! I love good news!! Congratulations, and hang in there. Can't wait to hear more.


----------



## samoorah1983

Yay Jaan613 Congratulations!!!!!! Happy Healthy Nine Months!!!!


----------



## samoorah1983

Jaan6113 tell us your TWW symptoms? What were they?


----------



## curni2112

FindingKismet said:


> Hey guys, I did another vlog ... enjoy!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1O_CUeMutsU

I'm just getting a chance to watch this...and I'm so thankful that I waited for a quite unhurried time to do so. I so appreciate how much you put into that...it's like you were speaking directly to me...and I'm very thankful to you for the reassurance and thoughts and insight that you conveyed. I can relate to all of it, from the support system (and trying to find it outside of my husband and forums such as these), to the relationship with my clinic and wanting to be an active participant when they sometimes just want to keep things moving, to the feeling of the clock ticking VERY loudly. I could have listened to you talk for hours (camera shy...yeah right lol), and am looking forward to your next vlog. Thanks so much for sharing!! 

I'm so hoping that this cycle works for you guys...all the baby dust I can muster coming your way!!


----------



## curni2112

Good evening ladies!! Whew...is it really only Tuesday??!! Can't believe so much time left in the week...ugh.

*MiracleAngel* - So sorry to hear about your surgery, but holy follies!! three on the right is awesome! Lol...what meds were you taking? Another one in the tww...welcome :flower:

*jaan* - Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!! So excited for you :happydance:! Definitely keep us posted!

*AFM* - not much to report...just hangin out in the tww, that for me is a t1/2ww...lol. No crazy symptoms, just some irritability which is making life oh so much fun with the hubby, and less of an appetite. But all that could be attributed to the hcg booster I got yesterday. Knowing that any symptoms I have can be attributed to that have definitely helped keep me unfocused on the craziness known as symptom spotting lol. So just kinda chill and relaxed for the most part :smug:. Had a crazy day at work so would love a nice cold adult beverage, but guess that'll have to wait...hopefully for nine more months!! Lol...

Hope everyone else is doing well :hugs:


----------



## LoveMyTripawd

Congrats jaan! Let us know how your appointment goes!


----------



## vkj73

hello ladies!

thanks for checking in :hugs:

yesterday's iui went well. dh was at 15.7 mil post-wash.
that was way better than last time (he had been sick a month 
prior so they didn't even do a post-wash).

so, i'm at the start of the tww. 

congrats to those with a bfp! may there be a ton more down the road.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## gingmg

Vkj glad your IUI went well. Had mine today, let the 2ww begin!


----------



## vkj73

gingmg said:


> Vkj glad your IUI went well. Had mine today, let the 2ww begin!

cool. we can be tww buddies!

anyone else wanna join?

:hugs:


----------



## LoveMyTripawd

vkj73 said:


> gingmg said:
> 
> 
> Vkj glad your IUI went well. Had mine today, let the 2ww begin!
> 
> cool. we can be tww buddies!
> 
> anyone else wanna join?
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Ooh! I do! :yipee: I am now 4dpiui but it feels like 10! Soooo slow! My dog has been crazy attached to me the past few days, so DH and I are joking that the dog can either sense I am going to be pregnant or I am going to die. Haha! He's usually daddy's little tripawd, but he won't leave my side!


----------



## vkj73

LoveMyTripawd said:


> vkj73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingmg said:
> 
> 
> Vkj glad your IUI went well. Had mine today, let the 2ww begin!
> 
> cool. we can be tww buddies!
> 
> anyone else wanna join?
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh! I do! :yipee: I am now 4dpiui but it feels like 10! Soooo slow! My dog has been crazy attached to me the past few days, so DH and I are joking that the dog can either sense I am going to be pregnant or I am going to die. Haha! He's usually daddy's little tripawd, but he won't leave my side!Click to expand...

I'd say that's a great sign!!!


----------



## jaan613

vkj73 said:


> hello ladies!
> 
> thanks for checking in :hugs:
> 
> yesterday's iui went well. dh was at 15.7 mil post-wash.
> that was way better than last time (he had been sick a month
> prior so they didn't even do a post-wash).
> 
> so, i'm at the start of the tww.
> 
> congrats to those with a bfp! may there be a ton more down the road.
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

good luck!!!! take it easy and stay POSITIVE. :) that is a good post wash count :)

Hope this is your month :)


----------



## jaan613

gingmg said:


> Vkj glad your IUI went well. Had mine today, let the 2ww begin!

good luck!!!


----------



## jaan613

Hi there sweethearts <3 

I woke up this morning feeling TERRIBLE PAINFUL cramps. I freaked out, and kept thinking, "Ok go away now go away now" It was so bad that in the middle of the shower I turned off the water and sat on the bathroom floor holding my tummy. It lasted forever, but really maybe 5 - 8 minutes. I went and laid down straight after. It was in my lower tummy. it finally went away but still kept cramping for an hour after that. 
I nervously went in for my afternoon appointment, said a prayer and did an ultrasound. It showed the gestational sac but no embryo could be seen yet. No internal bleeding... I guess I have not hit 6 weeks yet and that is usually what shows up at 6 weeks. She asked me to come back to her after two weeks again for a 7 week ultrasound. :)

She prescribed me duvadilan 3 x a day for uterine cramps for the next 14 days. She also told me to continue my progesterone suppositories.

This has been the best birthday I can ask for. Even though I was hoping to see the small signs of a baby heart beat or embryo, I knew I was pushing my luck since I was under 6 weeks. But I'm just so glad I was able to see the sac as I was not able to see it last week.

I will update in a while about my 2ww symptoms as I had quite a few. Just popped into the office for some work.

Positivity & prayer & blessings.... :)


----------



## curni2112

I'm in the tww wait too!! I'm 7dpiui, and I agree....time is dragging :dohh:! Having some food aversion stuff going on today...thought I was going to loose my stomach while trying to eat my hard boiled egg this morning...but of course I'm chalking it up to that pesky booster shot. Fx'ed for all of us!!

Hatethewait - any updates??

jaan - so sorry for the scare...I know how freaked out you must have been!! Glad you got some much needed reassurance at your ultrasound....and major keep on stickin and growin vibes for your next one :hugs:!


----------



## samoorah1983

Hi Ladies looks like I am 4DPO, I'm not really feeling anything like symptoms to indicate anything I feel depressed, been fairly dry no CM, been having lower backache, it's not odd , I have lower backache due to standing too much at work.. But I'm feeling I'm out for this cycle I don't know why.. It's the same as every cycle I get the stupid BFN... Sorry just venting :(


----------



## Hatethewait85

Sorry I've been MIA the last couple of days. I've been such a negative nancy about all things ttc I thought it would be best if I kept my negative energy away from all of you! 

I've been reading along and trying to stay updated on all of you though!

Curni - how's your extra-long tww going? hopefully your food aversion is a good sign! has the irritability gotten any better?? when do you think you'll test?

Kismet - thanks for the vlog. I really enjoyed it, too! You have such a way with words. I, too, have a hard time finding someone to confide in. It seems I am the only infertile myrtle as everyone I know is pregnant or has kids and they just don't get it. My bff tries her best and I'm glad our friendship hasn't been ruined by this but it certainly isn't the same as someone who's been through the same struggles! So THANK YOU for sharing a little piece of you with all of us. 

Miracle- sounds like you had great follies for your IUI!! How's the tww going?

Jaan- Congrats on your BFP!!!! That's so scary what happened this morning, but glad you got reassurance at your appointment. Fx for a sticky lil bean!! It makes me so happy to "know" someone who got a BFP from IUI's... sometimes I feel like they never work!! H&H 9 months to you!

vk- glad your iui went well! hope the tww is off to a good start! do you plan to wait the full tww before testing?

tripawd- so funny about your dog! that has to be a good sign for sure!! when do you think you'll test?

samorrah- hang in there!! 4dpo is still super early for symptoms! i know what you mean about having a feeling you're out but hang in there! you aren't out until the witch shows!

AFM - Starting Monday, I just had this very real feeling I was out... woman's intuition, I guess. I can't really put a finger on exactly what made me feel that way. Yesterday, I wasn't so sure I was out... until today when I started spotting :cry: I've plugged the hole so to speak (sorry if TMI), but I'm pretty sure AF is here as the cramps are starting to ramp up!! :growlmad: This is probably a dumb question, but does anyone know if there is a certain time AF has to come for it to count as CD1? For example, it's about 6-7pm where I am and AF is just coming ... does this count as CD1 or would I wait to count CD1 tomorrow? Usually my AF comes in the morning so I've never really thought about this before! Ugh I'm so tired of tracking what day I am in my cycle and making sure I get to the pharmacy on time... oh and I'm REALLY tired of buying tampons! sorry for the rant... I meant to keep my negative energy out of here.... just sad for another missed month. 

Good luck to everyone this cycle!
:dust:


----------



## vkj73

Hatethewait,
Last time I tested at 12piui and it was negative.
So that showed me that the trigger shot was cleared out.
Ill probably test somewhere bw 12-14 dpiui.
At this point, after so many, I can usually tell 1 week in if its a go or not.

Good luck to all!


----------



## gingmg

I had O pains last night, do you think the washed swimmers really could have lived that long? 12 hours after the IUI? I'm already feeling out by sheer timing. This happens to me every time, I obsess about the timing even when I say I won't. Also, I Od on the right side, which on my hsg, the right side was blocked. My RE said it was prob a spasm and not really blocked because I don't have anything in my history that would put me at risk of a blocked tube, but there is no way to know for sure either way (unless we did more testing but I don't think its necessary). She didnt cancel the cycle, so she really must think it was a spasm. The clinic called today for me to make an appointment to discuss the future. I know where this conversation sounds like its going, but I don't want to do IVF yet. This is my first monitored cycle with the trigger, so I want to do this a few times more. Maybe injectables? I know I'm getting closer to IVF, but I don't want to believe it yet.


----------



## River54

Hey everyone. I got the go ahead to start meds tomorrow for our first IUI cycle. They put me on a protocol of letrozole cd3-7 5mg and gonal F injections on cd5&7 (150IU). 
Of course, they dispensed the stuff to me, and I had to go to work right after, so it is in the work fridge...hopefully somewhat hidden (I work with all guys).
Nervous about timing.


----------



## Hatethewait85

vkj73 said:


> Hatethewait,
> Last time I tested at 12piui and it was negative.
> So that showed me that the trigger shot was cleared out.
> Ill probably test somewhere bw 12-14 dpiui.
> At this point, after so many, I can usually tell 1 week in if its a go or not.
> 
> Good luck to all!

1 week in is so early!! How can you tell?!


----------



## Hatethewait85

gingmg said:


> I had O pains last night, do you think the washed swimmers really could have lived that long? 12 hours after the IUI? I'm already feeling out by sheer timing. This happens to me every time, I obsess about the timing even when I say I won't. Also, I Od on the right side, which on my hsg, the right side was blocked. My RE said it was prob a spasm and not really blocked because I don't have anything in my history that would put me at risk of a blocked tube, but there is no way to know for sure either way (unless we did more testing but I don't think its necessary). She didnt cancel the cycle, so she really must think it was a spasm. The clinic called today for me to make an appointment to discuss the future. I know where this conversation sounds like its going, but I don't want to do IVF yet. This is my first monitored cycle with the trigger, so I want to do this a few times more. Maybe injectables? I know I'm getting closer to IVF, but I don't want to believe it yet.

I've heard a few different time-frames for washed swimmers. But I think they all say longer than 12 hours!! I always stress about the timing of things too, but it sounds like you timed things great!! What meds did you use this cycle and how did your follicles look? This is my first cycle using some injectibles and I'm very excited (I'm taking letrozole cd3-7, follistim cd8-10). If this doesn't work we are definitely headed to IVF. My hubby and are starting to lose our patience. Fx for both of us this cycle!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

River54 said:


> Hey everyone. I got the go ahead to start meds tomorrow for our first IUI cycle. They put me on a protocol of letrozole cd3-7 5mg and gonal F injections on cd5&7 (150IU).
> Of course, they dispensed the stuff to me, and I had to go to work right after, so it is in the work fridge...hopefully somewhat hidden (I work with all guys).
> Nervous about timing.

Oh yay! good luck this cycle!


----------



## gingmg

Hatethewait- I took clomid and the trigger. Follies looked ok I think? 18 and 21 I don't know what normal is, but they were happy. 

River-good luck!

Every time I turn around someone else is pregnant ( I'm not talking about people on here) Im happy for them, but I have to admit it stings.


----------



## gingmg

Hatethewait- I took clomid and the trigger. Follies looked ok I think? 18 and 21 I don't know what normal is, but they were happy. 

River-good luck!

Every time I turn around someone else is pregnant. Im happy for them, but I have to admit it stings.


----------



## vkj73

Hatethewait85 said:


> vkj73 said:
> 
> 
> Hatethewait,
> Last time I tested at 12piui and it was negative.
> So that showed me that the trigger shot was cleared out.
> Ill probably test somewhere bw 12-14 dpiui.
> At this point, after so many, I can usually tell 1 week in if its a go or not.
> 
> Good luck to all!
> 
> 1 week in is so early!! How can you tell?!Click to expand...

After trying for over a year and especially with each iui it's almost like I can tell bc I don't feel anything. I feel twinges and slight cramps, but now I know after so many that that's normal. I think I know bc I don't feel any nausea or major fatigue. With my first, I got something almost like a runner's cramp.

Only time will tell...


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey ladies hope I can join! I'm 35 and dh is 36 and been ttc #2 for around 20 months ( we have a nearly 3 yr old boy conceived naturally). We will be having iui with injectables starting when I get my period after planning appointment on the 8th oct it can't come around sooner but not expecting a miracle straight away! Only having a max of 2-3 before we move onto ivf in the new year! Currently 9dpo on a natural cycle had some nausea and funny taste in mouth up to 7dpo but all vanished now and feel like af will arrive as usual. Sorry I don't have time to read back much so hoping I can catch up with you all! Any first time successes? Food luck to all those about to commence new cycles or waiting to find out if you have a bfp!


----------



## curni2112

Morning ladies!! TGIF!! Not that I have anything fun planned or anything, but it's still a relief to know it's friday lol.

Samoorah - if there is any safe place to vent it's here! Hoping you see some glimmer's of hope as the days progress though :hugs:!

Hatethewait - so sorry the witch found you...a new cycle always brings me new hope though, hoping you're feeling the same :hugs:. I'm not sure how to answer the CD 1 question, but I've often wondered that myself...I've stressed a couple times with that same dilemna. And I know now it's even more pressing now given we need to start meds at a certain time! What did you end up going with as your CD1? What was your protocol this past cycle, I can't remember? The one you stated for this cycle is pretty similar to what mine was...letrozole 7.5mg 3-7, then follistim 75iu day 8 and 9. What dosages of each are you taking? If this cycle isn't successful for us, I think he's going to increase my follistim, not sure to what and how many days though. Here's to hoping this is your BFP!!

vkj73 - any updates?? Fx'ed for you!!

gingmg - I think your timing sounds good too...but I understand what you're saying as I too stress about timing as well. The things for us to stress about is so plentiful :dohh:! Those follie sizes sound great :happydance:. I'm with you on the IVF front...we have three or so more rounds of IUI we can muster the financing for. IVF is definately not in the budget right now, so the thought of us getting to that point is quite an unsettling one...fx'ed we don't have to cross that bridge!!

River - you made me laugh...hopefully you hid it well!! I had my meds delivered to my dad's house for that exact reason...didn't want to have to store them in the work fridge lol. Good luck on this cycle...keep us posted on how you progress!!

IsaacRalph - Welcome!!! Hopefully this natural cycle works for you guys and you can bypass all this IUI nonsense :thumbup:! If not though, I know for me and my hubby moving onto something more monitored and aggressive helped ramp up our feelings of hope and enthusiasm towards this crazy thing called ttc! Fx'ed for you and definitely keep us posted!!

AFM - nothing new really to report...still in this extended tww. No crazy symptom spotting going on...just kinda in limbo mode right now. I'm 9dpIUI but still have another 9 days to go before I can test cuz if this darn hcg booster shot :saywhat::brat:!! I did have a bit of a temp drop a couple of days ago, didn't take it yesterday due to some really badly interrupted sleep, took it this morning and it had gone back up...so we shall see...

Hope everyone has a great day :flower::hugs:


----------



## samoorah1983

curni2112 said:


> Morning ladies!! TGIF!! Not that I have anything fun planned or anything, but it's still a relief to know it's friday lol.
> 
> Samoorah - if there is any safe place to vent it's here! Hoping you see some glimmer's of hope as the days progress though :hugs:!
> 
> Hatethewait - so sorry the witch found you...a new cycle always brings me new hope though, hoping you're feeling the same :hugs:. I'm not sure how to answer the CD 1 question, but I've often wondered that myself...I've stressed a couple times with that same dilemna. And I know now it's even more pressing now given we need to start meds at a certain time! What did you end up going with as your CD1? What was your protocol this past cycle, I can't remember? The one you stated for this cycle is pretty similar to what mine was...letrozole 7.5mg 3-7, then follistim 75iu day 8 and 9. What dosages of each are you taking? If this cycle isn't successful for us, I think he's going to increase my follistim, not sure to what and how many days though. Here's to hoping this is your BFP!!
> 
> vkj73 - any updates?? Fx'ed for you!!
> 
> gingmg - I think your timing sounds good too...but I understand what you're saying as I too stress about timing as well. The things for us to stress about is so plentiful :dohh:! Those follie sizes sound great :happydance:. I'm with you on the IVF front...we have three or so more rounds of IUI we can muster the financing for. IVF is definately not in the budget right now, so the thought of us getting to that point is quite an unsettling one...fx'ed we don't have to cross that bridge!!
> 
> River - you made me laugh...hopefully you hid it well!! I had my meds delivered to my dad's house for that exact reason...didn't want to have to store them in the work fridge lol. Good luck on this cycle...keep us posted on how you progress!!
> 
> IsaacRalph - Welcome!!! Hopefully this natural cycle works for you guys and you can bypass all this IUI nonsense :thumbup:! If not though, I know for me and my hubby moving onto something more monitored and aggressive helped ramp up our feelings of hope and enthusiasm towards this crazy thing called ttc! Fx'ed for you and definitely keep us posted!!
> 
> AFM - nothing new really to report...still in this extended tww. No crazy symptom spotting going on...just kinda in limbo mode right now. I'm 9dpIUI but still have another 9 days to go before I can test cuz if this darn hcg booster shot :saywhat::brat:!! I did have a bit of a temp drop a couple of days ago, didn't take it yesterday due to some really badly interrupted sleep, took it this morning and it had gone back up...so we shall see...
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day :flower::hugs:

Hi thanks for the advice but I don't know why I feel down? It's so weird I was so moody with hubby the last few days he even noticed and told me your being mean!! What's wrong with you. And I just sat quiet didn't say anything and I told him sorry and we were fine. I'm just letting myself be and whatever comes comes!! Ladies I wish you all the best and lots of sticky :dust:


----------



## Hatethewait85

gingmg said:


> Hatethewait- I took clomid and the trigger. Follies looked ok I think? 18 and 21 I don't know what normal is, but they were happy.
> 
> River-good luck!
> 
> Every time I turn around someone else is pregnant. Im happy for them, but I have to admit it stings.

18 and 21 definitely are great numbers! Hope this one sticks!


----------



## Hatethewait85

vkj73 said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vkj73 said:
> 
> 
> Hatethewait,
> Last time I tested at 12piui and it was negative.
> So that showed me that the trigger shot was cleared out.
> Ill probably test somewhere bw 12-14 dpiui.
> At this point, after so many, I can usually tell 1 week in if its a go or not.
> 
> Good luck to all!
> 
> 1 week in is so early!! How can you tell?!Click to expand...
> 
> After trying for over a year and especially with each iui it's almost like I can tell bc I don't feel anything. I feel twinges and slight cramps, but now I know after so many that that's normal. I think I know bc I don't feel any nausea or major fatigue. With my first, I got something almost like a runner's cramp.
> 
> Only time will tell...Click to expand...

I know what you mean, but so many ladies on here say they had no symptoms when they got their bfp. So who knows?! You are right though only time will tell... Good luck!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

curni2112 said:


> Morning ladies!! TGIF!! Not that I have anything fun planned or anything, but it's still a relief to know it's friday lol.
> 
> Samoorah - if there is any safe place to vent it's here! Hoping you see some glimmer's of hope as the days progress though :hugs:!
> 
> Hatethewait - so sorry the witch found you...a new cycle always brings me new hope though, hoping you're feeling the same :hugs:. I'm not sure how to answer the CD 1 question, but I've often wondered that myself...I've stressed a couple times with that same dilemna. And I know now it's even more pressing now given we need to start meds at a certain time! What did you end up going with as your CD1? What was your protocol this past cycle, I can't remember? The one you stated for this cycle is pretty similar to what mine was...letrozole 7.5mg 3-7, then follistim 75iu day 8 and 9. What dosages of each are you taking? If this cycle isn't successful for us, I think he's going to increase my follistim, not sure to what and how many days though. Here's to hoping this is your BFP!!
> 
> vkj73 - any updates?? Fx'ed for you!!
> 
> gingmg - I think your timing sounds good too...but I understand what you're saying as I too stress about timing as well. The things for us to stress about is so plentiful :dohh:! Those follie sizes sound great :happydance:. I'm with you on the IVF front...we have three or so more rounds of IUI we can muster the financing for. IVF is definately not in the budget right now, so the thought of us getting to that point is quite an unsettling one...fx'ed we don't have to cross that bridge!!
> 
> River - you made me laugh...hopefully you hid it well!! I had my meds delivered to my dad's house for that exact reason...didn't want to have to store them in the work fridge lol. Good luck on this cycle...keep us posted on how you progress!!
> 
> IsaacRalph - Welcome!!! Hopefully this natural cycle works for you guys and you can bypass all this IUI nonsense :thumbup:! If not though, I know for me and my hubby moving onto something more monitored and aggressive helped ramp up our feelings of hope and enthusiasm towards this crazy thing called ttc! Fx'ed for you and definitely keep us posted!!
> 
> AFM - nothing new really to report...still in this extended tww. No crazy symptom spotting going on...just kinda in limbo mode right now. I'm 9dpIUI but still have another 9 days to go before I can test cuz if this darn hcg booster shot :saywhat::brat:!! I did have a bit of a temp drop a couple of days ago, didn't take it yesterday due to some really badly interrupted sleep, took it this morning and it had gone back up...so we shall see...
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day :flower::hugs:

Well I ended up asking the Doc what to count as day 1 and they weren't very helpful! I ended up going to bed at about 11 and af was still pretty light. I woke up at about 330 am with very heavy/normal day 1 flow so I went with yesterday as day 1. So hopefully that was right! I figured a couple of hours shouldn't make a huge difference right?? Who would've thought this could all hinge on whether I picked the right day one! Glad to know I'm not the only one to struggle with that! My letrozole this cycle is 12.5mg, I think my follistim dose is 125... Have it written down somewhere. Can't believe I have to take off work Tuesday so I can sign for it! Good thing I have a somewhat flexible job! I hope this gets me my bfp too! I really want to avoid ivf if possible!

I don't know much about temping... Didn't find it helpful or fun when I tried...think it's bc I'm a terrible sleeper! But can't temps dip for implantation? Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## gingmg

Did anyone else get super irritable with their meds? I'm 4DPO so I thought it should be over now. But for no reason I just want to yell and cry over EVERYTHING. Is this normal? My OH is ready to send me away. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## summer2011

Hi :wave:
Can I join this thread? Would like to hear others experience with iui and hopefully some success stories. Had iui #2 5 days ago. First one ended at 5.5/6 weeks (suspected ectopic). Hoping this one brings some success.


----------



## LoveMyTripawd

summer2011 said:


> Hi :wave:
> Can I join this thread? Would like to hear others experience with iui and hopefully some success stories. Had iui #2 5 days ago. First one ended at 5.5/6 weeks (suspected ectopic). Hoping this one brings some success.

Welcome! Many of us are also in the tww right now, and there's always room for more!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hi again girls just wanted to say can't wait to update you with news when I have my iui I'm estimated to start mid Oct! Summer good luck for your 2ww, 2ww are torture at the best of times and I can imagine even worse when its assisted? Am I right ladies? X


----------



## Hatethewait85

gingmg said:


> Did anyone else get super irritable with their meds? I'm 4DPO so I thought it should be over now. But for no reason I just want to yell and cry over EVERYTHING. Is this normal? My OH is ready to send me away. Anyone else experience this?

What meds are you taking? Last cycle was my first time taking the ovidrel shot and I was VERY irritable, unfortunately. My poor hubby did very well at keeping his cool while I was going off the deep end :dohh:


----------



## Hatethewait85

summer2011 said:


> Hi :wave:
> Can I join this thread? Would like to hear others experience with iui and hopefully some success stories. Had iui #2 5 days ago. First one ended at 5.5/6 weeks (suspected ectopic). Hoping this one brings some success.

Hi Summer! Sorry to hear about your loss. I hope you get your sticky bean this time around, too! How have you been feeling since your IUI this time? 

Sending lots of :dust: your way!


----------



## summer2011

Hatethewait85 said:


> summer2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hi :wave:
> Can I join this thread? Would like to hear others experience with iui and hopefully some success stories. Had iui #2 5 days ago. First one ended at 5.5/6 weeks (suspected ectopic). Hoping this one brings some success.
> 
> Hi Summer! Sorry to hear about your loss. I hope you get your sticky bean this time around, too! How have you been feeling since your IUI this time?
> 
> Sending lots of :dust: your way!Click to expand...

Thank you :) 
I'm feeling good so far. Fairly calm and trying not to obsess too much. lol. We've been trying for 2 years on our own, 1 iui with clomid/ovidril in April/March (ended at 5.5/6 wks), and now iui 2 with femara, ovidril and crinone. I have alot of luteal phase spotting so think I may have a progesterone problem (hense the crinone). I think I'm feeling less symptoms this time. A little crampy now and then. So far I've taken well to this series of meds. I had one nice follie at cd 14 (20mm) and 8.5mm lining which was better than my clomid cycle (17 mm follie & 6.5 mm lining). I'm on 5 dpo now, so 9 more days to testing.

Good luck all. Hoping to see some iui bfp's soon :thumbup:


----------



## curni2112

Hatethewait85 said:


> curni2112 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies!! TGIF!! Not that I have anything fun planned or anything, but it's still a relief to know it's friday lol.
> 
> Samoorah - if there is any safe place to vent it's here! Hoping you see some glimmer's of hope as the days progress though :hugs:!
> 
> Hatethewait - so sorry the witch found you...a new cycle always brings me new hope though, hoping you're feeling the same :hugs:. I'm not sure how to answer the CD 1 question, but I've often wondered that myself...I've stressed a couple times with that same dilemna. And I know now it's even more pressing now given we need to start meds at a certain time! What did you end up going with as your CD1? What was your protocol this past cycle, I can't remember? The one you stated for this cycle is pretty similar to what mine was...letrozole 7.5mg 3-7, then follistim 75iu day 8 and 9. What dosages of each are you taking? If this cycle isn't successful for us, I think he's going to increase my follistim, not sure to what and how many days though. Here's to hoping this is your BFP!!
> 
> vkj73 - any updates?? Fx'ed for you!!
> 
> gingmg - I think your timing sounds good too...but I understand what you're saying as I too stress about timing as well. The things for us to stress about is so plentiful :dohh:! Those follie sizes sound great :happydance:. I'm with you on the IVF front...we have three or so more rounds of IUI we can muster the financing for. IVF is definately not in the budget right now, so the thought of us getting to that point is quite an unsettling one...fx'ed we don't have to cross that bridge!!
> 
> River - you made me laugh...hopefully you hid it well!! I had my meds delivered to my dad's house for that exact reason...didn't want to have to store them in the work fridge lol. Good luck on this cycle...keep us posted on how you progress!!
> 
> IsaacRalph - Welcome!!! Hopefully this natural cycle works for you guys and you can bypass all this IUI nonsense :thumbup:! If not though, I know for me and my hubby moving onto something more monitored and aggressive helped ramp up our feelings of hope and enthusiasm towards this crazy thing called ttc! Fx'ed for you and definitely keep us posted!!
> 
> AFM - nothing new really to report...still in this extended tww. No crazy symptom spotting going on...just kinda in limbo mode right now. I'm 9dpIUI but still have another 9 days to go before I can test cuz if this darn hcg booster shot :saywhat::brat:!! I did have a bit of a temp drop a couple of days ago, didn't take it yesterday due to some really badly interrupted sleep, took it this morning and it had gone back up...so we shall see...
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day :flower::hugs:
> 
> Well I ended up asking the Doc what to count as day 1 and they weren't very helpful! I ended up going to bed at about 11 and af was still pretty light. I woke up at about 330 am with very heavy/normal day 1 flow so I went with yesterday as day 1. So hopefully that was right! I figured a couple of hours shouldn't make a huge difference right?? Who would've thought this could all hinge on whether I picked the right day one! Glad to know I'm not the only one to struggle with that! My letrozole this cycle is 12.5mg, I think my follistim dose is 125... Have it written down somewhere. Can't believe I have to take off work Tuesday so I can sign for it! Good thing I have a somewhat flexible job! I hope this gets me my bfp too! I really want to avoid ivf if possible!
> 
> I don't know much about temping... Didn't find it helpful or fun when I tried...think it's bc I'm a terrible sleeper! But can't temps dip for implantation? Fingers crossed!!!Click to expand...

Hey there! I think you did the right thing with calling the next day, day 1. I would have done the same thing. Oh wow, I'm not sure I've ever heard a dosage of more than 7.5 on the letrozole...that regimen hopefully brings on some decent follies! Can't wait to hear how it works! That whole signature thing was a pain in the you know what. I'm not sure who you're using, but one of mine (can't remember if it was Mandell's or Freedom) after I asked said they could send me a signature waiver via email, but that ultimately it was at the discretion of the driver as to whether or not they used it. Ended up they didn't require my dad's signature. It's worth a shot to see if something like that exists...or just stick with a forced mental health day :thumbup:. I hate temping, but I'm so addicted to it now, it sucks :growlmad:. I have missed a couple of temps the last few days. I missed the one after the dip, but the next day it was up...so maybe it was an implantation dip??!! Who knows, as it's been reiterated here...only time will tell :shrug:. I have been feelin a little blech today...but I'm trying to ignore it and not read anything into it lol. A WHOLE WEEK TO GO BEFORE I CAN TEST...ugh.


----------



## curni2112

gingmg said:


> Did anyone else get super irritable with their meds? I'm 4DPO so I thought it should be over now. But for no reason I just want to yell and cry over EVERYTHING. Is this normal? My OH is ready to send me away. Anyone else experience this?

Me, me, me!!! It's been ridiculous...lol. Luckily my husband hasn't taken it too personally and after it passes we can laugh at it lol.


----------



## curni2112

summer2011 said:


> Hi :wave:
> Can I join this thread? Would like to hear others experience with iui and hopefully some success stories. Had iui #2 5 days ago. First one ended at 5.5/6 weeks (suspected ectopic). Hoping this one brings some success.

Welcome!! The more the merrier :hugs:. So sorry for you loss, I had one around 6 weeks back in February, actually on my birthday...it's still hard to deal with sometimes so I understand what you're going through. Here's to hoping IUI#2 is it for you!! It sounds like the med changes were a huge success for you :happydance:! Sending you lots of sticky bean vibes!!


----------



## samoorah1983

Hi ladies sorry haven't been around this week as much, but I'm been taking quick peeks at you guys, looks like everyone is doing well. As far for me I had a weird thing happen to me. At 6 DPO which was Friday night.. Me and hubby wanted to go to the market to get some BBQ stuff for dinner at in laws, on the way I had a horrible feeling of nausea and I told my husband to turn around and go home I felt horrible and then vomited TWICE!! I cried because I hate vomiting it just happened out of nowhere that never happened t me before!! Then had a pounding headache and just went straight to bed. I was so tired... Now I'm 9 DPO been having sore boobs since last night and today.. So not major symptomatic I'm kind of chilling now and see what happens.


----------



## curni2112

Those symptoms sound very promising!!!! I can't remember...did you have a trigger shot? If so, the only thing I would wonder would be if they were associated with the trigger shot. But all appendages crossed that all of those are very positive signs :happydance:!! When are you testing??!!


----------



## samoorah1983

curni2112 said:


> Those symptoms sound very promising!!!! I can't remember...did you have a trigger shot? If so, the only thing I would wonder would be if they were associated with the trigger shot. But all appendages crossed that all of those are very positive signs :happydance:!! When are you testing??!!

You give me hope!! This cycle we did it naturally but if AF showes her face we go in for IUI.. I'm not doing trigger shot or anything all natural.. I'm holding off testing so I'm gonna wait to test on Tuesday next Tuesday that's when AF normally showes her face.. :growlmad:

I'm hoping it works that would be wonderful!!! It would be the best pre birthday gift. God willing..


----------



## samoorah1983

I remembered I had a hot wave of hot flashes I felt my face was on fire ... That was when I had the nausea and threw up..sorry!! (TMI)


----------



## curni2112

Oh yeah, you are on a natural cycle!! I'm getting there, but it's hard for me to keep everyone straight lol!! You're waiting as long as I am...unless the witch finds me beforehand I'm testing next Monday...it feels like FOREVER away!! I have the hcg booster keeping me from testing, you've got some great willpower to wait that long. You must have a pretty long luteal phase! Many of us I think are on the last stretch of this tww...baby dust all around!!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## samoorah1983

curni2112 said:


> Oh yeah, you are on a natural cycle!! I'm getting there, but it's hard for me to keep everyone straight lol!! You're waiting as long as I am...unless the witch finds me beforehand I'm testing next Monday...it feels like FOREVER away!! I have the hcg booster keeping me from testing, you've got some great willpower to wait that long. You must have a pretty long luteal phase! Many of us I think are on the last stretch of this tww...baby dust all around!!
> :dust::dust::dust:


Ya I have tested over and over with BFN!! I feel like its a waste to start testing so early and get disappointed I'd rather wait and see, I don't know if my lutel phase is long but I felt like I ovulated earlier than usually. 

Well here's what I have on my calendar:

CD 10- Did the saline ultrasound Specialist said there's follicles on my right ovaries, will ovulate from 2 to 3 days.

CD 11- nothing.

CD 12- Baby Danced, twinges and pulling on right ovary. (Possible ovulation?)

CD 13- Baby Danced, twinges on right ovary, right side lower backache. (Possible ovulation?)

CD 14- Baby Danced 

CD 15- lower backache

CD 16 to 18 nothing

CD 19 bad headaches and nausea and vomiting

CD 20-21 Nothing

CD 22 -sore boobs

Pretty much my cycles are excellent on time they're 28 days or 29 days exactly.

What'd ya guys think?


----------



## gingmg

I hope its all good news for you samoorah! I've got nothing here. Anyone else?


----------



## samoorah1983

I take it back!! I have a frer at home I'm going to test!!!!!!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

samoorah1983 said:


> Hi ladies sorry haven't been around this week as much, but I'm been taking quick peeks at you guys, looks like everyone is doing well. As far for me I had a weird thing happen to me. At 6 DPO which was Friday night.. Me and hubby wanted to go to the market to get some BBQ stuff for dinner at in laws, on the way I had a horrible feeling of nausea and I told my husband to turn around and go home I felt horrible and then vomited TWICE!! I cried because I hate vomiting it just happened out of nowhere that never happened t me before!! Then had a pounding headache and just went straight to bed. I was so tired... Now I'm 9 DPO been having sore boobs since last night and today.. So not major symptomatic I'm kind of chilling now and see what happens.

That does sound super promising!! I hope this is it for you! I can't believe you are waiting until next week to test. Good for you!!! Keep us updated!


----------



## Hatethewait85

summer2011 said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> summer2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hi :wave:
> Can I join this thread? Would like to hear others experience with iui and hopefully some success stories. Had iui #2 5 days ago. First one ended at 5.5/6 weeks (suspected ectopic). Hoping this one brings some success.
> 
> Hi Summer! Sorry to hear about your loss. I hope you get your sticky bean this time around, too! How have you been feeling since your IUI this time?
> 
> Sending lots of :dust: your way!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :)
> I'm feeling good so far. Fairly calm and trying not to obsess too much. lol. We've been trying for 2 years on our own, 1 iui with clomid/ovidril in April/March (ended at 5.5/6 wks), and now iui 2 with femara, ovidril and crinone. I have alot of luteal phase spotting so think I may have a progesterone problem (hense the crinone). I think I'm feeling less symptoms this time. A little crampy now and then. So far I've taken well to this series of meds. I had one nice follie at cd 14 (20mm) and 8.5mm lining which was better than my clomid cycle (17 mm follie & 6.5 mm lining). I'm on 5 dpo now, so 9 more days to testing.
> 
> Good luck all. Hoping to see some iui bfp's soon :thumbup:Click to expand...

It's hard not to stress when this baby-making takes far longer than ever anticipated! Hubby and I have been ttc for 2 years, too. We are definitely feeling your pain! It sounds like the meds worked well for you this cycle so keeping my fx for you!


----------



## Hatethewait85

curni2112 said:


> Hey there! I think you did the right thing with calling the next day, day 1. I would have done the same thing. Oh wow, I'm not sure I've ever heard a dosage of more than 7.5 on the letrozole...that regimen hopefully brings on some decent follies! Can't wait to hear how it works! That whole signature thing was a pain in the you know what. I'm not sure who you're using, but one of mine (can't remember if it was Mandell's or Freedom) after I asked said they could send me a signature waiver via email, but that ultimately it was at the discretion of the driver as to whether or not they used it. Ended up they didn't require my dad's signature. It's worth a shot to see if something like that exists...or just stick with a forced mental health day :thumbup:. I hate temping, but I'm so addicted to it now, it sucks :growlmad:. I have missed a couple of temps the last few days. I missed the one after the dip, but the next day it was up...so maybe it was an implantation dip??!! Who knows, as it's been reiterated here...only time will tell :shrug:. I have been feelin a little blech today...but I'm trying to ignore it and not read anything into it lol. A WHOLE WEEK TO GO BEFORE I CAN TEST...ugh.

I definitely was stressing about day 1 because last cycle AF was pretty light so I wasn't sure things were going to get heavier! But I'm much less worried about it now! :thumbup:

I was pretty nervous to increase to 12.5mg because I hadn't seen anyone else use a dose that high... but then I did come across someone on here who was on that dose, got her BFP on it too. Turns out she has the same doc as I do!!! I don't think many (any?) other docs go that high? I will definitely keep you posted. 

As for the signatures, I asked the pharmacy when I last talked if I absolutely had to sign for it and they said yes. I think we will move on to IVF after this if needed, but I'm sure I'll have to sign for those meds too. I like forced mental health days, so I guess no complaining here! :haha:

I hope your temp dip was implantation! Hopefully your temp stays nice and high to help you stay motivated during your extra week of waiting!


----------



## gingmg

Has anyone tested out the trigger before? When is the trigger gone? Part of me wants to test now just to finally see 2 lines, even though its not real.


----------



## ttcmoon

Hello Ladies,may I join you?
I did my 2nd round of IUI on 7th Sept.Today is 10piui.I had one in last sept, which ended in BFN.In between I had one pregnancy naturally which ended in blighted ovum in dec 2012.I am trying since then with no luck.
I had one missed miscarriage in 2008 as well and no pregnancies in between.Kind of very long ttc.
In this cycle I had 4 follicles - 2 of 19mm,one 18mm and one 16mm.Hubby has got sperm morphology issues.For this IUI his post wash count was 40million with 10% morphology.Not sure what to expect now.I am taking vaginal progesterone and got to see spot of blood on the applicator on 4th and 10th DPO.Looks like my cervix got irritated by the daily prodding.Would it hamper my chances of getting BFP by anyway?I am going to test on 23rd (16DPO).6 more killing days :( 
Congrats to all who got BFP this cycle and best of luck to all ladies in 2WW.


----------



## FindingKismet

gingmg said:


> Has anyone tested out the trigger before? When is the trigger gone? Part of me wants to test now just to finally see 2 lines, even though its not real.

I did it for my first IUI last cycle, just for "fun". It was only interesting because I was comparing dollar cheapies, FRER, and OPK. Of course FRER are the best.

Seeing the hcg fade out was anticlimactic. For me it was gone after about a week according to FRER. This time I won't test until 12dpiui.


----------



## curni2112

Morning ladies!! Popping on here before I start a very hectic day at work...work so gets in the way of life sometimes lol!

Samoorah - your cycle looks great :thumbup:! I totally feel ya on the wasting time and money on testing early...but you're getting to that point where it might not be that early for a :bfp:! Keep us posted on when you use that FRER, I'm thinkin about ya!!

Hatethewait - when do you start your Follistim? When do you get your first scan?? Can't wait to hear how it's progressing this time with your doc being much more aggressive this go round!

gingmg - I tested out my trigger this time around a bit. I knew I was going to be taking a booster last monday, so to get an idea of how long it takes I decided to test a few days to see what my trigger did so I'd have a bit of an idea on what to expect timing wise for my booster. I tested my trigger at 4dptrigger through 7dptrigger. There was a clear lightening in regards to the line. But at 7dptrigger there was still a very faint line there, I had my booster that day and I haven't tested that one out...I decided I didn't want to see any false positives after that one so I'm waiting until Monday to test...feels like it will never get here :wacko:. How far along are you now??

ttcmoon - welcome :flower:! So sorry for your losses, I know how painful those are :hugs:. Here's to this cycle, with those fantabulous sounding follies, being the magical one! We are testing buddies!! I test the same day...fx'ed this is our cycle!!

FindingKismet - thanks for your research efforts :thumbup:!! Lol...in doing mine this last time I realized how horrible the IC's can be compared to FRER. I had used an IC first on that Friday and the line was lighter than it was on the FRER the next day. So no more IC's for me!

AFM - still sitting around listening to the crickets chirp. Tomorrow will be 14 DPIUI, but have 6 more days to go before I can :test::dohh:. Hatethewait - not sure if it was an implantation dip or not, to see my chart since then it definately has that pattern as it has been up since then. My temp is now higher than it's ever been during this phase in my cycle, but because of the two hcg shots I'm trying super hard to keep myself level headed about it and not read anything into it :winkwink:. Last night I was like a bull in a china shop I was so irritable :devil:. My poor family. I want to quit temping as at this point I just don't want to see the plummet and know what that means...but I can't refrain from picking up that darn thermometer!! If this cycle ends up being a BFN, I'll at least have the data to show me how the meds impact my cycle...at least that's what I keep telling myself to feed my addiction :haha:.

Lots of :dust: for all of us ladies!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

ttcmoon said:


> Hello Ladies,may I join you?
> I did my 2nd round of IUI on 7th Sept.Today is 10piui.I had one in last sept, which ended in BFN.In between I had one pregnancy naturally which ended in blighted ovum in dec 2012.I am trying since then with no luck.
> I had one missed miscarriage in 2008 as well and no pregnancies in between.Kind of very long ttc.
> In this cycle I had 4 follicles - 2 of 19mm,one 18mm and one 16mm.Hubby has got sperm morphology issues.For this IUI his post wash count was 40million with 10% morphology.Not sure what to expect now.I am taking vaginal progesterone and got to see spot of blood on the applicator on 4th and 10th DPO.Looks like my cervix got irritated by the daily prodding.Would it hamper my chances of getting BFP by anyway?I am going to test on 23rd (16DPO).6 more killing days :(
> Congrats to all who got BFP this cycle and best of luck to all ladies in 2WW.

Hi ttcmoon! Sounds like you have had a very long journey ttc. I'm so sorry to hear about your losses. It sounds like you had great follies before your IUI last week. I doubt the progesterone suppositories would hamper your chances. Many women take them and get BFP's. Hopefully you get a sticky bean, too!


----------



## Hatethewait85

curni2112 said:


> Morning ladies!! Popping on here before I start a very hectic day at work...work so gets in the way of life sometimes lol!
> 
> Samoorah - your cycle looks great :thumbup:! I totally feel ya on the wasting time and money on testing early...but you're getting to that point where it might not be that early for a :bfp:! Keep us posted on when you use that FRER, I'm thinkin about ya!!
> 
> Hatethewait - when do you start your Follistim? When do you get your first scan?? Can't wait to hear how it's progressing this time with your doc being much more aggressive this go round!
> 
> gingmg - I tested out my trigger this time around a bit. I knew I was going to be taking a booster last monday, so to get an idea of how long it takes I decided to test a few days to see what my trigger did so I'd have a bit of an idea on what to expect timing wise for my booster. I tested my trigger at 4dptrigger through 7dptrigger. There was a clear lightening in regards to the line. But at 7dptrigger there was still a very faint line there, I had my booster that day and I haven't tested that one out...I decided I didn't want to see any false positives after that one so I'm waiting until Monday to test...feels like it will never get here :wacko:. How far along are you now??
> 
> ttcmoon - welcome :flower:! So sorry for your losses, I know how painful those are :hugs:. Here's to this cycle, with those fantabulous sounding follies, being the magical one! We are testing buddies!! I test the same day...fx'ed this is our cycle!!
> 
> FindingKismet - thanks for your research efforts :thumbup:!! Lol...in doing mine this last time I realized how horrible the IC's can be compared to FRER. I had used an IC first on that Friday and the line was lighter than it was on the FRER the next day. So no more IC's for me!
> 
> AFM - still sitting around listening to the crickets chirp. Tomorrow will be 14 DPIUI, but have 6 more days to go before I can :test::dohh:. Hatethewait - not sure if it was an implantation dip or not, to see my chart since then it definately has that pattern as it has been up since then. My temp is now higher than it's ever been during this phase in my cycle, but because of the two hcg shots I'm trying super hard to keep myself level headed about it and not read anything into it :winkwink:. Last night I was like a bull in a china shop I was so irritable :devil:. My poor family. I want to quit temping as at this point I just don't want to see the plummet and know what that means...but I can't refrain from picking up that darn thermometer!! If this cycle ends up being a BFN, I'll at least have the data to show me how the meds impact my cycle...at least that's what I keep telling myself to feed my addiction :haha:.
> 
> Lots of :dust: for all of us ladies!!

I'm excited too. Definitely noticing more cramping today. I start the follistim thursday. Sitting at home now anxiously awaiting the delivery from fed-ex. Apparently I'll be waiting awhile since it says estimated delivery time of 8pm tonight... I didn't even know fed-ex delivered that late! Guess I could've worked today after all :haha: My ultrasound is on Sunday so I'm keeping my fx for a few awesome follies!!

I still can't believe you have to wait so long! It's a good practice for patience I guess. Have you got any good tips for the rest of us in staying calm?? High temps sound great! Are you taking progesterone, too? I can't remember. Hopefully the irritability is from your sticky bean and not the trigger shots! keep us updated.


----------



## summer2011

Welcome ttcmoon :wave:
I'm on the prog sups too, haven't seen any spotting since starting them myself but I've read alot of ladies have had spotting while on them. Do Dr's think you have a luteal phase problem? I'm on them for luteal phase spotting. Since taking the prog my bbt chart has fluctuated a lot less so hope that means it's working. Temps keep increasing each day so far :)


----------



## curni2112

Hatethewait85 said:


> curni2112 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies!! Popping on here before I start a very hectic day at work...work so gets in the way of life sometimes lol!
> 
> Samoorah - your cycle looks great :thumbup:! I totally feel ya on the wasting time and money on testing early...but you're getting to that point where it might not be that early for a :bfp:! Keep us posted on when you use that FRER, I'm thinkin about ya!!
> 
> Hatethewait - when do you start your Follistim? When do you get your first scan?? Can't wait to hear how it's progressing this time with your doc being much more aggressive this go round!
> 
> gingmg - I tested out my trigger this time around a bit. I knew I was going to be taking a booster last monday, so to get an idea of how long it takes I decided to test a few days to see what my trigger did so I'd have a bit of an idea on what to expect timing wise for my booster. I tested my trigger at 4dptrigger through 7dptrigger. There was a clear lightening in regards to the line. But at 7dptrigger there was still a very faint line there, I had my booster that day and I haven't tested that one out...I decided I didn't want to see any false positives after that one so I'm waiting until Monday to test...feels like it will never get here :wacko:. How far along are you now??
> 
> ttcmoon - welcome :flower:! So sorry for your losses, I know how painful those are :hugs:. Here's to this cycle, with those fantabulous sounding follies, being the magical one! We are testing buddies!! I test the same day...fx'ed this is our cycle!!
> 
> FindingKismet - thanks for your research efforts :thumbup:!! Lol...in doing mine this last time I realized how horrible the IC's can be compared to FRER. I had used an IC first on that Friday and the line was lighter than it was on the FRER the next day. So no more IC's for me!
> 
> AFM - still sitting around listening to the crickets chirp. Tomorrow will be 14 DPIUI, but have 6 more days to go before I can :test::dohh:. Hatethewait - not sure if it was an implantation dip or not, to see my chart since then it definately has that pattern as it has been up since then. My temp is now higher than it's ever been during this phase in my cycle, but because of the two hcg shots I'm trying super hard to keep myself level headed about it and not read anything into it :winkwink:. Last night I was like a bull in a china shop I was so irritable :devil:. My poor family. I want to quit temping as at this point I just don't want to see the plummet and know what that means...but I can't refrain from picking up that darn thermometer!! If this cycle ends up being a BFN, I'll at least have the data to show me how the meds impact my cycle...at least that's what I keep telling myself to feed my addiction :haha:.
> 
> Lots of :dust: for all of us ladies!!
> 
> I'm excited too. Definitely noticing more cramping today. I start the follistim thursday. Sitting at home now anxiously awaiting the delivery from fed-ex. Apparently I'll be waiting awhile since it says estimated delivery time of 8pm tonight... I didn't even know fed-ex delivered that late! Guess I could've worked today after all :haha: My ultrasound is on Sunday so I'm keeping my fx for a few awesome follies!!
> 
> I still can't believe you have to wait so long! It's a good practice for patience I guess. Have you got any good tips for the rest of us in staying calm?? High temps sound great! Are you taking progesterone, too? I can't remember. Hopefully the irritability is from your sticky bean and not the trigger shots! keep us updated.Click to expand...

Can't wait to hear about your ultrasound on Sunday!! Cramping already, with the follistim yet to be in play are hopefully very good signs of major follie news come Sunday!! 

No, he didn't put me on any progresterone supplements...just the hcg booster. He didn't even do a day 7 progesterone check, which I'm taking a stand about for any future cycles and having one next go round. Not sure how I've stayed calm, and not sure I've really stayed all that calm lol. I think for me knowing that any signs could be attibutable to the shot helped in keeping perspective and at times just ignoring some things. Which turned out to be good, cuz my temp took a below coverline nose dive this am...:cry:. So I'm looking for the witch to show her ugly face today or tomorrow. I'm glad I kept temping, because I'm now armed with the information to get me prepared for this cycle being a bust, and it won't be a surprise. So taking deep mental cleansing breaths and on to the next round :thumbup:. 

Of course now I'm worried about when i'm going to start. I have an all day conference in another part of town tomorrow and Friday, then leaving for Washington DC after work on Friday for the weekend. Hoping I start in time for them to squeeze me in on Friday after my conference and before my sons and I have to be on the train. This part, arranging all of these appointments into a busy schedule, is for the birds!! But as sad as it is for the first one to be a seeming bust, I'm excited about our next round!


----------



## samoorah1983

Hi everyone wanted to say Hi, no news for me yet but I did break down on Monday and POAS!! :/ :bfn: got pissed, but with the crazy symptoms I was having I thought I was pregnant for real Lool!! It's all good I'm just going to patiently wait for AF or BFP? Either way I'm still getting a surprise hahah.. There's also bad news for my close friend who I've known for 2 years.. She got pregnant eight months ago with IUI and clomid, she got pregnant with Twins, identical ... Today I got the tragic news that she lost one of her twins due to umbilical cord twisted around itself, the baby passed inside while they he to save the other one and he's in the hospital and they're keeping on eye at him.. I'm praying for her..


----------



## IsaacRalph

Oh dear that's awful news samoorah! Hope your ok big hugs to you and your friend and thankgod tge other baby is ok xx fx'd for your bfp! Waiting for my af too, great x


----------



## gingmg

curni- I hope you are wrong about this cycle, keep us posted. I agree, trying to fit in all the testing is maddening!

Samoorah- sorry about your friend, that's awful.

AFM- I'm 8DPO and have been spotting on/off yesterday and today. I almost didn't even want to write it because I don't want to jinx myself, is that even possible?!? I'm trying to remain calm and not get too excited. I spotted one other time like this, but it didn't amount to anything. I tested today and it was negative, (on a dollar store test) so any future testing, as long I stick with these tests, should be accurate as far as not detecting the trigger anymore. Met with the RE today. We are going to do 2 more IUIs with injectables (have been on clomid) then moving on to IVF, of coarse I hope that this is my month, but am ready to do what I have to do to get where I want to get.


----------



## Azulita

Hello,
mind if I join? I will be doing my very first IUI the next cycle... waiting for my period right now. We're extremely nervous but really hopeful. My husband only has a mild morphology issue and there seems to be nothing wrong with me. The only concern was that last month (the cycle they monitored) I released an immature egg so I will be doing injections to stop that just in case.

Has anyone had success the first try?


----------



## River54

Welcome! 
I am currently doing my very first IUI.
I go in tomorrow for an u/s to see how things are progressing.
FX!


----------



## jaan613

Hi Everyone!

As requested.....here were my 2 week symptions:
Some details: my IUI was done on CD 16. my trigger was done on CD15.

CD17=1dpiui :)

My doctor advised me to do a home pregnancy test on 15dpiui, which was CD31.

The first few days, I would feel mild cramping, some twitching in my lower tummy area. A lot of people told me these were ovulation cramps or something, but I guess I have never felt them because I have PCOS - Never really know if I am releasing an egg or not.

My biggest symptom were sore breasts, and they were sorer than when I have my AF.

I didnt feel dizzy, nauseous, or anything of the sort. 

On 11 & 12dpiui, I would feel really random sharp pain, but they would literally last for like 3 seconds. I didn't think anything of it, maybe implantation? I just didnt want to jinx it 

I started testing 12dpiui, 13dpiui, both were negative. I was disheartened because so many ladies on here get bfp so early and I was making myself go crazy reading everyone and their bfp posts. I did see faint lines but that was after the time limit of the hpt, so I took them as evap lines.

However, on 13dipui I felt something different, something I've never felt in my life. Nausea of a different sort, kind. It was weird, I was not throwing up, but I felt the urge to. I knew then deep inside me something was happening.
I know it sounds crazy, but I just prayed, I really prayed. I prayed that something would work, something would click, and sure enough, it did! (I also prayed that if this wasn't my month, I would find the strength to carry on knowing the disappointment would bring me down. My insurance doesnt cover infertility and my doctor is costing me an arm and a leg) I woke up 14dpiui - took 5 diff HPT and to my HUGE BIG SURPRISE, I saw the faint lines. SUPER SUPER faint, like almost not there, but they had shown up in the time limit. 

I took another test morning of 15dpiui same thing, super faint lines, but they showed up. My doctor asked me to come into the clinic the next day and we did an HCG test and it showed up as 155.

She confirmed I was pregnant because of the blood test, but still no viability because too early to ultrasound. 

I continued to feel cramping, randomly during the day, sometimes, they lasted longer, 2 to 3 minutes and sometimes just a few seconds. 

I went back and did an ultrasound on 5w3d and saw the gestational sac, but no baby heart beat yet. My doctor put me on crinone (BLAH) progesterone suppositories but Ill do whatever it takes to keep this little babyboo!!

I go back tomorrow and hopefully I get to see a heartbeat. Wish me luck ladies!!!

I do not take for granted how lucky I am that my first IUI gave me a bfp. I am so careful and eat healthy and try not to overtire myself. 

I really wish you all get your BFP soon, and please, dont give up hope, I have been trying for almost a year and I know how depressing it is when that EVIL AF shows up.

Sending you all my deepest & best wishes, for your magical moment soon!


----------



## jaan613

Azulita said:


> Hello,
> mind if I join? I will be doing my very first IUI the next cycle... waiting for my period right now. We're extremely nervous but really hopeful. My husband only has a mild morphology issue and there seems to be nothing wrong with me. The only concern was that last month (the cycle they monitored) I released an immature egg so I will be doing injections to stop that just in case.
> 
> Has anyone had success the first try?

Hello,
Yes, me! I was blessed on my first try. Mind you, I was on injections, and did the trigger shot. Husband only had a post wash of 1.8 million. 
I am sure if its well monitored and your doctor schedules all your shots and ultrasound accurately, and leave the rest up to God, or whoever/whatever you believe in, you may get your bfp hopefully in one or a few cycles :)


----------



## jaan613

River54 said:


> Welcome!
> I am currently doing my very first IUI.
> I go in tomorrow for an u/s to see how things are progressing.
> FX!

Good luck!


----------



## jaan613

samoorah1983 said:


> Hi everyone wanted to say Hi, no news for me yet but I did break down on Monday and POAS!! :/ :bfn: got pissed, but with the crazy symptoms I was having I thought I was pregnant for real Lool!! It's all good I'm just going to patiently wait for AF or BFP? Either way I'm still getting a surprise hahah.. There's also bad news for my close friend who I've known for 2 years.. She got pregnant eight months ago with IUI and clomid, she got pregnant with Twins, identical ... Today I got the tragic news that she lost one of her twins due to umbilical cord twisted around itself, the baby passed inside while they he to save the other one and he's in the hospital and they're keeping on eye at him.. I'm praying for her..

remember, you're not out till AF shows up! Best of luck to you, and I'm hoping you get your bfp. I didnt test positive till much later then most of the online users. 

Sorry to hear about your friend, poor thing!!!:cry:


----------



## summer2011

Azulita said:


> Hello,
> mind if I join? I will be doing my very first IUI the next cycle... waiting for my period right now. We're extremely nervous but really hopeful. My husband only has a mild morphology issue and there seems to be nothing wrong with me. The only concern was that last month (the cycle they monitored) I released an immature egg so I will be doing injections to stop that just in case.
> 
> Has anyone had success the first try?

Welcome. I also got a bfp after my first iui. Unfortunately it didn't progress past 6 weeks, suspected ectopic, but just goes to show it works first time for some ;)


----------



## summer2011

jaan613 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> As requested.....here were my 2 week symptions:
> Some details: my IUI was done on CD 16. my trigger was done on CD15.
> 
> CD17=1dpiui :)
> 
> My doctor advised me to do a home pregnancy test on 15dpiui, which was CD31.
> 
> The first few days, I would feel mild cramping, some twitching in my lower tummy area. A lot of people told me these were ovulation cramps or something, but I guess I have never felt them because I have PCOS - Never really know if I am releasing an egg or not.
> 
> My biggest symptom were sore breasts, and they were sorer than when I have my AF.
> 
> I didnt feel dizzy, nauseous, or anything of the sort.
> 
> On 11 & 12dpiui, I would feel really random sharp pain, but they would literally last for like 3 seconds. I didn't think anything of it, maybe implantation? I just didnt want to jinx it
> 
> I started testing 12dpiui, 13dpiui, both were negative. I was disheartened because so many ladies on here get bfp so early and I was making myself go crazy reading everyone and their bfp posts. I did see faint lines but that was after the time limit of the hpt, so I took them as evap lines.
> 
> However, on 13dipui I felt something different, something I've never felt in my life. Nausea of a different sort, kind. It was weird, I was not throwing up, but I felt the urge to. I knew then deep inside me something was happening.
> I know it sounds crazy, but I just prayed, I really prayed. I prayed that something would work, something would click, and sure enough, it did! (I also prayed that if this wasn't my month, I would find the strength to carry on knowing the disappointment would bring me down. My insurance doesnt cover infertility and my doctor is costing me an arm and a leg) I woke up 14dpiui - took 5 diff HPT and to my HUGE BIG SURPRISE, I saw the faint lines. SUPER SUPER faint, like almost not there, but they had shown up in the time limit.
> 
> I took another test morning of 15dpiui same thing, super faint lines, but they showed up. My doctor asked me to come into the clinic the next day and we did an HCG test and it showed up as 155.
> 
> She confirmed I was pregnant because of the blood test, but still no viability because too early to ultrasound.
> 
> I continued to feel cramping, randomly during the day, sometimes, they lasted longer, 2 to 3 minutes and sometimes just a few seconds.
> 
> I went back and did an ultrasound on 5w3d and saw the gestational sac, but no baby heart beat yet. My doctor put me on crinone (BLAH) progesterone suppositories but Ill do whatever it takes to keep this little babyboo!!
> 
> I go back tomorrow and hopefully I get to see a heartbeat. Wish me luck ladies!!!
> 
> I do not take for granted how lucky I am that my first IUI gave me a bfp. I am so careful and eat healthy and try not to overtire myself.
> 
> I really wish you all get your BFP soon, and please, dont give up hope, I have been trying for almost a year and I know how depressing it is when that EVIL AF shows up.
> 
> Sending you all my deepest & best wishes, for your magical moment soon!

Great news jan!! Hoping this is your sticky bean ;)


----------



## summer2011

Warning! Embarrassing TMI question...

So... Here goes :)
DH and I dtd this morning and I pretty much immediately went to the bathroom to pee (sorry told you this would be tmi). I showered and went to put in a dose of crinone and when I took out the applicator the dang stuff came back out with it. Guess things were to slippery in there for it to stick? :haha: Most of it went right in the toilet and a small amount still on the applicator :doh: I'm thinking maybe I should take another dose later today (either 4 hrs later or 12 hrs later). Problem is I'm not exactly sure how much came back out??? So not sure if its ok if I take another? Maybe I should just wait till tomorrow mornings dose? I don't know!! Any of you have this problem?? Lol. TIA for reading this far. Lol


----------



## jaan613

summer2011 said:


> Warning! Embarrassing TMI question...
> 
> So... Here goes :)
> DH and I dtd this morning and I pretty much immediately went to the bathroom to pee (sorry told you this would be tmi). I showered and went to put in a dose of crinone and when I took out the applicator the dang stuff came back out with it. Guess things were to slippery in there for it to stick? :haha: Most of it went right in the toilet and a small amount still on the applicator :doh: I'm thinking maybe I should take another dose later today (either 4 hrs later or 12 hrs later). Problem is I'm not exactly sure how much came back out??? So not sure if its ok if I take another? Maybe I should just wait till tomorrow mornings dose? I don't know!! Any of you have this problem?? Lol. TIA for reading this far. Lol

Are you sure it was the fresh dose crinone that came back out or the build up of crinone from any previous applications?  Call your doctor/clinic and check what you should do! Sorry I am of no help ;)


----------



## River54

Hey ladies,

I went in for my u/s to checkup and they said I basically have 2 good follies, and my lining looks good! (21mm left, 16mm right, 7mm lining) So I am to do bloods tomorrow to see where I am at then I guess opks? since I can't go for bloods on the weekends.
Excited, but nervous about timing!


----------



## summer2011

Thanks Jaan. I called my clinic and they weren't concerned at all. Just take my next dose at the regular time. 

Hi river, I'm surprised they didn't trigger you today with those follies. Or are you not doing a trigger? I'd go with the opks over the weekend in that case.


----------



## River54

The handout they gave us said they may trigger or not. So I guess they aren't.


----------



## ttcmoon

Thanks to all lovely ladies for the warm welcome!
Curni - It is really great to know that we are going to test on same day!FX'd for both of us.
Summer2011 - My doctor never tested me for leutal phase prog problems, as I never spotted in midcycle.But looks like my doctor has prescribed me this one as a precaution.
Hatethewait - Yes indeed a very long and frustrating ttc.This PCOS is killing :( I have elevated homocystiene levels as well.never diagnosed for MTHFR though.Had karyotypings for both myself and my husband and it came out clear.Just hoping this cycle does the trick.
Samoorah - Oh dear!how are you now?did you test again.There is still hope until the witch shows her red face.
Jaan - Congrats!How are you doing now?Hope everything is fine at your end.
River - your folli and linin both look great.I just hope your success in this cycle :) 
Azulita - Welcome!I am yet to get a success with IUI but there are plenty of them who got it on very first cycle.3-4 cycles of IUI's would definitely give a better result though.FX'ed for you dear :) 
FindingKismet,gingmg - How are you all doing today?

AFM - Had a busy day at office.Work and singing practice for our upcoming annual day event.Its 12 DPO for me but no symptoms, I am just afraid that this cycle is going to fail :( I am tired on my LTTC.Everyone around me are getting it too easily it seems...
With both my pregnancies I had sore breasts after 10DPO, but nothing this time.Still keeping FX'd.It is 3am here and I can't sleep :D


----------



## samoorah1983

Hi everyone sorry I haven't been keeping up work is driving me nuts!! We're getting closer to the holidays and I have work piled on me.. Ughh!! I'm trying to make orders for the pumpkin spice and gingerbread latte, the distributor tells me they're not ready!! My customers on the other hand wanted to have like a pumkin or gingerbread latte and I don't want to do it with syrup, the powder bases are amazing with our espresso... Ahhh so much to do.. I have the load of work on the half side of my brain and the other half is TTC!! Lol there's no more room to think haha. Looks like everyone's doing all right I see some of us her AF showed :( sorry!! I haven't seen AF yet she's due Monday or Tuesday but for some reason I have a feeling she's going to show... Other than that I'm doing good.. The second I get AF I call my nurse coordinator so I start medication for IUI.. Wish me luck!!


----------



## ttcmoon

Dear Samoorah, our all wishes are always with you.
You never know though you feel like AF is coming,she may not come at all!And I just hope this is true for you!If AF is due on monday or tuesday it is quite early for you to test.I would recommend a test on monday.
Looks like you had a very busy day at work.What do you do?And where are you going for holiday?


----------



## samoorah1983

The results for my ovary reserve came in today at 4.30 my coordinator said they're excellent!! I'm so happy!!!


----------



## samoorah1983

I own a coffee shop, and I'm working the holidays unless I get Preggo !! :winkwink: I'll cut my hours down then.. How are you doing??


----------



## ttcmoon

samoorah1983 said:


> The results for my ovary reserve came in today at 4.30 my coordinator said they're excellent!! I'm so happy!!!


wow that is a great news!How did they test the reserve by testing AMH,FSH and scan?


----------



## ttcmoon

samoorah1983 said:


> I own a coffee shop, and I'm working the holidays unless I get Preggo !! :winkwink: I'll cut my hours down then.. How are you doing??

An entrepreneur you are!Sounds great.
I am awake still its 4:12 am here.I need to go to office in 5hrs.But THank God it is a friday.Weekend is coming.yay!!!!


----------



## samoorah1983

They test your AMH with blood test so they drew blood and that's it, I don't know do they test in any other way??


----------



## ttcmoon

samoorah1983 said:


> They test your AMH with blood test so they drew blood and that's it, I don't know do they test in any other way??

Yes AMH is the best indicator.They sometimes also test day 2 FSH and day 8 antral follicle count.
What is your AMH level?


----------



## LoveMyTripawd

Hi everyone. Sorry I haven't posted in awhile. I've been staying busy, which I guess is good. 

Well, my dog guessed one thing right. Yesterday I got my BFP. I want to say that I am happy about it. Don't get me wrong, I am. But honestly I am more scared than anything. Terrified actually. I did a blood draw yesterday and my progesterone is a bit on the low side. I am using suppositories now but I really hope it's not too late. I go in again tomorrow morning for another hcg level, so I really hope I see a nice rise in that number. I have to wait until Tuesday for another progesterone check. 

I don't want to sound like a jerk or seem ungrateful. DH and I were beyond ecstatic with our first bfp, but this time we are very guarded. We don't want to go through what we went through last time. It just hurt so damn bad. We decided we will start getting a little more excited once we start seeing some better levels from my blood draws. So please don't hate me for not seeming excited quite yet. 

I really really hope we start seeing more BFPs in this thread! We all deserve this so much and I pray we all get our turn to be mommies!


----------



## summer2011

Awe :( I totally understand! Ill be terrified seeing my next bfp. BUT... CONGRATS!!! At least you've made it this far, and you're on your sups now so hopefully that'll take care of the progesterone. They didn't start you on sups after the iui? Good luck. Hope this bean sticks for you :)


----------



## Hatethewait85

curni2112 said:


> Can't wait to hear about your ultrasound on Sunday!! Cramping already, with the follistim yet to be in play are hopefully very good signs of major follie news come Sunday!!
> 
> No, he didn't put me on any progresterone supplements...just the hcg booster. He didn't even do a day 7 progesterone check, which I'm taking a stand about for any future cycles and having one next go round. Not sure how I've stayed calm, and not sure I've really stayed all that calm lol. I think for me knowing that any signs could be attibutable to the shot helped in keeping perspective and at times just ignoring some things. Which turned out to be good, cuz my temp took a below coverline nose dive this am...:cry:. So I'm looking for the witch to show her ugly face today or tomorrow. I'm glad I kept temping, because I'm now armed with the information to get me prepared for this cycle being a bust, and it won't be a surprise. So taking deep mental cleansing breaths and on to the next round :thumbup:.
> 
> Of course now I'm worried about when i'm going to start. I have an all day conference in another part of town tomorrow and Friday, then leaving for Washington DC after work on Friday for the weekend. Hoping I start in time for them to squeeze me in on Friday after my conference and before my sons and I have to be on the train. This part, arranging all of these appointments into a busy schedule, is for the birds!! But as sad as it is for the first one to be a seeming bust, I'm excited about our next round!

I've never been put on progesterone or had levels checked either. I'm not sure it would really matter at this point for me since I've not had a miscarriage or anything to indicate I would need help with that part. How 'bout your temps? Any sign of AF? Hopefully if AF is coming, she came in time for you to squeeze in your appointments! You must have a cd3 scan? I've never had one of those before which I'm starting to find surprising! I also have a hard time fitting appointments in with everything. I've been lucky to have at least one of my appointments fall on the weekend the last 2 times - and the weekend MY fs is working no less!

Hope AF did decide to stay away for you but let us know how you are doing!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Samoorah - 
So sorry to hear about your friend. That is awful news!! :hugs: to you and your friend!

That's good news for ovarian reserve! I find good lab tests bittersweet - happy not to have a problem, but sad not to know what my problem ttc really is!! Have you poas again??? I hope AF stays away. I LOVE that you own a coffee shop, that seems like an awesome job. I literally tell my hubby I want to run a coffee shop someday. I'm guessing I would not enjoy it as much as just going to the coffee shop, but I'm still jealous!

gingmg-
I hope the spotting is a good sign for you! Have you poas again?? I can't remember - is this your first IUI? I hope you won't have to do any more IUIs either! I just started my first injectible cycle (did hybrid cycle with letrozole cd3-7 and follistim cd8-10). Gave my first injection today and I'm starting to get anxious to see how it's working!! Fx you BFP is right around the corner!!

river-
Glad to hear you had good ultrasound today. Those do sound like good follies and that you have one on each side!! Perhaps they'll give you instructions to trigger after your bloodwork tomorrow? The timing thing is the hardest part, I'm pretty sure my last one didn't work because of bad timing but who knows!! Good luck and keep us updated!!

jaan-
thanks for sharing your symptoms! how've you been feeling so far? good luck with your appointment tomorrow! let us know everything!!

ttcmoon-
sorry you can't sleep! I know exactly how you feel. I get really anxious sometimes about this whole thing and sleep like crap! When do you think you'll test? Will you wait until 14dpo? I know many people on here who had no symptoms at all and still got their BFP so don't count yourself out yet!!

LoveMyTripawd-
YAY!! I can only imagine how it would feel to get a BFP after a miscarriage, but I will be excited for you! :happydance: I really hope this is your sticky bean. It gives me so much hope to see IUI's actually work. and I love that your dog just knew!! Fx this one's it!!!

AFM - I started the follistim today (cd8-10) and getting anxious for my cd11 ultrasound. I can't decide if I was a little bloated today or if the pants I wore are always that tight?!? If I am bloated, I guess I'm a little concerned for OHSS... but I'm not having any other symptoms... and only minor, sporadic cramping. My pants were probably just tight. I've been working hard to gain the 5 lbs my fs recommended! Should I be worried ?!


----------



## samoorah1983

LoveMyTripawd said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry I haven't posted in awhile. I've been staying busy, which I guess is good.
> 
> Well, my dog guessed one thing right. Yesterday I got my BFP. I want to say that I am happy about it. Don't get me wrong, I am. But honestly I am more scared than anything. Terrified actually. I did a blood draw yesterday and my progesterone is a bit on the low side. I am using suppositories now but I really hope it's not too late. I go in again tomorrow morning for another hcg level, so I really hope I see a nice rise in that number. I have to wait until Tuesday for another progesterone check.
> 
> I don't want to sound like a jerk or seem ungrateful. DH and I were beyond ecstatic with our first bfp, but this time we are very guarded. We don't want to go through what we went through last time. It just hurt so damn bad. We decided we will start getting a little more excited once we start seeing some better levels from my blood draws. So please don't hate me for not seeming excited quite yet.
> 
> I really really hope we start seeing more BFPs in this thread! We all deserve this so much and I pray we all get our turn to be mommies!



Congratulations!! I would feel the same way and try to be cautious and patient.. I wish you the best and happy and healthy nine months :hugs:


----------



## samoorah1983

ttcmoon said:


> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> They test your AMH with blood test so they drew blood and that's it, I don't know do they test in any other way??
> 
> Yes AMH is the best indicator.They sometimes also test day 2 FSH and day 8 antral follicle count.
> What is your AMH level?Click to expand...

My AMH is 4.30


----------



## samoorah1983

Hatethewait85 said:


> Samoorah -
> So sorry to hear about your friend. That is awful news!! :hugs: to you and your friend!
> 
> That's good news for ovarian reserve! I find good lab tests bittersweet - happy not to have a problem, but sad not to know what my problem ttc really is!! Have you poas again??? I hope AF stays away. I LOVE that you own a coffee shop, that seems like an awesome job. I literally tell my hubby I want to run a coffee shop someday. I'm guessing I would not enjoy it as much as just going to the coffee shop, but I'm still jealous!
> 
> gingmg-
> I hope the spotting is a good sign for you! Have you poas again?? I can't remember - is this your first IUI? I hope you won't have to do any more IUIs either! I just started my first injectible cycle (did hybrid cycle with letrozole cd3-7 and follistim cd8-10). Gave my first injection today and I'm starting to get anxious to see how it's working!! Fx you BFP is right around the corner!!
> 
> river-
> Glad to hear you had good ultrasound today. Those do sound like good follies and that you have one on each side!! Perhaps they'll give you instructions to trigger after your bloodwork tomorrow? The timing thing is the hardest part, I'm pretty sure my last one didn't work because of bad timing but who knows!! Good luck and keep us updated!!
> 
> jaan-
> thanks for sharing your symptoms! how've you been feeling so far? good luck with your appointment tomorrow! let us know everything!!
> 
> ttcmoon-
> sorry you can't sleep! I know exactly how you feel. I get really anxious sometimes about this whole thing and sleep like crap! When do you think you'll test? Will you wait until 14dpo? I know many people on here who had no symptoms at all and still got their BFP so don't count yourself out yet!!
> 
> LoveMyTripawd-
> YAY!! I can only imagine how it would feel to get a BFP after a miscarriage, but I will be excited for you! :happydance: I really hope this is your sticky bean. It gives me so much hope to see IUI's actually work. and I love that your dog just knew!! Fx this one's it!!!
> 
> AFM - I started the follistim today (cd8-10) and getting anxious for my cd11 ultrasound. I can't decide if I was a little bloated today or if the pants I wore are always that tight?!? If I am bloated, I guess I'm a little concerned for OHSS... but I'm not having any other symptoms... and only minor, sporadic cramping. My pants were probably just tight. I've been working hard to gain the 5 lbs my fs recommended! Should I be worried ?!



Haha you should come over and take over... I wouldn't mind taking a break :winkwink: Lool!! I haven't POAS again just that one time on 9 DPO , and I don't have anymore so I'm just waiting for AF and if she shows her face well she showed her face.. If not, then I'll go out buy a test and TEST!! Haha so well see what happens ... How's everything going for you??


----------



## River54

LoveMyTripawd - congrats! :Happy Dance: there are always soo many worry steps to having a child. - congrats on getting past a bunch of them and getting that bfp. I hope your next hurdle of worry will end up to be nothing to worry about, and in no time be in the 2 tri!
Hatethewait - fx for your cycle! I have heard great things about mixing letrozole and a follitism with IUI (though maybe I am biased because that is what I did this cycle)
ttcmoon - can't wait for your test date :) I like seeing all the bfps from IUIs! - FX you are next!

I've been sore on my left side all day today, just a constant background throb.maybe it is just aggravated from this mornings poking u/s? now I've been getting ewcm tonight... I am getting excited.


----------



## jaan613

LoveMyTripawd said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry I haven't posted in awhile. I've been staying busy, which I guess is good.
> 
> Well, my dog guessed one thing right. Yesterday I got my BFP. I want to say that I am happy about it. Don't get me wrong, I am. But honestly I am more scared than anything. Terrified actually. I did a blood draw yesterday and my progesterone is a bit on the low side. I am using suppositories now but I really hope it's not too late. I go in again tomorrow morning for another hcg level, so I really hope I see a nice rise in that number. I have to wait until Tuesday for another progesterone check.
> 
> I don't want to sound like a jerk or seem ungrateful. DH and I were beyond ecstatic with our first bfp, but this time we are very guarded. We don't want to go through what we went through last time. It just hurt so damn bad. We decided we will start getting a little more excited once we start seeing some better levels from my blood draws. So please don't hate me for not seeming excited quite yet.
> 
> I really really hope we start seeing more BFPs in this thread! We all deserve this so much and I pray we all get our turn to be mommies!

Congrats! I totally get what youre going through. I am so happy that I got my BFP but I am so nervous and stressed at the same time. I guess in the end all we want is a happy and healthy baby so I try to put all my thoughts and energy to that and try to worry less :) Best of luck to you xxxx


----------



## jaan613

I knew it was too good to be true. To be so lucky with my first IUI and get my BFP.

I am sad, bitter, and numb. I feel broken 

Went into my 6w5d ultrasound today to find a gestational sac with nothing inside Even if I didnt see a heartbeat today, would have seen a yolk sac. But it was EMPTY 

My ultrasound at 4w4d showed a gestational sac size of .69 cm and at 5w3d showed 1.16cm. Today, at 6w5d, it showed at .44cm. Such a big drop in size Also, instead of the US showing 6w5d, it only showed me at 4w1d. 

Doctor took some blood tests and a urine test and said I have a less than one percent chance of saving this pregnancy, as it looks like an anembryonic pregnancy 

ARGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gingmg

Oh jaan, I am soooooooooo sorry. Sending you big cyber huggs and prayers. Sending you prayers for peace and comfort in this most difficult time. Be gentle on yourself, and give yourself permission to feel however it is that you feel. I am so sorry.


----------



## summer2011

Sorry Jaan. Take care & pamper yourself. :flower:


----------



## River54

:hugs:


----------



## ttcmoon

samoorah1983 said:


> ttcmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> They test your AMH with blood test so they drew blood and that's it, I don't know do they test in any other way??
> 
> Yes AMH is the best indicator.They sometimes also test day 2 FSH and day 8 antral follicle count.
> What is your AMH level?Click to expand...
> 
> My AMH is 4.30Click to expand...

That is a good number :)


----------



## ttcmoon

jaan613 said:


> I knew it was too good to be true. To be so lucky with my first IUI and get my BFP.
> 
> I am sad, bitter, and numb. I feel broken
> 
> Went into my 6w5d ultrasound today to find a gestational sac with nothing inside Even if I didnt see a heartbeat today, would have seen a yolk sac. But it was EMPTY
> 
> My ultrasound at 4w4d showed a gestational sac size of .69 cm and at 5w3d showed 1.16cm. Today, at 6w5d, it showed at .44cm. Such a big drop in size Also, instead of the US showing 6w5d, it only showed me at 4w1d.
> 
> Doctor took some blood tests and a urine test and said I have a less than one percent chance of saving this pregnancy, as it looks like an anembryonic pregnancy
> 
> ARGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am so sorry for you dear.I hope the bad time passes soon.


----------



## samoorah1983

jaan613 said:


> I knew it was too good to be true. To be so lucky with my first IUI and get my BFP.
> 
> I am sad, bitter, and numb. I feel broken
> 
> Went into my 6w5d ultrasound today to find a gestational sac with nothing inside Even if I didnt see a heartbeat today, would have seen a yolk sac. But it was EMPTY
> 
> My ultrasound at 4w4d showed a gestational sac size of .69 cm and at 5w3d showed 1.16cm. Today, at 6w5d, it showed at .44cm. Such a big drop in size Also, instead of the US showing 6w5d, it only showed me at 4w1d.
> 
> Doctor took some blood tests and a urine test and said I have a less than one percent chance of saving this pregnancy, as it looks like an anembryonic pregnancy
> 
> ARGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hunny so sorry for your loss..:hugs:


----------



## vkj73

jaan613,
so sorry to hear your news.

peace to you :hug:


----------



## IsaacRalph

:hugs:Oh no! So sorry jaan that's so unfair.


----------



## Hatethewait85

samoorah1983 said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> Samoorah -
> So sorry to hear about your friend. That is awful news!! :hugs: to you and your friend!
> 
> That's good news for ovarian reserve! I find good lab tests bittersweet - happy not to have a problem, but sad not to know what my problem ttc really is!! Have you poas again??? I hope AF stays away. I LOVE that you own a coffee shop, that seems like an awesome job. I literally tell my hubby I want to run a coffee shop someday. I'm guessing I would not enjoy it as much as just going to the coffee shop, but I'm still jealous!
> 
> gingmg-
> I hope the spotting is a good sign for you! Have you poas again?? I can't remember - is this your first IUI? I hope you won't have to do any more IUIs either! I just started my first injectible cycle (did hybrid cycle with letrozole cd3-7 and follistim cd8-10). Gave my first injection today and I'm starting to get anxious to see how it's working!! Fx you BFP is right around the corner!!
> 
> river-
> Glad to hear you had good ultrasound today. Those do sound like good follies and that you have one on each side!! Perhaps they'll give you instructions to trigger after your bloodwork tomorrow? The timing thing is the hardest part, I'm pretty sure my last one didn't work because of bad timing but who knows!! Good luck and keep us updated!!
> 
> jaan-
> thanks for sharing your symptoms! how've you been feeling so far? good luck with your appointment tomorrow! let us know everything!!
> 
> ttcmoon-
> sorry you can't sleep! I know exactly how you feel. I get really anxious sometimes about this whole thing and sleep like crap! When do you think you'll test? Will you wait until 14dpo? I know many people on here who had no symptoms at all and still got their BFP so don't count yourself out yet!!
> 
> LoveMyTripawd-
> YAY!! I can only imagine how it would feel to get a BFP after a miscarriage, but I will be excited for you! :happydance: I really hope this is your sticky bean. It gives me so much hope to see IUI's actually work. and I love that your dog just knew!! Fx this one's it!!!
> 
> AFM - I started the follistim today (cd8-10) and getting anxious for my cd11 ultrasound. I can't decide if I was a little bloated today or if the pants I wore are always that tight?!? If I am bloated, I guess I'm a little concerned for OHSS... but I'm not having any other symptoms... and only minor, sporadic cramping. My pants were probably just tight. I've been working hard to gain the 5 lbs my fs recommended! Should I be worried ?!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha you should come over and take over... I wouldn't mind taking a break :winkwink: Lool!! I haven't POAS again just that one time on 9 DPO , and I don't have anymore so I'm just waiting for AF and if she shows her face well she showed her face.. If not, then I'll go out buy a test and TEST!! Haha so well see what happens ... How's everything going for you??Click to expand...

Haha well if this whole baby making thing doesn't work out, maybe I will!! Haha. How have you been doing? Any promising symptoms?

I'm doing ok - ultrasound tomorrow. Having some cramping today so I hope the follistim is getting these eggies in shape! Can't wait to see how things look tomorrow!


----------



## Hatethewait85

jaan613 said:


> I knew it was too good to be true. To be so lucky with my first IUI and get my BFP.
> 
> I am sad, bitter, and numb. I feel broken
> 
> Went into my 6w5d ultrasound today to find a gestational sac with nothing inside Even if I didnt see a heartbeat today, would have seen a yolk sac. But it was EMPTY
> 
> My ultrasound at 4w4d showed a gestational sac size of .69 cm and at 5w3d showed 1.16cm. Today, at 6w5d, it showed at .44cm. Such a big drop in size Also, instead of the US showing 6w5d, it only showed me at 4w1d.
> 
> Doctor took some blood tests and a urine test and said I have a less than one percent chance of saving this pregnancy, as it looks like an anembryonic pregnancy
> 
> ARGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh jaan! I'm so sorry. That is awful news. Life really is unfair sometimes. :hugs:


----------



## vkj73

Just took a test, 12dpiui. Negative
This was the same deal last cycle.

I bought tests online that tell you sooner than "first response."
Going to treat myself to a latte this morning and wine this eve.

I'm thinking we try 1-2 more times, then this is it.

Good luck to everyone in the tww!


----------



## LoveMyTripawd

Jaan- I am so so sorry you are going through this! It is extremely emotionally painful. Like you, I had a BFP on my first IUI and I had it ripped away. I was also very bitter. I wouldn't wish that kind of loss on my worst enemy. I wish there was something I could say to make you feel better. My advice is to please find a good support system. When you are ready, surround yourself with people that care about you. Just take care of yourself. :hugs:


----------



## River54

hey ladies - I've gone for bloodwork for the past 2 days, and still no lh surge. They want me to come in tomorrow, I am assuming opk test and ultrasound.
My Estradiol level on Friday (the day after they told me about the 21mm and 16mm follies) was 847, the next day (today) was 1262. I guess we'll see what tomorrow brings.
I feel soo tired!


----------



## gingmg

River- did they explain the estradiol level? I don't quite understand what that level is. Sorry, I'm still just trying to understand all of this and what it means. In any case, sounds like you are very close to your IUI! Fx this is a lucky cycle.


----------



## samoorah1983

Hatethewait85 said:


> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> Samoorah -
> So sorry to hear about your friend. That is awful news!! :hugs: to you and your friend!
> 
> That's good news for ovarian reserve! I find good lab tests bittersweet - happy not to have a problem, but sad not to know what my problem ttc really is!! Have you poas again??? I hope AF stays away. I LOVE that you own a coffee shop, that seems like an awesome job. I literally tell my hubby I want to run a coffee shop someday. I'm guessing I would not enjoy it as much as just going to the coffee shop, but I'm still jealous!
> 
> gingmg-
> I hope the spotting is a good sign for you! Have you poas again?? I can't remember - is this your first IUI? I hope you won't have to do any more IUIs either! I just started my first injectible cycle (did hybrid cycle with letrozole cd3-7 and follistim cd8-10). Gave my first injection today and I'm starting to get anxious to see how it's working!! Fx you BFP is right around the corner!!
> 
> river-
> Glad to hear you had good ultrasound today. Those do sound like good follies and that you have one on each side!! Perhaps they'll give you instructions to trigger after your bloodwork tomorrow? The timing thing is the hardest part, I'm pretty sure my last one didn't work because of bad timing but who knows!! Good luck and keep us updated!!
> 
> jaan-
> thanks for sharing your symptoms! how've you been feeling so far? good luck with your appointment tomorrow! let us know everything!!
> 
> ttcmoon-
> sorry you can't sleep! I know exactly how you feel. I get really anxious sometimes about this whole thing and sleep like crap! When do you think you'll test? Will you wait until 14dpo? I know many people on here who had no symptoms at all and still got their BFP so don't count yourself out yet!!
> 
> LoveMyTripawd-
> YAY!! I can only imagine how it would feel to get a BFP after a miscarriage, but I will be excited for you! :happydance: I really hope this is your sticky bean. It gives me so much hope to see IUI's actually work. and I love that your dog just knew!! Fx this one's it!!!
> 
> AFM - I started the follistim today (cd8-10) and getting anxious for my cd11 ultrasound. I can't decide if I was a little bloated today or if the pants I wore are always that tight?!? If I am bloated, I guess I'm a little concerned for OHSS... but I'm not having any other symptoms... and only minor, sporadic cramping. My pants were probably just tight. I've been working hard to gain the 5 lbs my fs recommended! Should I be worried ?!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha you should come over and take over... I wouldn't mind taking a break :winkwink: Lool!! I haven't POAS again just that one time on 9 DPO , and I don't have anymore so I'm just waiting for AF and if she shows her face well she showed her face.. If not, then I'll go out buy a test and TEST!! Haha so well see what happens ... How's everything going for you??Click to expand...
> 
> Haha well if this whole baby making thing doesn't work out, maybe I will!! Haha. How have you been doing? Any promising symptoms?
> 
> I'm doing ok - ultrasound tomorrow. Having some cramping today so I hope the follistim is getting these eggies in shape! Can't wait to see how things look tomorrow!Click to expand...

Hahaha!! I'm doing good, no symptoms really .. I had AF cramps last night... It was subsiding back and forth.. But other than that nothing really... Im just going to see whats going to happen.. AF or BFP?? Well see I'm just being calm and nice :thumbup:. 

Let us know how everything goes with you at the ultrasound!


----------



## summer2011

River54 said:


> hey ladies - I've gone for bloodwork for the past 2 days, and still no lh surge. They want me to come in tomorrow, I am assuming opk test and ultrasound.
> My Estradiol level on Friday (the day after they told me about the 21mm and 16mm follies) was 847, the next day (today) was 1262. I guess we'll see what tomorrow brings.
> I feel soo tired!

Hmmmm.... I dont understand why they dont trigger you if your follies are in the size range. My FS doesnt ask for opk or bloodwork, just triggers when the ultrasound shows good follie and lining sizes.


----------



## ttcmoon

vkj73 said:


> Just took a test, 12dpiui. Negative
> This was the same deal last cycle.
> 
> I bought tests online that tell you sooner than "first response."
> Going to treat myself to a latte this morning and wine this eve.
> 
> I'm thinking we try 1-2 more times, then this is it.
> 
> Good luck to everyone in the tww!

vkj73, please do not lose hope.May be it is too early to test.Sometimes because of late implantation it takes time for BFP.Are you on progesterone?


----------



## vkj73

ttcmoon said:


> vkj73 said:
> 
> 
> Just took a test, 12dpiui. Negative
> This was the same deal last cycle.
> 
> I bought tests online that tell you sooner than "first response."
> Going to treat myself to a latte this morning and wine this eve.
> 
> I'm thinking we try 1-2 more times, then this is it.
> 
> Good luck to everyone in the tww!
> 
> vkj73, please do not lose hope.May be it is too early to test.Sometimes because of late implantation it takes time for BFP.Are you on progesterone?Click to expand...

Thanks. I tested again this morning, negative again.
AF will be arriving tomorrow. It's like clockwork 14piui, on the dot.

Thanks again for the post:hugs:


----------



## gingmg

I've been getting negative tests too. AF due tues, I would think the tests should be accurate at this point. I was so hopeful too after the bleeding on 7dpo. But looks like ill be moving on from clomid to injectables. Getting so frustrated. Had a dream last night that i took a digital preg test that said you are pregnant, but won't be for long. It was aweful.


----------



## Hatethewait85

River54 said:


> hey ladies - I've gone for bloodwork for the past 2 days, and still no lh surge. They want me to come in tomorrow, I am assuming opk test and ultrasound.
> My Estradiol level on Friday (the day after they told me about the 21mm and 16mm follies) was 847, the next day (today) was 1262. I guess we'll see what tomorrow brings.
> I feel soo tired!

How'd your appointment go today?? What are they looking for with your estradiol levels? My fs doesn't monitor that at all so the numbers don't mean much to me...


----------



## Hatethewait85

samoorah1983 said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> Samoorah -
> So sorry to hear about your friend. That is awful news!! :hugs: to you and your friend!
> 
> That's good news for ovarian reserve! I find good lab tests bittersweet - happy not to have a problem, but sad not to know what my problem ttc really is!! Have you poas again??? I hope AF stays away. I LOVE that you own a coffee shop, that seems like an awesome job. I literally tell my hubby I want to run a coffee shop someday. I'm guessing I would not enjoy it as much as just going to the coffee shop, but I'm still jealous!
> 
> gingmg-
> I hope the spotting is a good sign for you! Have you poas again?? I can't remember - is this your first IUI? I hope you won't have to do any more IUIs either! I just started my first injectible cycle (did hybrid cycle with letrozole cd3-7 and follistim cd8-10). Gave my first injection today and I'm starting to get anxious to see how it's working!! Fx you BFP is right around the corner!!
> 
> river-
> Glad to hear you had good ultrasound today. Those do sound like good follies and that you have one on each side!! Perhaps they'll give you instructions to trigger after your bloodwork tomorrow? The timing thing is the hardest part, I'm pretty sure my last one didn't work because of bad timing but who knows!! Good luck and keep us updated!!
> 
> jaan-
> thanks for sharing your symptoms! how've you been feeling so far? good luck with your appointment tomorrow! let us know everything!!
> 
> ttcmoon-
> sorry you can't sleep! I know exactly how you feel. I get really anxious sometimes about this whole thing and sleep like crap! When do you think you'll test? Will you wait until 14dpo? I know many people on here who had no symptoms at all and still got their BFP so don't count yourself out yet!!
> 
> LoveMyTripawd-
> YAY!! I can only imagine how it would feel to get a BFP after a miscarriage, but I will be excited for you! :happydance: I really hope this is your sticky bean. It gives me so much hope to see IUI's actually work. and I love that your dog just knew!! Fx this one's it!!!
> 
> AFM - I started the follistim today (cd8-10) and getting anxious for my cd11 ultrasound. I can't decide if I was a little bloated today or if the pants I wore are always that tight?!? If I am bloated, I guess I'm a little concerned for OHSS... but I'm not having any other symptoms... and only minor, sporadic cramping. My pants were probably just tight. I've been working hard to gain the 5 lbs my fs recommended! Should I be worried ?!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha you should come over and take over... I wouldn't mind taking a break :winkwink: Lool!! I haven't POAS again just that one time on 9 DPO , and I don't have anymore so I'm just waiting for AF and if she shows her face well she showed her face.. If not, then I'll go out buy a test and TEST!! Haha so well see what happens ... How's everything going for you??Click to expand...
> 
> Haha well if this whole baby making thing doesn't work out, maybe I will!! Haha. How have you been doing? Any promising symptoms?
> 
> I'm doing ok - ultrasound tomorrow. Having some cramping today so I hope the follistim is getting these eggies in shape! Can't wait to see how things look tomorrow!Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha!! I'm doing good, no symptoms really .. I had AF cramps last night... It was subsiding back and forth.. But other than that nothing really... Im just going to see whats going to happen.. AF or BFP?? Well see I'm just being calm and nice :thumbup:.
> 
> Let us know how everything goes with you at the ultrasound!Click to expand...

Good for you for being calm. Fx it's a BFP!


----------



## Hatethewait85

vkj73 said:


> ttcmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vkj73 said:
> 
> 
> Just took a test, 12dpiui. Negative
> This was the same deal last cycle.
> 
> I bought tests online that tell you sooner than "first response."
> Going to treat myself to a latte this morning and wine this eve.
> 
> I'm thinking we try 1-2 more times, then this is it.
> 
> Good luck to everyone in the tww!
> 
> vkj73, please do not lose hope.May be it is too early to test.Sometimes because of late implantation it takes time for BFP.Are you on progesterone?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I tested again this morning, negative again.
> AF will be arriving tomorrow. It's like clockwork 14piui, on the dot.
> 
> Thanks again for the post:hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: Let's hope AF stays away tomorrow!


----------



## Hatethewait85

gingmg said:


> I've been getting negative tests too. AF due tues, I would think the tests should be accurate at this point. I was so hopeful too after the bleeding on 7dpo. But looks like ill be moving on from clomid to injectables. Getting so frustrated. Had a dream last night that i took a digital preg test that said you are pregnant, but won't be for long. It was aweful.

Don't lose hope yet! Some people don't get their BFP until 14dpo or later!! Hang in there. I hope your BFP is right around the corner.


----------



## Hatethewait85

Well, I had my cd11 ultrasound today and it went pretty well. Lining was great - didn't get the actual number, but I could just tell from looking at the ultrasound it was even thicker than last cycle (last cycle was 8.5)! So that made me happy. I had 5 good follicles, too. Left side had one 16ish, and two 19ish. Right side had one 12ish, one 16ish, one 18ish. My fs said she had a small concern for triplets, but said the odds were "way, way, way less than 1%." Not sure how worried I should be about that... 

I was hoping to get the go ahead to trigger tonight since I've had such weird OPK's the last 2 cycles, but alas, will be testing opks until Wednesday. If no positive, will trigger Wed PM. Did do opk that was nearly positive this morning, so may be going in tomorrow if my opk this afternoon is positive!

How's everyone else doing today??


----------



## gingmg

Hatethewait- sounds like an outstanding response!!


----------



## River54

Went in for the ultrasound this morning - the follies are now 26mm and 19mm, he didn't understand why I haven't surged yet, so they triggered me this morning. Lining was some triple layer or something? I am supposed to go in for the IUI tomorrow. They'll call later with a time.

I have heard of testing out the trigger mentioned before...when do people start doing that?


----------



## summer2011

River54 said:


> Went in for the ultrasound this morning - the follies are now 26mm and 19mm, he didn't understand why I haven't surged yet, so they triggered me this morning. Lining was some triple layer or something? I am supposed to go in for the IUI tomorrow. They'll call later with a time.
> 
> I have heard of testing out the trigger mentioned before...when do people start doing that?

Not sure why they were waiting for an lh surge before trigger but sounds like you've got some good follies. Triple striped lining is a good thing. Did he tell you the thickness? I think anything over about 8 is good. My first iui was only 6.5 and it ended in MC, I think they may have triggered to early on that one.


----------



## River54

It was 9mm I think. 
We got scheduled in for 4pm tomorrow! I am sure I won't be able to concentrate on work all day tomorrow...


----------



## samoorah1983

I started spotting looks like AF got me


----------



## ttcmoon

Samoorah - So sorry to hear about your AF.But on a positive note AF notes beginning of a fresh cycle.Fingers crossed for you, may this be your lucky one.Are you planning for IUI in this cycle?

River - Both your folli size and linin sounds great.Triple layer is a good sign.Best of luck for ur IUI.

Hatethewait - your follies look great!5 is a great number.I hope at least one of them sticks for next 9 months.FX'ed for you.When is your IUI planned?

Summer - When are you going to test?

gingmg - Do not lose hope, may your dream come true soon!FX'ed.


AFM - Tested today (16DPO) got BFN.Stopping progesterone.Lets see when AF gets me.Feeling a bit down but once AF comes we will plan another IUI.It is stressful to take injections daily and dealing with crappy side effects.Its draining me both mentally and financially.


----------



## samoorah1983

ttcmoon said:


> Samoorah - So sorry to hear about your AF.But on a positive note AF notes beginning of a fresh cycle.Fingers crossed for you, may this be your lucky one.Are you planning for IUI in this cycle?
> 
> River - Both your folli size and linin sounds great.Triple layer is a good sign.Best of luck for ur IUI.
> 
> Hatethewait - your follies look great!5 is a great number.I hope at least one of them sticks for next 9 months.FX'ed for you.When is your IUI planned?
> 
> Summer - When are you going to test?
> 
> gingmg - Do not lose hope, may your dream come true soon!FX'ed.
> 
> 
> AFM - Tested today (16DPO) got BFN.Stopping progesterone.Lets see when AF gets me.Feeling a bit down but once AF comes we will plan another IUI.It is stressful to take injections daily and dealing with crappy side effects.Its draining me both mentally and financially.

Yes the witch got me urghhhh!! And yes I'm starting IUI this cycle this is my first time.. I have to call my nurse coordinator in the morning and let her know I fit my period and when to get started on meds. Wish me luck!!


----------



## summer2011

Well, i just tested and :bfn: :(
Next iui scheduled in Nov. i think the plan is to switch to injectable s and maybe another hsg. Good luck to the rest in the tww ;)


----------



## ttcmoon

summer2011 said:


> Well, i just tested and :bfn: :(
> Next iui scheduled in Nov. i think the plan is to switch to injectable s and maybe another hsg. Good luck to the rest in the tww ;)

So sorry for your BFN...but you are not out till AF gets you


----------



## summer2011

Yeah I'll take another tomorrow morning to confirm and call my FS to let them know. I'm sure it's bfn though. Last time even with a hcg of 14 I got a very faint line on frer. This time... Nothing. My hcg should be higher than 14 by this dpo. Oh well.


----------



## River54

:hugs: samoorah & summer & ttcmoon

samoorah - FX that your first IUI is it! Let us know what they say.


----------



## LoveMyTripawd

River- how did your IUI go today?


----------



## Hatethewait85

River - how was the IUI today? I was just reading about triple layer endometrium that is definitely good news!! I've never tested out the trigger before so I can't be much help there. 

Samoorah - so sorry to hear about AF! :hugs: What meds will you start taking? Hopefully iui #1 is what gets you your BFP!

ttcmoon - so sorry to hear about your BFN. Perhaps you are just slow to get your BFP? I always feel sad for a day or two, too. It is super frustrating to feel like you've tried everything and still fail. But usually once I get past day 1 of AF, I start to get excited for the next try. Will you change anything for your next IUI?

Summer - boo to your BFN, too! You aren't out until AF gets you so maybe you are just slow to get your BFP! Are you required to take a cycle off in between IUI's? Why would you need to do another hsg?

AFM - I had interesting rest of my day yesterday. Had a nearly positive OPK at 10am, took another OPK around 345 and it was nearly negative!! I've had problems with this in the past so I called my fs to figure out what to do. I didn't want to miss ovulation! She had me repeat opk at 9pm yesterday (neg) and early this morning (neg) and if all negative, I was told to come in today for another ultrasound to see if I ovulated or not. So I did... no ovulation, but doc thought I was close (I didn't have my fs, I had her partner/husband). Eggs had grown quite a bit since yesterday - now I have on the left side: 19.69, 20.45, 21.08 (and a 12, 13, 14!) and on the right side: 23.26, 16.28 (and a 12, and three 13s!). So, he told me to trigger this AM and come in for IUI #3 tomorrow!! I'm feeling pretty good, but am starting to stress out about multiples! Keep your fx for me that we only get 1 (max 2) sticky bean!!


----------



## summer2011

Hatethewait, thanks for your good thoughts. Not counting on a surprise bfp, but I'm ok. I feel like I've been through the worst with the MC. Bfn shouldn't make me bat an eye ;) I still have 2 days till af. Will test again tomorrow for good measure as thats when my fs told me to test.

One fs (not my normal one) suggested the hsg since I had a suspected ectopic in April. I had a lap and dye in Jan that showed both tubes open, so I may or may not go ahead with hsg.

I'm not required to take a month off, but unfortunately dh works away from home so he misses every second month. Boo dh :(

It'll happen, just have to have patience.


----------



## River54

IUI went well today. Count was 30mil after wash :) They said anything over 10mil was great!
I wait a long time in the room, as it seems they were pretty busy today. I had to sign a paper saying that yes, it was the right sample...nice to see the triple checking on that!
Have alot of cramping tonight. I wonder if it is O cramps and the IUI cramps. I didn't have much cramping after the procedure, but now I do.
They gave me a form to go get a beta done in 2 weeks. FX!


----------



## jaan613

River54 said:


> IUI went well today. Count was 30mil after wash :) They said anything over 10mil was great!
> I wait a long time in the room, as it seems they were pretty busy today. I had to sign a paper saying that yes, it was the right sample...nice to see the triple checking on that!
> Have alot of cramping tonight. I wonder if it is O cramps and the IUI cramps. I didn't have much cramping after the procedure, but now I do.
> They gave me a form to go get a beta done in 2 weeks. FX!

hi, good luck! i managed to get my first BFP with only 1.8million post wash count. so that is great for you. i just wanted to tell you that i had cramping and pinching too after my iui for a few days, they would come and go randomly. i thought it was bad but it gave me my first bfp :)

Take care of yourself, stay positive, did your doc give you progesterone?


----------



## jaan613

Hatethewait85 said:


> River - how was the IUI today? I was just reading about triple layer endometrium that is definitely good news!! I've never tested out the trigger before so I can't be much help there.
> 
> Samoorah - so sorry to hear about AF! :hugs: What meds will you start taking? Hopefully iui #1 is what gets you your BFP!
> 
> ttcmoon - so sorry to hear about your BFN. Perhaps you are just slow to get your BFP? I always feel sad for a day or two, too. It is super frustrating to feel like you've tried everything and still fail. But usually once I get past day 1 of AF, I start to get excited for the next try. Will you change anything for your next IUI?
> 
> Summer - boo to your BFN, too! You aren't out until AF gets you so maybe you are just slow to get your BFP! Are you required to take a cycle off in between IUI's? Why would you need to do another hsg?
> 
> AFM - I had interesting rest of my day yesterday. Had a nearly positive OPK at 10am, took another OPK around 345 and it was nearly negative!! I've had problems with this in the past so I called my fs to figure out what to do. I didn't want to miss ovulation! She had me repeat opk at 9pm yesterday (neg) and early this morning (neg) and if all negative, I was told to come in today for another ultrasound to see if I ovulated or not. So I did... no ovulation, but doc thought I was close (I didn't have my fs, I had her partner/husband). Eggs had grown quite a bit since yesterday - now I have on the left side: 19.69, 20.45, 21.08 (and a 12, 13, 14!) and on the right side: 23.26, 16.28 (and a 12, and three 13s!). So, he told me to trigger this AM and come in for IUI #3 tomorrow!! I'm feeling pretty good, but am starting to stress out about multiples! Keep your fx for me that we only get 1 (max 2) sticky bean!!

Wow that's amazing follies!! Best of luck to you. :):thumbup:


----------



## jaan613

This post is to all the ladies who have had a BFP through IUI, but sadly miscarried. Please help me.

I was lucky enough to get my BFP on my first try of IUI, and I am "waiting" to miscarry. I do have an ultrasound on Friday if I dont start bleeding before then. If not, a d&c may be in order. (ew blah).

My question is how soon after did you try your next IUI? My doctor said to wait a cycle after miscarrying, but knowing its going to take 5-6 weeks for my first period, then a whole cycle after, it just seems so long :( But if it is better for me and the chances of conception are better, I shall wait.


----------



## ttcmoon

Hatethewait85 said:


> River - how was the IUI today? I was just reading about triple layer endometrium that is definitely good news!! I've never tested out the trigger before so I can't be much help there.
> 
> Samoorah - so sorry to hear about AF! :hugs: What meds will you start taking? Hopefully iui #1 is what gets you your BFP!
> 
> ttcmoon - so sorry to hear about your BFN. Perhaps you are just slow to get your BFP? I always feel sad for a day or two, too. It is super frustrating to feel like you've tried everything and still fail. But usually once I get past day 1 of AF, I start to get excited for the next try. Will you change anything for your next IUI?
> 
> Summer - boo to your BFN, too! You aren't out until AF gets you so maybe you are just slow to get your BFP! Are you required to take a cycle off in between IUI's? Why would you need to do another hsg?
> 
> AFM - I had interesting rest of my day yesterday. Had a nearly positive OPK at 10am, took another OPK around 345 and it was nearly negative!! I've had problems with this in the past so I called my fs to figure out what to do. I didn't want to miss ovulation! She had me repeat opk at 9pm yesterday (neg) and early this morning (neg) and if all negative, I was told to come in today for another ultrasound to see if I ovulated or not. So I did... no ovulation, but doc thought I was close (I didn't have my fs, I had her partner/husband). Eggs had grown quite a bit since yesterday - now I have on the left side: 19.69, 20.45, 21.08 (and a 12, 13, 14!) and on the right side: 23.26, 16.28 (and a 12, and three 13s!). So, he told me to trigger this AM and come in for IUI #3 tomorrow!! I'm feeling pretty good, but am starting to stress out about multiples! Keep your fx for me that we only get 1 (max 2) sticky bean!!

Dear Hatethewait - I do not think I am late on getting BFP, with my last two pregnancies I got two lines pretty early.I should have got it on 16 DPO anyway.My new clinic is pretty caring.The doctor called me yesterday and was asking about my HPT.She asked me to take another test on wednesday.I am not hopeful though.I am ttc for 2.5yrs now without any success.New cycles do not excite me anymore.I am too tired of visitng doctors, taking injection,giving blood for different tests.Sometimes I feel it is not going to happen at all.But you know its the hope which keeps us alive.
The new clinic I got is pretty aggressive.The doctor told we will try 3/4 cycles of injectibles+ IUI and then will move to IVF.I am not sure if we are going to change anything for the new IUI cycle.Let's see what she says.But we are planning to ask for DNA Fragmentation for hubby and MTHFR test for myself.I had 4 mature follicles this time so the cycle looked pretty good.I had great linin too.May be it will happen soon.Fingers crossed and thanks to all of you for support.

You have got so many follicles!I am so excited for you.I hope your IUI goes well.I will deifinitely keep you in my prayers so you get one (or two) sticky beans this time.How long are you ttc?


----------



## ttcmoon

jaan613 said:


> This post is to all the ladies who have had a BFP through IUI, but sadly miscarried. Please help me.
> 
> I was lucky enough to get my BFP on my first try of IUI, and I am "waiting" to miscarry. I do have an ultrasound on Friday if I dont start bleeding before then. If not, a d&c may be in order. (ew blah).
> 
> My question is how soon after did you try your next IUI? My doctor said to wait a cycle after miscarrying, but knowing its going to take 5-6 weeks for my first period, then a whole cycle after, it just seems so long :( But if it is better for me and the chances of conception are better, I shall wait.

It is better to wait a cycle after miscarriage, my doctor told me the same.According to some websites women are more fertile after their miscarriage but if we give the body one month of time there is no harm.
I am really sorry for you and trust me this time will pass soon.The hardest time is the "wait" period, when you know your baby is still there and you are going to lose it soon.
I have been there twice but just hang on and take enough rest.Time will pass very soon and I will keep my FX'd for you so you become lucky again with your next cycle and get your rainbow!


----------



## jaan613

ttcmoon said:


> jaan613 said:
> 
> 
> This post is to all the ladies who have had a BFP through IUI, but sadly miscarried. Please help me.
> 
> I was lucky enough to get my BFP on my first try of IUI, and I am "waiting" to miscarry. I do have an ultrasound on Friday if I dont start bleeding before then. If not, a d&c may be in order. (ew blah).
> 
> My question is how soon after did you try your next IUI? My doctor said to wait a cycle after miscarrying, but knowing its going to take 5-6 weeks for my first period, then a whole cycle after, it just seems so long :( But if it is better for me and the chances of conception are better, I shall wait.
> 
> It is better to wait a cycle after miscarriage, my doctor told me the same.According to some websites women are more fertile after their miscarriage but if we give the body one month of time there is no harm.
> I am really sorry for you and trust me this time will pass soon.The hardest time is the "wait" period, when you know your baby is still there and you are going to lose it soon.
> I have been there twice but just hang on and take enough rest.Time will pass very soon and I will keep my FX'd for you so you become lucky again with your next cycle and get your rainbow!Click to expand...

thank you for your words of support. i feel awful, and yes this waiting period is terrible. i just can't seem to move on :nope:, it's my last thought before i sleep and the first thought i wake up with. i miss the little one already, i was so attached to the idea of being pregnant, even if it was just for a few weeks.
i guess i shall follow my doctors orders and skip a cycle. i know i cannot get pregnant on my own as i dont release an egg every cycle, so i really have no choice but to wait. now i just have to see what my doc says about getting a d&c or letting this pass naturally.
thank you for your good wishes, and i hope you get your bfp and happy healthy baby soon. :hugs:


----------



## ttcmoon

Dear River,Its great to know that your IUI went fine.Are you taking progesterone/estrogen medicines?I hope your TWW time passes soon and you get your BFP!

Summer - FX'd for you.Did you test again?

Samoorah - All the best for your first IUI.Did you visit your RE yet?


----------



## ttcmoon

Dear Jaan - I know how you feel now.Always remember you are a mother to an angel who could not touch the ground, but that does not make you any less from those who had take home babies.So you have every right to cry and get attached to your little one.The phase you are going through is very tough but it will pass.
Personally I would not support DNC.DNC left me with patchy uterus :(.So better pass it yourself or go for medical management.I had blighted ovum last yr and I was given cytotec and misoporstol to pass the sac myself.I won't say it was any easy but it was quick.I bled for 5 days heavily.Emotionally it is very hard but we are always here to support you in any need.So just vent whenever you need.


----------



## Lovelymo79

Hi All! I'm a 34 y/o single woman, TTC for #1 with donor sperm. Waiting for AF to come today or tomorrow so I can get IUI #1 around October 7th or so. Any tips or words of encouragement? I've used OPKs for trial runs in the previous months but wondering how long after first positive OPK should I go in for the IUI/ I've been reading that 24 hours is ideal. Is that true? Has that worked for anyone?


----------



## jaan613

Lovelymo79 said:


> Hi All! I'm a 34 y/o single woman, TTC for #1 with donor sperm. Waiting for AF to come today or tomorrow so I can get IUI #1 around October 7th or so. Any tips or words of encouragement? I've used OPKs for trial runs in the previous months but wondering how long after first positive OPK should I go in for the IUI/ I've been reading that 24 hours is ideal. Is that true? Has that worked for anyone?

I had my IUI done exactly 24 hours after my trigger shot, if that means anything to you. It worked because it resulted in a BFP. Good luck to you :)


----------



## jaan613

ttcmoon said:


> Dear Jaan - I know how you feel now.Always remember you are a mother to an angel who could not touch the ground, but that does not make you any less from those who had take home babies.So you have every right to cry and get attached to your little one.The phase you are going through is very tough but it will pass.
> Personally I would not support DNC.DNC left me with patchy uterus :(.So better pass it yourself or go for medical management.I had blighted ovum last yr and I was given cytotec and misoporstol to pass the sac myself.I won't say it was any easy but it was quick.I bled for 5 days heavily.Emotionally it is very hard but we are always here to support you in any need.So just vent whenever you need.

:hugs:thanks, yes, i just have to learn to let go and move forward because this was not in my hands. trying to remain positive. i too do not want a d&c, let's hope my doctor tells me on friday that i can have the medical management to help pass this little sac. thanks for being there <3

I dont want to "depress" this thread, I apologize! Deep in my heart I am really wishing you all a big big big big fat fat fat fat + + + + + + +

:thumbup:


----------



## Lovelymo79

jaan613 said:


> Lovelymo79 said:
> 
> 
> Hi All! I'm a 34 y/o single woman, TTC for #1 with donor sperm. Waiting for AF to come today or tomorrow so I can get IUI #1 around October 7th or so. Any tips or words of encouragement? I've used OPKs for trial runs in the previous months but wondering how long after first positive OPK should I go in for the IUI/ I've been reading that 24 hours is ideal. Is that true? Has that worked for anyone?
> 
> I had my IUI done exactly 24 hours after my trigger shot, if that means anything to you. It worked because it resulted in a BFP. Good luck to you :)Click to expand...

Awesome. I think I will go with that. Thanks!:)


----------



## ttcmoon

Lovelymo79 said:


> Hi All! I'm a 34 y/o single woman, TTC for #1 with donor sperm. Waiting for AF to come today or tomorrow so I can get IUI #1 around October 7th or so. Any tips or words of encouragement? I've used OPKs for trial runs in the previous months but wondering how long after first positive OPK should I go in for the IUI/ I've been reading that 24 hours is ideal. Is that true? Has that worked for anyone?

Hello Lovely, welcome to this thread.I hope this will be your monitored cycle.So once you get your AF your doctor will give you medication for ovulation (or are you planning to go for a non medicated cycle).Success rate is higher for medicated specially injectible cycle.Your doctor will monitor your follicle size,linin and LH surge and will give you trigger shot.Generally egg is released after 36-40hrs of the shot.But in some cases your body starts its surge itself so egg release can be faster.Some doctors prefer to have Back to back IUI's in 24hrs and 36hrs and some prefer either of the timings.I wish you all the best for your cycle.


----------



## summer2011

BFN again this morning. I stopped my progesterone sups an just waiting on af. Going to take next month to check my tubes again. The FS has ordered a SIS (saline infused sonohystogram) similar to an hsg but performed in clinic with a smaller catheter and ultrasound instead of X-ray. Hopefully it will be much easier for me than the hsg I had last year. Will let you all know how it goes. 

Officially a cheerleader for the other gals in the tww


----------



## gingmg

Jaan- I am very sorry you have to go through this, it can't be easy. You are so very brave and you WILL have your rainbow baby. We are all here anytime you need to talk.


----------



## amazingLife

Can join you all i m doing my second iui tuis month ,, cd 3-7 gonal f 37.5 units,cd 7 to cd12 gonal 75 units ,today morning ultrasound showed one follice 11 and one 13 on each ovary resp.lining was type 2.i think i m reponding slw or thats what my doc wants

Good to share iui experiences here. Good luck all


----------



## gingmg

Lovelymo-Welcome. I am also using donor sperm (I am a lesbian). Our first bunch of IUIs we did unmedicated and unmonitored. Every clinic is different. Because it is so expensive to do meds/monitoring and because nothing is "risk free" my clinic wouldn't do meds/monitoring until I "proved" I needed it. Which I have now proved and have moved on. If you are monitoring at home with OPKs you will have your IUI the morning following your positive OPK. I suggest you use the smiley face OPK so there is absolutely no question of if the line is dark enough to be considered positive. Frozen sperm doesn't live as long as fresh, so you want to be dead on with the day. Don't be discouraged by my story. In my real life many of my lesbian friends conceived within their first few IUIs with no meds. I am not one of them and have now met infertility criteria and am getting closer to IVF. There is no way to know how this is going to turn out unless you start trying. Some people that I have met on this website did meds from the beginning, but my clinic doesn't allow it until you meet the same criteria of people trying at home. The monitoring was too expensive, so we didn't do it until insurance covered it. It's frustrating, but I respect them for that rule. And by the way, we arrived at the same day monitoring at home and monitoring in the clinic. Good luck!


----------



## gingmg

Lovely- also as far as the back to back IUIs, my clinic left that up to me. They didn't feel that it would up my chances, and since the donor sperm is insanely expensive, we just do the one IUI every month. As long as the timing is right, one should be enough.


----------



## River54

No, I haven't been given any progesterone supplements for this cycle.
Cramping has subsided mostly. I have alot of hope for this cycle!

Hatethewait - did you go in yet? FX for you!


----------



## jaan613

summer2011 said:


> BFN again this morning. I stopped my progesterone sups an just waiting on af. Going to take next month to check my tubes again. The FS has ordered a SIS (saline infused sonohystogram) similar to an hsg but performed in clinic with a smaller catheter and ultrasound instead of X-ray. Hopefully it will be much easier for me than the hsg I had last year. Will let you all know how it goes.
> 
> Officially a cheerleader for the other gals in the tww

i didn't get my BFP until 15 days after IUI. I hear some wait even longer. Never know until AF shows! And I'm praying she doesn't for you :)


----------



## jaan613

gingmg said:


> Jaan- I am very sorry you have to go through this, it can't be easy. You are so very brave and you WILL have your rainbow baby. We are all here anytime you need to talk.

thank you so much. all i want to do is pick up a pack of cigs and trying to stop myself is adding to the stress! ARGH! 
:cry:

thank you ladies for all giving me your support. xoxox for each and everyone of you.

where are the BFPs at??? We need some good news!!!


----------



## jaan613

River54 said:


> No, I haven't been given any progesterone supplements for this cycle.
> Cramping has subsided mostly. I have alot of hope for this cycle!
> 
> Hatethewait - did you go in yet? FX for you!

Sending you some of my hope too! Good luck :)


----------



## gingmg

I'm out.


----------



## gingmg

Jaan- don't smoke!!! It's so hard I know, but you aren't going to feel any better. I recently quit and after my negative beta today, the first thing I did was drive to the store and buy ciggs. I'm so ashamed I did that! And it didnt make me feel any better, only worse.


----------



## summer2011

Any of you girls on crinone... How long did it take for af to show after stopping?


----------



## Hatethewait85

Summer - That stinks about your hubby's job. Does your clinic offer to freeze sperm samples? It's probably good to give your body a break from the hormones and ttc craziness anyway! Good luck with your SIS this cycle. I had a rotten time with the hsg, too, so I hope I never have to do that again! You are right, it will happen... only time will tell! Fx for you! 

River - Glad to hear your IUI went well. Sounds like you had a good sperm sample so I hope one finds the egg!! Fx for you!

jaan - I've never had a m/c but just wanted to give you a :hugs: It is definitely ok to cry and be angry. What you're going through can't be easy. I second gingmg - don't smoke!!!! Hang in there chica! 

ttcmoon - This is such a tough journey :hugs:. I have been trying for more than 2 years and still can't believe I've never had a BFP. I'm glad you have an aggressive clinic. I do, too. Keep us updated on any changes they make. I'm always interested to hear about other adjustments that are made. Although I wouldn't wish a m/c on anyone, at least you know your body can get pregnant. It's just figuring out why things don't stick! Those tests you mention sound like a good start. Fx for you!!

lovelymo - Hi! Good luck with your first IUI. I hope one is all you need! With my clinic, I've scheduled the IUI 24hrs after my first positive opk my last 2 cycles. It hasn't worked, but I've been having weird opk testing so I wouldn't go by my experience!

amazinglife - Hi! What day in your cycle are you today? Do you go in for another ultrasound, soon? Good luck with your IUI. 

gingmg- so sorry you are out. Did AF come?? gah this ttc business is so frustrating! :hugs:

AFM - IUI this morning went well. 19mil sperm post-wash which was lower than normal for my hubby (usually 30-40mil). We bd-ed on Saturday which is the closest we've ever done it to the IUI, so maybe that's why? I'm ok with that number though as they say anything over 10mil is good enough. With all my extra eggies this time there are more than enough targets for his swimmers! :haha: I have also had some cramping off and on since then, more right now - getting close to the 36hrs from the trigger so maybe it's ovulation? I'm not feeling so good, so I'm not sure I'm for it, but do you think bd-ing tonight or tomorrow AM would help my odds? 

:dust:


----------



## River54

Hatethewait - my fs told me because of the trigger to bd that same night. I had cramps after the IUI yesterday, and then after bding, my cramps were worse, but I couldn't help but think that was when the O was happening. Sounds like you got lots of targets for those swimmers! My fs also said anything over 10mil is what they want for IUI - FX!


----------



## jaan613

gingmg said:


> I'm out.

*HUG HUG* We will get through this, together!!:hugs:


----------



## jaan613

gingmg said:


> Jaan- don't smoke!!! It's so hard I know, but you aren't going to feel any better. I recently quit and after my negative beta today, the first thing I did was drive to the store and buy ciggs. I'm so ashamed I did that! And it didnt make me feel any better, only worse.

gosh, i'm sorry. i officially cut down as of april - down to 2-3 smokes a day and as of july 28 i went off alcohol and cigs. i am just dying for one, just one!

i feel like its the only thing which will calm my nerves.
going to start going to the gym instead, soon as my doctor's appointment on friday is over and have to figure out about i will be miscarrying.


----------



## vkj73

I'm out. AF arrived yesterday, just as I predicted.
I just started clomid this eve.

Going for another iui round.

It's hard to not feel like we're either forcing it and/or, it's just not meant to be.

:nope:


----------



## jaan613

summer2011 said:


> Any of you girls on crinone... How long did it take for af to show after stopping?

right after my IUI, my doctor prescribed me duphaston (progesterone oral tablets) for 14 days. after i got my bfp, at 4w3d, she put me on crinone. had i continued with this pregnancy, she told me i would be on it for 12 weeks.
i have stopped now after i heard about the blighted ovum, it's been 6 days and still nothing has shown up.


----------



## jaan613

Hatethewait85 said:


> Summer - That stinks about your hubby's job. Does your clinic offer to freeze sperm samples? It's probably good to give your body a break from the hormones and ttc craziness anyway! Good luck with your SIS this cycle. I had a rotten time with the hsg, too, so I hope I never have to do that again! You are right, it will happen... only time will tell! Fx for you!
> 
> River - Glad to hear your IUI went well. Sounds like you had a good sperm sample so I hope one finds the egg!! Fx for you!
> 
> jaan - I've never had a m/c but just wanted to give you a :hugs: It is definitely ok to cry and be angry. What you're going through can't be easy. I second gingmg - don't smoke!!!! Hang in there chica!
> 
> ttcmoon - This is such a tough journey :hugs:. I have been trying for more than 2 years and still can't believe I've never had a BFP. I'm glad you have an aggressive clinic. I do, too. Keep us updated on any changes they make. I'm always interested to hear about other adjustments that are made. Although I wouldn't wish a m/c on anyone, at least you know your body can get pregnant. It's just figuring out why things don't stick! Those tests you mention sound like a good start. Fx for you!!
> 
> lovelymo - Hi! Good luck with your first IUI. I hope one is all you need! With my clinic, I've scheduled the IUI 24hrs after my first positive opk my last 2 cycles. It hasn't worked, but I've been having weird opk testing so I wouldn't go by my experience!
> 
> amazinglife - Hi! What day in your cycle are you today? Do you go in for another ultrasound, soon? Good luck with your IUI.
> 
> gingmg- so sorry you are out. Did AF come?? gah this ttc business is so frustrating! :hugs:
> 
> AFM - IUI this morning went well. 19mil sperm post-wash which was lower than normal for my hubby (usually 30-40mil). We bd-ed on Saturday which is the closest we've ever done it to the IUI, so maybe that's why? I'm ok with that number though as they say anything over 10mil is good enough. With all my extra eggies this time there are more than enough targets for his swimmers! :haha: I have also had some cramping off and on since then, more right now - getting close to the 36hrs from the trigger so maybe it's ovulation? I'm not feeling so good, so I'm not sure I'm for it, but do you think bd-ing tonight or tomorrow AM would help my odds?
> 
> :dust:

thanks for the hug! yes, i stayed off the cigs. hoping today will pass too.
glad to hear your iui went well. i got my bfp with only 1.8million post wash, so you are fine. good luck my dear, i am hoping you get to see the double lines this month!!! 
I dont know why but when I did my IUI, my doctor told me no bd-ing for 4-5 nights. I would think it would help but she said let the "washed" sperm be the one which fertilises the egg. I know many people who BD before and after though!!


----------



## jaan613

vkj73 said:


> I'm out. AF arrived yesterday, just as I predicted.
> I just started clomid this eve.
> 
> Going for another iui round.
> 
> It's hard to not feel like we're either forcing it and/or, it's just not meant to be.
> 
> :nope:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ttcmoon

Summer - For me it takes 3-5 days for AF to return after stopping the progesterone supp.I do not use crinone but I used pretty similar one called susten and ETS EV in my cycles.Best of luck for your SIS.Looks like we will be cycle buddies again for the next one.I am keeping my fingers crossed for you still.May be you tested early and you AF will not return.I just hope this is true :) 

AmazingLife - Welcome to this thread.Yes it is really helpful to discuss about IUI here and have so many lovely ladies for support.Looks like you are responding slow but follicles may grow upto 2-3mm per day.So you have high chances to get your follies ready by CD14 and then you may go for trigger shot.This looks OK to me.I am not sure about type 2 linin but what is the thickness, did they mention anything?

gingmg - Best of luck for your journey.What is the criteria for IVF for your clinic.What is the cost of IVF there.Our insurance system does not cover IUI/IVF/monitoring or anything related to infertility, so it is a very costly and draining affair.did 
A brand new cycle is about to start for you!FX'd.

River - Great to know about your IUI.I used progesterone with all my IUI/monitored cycles.I am too hoping for a good outcome for you.FX'd.

Jaan - How are you doing dear?Did your bleeding start yet?Please do not smoke, it is really bad for ttc.Thinking about you :) 

Hatethewait - Thanks for those kind words and support, means a lot to me!Thanks to all of you for being by my side when I need you all most.I am glad to know about your IUI and the sperm count of your hubby looks fine.BD'in for 2-3 days after IUI helps in boosting the odds of getting pg.

vkj - I know how you feel.I feel exactly the same.I have stopped my progesterone sup and waiting for AF.Loads of hugs and good luck for you.

AFM - Not much from me.Now at work but do not feel like doing anything.Waiting for my AF now.I am so obsessed about ttc :( Nothing is happening for long.Don't I deserve one child at least?


----------



## jaan613

ttcmoon - thanks for thinking of me. <3 i am alright, at work but not really working and lurking around here. no bleeding yet. i dont feel different. symptoms of pregnancy have completely disappeared (sore boobs and nausea). but no cramping nor nothing yet. didnt smoke but oh boy do i feel like it!


----------



## Lovelymo79

ttcmoon said:


> Lovelymo79 said:
> 
> 
> Hi All! I'm a 34 y/o single woman, TTC for #1 with donor sperm. Waiting for AF to come today or tomorrow so I can get IUI #1 around October 7th or so. Any tips or words of encouragement? I've used OPKs for trial runs in the previous months but wondering how long after first positive OPK should I go in for the IUI/ I've been reading that 24 hours is ideal. Is that true? Has that worked for anyone?
> 
> Hello Lovely, welcome to this thread.I hope this will be your monitored cycle.So once you get your AF your doctor will give you medication for ovulation (or are you planning to go for a non medicated cycle).Success rate is higher for medicated specially injectible cycle.Your doctor will monitor your follicle size,linin and LH surge and will give you trigger shot.Generally egg is released after 36-40hrs of the shot.But in some cases your body starts its surge itself so egg release can be faster.Some doctors prefer to have Back to back IUI's in 24hrs and 36hrs and some prefer either of the timings.I wish you all the best for your cycle.Click to expand...

I will actually only be using OPKs at this time. I prefer to do 1 or 2 unmedicated cycles because I feel at this point, I want to do less first. If need be, then I'll advance to medicated cycles but my doctor and I both believe I don't need any medications at this time. I will get an u/a just before the iui just to make sure I haven't ovulated.


----------



## Lovelymo79

gingmg said:


> Lovelymo-Welcome. I am also using donor sperm (I am a lesbian). Our first bunch of IUIs we did unmedicated and unmonitored. Every clinic is different. Because it is so expensive to do meds/monitoring and because nothing is "risk free" my clinic wouldn't do meds/monitoring until I "proved" I needed it. Which I have now proved and have moved on. If you are monitoring at home with OPKs you will have your IUI the morning following your positive OPK. I suggest you use the smiley face OPK so there is absolutely no question of if the line is dark enough to be considered positive. Frozen sperm doesn't live as long as fresh, so you want to be dead on with the day. Don't be discouraged by my story. In my real life many of my lesbian friends conceived within their first few IUIs with no meds. I am not one of them and have now met infertility criteria and am getting closer to IVF. There is no way to know how this is going to turn out unless you start trying. Some people that I have met on this website did meds from the beginning, but my clinic doesn't allow it until you meet the same criteria of people trying at home. The monitoring was too expensive, so we didn't do it until insurance covered it. It's frustrating, but I respect them for that rule. And by the way, we arrived at the same day monitoring at home and monitoring in the clinic. Good luck!

Hi gingmg! I'm using both the lined OPKs and the advanced digital ones with the smiley faces at the same time. May be doing double work but I want to make sure! They both show positive at the same time so I'm going to stick with that! No meds this time. My doc is the same as yours - gotta prove I need them first before going that route. My doc also thinks one vial is just as good as b2b and only recommends doing 1 well-time IUI. AF should be showing up any minute now so let the countdown begin!


----------



## ttcmoon

jaan613 said:


> ttcmoon - thanks for thinking of me. <3 i am alright, at work but not really working and lurking around here. no bleeding yet. i dont feel different. symptoms of pregnancy have completely disappeared (sore boobs and nausea). but no cramping nor nothing yet. didnt smoke but oh boy do i feel like it!

I know how you feel dear.I hope this ordeal gets over soon.Please do not smoke.I know how tempting it is during stressful time.
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## gingmg

Question about injectables..
Looking at my protocol I start gonal f day 3-7 and my first ultrasound is day 7. Seems so early. On clomid my first ultrasound wasn't until day 12. Why so early? What cycle day did you have your IUI on injectables?


----------



## Hatethewait85

River54 said:


> Hatethewait - my fs told me because of the trigger to bd that same night. I had cramps after the IUI yesterday, and then after bding, my cramps were worse, but I couldn't help but think that was when the O was happening. Sounds like you got lots of targets for those swimmers! My fs also said anything over 10mil is what they want for IUI - FX!

Yeah, I bet your cramping was from o-ing, too. I had cramps last night between 6 and 9 pm or so which was close to 36hrs after the trigger shot. I felt like crap last night, so we bd this AM (about 6am) so hopefully we got things timed ok. I still felt like crap this morning but didn't want to miss any chance to get my bfp!! Fx we both get bfps in two weeks!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

vkj73 said:


> I'm out. AF arrived yesterday, just as I predicted.
> I just started clomid this eve.
> 
> Going for another iui round.
> 
> It's hard to not feel like we're either forcing it and/or, it's just not meant to be.
> 
> :nope:

:hugs: 

I hope this one is THE ONE!


----------



## Hatethewait85

jaan613 said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> Summer - That stinks about your hubby's job. Does your clinic offer to freeze sperm samples? It's probably good to give your body a break from the hormones and ttc craziness anyway! Good luck with your SIS this cycle. I had a rotten time with the hsg, too, so I hope I never have to do that again! You are right, it will happen... only time will tell! Fx for you!
> 
> River - Glad to hear your IUI went well. Sounds like you had a good sperm sample so I hope one finds the egg!! Fx for you!
> 
> jaan - I've never had a m/c but just wanted to give you a :hugs: It is definitely ok to cry and be angry. What you're going through can't be easy. I second gingmg - don't smoke!!!! Hang in there chica!
> 
> ttcmoon - This is such a tough journey :hugs:. I have been trying for more than 2 years and still can't believe I've never had a BFP. I'm glad you have an aggressive clinic. I do, too. Keep us updated on any changes they make. I'm always interested to hear about other adjustments that are made. Although I wouldn't wish a m/c on anyone, at least you know your body can get pregnant. It's just figuring out why things don't stick! Those tests you mention sound like a good start. Fx for you!!
> 
> lovelymo - Hi! Good luck with your first IUI. I hope one is all you need! With my clinic, I've scheduled the IUI 24hrs after my first positive opk my last 2 cycles. It hasn't worked, but I've been having weird opk testing so I wouldn't go by my experience!
> 
> amazinglife - Hi! What day in your cycle are you today? Do you go in for another ultrasound, soon? Good luck with your IUI.
> 
> gingmg- so sorry you are out. Did AF come?? gah this ttc business is so frustrating! :hugs:
> 
> AFM - IUI this morning went well. 19mil sperm post-wash which was lower than normal for my hubby (usually 30-40mil). We bd-ed on Saturday which is the closest we've ever done it to the IUI, so maybe that's why? I'm ok with that number though as they say anything over 10mil is good enough. With all my extra eggies this time there are more than enough targets for his swimmers! :haha: I have also had some cramping off and on since then, more right now - getting close to the 36hrs from the trigger so maybe it's ovulation? I'm not feeling so good, so I'm not sure I'm for it, but do you think bd-ing tonight or tomorrow AM would help my odds?
> 
> :dust:
> 
> thanks for the hug! yes, i stayed off the cigs. hoping today will pass too.
> glad to hear your iui went well. i got my bfp with only 1.8million post wash, so you are fine. good luck my dear, i am hoping you get to see the double lines this month!!!
> I dont know why but when I did my IUI, my doctor told me no bd-ing for 4-5 nights. I would think it would help but she said let the "washed" sperm be the one which fertilises the egg. I know many people who BD before and after though!!Click to expand...

Good for you! The urges will pass. You are so brave and strong - I know you can do it!! 

Thanks for sending some luck my way! That is interesting about no bding for 4-5 days... My doc hasn't really said much about bding at all. I ended up bding this morning even though I felt like crap. I think I ovulated last night so I was worried my "washed" sperm wouldn't be there anymore... I was reading something about how they can swim pass the Fallopian tubes?! I suppose the extra swimmers might up chances for multiples, too? I'm guessing the count this morning was probably much much lower than yesterday's anyway so I won't stress too much!


----------



## Hatethewait85

gingmg said:


> Question about injectables..
> Looking at my protocol I start gonal f day 3-7 and my first ultrasound is day 7. Seems so early. On clomid my first ultrasound wasn't until day 12. Why so early? What cycle day did you have your IUI on injectables?

I think they get an earlier ultrasound when on injectables so they can inc or dec the dose based on how you are responding after a few days. My guess is you will also go In for another ultrasound around cd 10-12. I've not done injectable only cycle, so I'm just guessing here... I'm sure your clinic would have a good answer for you! Keeping my fx for you!!


----------



## heath81003

Hi all! I'm new to this board. My DH and I have been ttc for 18 months now. I just had my first IUI this morning so I am beginning the tww. I had an hcg test done a few months ago which showed my left tube blocked and unfortunately my u/s a few days ago showed the follicle to be on the left side. My dr said he wasn't worried bc we aren't positive that my tube is blocked and to continue with the iui. Has anyone had an luck with an iui with a possible tube blocked? I don't really have high expectations for this month but I guess you never know! :) Good luck to everyone!


----------



## gingmg

Thought I posted this, but guess it didn't go through.
Do injectables improve the quality and integrity of the eggs or just makes more of them?


----------



## River54

gingmg said:


> Question about injectables..
> Looking at my protocol I start gonal f day 3-7 and my first ultrasound is day 7. Seems so early. On clomid my first ultrasound wasn't until day 12. Why so early? What cycle day did you have your IUI on injectables?

Yeah my FS had me come in for an u/s on cd9, to check up on the progress. For me, I didn't need any more meds after that as I had 2 dominant follies. They just waited for them to grow for a few more days, went in for another u/s, then I got triggered. My IUI ended up on cd13. When I asked them about a claim form, they don't do things til the end of the cycle as you may be prescribed more stuff during.


----------



## amazingLife

Hatethewait85 said:


> Summer - That stinks about your hubby's job. Does your clinic offer to freeze sperm samples? It's probably good to give your body a break from the hormones and ttc craziness anyway! Good luck with your SIS this cycle. I had a rotten time with the hsg, too, so I hope I never have to do that again! You are right, it will happen... only time will tell! Fx for you!
> 
> River - Glad to hear your IUI went well. Sounds like you had a good sperm sample so I hope one finds the egg!! Fx for you!
> 
> jaan - I've never had a m/c but just wanted to give you a :hugs: It is definitely ok to cry and be angry. What you're going through can't be easy. I second gingmg - don't smoke!!!! Hang in there chica!
> 
> ttcmoon - This is such a tough journey :hugs:. I have been trying for more than 2 years and still can't believe I've never had a BFP. I'm glad you have an aggressive clinic. I do, too. Keep us updated on any changes they make. I'm always interested to hear about other adjustments that are made. Although I wouldn't wish a m/c on anyone, at least you know your body can get pregnant. It's just figuring out why things don't stick! Those tests you mention sound like a good start. Fx for you!!
> 
> lovelymo - Hi! Good luck with your first IUI. I hope one is all you need! With my clinic, I've scheduled the IUI 24hrs after my first positive opk my last 2 cycles. It hasn't worked, but I've been having weird opk testing so I wouldn't go by my experience!
> 
> amazinglife - Hi! What day in your cycle are you today? Do you go in for another ultrasound, soon? Good luck with your IUI.
> 
> gingmg- so sorry you are out. Did AF come?? gah this ttc business is so frustrating! :hugs:
> 
> AFM - IUI this morning went well. 19mil sperm post-wash which was lower than normal for my hubby (usually 30-40mil). We bd-ed on Saturday which is the closest we've ever done it to the IUI, so maybe that's why? I'm ok with that number though as they say anything over 10mil is good enough. With all my extra eggies this time there are more than enough targets for his swimmers! :haha: I have also had some cramping off and on since then, more right now - getting close to the 36hrs from the trigger so maybe it's ovulation? I'm not feeling so good, so I'm not sure I'm for it, but do you think bd-ing tonight or tomorrow AM would help my odds?
> 
> :dust:

Yes i have ultrasound tommorow. Good luck thats a good sperm count


----------



## jaan613

gingmg said:


> Question about injectables..
> Looking at my protocol I start gonal f day 3-7 and my first ultrasound is day 7. Seems so early. On clomid my first ultrasound wasn't until day 12. Why so early? What cycle day did you have your IUI on injectables?

hello, i wanted to share with you my cycle last month - incase that might help you in any way.

the brand of injectibles i was using - PUREGON

CD 2 - shot 1 - 75 iu
CD 4 - shot 2 - 75 iu
CD 6 - shot 3 - 75 iu
CD 8 - shot 4 - 75 iu
CD 9 - ultra sound # 1 (2 follies, 1x1x0.8cm and 1.2x1.1x1cm)
CD 10 - shot 5 - 75 iu
CD 11- ultra sound #2 (3 follies, 1.2x1.4x1.3cm, 1.45x1.2x1cm, 1x1x1cm) shot #6 - 75 iu
CD 12 - shot #7 - 75 iu
CD 13 - shot #8 - 75 iu
CD 14 - ultrasound #3 (3 follies, 1.8x2.0x.9cm, 2.2x1.8x1.3cm, 1.7x1.4x1.8cm)
CD 15 - 10am Trigger Shot 
CD 16 - 10am IUI

CD 31 - BFP.

I live in Asia, so things may be a little different than what they do in north america or europe. But this is what my doctor guided me through the month of August. 


Best of luck, I am excited for you to try injectables, just because for me they worked and i produced eggs :) TOO BAD IT DIDNT STICK :(


----------



## jaan613

Hatethewait85 said:


> jaan613 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> Summer - That stinks about your hubby's job. Does your clinic offer to freeze sperm samples? It's probably good to give your body a break from the hormones and ttc craziness anyway! Good luck with your SIS this cycle. I had a rotten time with the hsg, too, so I hope I never have to do that again! You are right, it will happen... only time will tell! Fx for you!
> 
> River - Glad to hear your IUI went well. Sounds like you had a good sperm sample so I hope one finds the egg!! Fx for you!
> 
> jaan - I've never had a m/c but just wanted to give you a :hugs: It is definitely ok to cry and be angry. What you're going through can't be easy. I second gingmg - don't smoke!!!! Hang in there chica!
> 
> ttcmoon - This is such a tough journey :hugs:. I have been trying for more than 2 years and still can't believe I've never had a BFP. I'm glad you have an aggressive clinic. I do, too. Keep us updated on any changes they make. I'm always interested to hear about other adjustments that are made. Although I wouldn't wish a m/c on anyone, at least you know your body can get pregnant. It's just figuring out why things don't stick! Those tests you mention sound like a good start. Fx for you!!
> 
> lovelymo - Hi! Good luck with your first IUI. I hope one is all you need! With my clinic, I've scheduled the IUI 24hrs after my first positive opk my last 2 cycles. It hasn't worked, but I've been having weird opk testing so I wouldn't go by my experience!
> 
> amazinglife - Hi! What day in your cycle are you today? Do you go in for another ultrasound, soon? Good luck with your IUI.
> 
> gingmg- so sorry you are out. Did AF come?? gah this ttc business is so frustrating! :hugs:
> 
> AFM - IUI this morning went well. 19mil sperm post-wash which was lower than normal for my hubby (usually 30-40mil). We bd-ed on Saturday which is the closest we've ever done it to the IUI, so maybe that's why? I'm ok with that number though as they say anything over 10mil is good enough. With all my extra eggies this time there are more than enough targets for his swimmers! :haha: I have also had some cramping off and on since then, more right now - getting close to the 36hrs from the trigger so maybe it's ovulation? I'm not feeling so good, so I'm not sure I'm for it, but do you think bd-ing tonight or tomorrow AM would help my odds?
> 
> :dust:
> 
> thanks for the hug! yes, i stayed off the cigs. hoping today will pass too.
> glad to hear your iui went well. i got my bfp with only 1.8million post wash, so you are fine. good luck my dear, i am hoping you get to see the double lines this month!!!
> I dont know why but when I did my IUI, my doctor told me no bd-ing for 4-5 nights. I would think it would help but she said let the "washed" sperm be the one which fertilises the egg. I know many people who BD before and after though!!Click to expand...
> 
> Good for you! The urges will pass. You are so brave and strong - I know you can do it!!
> 
> Thanks for sending some luck my way! That is interesting about no bding for 4-5 days... My doc hasn't really said much about bding at all. I ended up bding this morning even though I felt like crap. I think I ovulated last night so I was worried my "washed" sperm wouldn't be there anymore... I was reading something about how they can swim pass the Fallopian tubes?! I suppose the extra swimmers might up chances for multiples, too? I'm guessing the count this morning was probably much much lower than yesterday's anyway so I won't stress too much!Click to expand...

Hi dear,
As long as your doctor didn't put you on a sex ban (haha) i would go for it! :) Gosh how exciting for you. Relax and don't put too much pressure on your body the next few days. Best of luck, hoping to hear a BFP announcement from you this cycle.

xx


----------



## jaan613

Hatethewait85 said:


> gingmg said:
> 
> 
> Question about injectables..
> Looking at my protocol I start gonal f day 3-7 and my first ultrasound is day 7. Seems so early. On clomid my first ultrasound wasn't until day 12. Why so early? What cycle day did you have your IUI on injectables?
> 
> I think they get an earlier ultrasound when on injectables so they can inc or dec the dose based on how you are responding after a few days. My guess is you will also go In for another ultrasound around cd 10-12. I've not done injectable only cycle, so I'm just guessing here... I'm sure your clinic would have a good answer for you! Keeping my fx for you!!Click to expand...




gingmg said:


> Question about injectables..
> Looking at my protocol I start gonal f day 3-7 and my first ultrasound is day 7. Seems so early. On clomid my first ultrasound wasn't until day 12. Why so early? What cycle day did you have your IUI on injectables?

yes she is right, the ultrasounds are done earlier so they can monitor the growth of eggs. this gives them a chance to slow down on dosages if you produce faster and avoid hyper stimulation too.


----------



## curni2112

Hi everyone!! I know I have been tragically MIA :dohh::brat:. We had gone to DC over this past weekend. I traveled by myself up there with my boys as my hubby was already there on business that went through the weekend. So needless to say entertaining them all weekend was an exhausting feat lol. Then work has just been insane, and by the time I get home and make and eat dinner I'm wiped out! Anyhoo...I've plaid some catch up.

Hatethewait - sounds like you are having an amazing cycle this cycle. All of those follies!!! Can't wait to hear how this turns out for you :thumbup:. Hubby's count sounds good even if not as high as before so I wouldn't worry about that at all. And like someone else said...they have lots of targets to chose from lol! Hope you are feeling better!

ttcmoon - so sorry about your BFN...I totally understand about all of this being draining. But we find a way to carry on right!

gingmg - onto injectibles!! Keep us posted on how that goes for you...fx'ed it's exactly what you need for you BFP!!

River - good luck this cycle! Hubby had a fantastic sample :happydance:. 

jaan - I am so very sorry about your loss. I know how it feels, and I wound't wish it on my very worst enemy. No words can express how deeply a loss like that hurts. It took me quite sometime to deal with...and even to this day I have moments of deep despair over it. I hope that you get your little rainbow take home baby very soon :hugs:.

Vkj and Summer - so very sorry for your BFN's...loads of babydust headed your way for your next cycles!!

LovingMyTripawd - I'm so excited for you!! I know it's hard to fully accept it this early on, but I sure have everything crossed for you that this is your little sticky bean!!

To all the new ladies...welcome!!

AFM - I was right...the witch found me last thursday. I went in on Friday before I left for out of town for my CD3 (but on CD2) ultrasound. He said my right ovary looked beautiful lol! It was ripe with follies (7 or 8) ready to grow some eggies. My left, which I think last cycle was pretty much a dud, even had a count of 3 or 4 that were there ready to produce some eggs. My AMH results came back and they were on the low side (.87), but given I'm 40 that's a pretty normal number. He's optimistic with how I responded with my first cycle, and especially now with my Antral Follicle Count and the way my ovaries look. So he's very optimistic which makes me very optimistic! He kept me on the 7.5mg of Letrozole day 3-7, then upped my follistim from 75 iu's to 125 iu's for four days instead of 2. I start the follistim today on cd8. I go in on Monday for a follie check. So fingers crossed everything looks as good and have my IUI next week :happydance:. Bummed the first round didn't work, but excited about round 2! Bring on the BFP's for all of us :dust:


----------



## Hatethewait85

heath - Hi!! Welcome to the club! I have heard some women mention getting BFP from similar situations so let's hope you join THAT club, too :thumbup:I'm only 1 day ahead of you, so we can be waiting partners!

amazing life - how was your ultrasound? do you have a game plan for your iui?

curni - sounds like you've been busy! so sorry the witch found you!! it's so good that your ovaries looked great from the start, though. you'll have to let us know how your ultrasound goes on Monday! I hope #2 is lucky for you! I hope #3 is the lucky one for me :) I am starting to feel better, too. I can almost breathe out of my nose again! Thanks for asking! 

AFM - 2dpiui/o and not much going on. I do think I o-ed about 10 hours after my IUI based on the cramping that was going on then. Hopefully that was good timing? Only time will tell!!

Hope everyone else is doing ok!
:dust:


----------



## gingmg

Do injectables make the quality and integrity of the eggs better? Or just more of them?


----------



## curni2112

Hatethewait85 said:


> heath - Hi!! Welcome to the club! I have heard some women mention getting BFP from similar situations so let's hope you join THAT club, too :thumbup:I'm only 1 day ahead of you, so we can be waiting partners!
> 
> amazing life - how was your ultrasound? do you have a game plan for your iui?
> 
> curni - sounds like you've been busy! so sorry the witch found you!! it's so good that your ovaries looked great from the start, though. you'll have to let us know how your ultrasound goes on Monday! I hope #2 is lucky for you! I hope #3 is the lucky one for me :) I am starting to feel better, too. I can almost breathe out of my nose again! Thanks for asking!
> 
> AFM - 2dpiui/o and not much going on. I do think I o-ed about 10 hours after my IUI based on the cramping that was going on then. Hopefully that was good timing? Only time will tell!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok!
> :dust:

That sounds like great timing to me!!!! Hope this two weeks passes quickly for you!!!


----------



## curni2112

gingmg said:


> Do injectables make the quality and integrity of the eggs better? Or just more of them?

It's my understanding that it just produces more of them, not necessarily better ones. But the fact that there are more there increases the chances that a good one sticks :thumbup:! Fingers crossed for you!! Have you started the injections yet? Just started mine last night...second cycle in and I'm like an old pro at it now lol.


----------



## gingmg

Curni I start today.


----------



## Hatethewait85

curni2112 said:


> gingmg said:
> 
> 
> Do injectables make the quality and integrity of the eggs better? Or just more of them?
> 
> It's my understanding that it just produces more of them, not necessarily better ones. But the fact that there are more there increases the chances that a good one sticks :thumbup:! Fingers crossed for you!! Have you started the injections yet? Just started mine last night...second cycle in and I'm like an old pro at it now lol.Click to expand...

What she said! Good luck!!!


----------



## River54

HateTheWait - when are you going to test?


----------



## Hatethewait85

River54 said:


> HateTheWait - when are you going to test?

Good question... I'm not sure. My last 2 cycles have been 26 days so I was expecting af on 10/9. But I ovulated earlier this cycle (cd12 vs cd14 and 15) compared to my last two cycles, so do you think af will come earlier, then?? She's come exactly 12 days after my iui the last two times, so that would be 10/6! 

I hate testing early because it is too depressing when/if its negative!! Wen do you think you'll test?? We can test together!


----------



## River54

:) I go in for my beta 10/7. I'll probably test this weekend so I can see the 'trigger' lines to make sure these ICs actually work, then I dunno. kinda scared to test after the trigger is gone...but I know OH is almost as bad as me - did you poas? etc etc...so he can't complain when I buy a bunch ;)


----------



## Hatethewait85

River54 said:


> :) I go in for my beta 10/7. I'll probably test this weekend so I can see the 'trigger' lines to make sure these ICs actually work, then I dunno. kinda scared to test after the trigger is gone...but I know OH is almost as bad as me - did you poas? etc etc...so he can't complain when I buy a bunch ;)

I've never tested the trigger out before but only have one hpt at home so I think I'm going to save it. I'm not even sure I could get any ICs in time at this point. Maybe I'll test 10/7 if AF doesn't get me first. My hubby was the same as yours for our first IUI... but I told him I couldn't handle it! It was stressing me out too much! He's been much better since!

Let me know how your testing goes this weekend!


----------



## jaan613

hi everyone,
i had cramps sooo bad all thursday night, so i went for ultrasound yesterday(friday) and showed that everything was bleeding. my sac was collapsing and everything was still attached. doctor said it was best to do a d&c already and not wait any further as she was hesitant my body would not be able to expel all the tissue because of the high dosage of fertility medication i was on to help keep the pregnancy. she also said it looked like it was twins, so now i feel double sad :(
it was a long day yesterday, but i'm thankful its over.. i feel cramping off and on and feel uncomfortable. hoping after resting this weekend i will feel better next week. she said to wait till i have my next period before starting injectables again. 
hoping for some strength and positivity to carry me over the next few weeks. we spent so much money to have this pregnancy and now have spent so much money to remove it :( wish health care here covered all this. on a light dose of painkillers for the cramping.
under my blankey watching some tv, trying to get my mind off everything.

wishing you all a happy and healthy weekend x


----------



## River54

:hugs:


----------



## gingmg

Jaan- i am so sorry you have to go through all of this, it can't be easy. Get some good rest this weekend. (((((Big hugs))))))


----------



## ttcmoon

Jaan- I am so sorry for you.I just hope you feel better soon.When are you planning to go for the DNC?::hugs:: Please ask your doctor about medical management.Its cheaper and does not harm the uterus.I got patchy uterus as a result of DNC.It is not very common but may happen.But again DNC is less traumatic.You do not pass the sac yourself.So the trauma gets over soon with the operation.
Infertility kills...mentally physically and financially 

River - I too never tested the trigger shot.I end up spending so much on PAOS  so I try not to test before cd16 :) Best of luck for your cycle.

Hatethewait - Can't wait to see double lines for you :) 

ging - I too take tamoxifen+injectibles.Going daily to the clinic for injection is a headace but it helps to produce more eggs.So fingers crossed.

Curni - Sorry to know about the witch.Looks like you are having a very busy weekend.What you work as?Work pressure increases stress.And I sometime wonder is that causing my infertility.I hope this cycle goes well for you.Looks like we are cycle buddies!!

AFM - Went to the doctor yesterday.She did scan and put me on tamoxifen (clomid like medicine with milder side effects) +Decdan (steroid) + Folic acid+COQ10,folic acid and antioxidants.We may go for a back to back IUI this time.She said she was pretty hopeful about my last cycle as I had 4 follicles.But somehow it did not work.My bad luck.3 more cycles to go before we move to IVF.Fingers crossed for this cycle.
I had annual day in my office and I did singing.The show went good :)


----------



## Hatethewait85

Jaan - :hugs: I'm so sorry you are going through this. I hope you get some rest this weekend. 

ttcmoon - I still can't believe your last cycle didn't work with 4 follicles. Why does your doc think it didn't work? Timing issue? Hopefully b2b IUI's will do the trick this next cycle. Fx for you!! What kind of office do you work in? Singing? I'm glad I've never been asked to sing at work! 

How's everyone else doing?

AFM - I'm on day 2 of NO coffee and am going crazy. I really miss it - it tastes so good!! I've switched to tea instead, which I know has caffeine too, but has to be better than my espresso. This tww seems to be dragging on worse than the last 2. Probably because I'm so anxious to see if it worked this time!!! I tried to get a game plan set up with my fs for next cycle if this one does fail (I'm a planner and like to stay ahead of the game); however, they want me to make an appointment to discuss things if it doesn't work. So it looks like we'll be going au natural next cycle if necessary... I'm hoping that I won't have to worry about it!


----------



## River54

ttcmoon - singing? Glad it went well. What did you sing?

Hatethewait - no coffee eh? I drink water processed decaf. So, having my americano in the morning is almost essential! I stopped drinking caffeine a few years ago, as I noticed I get pretty jittery when I have it. Though the occasional green tea seems fine. I grew up with alot of coffee though, so I know how you feel. Tea is just not the same sometimes. I hope you get that + soon :)


----------



## Hatethewait85

It's brutal walking by my espresso machine multiple times a day! I've slowly cut back on coffee intake the last 6-7 months. Started with "strong" (according to my espresso machine) double-shot latte every morning with the occasional latte later on in the day, too. My fs says it's ok to have 1 cup of coffee a day, but I figure I can get through the day without it. And I'm not sure how my shot of espresso compares to a cup of coffee... How'd you give it up!?! I hope we both get our bfp soon! How's it going testing out the trigger this weekend?


----------



## gingmg

It's actually not that bad to give myself the shots. My wife does them, but I did it myself yesterday. Getting to be a pro, its not nearly as scary as I thought it would be. Oh the things we do!!!


----------



## gingmg

Hatethewait- I should give up coffee, but don't know if I can!


----------



## curni2112

Hatethewait85 said:


> River54 said:
> 
> 
> :) I go in for my beta 10/7. I'll probably test this weekend so I can see the 'trigger' lines to make sure these ICs actually work, then I dunno. kinda scared to test after the trigger is gone...but I know OH is almost as bad as me - did you poas? etc etc...so he can't complain when I buy a bunch ;)
> 
> I've never tested the trigger out before but only have one hpt at home so I think I'm going to save it. I'm not even sure I could get any ICs in time at this point. Maybe I'll test 10/7 if AF doesn't get me first. My hubby was the same as yours for our first IUI... but I told him I couldn't handle it! It was stressing me out too much! He's been much better since!
> 
> Let me know how your testing goes this weekend!Click to expand...

Hatethewait - if you ovulated earlier than you should be due to get af earlier too...so 10/6 is probably right! How are you feeling so far?? Anything odd or atypical going on??

River - good luck, hoping this is a BFP for you!


----------



## curni2112

jaan613 said:


> hi everyone,
> i had cramps sooo bad all thursday night, so i went for ultrasound yesterday(friday) and showed that everything was bleeding. my sac was collapsing and everything was still attached. doctor said it was best to do a d&c already and not wait any further as she was hesitant my body would not be able to expel all the tissue because of the high dosage of fertility medication i was on to help keep the pregnancy. she also said it looked like it was twins, so now i feel double sad :(
> it was a long day yesterday, but i'm thankful its over.. i feel cramping off and on and feel uncomfortable. hoping after resting this weekend i will feel better next week. she said to wait till i have my next period before starting injectables again.
> hoping for some strength and positivity to carry me over the next few weeks. we spent so much money to have this pregnancy and now have spent so much money to remove it :( wish health care here covered all this. on a light dose of painkillers for the cramping.
> under my blankey watching some tv, trying to get my mind off everything.
> 
> wishing you all a happy and healthy weekend x

Jaan - there are no words...I am so very sorry you are having to go through all of this. My thoughts and prayers are with you :hugs:


----------



## curni2112

ttcmoon said:


> Jaan- I am so sorry for you.I just hope you feel better soon.When are you planning to go for the DNC?::hugs:: Please ask your doctor about medical management.Its cheaper and does not harm the uterus.I got patchy uterus as a result of DNC.It is not very common but may happen.But again DNC is less traumatic.You do not pass the sac yourself.So the trauma gets over soon with the operation.
> Infertility kills...mentally physically and financially
> 
> River - I too never tested the trigger shot.I end up spending so much on PAOS  so I try not to test before cd16 :) Best of luck for your cycle.
> 
> Hatethewait - Can't wait to see double lines for you :)
> 
> ging - I too take tamoxifen+injectibles.Going daily to the clinic for injection is a headace but it helps to produce more eggs.So fingers crossed.
> 
> Curni - Sorry to know about the witch.Looks like you are having a very busy weekend.What you work as?Work pressure increases stress.And I sometime wonder is that causing my infertility.I hope this cycle goes well for you.Looks like we are cycle buddies!!
> 
> AFM - Went to the doctor yesterday.She did scan and put me on tamoxifen (clomid like medicine with milder side effects) +Decdan (steroid) + Folic acid+COQ10,folic acid and antioxidants.We may go for a back to back IUI this time.She said she was pretty hopeful about my last cycle as I had 4 follicles.But somehow it did not work.My bad luck.3 more cycles to go before we move to IVF.Fingers crossed for this cycle.
> I had annual day in my office and I did singing.The show went good :)

Oh wow...cycle buddies :happydance:. Nice to have company . I am a social worker, but do mostly administrative work now. It's no where near as stressful now since changing up from direct practice...but there is a different kind of stress involved on an administrative level...ugh! Just been a hectic few weeks! Fx'ed for both of us!!


----------



## curni2112

gingmg said:


> It's actually not that bad to give myself the shots. My wife does them, but I did it myself yesterday. Getting to be a pro, its not nearly as scary as I thought it would be. Oh the things we do!!!

Way to go on mastering the injections :thumbup:! Tonight I did it in record time lol. I'm not sure how I feel about the ease of which I can shoot myself up now :haha:. When is your ultrasound to see how things are progressing??


----------



## curni2112

I'm so tired...didn't have time to try and wrap up responses in one reply, so just tried to respond to each of them so, sorry for the multiple posts lol. 

AFM - gave myself my last injection tonight before my appointment tomorrow morning to see how things are progressing. Feeling a bit swollen and heavy in there so hoping for some good follie news! I'm so proud of myself...I have stopped temping cold turkey this cycle :happydance:. Took my temp the first couple days of my cycle and one morning I just decided not to do it, and haven't done it since. It feels like a huge anxiety producing weight has been lifted off my shoulders. Just gonna wait and see what happens, not try and overanalyze every dot on my chart this go round :thumbup:. Looking forward to hearing all of the updates this week/weekend!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

gingmg - Good work with the injections! It's not so bad once you get used to it. the first couple are mentally challenging - I never thought I would intentionally come at myself with a needle before, but like you said... the things we do... I think it would be harder to have someone else do it though. Not sure why. It's definitely been hard to give up coffee since I enjoy it so much, but today was much easier than yesterday. I hope tomorrow at work goes ok. How much coffee do you drink?

Curni - I figured AF would come earlier, but I think I'm going to keep telling myself she'll be here 10/8 that way I won't get my hopes up too high if she doesn't arrive on 10/6! I've been feeling pretty good - finally over my awful cold for the most part. The only "symptom" I've really noticed is some pinching cramping tonight. Good luck with your ultrasound tomorrow. I hope the "fullness" definitely means there are a few large follicles in there! And CONGRATS on giving up the temping! I hope you find your mornings less stressful - I know I did when I gave it up!


----------



## jaan613

ttcmoon said:


> Jaan- I am so sorry for you.I just hope you feel better soon.When are you planning to go for the DNC?::hugs:: Please ask your doctor about medical management.Its cheaper and does not harm the uterus.I got patchy uterus as a result of DNC.It is not very common but may happen.But again DNC is less traumatic.You do not pass the sac yourself.So the trauma gets over soon with the operation.
> Infertility kills...mentally physically and financially
> 
> River - I too never tested the trigger shot.I end up spending so much on PAOS  so I try not to test before cd16 :) Best of luck for your cycle.
> 
> Hatethewait - Can't wait to see double lines for you :)
> 
> ging - I too take tamoxifen+injectibles.Going daily to the clinic for injection is a headace but it helps to produce more eggs.So fingers crossed.
> 
> Curni - Sorry to know about the witch.Looks like you are having a very busy weekend.What you work as?Work pressure increases stress.And I sometime wonder is that causing my infertility.I hope this cycle goes well for you.Looks like we are cycle buddies!!
> 
> AFM - Went to the doctor yesterday.She did scan and put me on tamoxifen (clomid like medicine with milder side effects) +Decdan (steroid) + Folic acid+COQ10,folic acid and antioxidants.We may go for a back to back IUI this time.She said she was pretty hopeful about my last cycle as I had 4 follicles.But somehow it did not work.My bad luck.3 more cycles to go before we move to IVF.Fingers crossed for this cycle.
> I had annual day in my office and I did singing.The show went good :)

hello, i had the d&c done on friday at 7pm. still feeling mild cramping now but i guess the worst part is over. :cry:


----------



## River54

Hatethewait85 said:


> It's brutal walking by my espresso machine multiple times a day! I've slowly cut back on coffee intake the last 6-7 months. Started with "strong" (according to my espresso machine) double-shot latte every morning with the occasional latte later on in the day, too. My fs says it's ok to have 1 cup of coffee a day, but I figure I can get through the day without it. And I'm not sure how my shot of espresso compares to a cup of coffee... How'd you give it up!?! I hope we both get our bfp soon! How's it going testing out the trigger this weekend?

Gave it up slowly.... Testing out the trigger has been interesting, got a fairly faint positive on Sat, then an even fainter positive this morning, so I guess it is still slightly there. These ICs are the ultra sensitive, so I guess I am glad to know they work at least. Not sure when I'll test again.


----------



## nolababy1

Hi Ladies-

I hope to join your group! DH and I are "unexplained" as everything has come back in the clear. I'm 36 and he's going to be 43 next month so I'm thinking it's an age thing. We've been trying on our own for most of the year and have just begun the assisted portion of treatment. Two weeks ago my RE had me take tamoxifen instead of Clomid. She said it doesn't thin your lining as much. So I just had my first IUI on Sat so I am 2 dpiui. Had trigger shot 26 hours before IUI. Would love to have support (and offer support) in the TWW!


----------



## Hatethewait85

River- Sounds like the trigger is almost out of your system! Are you going to check again today or tomorrow to know the trigger is out of your system? If not, I would probably wait until this weekend to test again. Keep us posted!

nolababy- Hi! I'm 6 days into the tww for my 3rd IUI. I definitely found the tww after my first the hardest! I hope the first one works for you!! When do you think you'll test?

gingmg- how are the injections going? how many more do you have? when do you go in for your ultrasound. 

curni- how'd your appointment go today! I'm excited to see how things looked!!

jaan- how are you feeling? hope you got some good rest this weekend!

ttcmoon- is this your first time taking the tamoxifen? how have you been feeling?

amazinglife- how was your ultrasound last week? did you have your iui?

lovelymo- how are things going for you? did af come as planned? do you go in for an ultrasound to help monitor the timing of things?

vkj- how's this round going? when do you go in for your ultrasound?

lovemytripawd- how are you and the lil bean doing? good, i hope!!! have you had an appointment yet?

summer- how are you doing? got any plans for your month off ttc?

samoorah- did you get started for iui this cycle? hope things are well!

Hope that's everyone! Sorry if I missed anyone!!

AFM- 6 dpo/iui and doing well. Feel a bit bloated today, but not sure if it's just something I ate. Have had some minor cramping off and on. Also noticed my bb's may be sore, but I'm not sure if this is normal for me or not... I don't typically check this! who knows what any of this means - I'm trying not to read too much into anything.


----------



## samoorah1983

Hi everyone, ive been busy with work and we have events and shows booked for the next 3 months.. ive been in and out of the thread. I was supposed to start IUI this month but when I called them in to let them know AF arrived, they told me that husband needs to come in and do blood work and SA analysis, then my coordinator goes we cant start start you on anything until husband results come out, and then we do iUI the following cycle.. im depressed and I cant stand anything right now.. I don't want to work, I don't want to see anyone, husband is not so supportive with the "TTC" subject hes depressing me even more!! All we talk about is work or family issues, but when it comes to talking about getting the IUI done or talking about having a child he gets frustrated and mad. If I cant talk about this with him then who?!!? He desperately wants a baby with me but hates to talk about it!!! I dont know what to do.. I'm so sad right now and he has no idea what I am going through.. I have to vent here otherwise I will lose it!! :crying: im sorry ladies :(


----------



## River54

:hugs: - they didn't tell you this before? Has he not had an SA before? I hope you start to feel better soon. Sorry that this happened.


----------



## vkj73

hello ladies!

hope everyone is doing well.

hatethewait, thanks for checking in.

i'm trying acupuncture tomorrow, scan on wednesday.

at this point (moving on to my 7th iui), i'm prepared for it not to happen.
i think we're going to try maybe one or two more rounds, then we may "call it a day."

good luck to all!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## gingmg

Hatethewait- you are so good to remember everyone!

Hope everyone is hanging in there.


----------



## curni2112

Hatethewait - you are so awesome to check in with everyone like that! We have alot of ladies among us, hoping for some exciting feedback!! Good luck to everyone :flower:.

Samoorah - I don't understand why a SA would delay your IUI? They can run the analysis off the sample he provides?! That's what my doc did the first go round. My hubby had one done a while prior that didn't come back all that great, so instead of rerunning it beforehand he just used the sample he provided for the IUI for a re-analysis. That makes no sense to me...I'd be quite peeved too! I'm so sorry you feel like your OH isn't there for you with this. While they will never fully understand everything we go through when it comes to everything associated with TCC, especially once we get to the assisted techniques, they too go through their internal battles. I know I've felt at times like my OH hasn't been as supportive and vocal as I'd like him to be, but we have had talks about how this is stressful and psychologically draining for him too...and that he doesn't really want to talk about all of that since it makes him more anxious. Your OH could be very very nervous about getting checked out...this is a huge deal for them, I know my hubby was a nervous wreck about how all that was going to check out. And he was pretty beaten down when the first one came back not so great. So while I'm not saying to give up trying to see if he'll talk about it, just know that just because he isn't doesn't mean he's trying to slight you, or slight the process...it just wears on them too mentally and emotionally and they typically don't express themselves the way we do...and for us that can be quite frustrating and sometimes pretty hurtful. I wish you nothing but the best!! 

jaan - I hope your doing ok, all considered :hugs:

vkj73 - really hoping this is it for you! You've been through a lot...fx'ed cross this is the lucky cycle :hugs:.

AFM - UGH!! So was feeling pretty defeated yesterday, still am in a way. Went in for my ultrasound yesterday morning and the first thing he comments on is the fluid around my ovaries...from my research and reading on these kinds of forums, I knew that this wasn't necessarily a great sign. So he started to talk about how I may have already surged...uuuuggggghhhhhh! He did see two follies on my right one 27 and one 20, nothing on my left :sad2::brat:. My lining was better this go round, but my left ovary totally petered out on me. He said he was going to call the lab and see if they still had time to add on an LH result to the blood sample I had left earlier that morning for my estradiol level. Luckily they could. So I left with him not quite sure how he was going to deal with my IUI, yesterday, today?? He didn't know, depended on what the blood work said. So finally got a call back from the nurse yesterday after 4pm and she said to take my trigger when I got home and come in today for my IUI at 11am. She gave me my labs...which I couldn't really make any sense of, E2 seemed low (208), LH was 4.4 (still low, but can't help but wonder if I surged over the weekend and it's gone back down)...but she couldn't really explain anything about what they meant and my doc was in surgery. 

I did end up talking to my doc because I had to call afterhours because they forgot to get me a sample cup for my hubby to use this morning...he can't seem to get past the anxiety of leaving the sample in the office, he delivers it himself. So my doc and I tried to figure out where we could get our hands on a sterile cup. Their offices were closed, the blood lab was closed, finally an urgent care center told us about a home health supply store that would probably have them, sure enough they did. So crisis averted...it was either that or hubby do it in the car at the office lol!

I can't help but think I've already surged over the weekend, I had alot of ovulation like crampiness yesterday evening with some EWCM and not much today so far, so I really feel like I ovulated last night. I'm a little annoyed that he didn't check me until cd12, I should have pushed harder to be seen on Saturday on cd10 which I knew was going to be an issue. When I talked to him on the phone last night he said my labs looked good, and the timing is perfect as we caught it as I was surging naturally...but I'm not convinced that is true. So we shall see...hoping we're not paying for a wasted IUI...part of me feels like this is the same as throwing up almost $2000 in dollar bills in the middle of the street for all the passersby :sad2:


----------



## gingmg

Curni- oh no, I hope you didn't surge. Is day 12 normal for you? Maybe you didn't. What day do you usually go?


----------



## curni2112

gingmg said:


> Curni- oh no, I hope you didn't surge. Is day 12 normal for you? Maybe you didn't. What day do you usually go?

This is only my second medicated cycle...the first I didn't surge on my own. I had my u/s cd10, triggered cd11, then IUI cd13. I can't go off my natural cycles as I usually surged anywhere from cd 29 to cd 33 lol. So since this is my second medicated cycle and I seem to respond much quicker should this not work I will be advocating for follie checks sooner than day 12 from now on! They should have brought me in on saturday on cd 10, and I think they were just trying to keep an appointment off the books on a weekend day to be honest. The other issue is that they almost doubled my follistim dose and doubled the number of days I took it, and still only two follies with nothing at all on the left hand side. So not sure what that will mean for med tweaks should there be another cycle...which I can't help but feel like there will be.


----------



## curni2112

Hatethewait - forgot to say your crampiness and possible sore bb's sound very promising :happydance:.!! Sending you lots and lots of sticky vibes!!!!


----------



## nolababy1

Hatethewait85-Fingers crossed for you!! Since my trigger was 10,000 hCG I don't think I'll test until 14dpiui (Oct 11) which is when AF is due anyhow. I don't want to test too early and have the drug give me a false positive. From what I've read it can stay in my system that long? I've never had a positive pregnancy test so I really want it to be true when I get it. I go in for a progesterone check on Friday so hopefully everything will look as it should.


----------



## River54

I did test the trigger out. Today doesn't seem to be much there (8dpo, but 9 dp trigger). So, nice to know the tests actually do work. Probably won't try to test again til this weekend. I have been having cramps today and yesterday, hope it is a good sign.
FX!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Samoorah- this is definitely a good place to vent! I'm mad for you, too - that is so frustrating!! Why didn't they tell you that before?! I don't know why they would have to wait to see HIS results to put YOU on anything! I know a lot of hubby's struggle with assisted conception, too. I wish I had some good advice to share. It is a hard thing for any of us to get used to so try to be patient and hopefully he'll come around. And know you will always have us to vent too when things get too much! :hugs:

Vk- accupuncture has always intrigued me. Is this your first time going? How did you find a place? I hope this is lucky #7! Let us know how your scan goes tomorrow. Fx for you this time!

Curni- oh no! that is frustrating!! From reading on here, it sounds like a lot of people dont go in until cd12 so hopefully the fluid was nothing to worry about! My clinic doesnt monitor labs with my iuis so im not exactly sure how to interpret them. They seem low for someone close to ovulation but I really don't know much. I guess even if you did ovulate, there were obviously still eggs around so hopefully the trigger kicked em out in time for your iui this morning! 27 and 20 sound like great looking follies, too! And if you ovulated last night the eggs can live up to 24 hours so you should still be ok for timing! I know how frustrating it can be to worry about timing of everything... up until this last one, im not sure weve gotten the timing right for me!! How'd it go this morning??? Glad you were able to find a sterile cup so hubby didn't have to do it in the car :haha: my hubby has a problem with me being at the clinic while he does it, so he drops me off at a coffee shop first, haha! Hope your tww flies by and you get a sticky little bean!

Nola- I would either test out the trigger or wait the two weeks if I were you too. I agree - when I finally see two lines, I want it to be for real!! Good luck with your progesterone test this week!

River- I've been having cramping, too. I hope it's a good sign for both of us!!! I think I will test mon 10/7 if af doesn't get me first. I cant bring myself to test any earlier in case its a false positive or false negative! It'll be two weeks after the ovidrel so false positive risk would be low, too. Good luck testing this weekend. Let us know it goes! Fx!


----------



## gingmg

Curni- even if you started a natural surge if the follies were seen on ultrasound ( and those sizes looked awesome) you didnt ovulate? I had already started my natural surge last cycle when I did the trigger and then went the following morning versus 36 hours later. I think as long as they still saw them in there, your timing should be okay. And its true, the egg can live for 24 hours, so even if you did ovulate, it should be ok. I always get frustrated with the timing too!


----------



## vkj73

Hatethewait85 said:


> Samoorah- this is definitely a good place to vent! I'm mad for you, too - that is so frustrating!! Why didn't they tell you that before?! I don't know why they would have to wait to see HIS results to put YOU on anything! I know a lot of hubby's struggle with assisted conception, too. I wish I had some good advice to share. It is a hard thing for any of us to get used to so try to be patient and hopefully he'll come around. And know you will always have us to vent too when things get too much! :hugs:
> 
> Vk- accupuncture has always intrigued me. Is this your first time going? How did you find a place? I hope this is lucky #7! Let us know how your scan goes tomorrow. Fx for you this time!
> 
> Curni- oh no! that is frustrating!! From reading on here, it sounds like a lot of people dont go in until cd12 so hopefully the fluid was nothing to worry about! My clinic doesnt monitor labs with my iuis so im not exactly sure how to interpret them. They seem low for someone close to ovulation but I really don't know much. I guess even if you did ovulate, there were obviously still eggs around so hopefully the trigger kicked em out in time for your iui this morning! 27 and 20 sound like great looking follies, too! And if you ovulated last night the eggs can live up to 24 hours so you should still be ok for timing! I know how frustrating it can be to worry about timing of everything... up until this last one, im not sure weve gotten the timing right for me!! How'd it go this morning??? Glad you were able to find a sterile cup so hubby didn't have to do it in the car :haha: my hubby has a problem with me being at the clinic while he does it, so he drops me off at a coffee shop first, haha! Hope your tww flies by and you get a sticky little bean!
> 
> Nola- I would either test out the trigger or wait the two weeks if I were you too. I agree - when I finally see two lines, I want it to be for real!! Good luck with your progesterone test this week!
> 
> River- I've been having cramping, too. I hope it's a good sign for both of us!!! I think I will test mon 10/7 if af doesn't get me first. I cant bring myself to test any earlier in case its a false positive or false negative! It'll be two weeks after the ovidrel so false positive risk would be low, too. Good luck testing this weekend. Let us know it goes! Fx!

I've done acupuncture off and on with ttc#2. I did it when ttc #1. I truly believe it was one of the major factors in getting pg.

Last time I did it was July, but I decided to got for it again after talking to a friend who is my age and pg.

The strange thing is, I'm 9 days into my cycle (tomorrow is my scan) and I had some pretty serious cramping just hours ago. My acupuncture appointment was this afternoon. Haven't had cramping yet with clomid.

After we give iui another round or two, I may take a break and just do acupuncture/herbs.

Either way, I'm going back next week to hopefully help keep what will be a sticky bean:thumbup:

Good luck to all:hugs:


----------



## ttcmoon

Hi Ladies, How are you all doing?
Curni - Best of luck for your cycle.

Hatethewait- Sore boobs sound very promising, with both my pregnancies my breasts were strangely sore...something different than the soreness due to AF.best of luck!

River - When are you going to test?FX for you.

Nola - I too never test early.False negative is always better than false positive.Any positive result gives us too much of hope.Specially after going through these costly procedures.Best of luck for your progesterone test.

Ging - How are you doing?In which phase of cycle you are in? 

Vkj - Best of luck for your next scan.Are you planning for IUI in this cycle?


I have started my new cycle for IUI.Taking tamoxifen 20g,twice a day and got some injections.Tomorrow is day 7 and I will go for scan.
Looking forward to see some good follicles!Fingers crossed.


----------



## gingmg

I am so sick of dealing with this clinic. It's always something. I get my monitoring at an office near home and the IUIs at the main office that's over an hour away. Well, went for my CD 8 ultrasound and labs and the office was closed! Then the lab tech at the lab office didnt have any orders! I think the orders weren't in for the ultrasound either, so the tech left because she didnt think she was waiting for anyone else. I'm so frustrated. Waiting for them to call me back, I'm sure ill just go tomorrow, but I don't know if it messes anything up as far as doing more meds? I did 5 days of gonal f, was supposed to have the ultrasound today, but don't know if they have you take more based on what they see? Or if its 5 days only. It's always something at this clinic, always. I almost want to change clinics, but don't want to have to start over, or have it take months to even get in. I'm so mad!!!!


----------



## heath81003

Hi Ladies..sorry I've been mia since I last posted. I'm now 7 days post iui. No strange symptoms as of yet so I'm not getting my hopes up. How soon have some of you tested? I think I'm going to try to hold off until at least next Wed, that is if af doesn't show up before then. 

Hatethewait - good luck to you! You're symptoms seems promising! When do you think you will test?


----------



## LoveMyTripawd

Hey everyone. Just checking in. Thank you for asking about me, hatethewait. Things are going alright. Last week Tuesday my hcg reached 1200 so we went in for an ultrasound the next day because my doc wanted to rule out ectopic. We saw the sac for sure and possibly the yolk, it was hard to tell. But either way, the sac was definitely there where it should be. DH had the ultrasound photo printed out so he could keep it. Haha. As of Monday my hcg was 14,600 and my progesterone was 38. So things are looking good so far. My next appointment is October 8th (I will be a little over 6 weeks) and hopefully we will see the heartbeat. Then I think I will relax a bit more. So far I just have sore, swollen boobs and I'm so tired! DH just took a second job so he is working 14 hours a day. He started a few days before we found out I was pregnant, so I had promised him I would keep the house clean, walk the dog, have dinner made for him, do all the laundry, and pack his lunches. That way I wouldn't feel worthless while he is working has ass off. Then i found out I'm pregnant. So some nights I do alright, but mostly I am way too tired when I get home from work. He sometimes calls me and tells me to relax and take it easy. But I feel obligated so I cry (I blame the hormones) and he laughs and tells me I'm cute....yeah....that's mainly all that's been going on with me. Just tired and mood swingy.

I just want to let you know that I am still stalking the crap outta this thread! I just feel bad because I honestly don't know about all the medications and injectables and such, so I feel like I can't really contribute much to the conversations. But I am sticking around waiting for some more BFPs!!!


----------



## vkj73

Had my cd10 scan today.
One follicle (16) on the right side.

After so many rounds, I'm past trying to look for signs or read into things.

We do "our thing" on Sunday.

Away we go...


----------



## curni2112

Morning ladies :flower:.

River - when are you going to test?? Fx'ed for you!!!

vkj - good luck with the acupuncture! I did it what feels like eon's ago with my first son who is now almost 11. Insurance covered it back then though so I went all the time. I swear by it!! I just don't think I can swing it financially right now given we pulling all of our extra resources for the RE stuff...grrrr. Sounds like you have the makings of a great follie...good luck on Sunday!

ttcmoon - Good luck with the scan. Let us know how it goes!

gingmg - I can practically feel your agitation coming from the computer screen...and it is most certainly warranted! I would be livid!! Hope you get some clear answers from them on how that happened. I don't think one day should matter too much, so hoping it went well...keep us posted!! 

heath - fx'ed for you...keep us posted!

LoveMyTripawd - DH sounds super sweet! Love the "I"m cute" comment...made me chuckle! Those sound like great HCG and Progresterone numbers. Glad to hear all was in the right spot :happydance:! Sending you loads and loads of sticky bean vibes. Can't wait to hear about your next scan...and you better keep us posted!!

AFM - ok, been quite a whirlwind of a couple of days. First off, had my IUI on Tuesday. All seemed to go well, DH's sample was good...so fx'ed crossed. I can't help but think the timing was screwy this go round...but he assures me all should be ok. Had some pretty distinct tenderneess and pain in what felt like my ovaries yesterday so couldn't help but think I was potentially ovulating yesterday...ugh. This whole timing thing, especially when there are signs you've set into your body's own natural surge, is for the birds!! 

So as I was at my IUI appointment I learned that my grandma, who has been in hospice for the last several weeks, took a major turn for the worse and she was given only a day or two. I rushed there after the procedure to be with her and some of my family. She made it through the night, but passed yesterday. I feel very blessed to have been there when she took her last breaths. I'm so overwhelmed by emotion that I feel numb. To add insult to injury, today was my due date for our angel baby :angel:. So a rough day to say the least...


----------



## gingmg

I didn't respond good to injectables. Only one dominant follicle of 16 on CD 9. They left a message so I didn't get to ask if there were any smaller ones that might catch up. Trigger tomorrow, IUI sun. I thought injectables would be my answer. I guess I need higher doses next time.


----------



## nolababy1

5 dpiui and just wishing it was next week so I would know one way or the other. Really not having any symptoms. This first iui tww seems longer than the others. I guess because I feel like it should definitely happen this month because we did everything right? I just want to KNOW! 

ttcmoon-good luck with the scan! I also did Tamoxifen. It seems so rare but I was glad to hear you're using it as well. Hopefully it'll get us out BFP.

LoveMyTripawd- so happy for you! Glad everything is going well so far and hope that fatigue passes soon.

curni-so sorry to hear all that. Sending hugs your way.

vkj73 and ginmg- fingers crossed for both of you. All we need is one swimmer and one egg to make this happen!


----------



## nolababy1

And heath81003-fingers crossed for you too!!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

vk- I've heard a lot of people do have good luck with acupuncture, just weirds me out. Plus I still have no clue how to pick a "good" one. Thanks for sharing your experience! It's crazy that after your first session you actually had some cramping!! I never had cramping with clomid either. Yay for 1 good follicle!! Good luck on Sunday, it'll be here before we know it!

ttcmoon- how was your scan?

gingmg- you definitely had every right to be mad with your clinic! how does stuff like that even happen?!? a follicle at 16 on cd9 is very good! i know the hope is to have multiple follicles, but all you need is one really good one. so don't lose hope, yet! i would definitely ask for higher doses though if there is a "next time"

heath- you made it through the first half of the tww!!! yay! I think the second half is easier - usually because for me it's only 5 days (12 day lp), but I do get more anxious test. Any new symptoms show up since yesterday? I think it's a good idea to wait the full tww to test or at least until AF is due. When is AF due for you?

lovemytripawd- glad you are feeling good! your hubby is so cute, too! definitely make sure to take care of yourself, though. it's ok if the house gets a little messy and the laundry piles up (until you run out of clean socks and underwear)! keep us updated after your appointment next week!! Sending lots of sticky dust your way!

curni- :hugs: it sounds like it has been a rough day. so sorry to hear about your grandma. hopefully you can find some comfort that she is at peace and not suffering any more. and she's lovein on your :angel: now! as for your iui timing- even if you ovulated later, the :spermy: will survive 24-72 hours (but from what I read- lose "potency" after 24). so they were probably still there if you ovulated later. I hate trying to figure out the timing of things. that's definitely been my downfall with these darn iui's. 

nola- 5dpiui is still very early so don't worry if you aren't having any symptoms. hang in there! the tww will be over before you know it!

afm - 9dpo/iui and really do have sore boobs- very tender to any amount of applied pressure, but fine when not touched. they certainly don't look any bigger, though- and they are small, so i would notice (and rejoice) those things! i have been a little gassy the last couple of days too, but today haven't had a problem with that. yesterday i was ready to fall asleep at like 6pm, but feel better today. i also had some cramping yesterday but today haven't noticed any. it seems there is a trend - everything happened yesterday, but nothing today!! grrrr. the only thing that has been consistent is my sore boobs the last several days- and they seem to be getting MORE sore each day. hopefully it is not from my "testing" them out :haha: i still can't make up my mind on when i should test. if i o-ed when i was supposed to the last 2 cycles, i've only had a 12-day luteal phase and so AF should be due on Monday... i think i will test either Monday or Tuesday if AF doesn't get me first. Any votes on when i should test?


----------



## River54

Monday :)


----------



## vkj73

hatethewait,
do you have an iui on sunday too?

:thumbup:


----------



## nolababy1

Ok ladies I am feeling a bit disheartened. The RE's office called and said that my progesterone was lower than the Dr liked so they are going to have me take it 2x a day until period or + pregnancy test on Friday or Saturday (10/11-12). I forgot to ask what my level was so I am waiting for the Dr to call me back with that. Oh, and from what they told me about the side effects of progesterone this week sounds like it will be no fun. Though a tropical storm is coming so I guess I wasn't going to be partying it up anyway. Has anyone else had low progesterone CD 21 and taken the meds?


----------



## nolababy1

Just found out my progesterone is 8.4. From what I've read that is not a good number for a medicated cycle. I think I'm out this month :-(


----------



## LoveMyTripawd

Nolababy- My cycles were non medicated so I am not sure how much progesterone differs in medicated cycles vs non medicated, but I can tell you that mine was also low. It was barely 9 and I was told that this cycle most likely did not work for me. I cried the rest of the day because I was so discouraged, but I guess I cried for nothing! It worked and they were shocked. I was put on progesterone and now my numbers are good. I guess my point is, don't get discouraged over one low number. It can still happen! What will you be taking and what did they say the side effects are?


----------



## ttcmoon

nolababy - My doctor never gets my progesterone tested but its a protocol for them to put everyone on progesteron after ovulation or +ve pregnancy test.So I think low progesterone levels are pretty common and medicine can really help.Even after pregnancy some ladies get spotting and progesterone injection is suggested.So fingers crossed for you.Good that you got a doctor who is taking good care.
If you are taking the medication vaginally its leaky and irritating.I even had spotting on it.


----------



## ttcmoon

lovemytrip - Best of luck for your scan on 8th.You must be very excited to see your baby for first time.Your HCG numbers look great.Which job has your hubby taken up?

Hatethewait - your symptoms look very promising.I am very positive and hopeful for you.My vote goes for monday.May that be the lucky day :) 

nolababy - You are the first one in this forum using tamoxifen apart from me.I too hope it gets us both BFP this time.

ging - folli of size 16 on day 9 looks great.Hang on there.Give it some more time may be others will grow as well.

Vkj - I hope your folli has grown well.Are you taking HCG trigger this time or waiting for natural surge.Best of luck for this cycle.Also good luck for the acupuncture.

Curni - How are you doing?

heat - It is quite early for you to get much symptoms.So hang on.Fingers crossed for wednesday.

AFM - I went for CD9 scan today.Looks like I am responding very slow and injectibles got me too many follicles on both sides.I have 3 at right of 10.5,one at left of 13 and many of about 11.Doctor is not giving any more injection and I will go for CD11 scan on monday.I always respond well to medicine, looks like my body is not able to sustain these medications for so long.So many medicated cycles I have gone through.

I got one appreciation in office.My client manager head appreciated me for good work, which made my day :) My hubby got a new job offer.We are still checking if it would be a good option to leave the current one.


----------



## Hatethewait85

vkj73 said:


> hatethewait,
> do you have an iui on sunday too?
> 
> :thumbup:

No, I had my iui last week. Sunday was the absolute earliest I was considering testing (12 dpo/iui), but I think I'll wait until Monday. Good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Hang in there nola! You aren't out until :witch: shows! Hopefully they caught it early enough and the supplements help a lil bean stick! :hugs:

Thanks ttcmoon. I think I will test Monday! :thumbup: It does sound like you responded well to the meds this time! I hope you get some good growth by Monday!! Lots of good target's for your hubby's :spermy: That is great news about your work - it always feels good to be appreciated! GL with the decision about your hubby's new job offer. Whatever you decide will be right for you!! 

AFM, Still have very sore bbs. They seem to get more sore each day, and I think today they finally (maybe) feel full/bigger. I definitely think the left one is, not so sure about the right - is it weird that it's one sided?! I was feeling a little disheartened yesterday as I read that tenderness on the outside (which is where most of my soreness had been) was just a sign that ovulation had occurred and not necessarily a pregnancy. Today, however, the whole bb feels sore - even the nips! Sorry if TMI. So I am back to being hopeful. Planning to test Monday I think, but am really starting to get anxious!

I also had some vivid dreams the last 2 nights. Nothing to do with me being pregnant or having kids or anything, but they seemed very real! Hopefully that's another good sign. 

Hope everyone else is doing well this weekend!! Sending lots of baby dust your way! 
:dust:


----------



## ttcmoon

Hatethewait, vivid dreams and soreness are definitely good sings.I got them with both my pregnancies.This soreness is pretty different from general PMS.I am keeping you in my prayers.Best of luck for monday.
I do not think I am responding to medicine well.My follicles are too small for CD9.Last time I ovulated on CD16 and my doctor said she wants me to ovulate between 12-14th day for better results.For medicated cycle seems like early ovulation is better.Looks like I got more quantity then quality on this cycle.I always ovulate on Clomid/injection or anything.But never faced this issue.On monday if still the situation is same I would discuss with her to convert this cycle to IVF cycle.I really do not wish to waste any of my precious follicles.For women its finite and if any of them gets wasted in one cycle without yeilding a result its useless.
I do not think she would go ahead with IUI if I have more than 3-4 follicles, as in IUI we do not have any control over fertilization.I will keep you updated.

Thanks again for reading my looong posts and the support :)


----------



## Hatethewait85

I've never had an ultrasound that early before so I'm not sure what size they wanted, but it sounded like you had 4 follicles (3 on right, 1 on left)? They can grow quite a bit in 2 days. I had ultrasound 2 days in a row and I went from having a 16, 19, 19 on the left on cd 11 to a 20, 20, 21 on cd 12 (and 12, 13, 15). On the right, I had 16, 18 on cd11 and 16, 23 on cd12 (and 12, 13, 13, 13). Hopefully they don't all grow so your IUI has to be canceled. I was glad my fs didn't cancel my cycle. It would be good if you could convert it to IVF though if needed. Either way, good luck on Monday!!


----------



## vkj73

Hello ladies!
Ttcmoon, I did take the trigger shot last night.
Iui is tomorrow (Sunday).

I'll go for a "sticky bean" acupuncture appointment Tuesday.

Good luck to everyone!:hugs:


----------



## Hatethewait85

Good luck today vk!!

AFM- I had myself a good cry this morning. Took hpt and BFN on 12dpo/iui. Granted it was not FMU, but still feel like there should've been a hint of a line by now! Also started spotting a little yesterday - really, really small amount of dark brown. It stopped by bedtime, but is back now and is a little bit more then yesterday. 12dpo/iui is when AF has been arriving the last 2 cycles so I'm guessing I'm out. :cry: Have been having af-like cramps off and on, too. But, I'll test again tomorrow with fmu if she doesn't come later today. I'm soooo frustrated!!! How could this not work?!? I had 5 f-in eggs, felt ovulation less than 10 hours later! Why is this so hard?? 

Sorry for the pity party. Hope you are all doing ok. Sending baby dust to all of you! :dust:


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ladies, mind if I join?

My story- ttc almost 2 years. Well, NTNP for a while and then started to worry. Went in for all the tests everything came back okay except my TSH was a bit off (3.5) and I had polyps. Went in for a polypectomy and then this month was the first month ttc after the surgery. Also have low dose of synthroid (25mcg). Just had my 1st IUI yesterday, and I'm hoping that the tww won't be a bear. I'm going to be super busy at work, so that is good.

Samoorah, I know how you must feel. When they found the polyps I was midcycle, just after HSG and sonohysterogram. Even though they said there was almost no chance of pregnancy, they made me wait because the appointment would be after O. The next month I was worried because the procedure was scheduled for after O so I asked my doctor if this was a problem. He seemed mystified that I would even ask the question! I was so angry that I missed a month even though it didn't matter what time of the month it was, and even though I set that anger aside, I know my anger was justified. I know stress isn't good for ttc.

Anyway, it is one month later and it does get better :) I spent last month worrying about me. I'm talking pedicures, exercise, and wine! In better shape than before, and now I realize that this is a lifetime commitment. If it takes one more month, that's ok. You don't want to waste the money if hubby needs help. Even if insurance covers this, there are insurance limits and the meds are expensive! 

Best of luck to us all ladies!


----------



## River54

HateTheWait - so sorry :hugs: 
I am turning doubtful myself. 13dpo today, and still bfn. My temp is starting to go down as well. I go in for the beta test tomorrow morning regardless.
At this point I am not expecting any miracles, just waiting for af. We'll see what tomorrow brings. Hopefully I have no cysts or anything and can start a fresh cycle right away.


----------



## Hatethewait85

River54 said:


> HateTheWait - so sorry :hugs:
> I am turning doubtful myself. 13dpo today, and still bfn. My temp is starting to go down as well. I go in for the beta test tomorrow morning regardless.
> At this point I am not expecting any miracles, just waiting for af. We'll see what tomorrow brings. Hopefully I have no cysts or anything and can start a fresh cycle right away.

:hugs: to you, too. Hope you get better news with the beta than the pee sticks! Are you taking progesterone or anything that would delay AF? If she does come, hope you get to get started right away!

Still no sign of AF but the dark brown spotting continues. I don't even know what to think anymore. We don't even have a plan for next month!!! I have to make an appointment with my fs to discuss IVF vs another IUI if this doesn't work. I think I'll just take the letrozole anyway if I can't get in before cd3 just in case we do plan to do another IUI so this cycle doesn't go to waste. Plus, it makes my cycle 4 days shorter so there are other benefits, too! Ugh, hopefully it doesn't come to this! 

:dust:


----------



## River54

No, not on progesterone. Seems on medicated cycles, my lp is a bit longer. On clomid, it was 16ish days..ugh so Af should start in the next few days.


----------



## vkj73

Hello ladies,
Sorry to hear that doubt is setting in.
Wish there was a way to make this all easier.

When I left my iui today, walking out the door from where I had my procedure, a group of nurses and staff were gushing over one of the staff member's baby.
Seriously, just one door down from where I walked out. Not in a room, but out in the hallway.

There is a sign near the elevators and front desk that says something like, "due to the sensitivity of our practice, please refrain from bringing any children into the office." I was totally surprised that this was going on among staff members.

I sent my doctor an email about this experience. 

We'll see what he says...

Hang in there everyone!:hugs::hug:


----------



## Lovelymo79

vkj73 said:


> There is a sign near the elevators and front desk that says something like, "due to the sensitivity of our practice, please refrain from bringing any children into the office." I was totally surprised that this was going on among staff members.

That is very sensitive of your doc's office! I've never seen or heard of any such sign. That is awesome!


----------



## ttcmoon

Dear Xanzaba, welcome....!!Thanks for sharing your story.What could be better than getting pampered and get back into shape.These does boost some confidence during ttc.When you find every other lady becoming pregnant so soon.

Hatethewait - I am so sorry for you dear.But hang on..It could be a late implanter.So hang on there till AF shows up.

VKJ - How was ur IUI otherwise..How many follicles you had and how was the linin.Did they check you for ovulation?

River - I am sorry for your bfn.I hope you get bpf soon.May be its still early, some do not get bfp until period is late by 1 week.


----------



## nolababy1

Ladies thank you for the kind words and encouragement! Such nice notes to wake up to this morning. So far the progesterone is fine if a bit yucky. Had some cramping but I am assuming that's the meds and not anything exciting. I guess the good thing is I can't symptom spot because any symptom could be the meds! One weird thing: no sore boobs yet. Usually that starts about a week before AF. AF is due this Thurs or Fri. Anyone know how much progesterone changes your cycle? I'm pretty regular, 27-28 days. Anyway, trying to hang on until I test Friday.

LoveMyTripawd-you've given me hope! Thank you! I'm trying to remain positive and hoping all this grossness with the progesterone is actually helping.

ttcmoon-No spotting but all the other grossness! And congrats to you and hubby on the job front. That sounds to me like things in the universe are going your way. 

Hatethewait85-My RE is pretty aggressive with treatment so I just have to trust that I didn't start the progesterone too late (6dpiui). Nurse assured me that implantation can occur any time between day 6-12. Did the witch show up today? Hoping you're still in it for this month!

vkj73-good luck with the acupuncture!

xanzaba-Welcome! 

River54-Maybe it's still early?? Hoping you get a BFP.


----------



## xanzaba

Thanks for the welcome ttcmoon and nolababy. Glad to finally be here. It was a long journey.

Are any of you ladies doing IUI without Clomid? I'm wondering if it's normal to have a single follie without the stimulation. I had at least 12 follicles (I had a cyst on one side) and they all began developing but then one took over and the others shrunk back.

Good luck ladies!


----------



## heath81003

Hi Ladies..Happy Monday! I'm 12 dpo/iui and no real symptoms besides a little cramping which feels like normal pre-AF cramping. I haven't tested yet, I'm trying to hold off until 14 dpo/iui which would be Wednesday. Honestly, I'm just not ready to be let down again. :( I have a baby shower for a friend on Sunday and I just don't know if I'm up for going but I feel bad if I don't show up. I just don't think I can be surrounded by baby stuff and all of my friends with their new babies. I guess we'll see if AF shows up before then! 

Good luck to everyone, I have my fx'd for you all!! :)


----------



## Azulita

Hi everyone,
I am new and just had my first IUI on sunday. Today there was some light cramping so I hope it's nothing bad. I'm so hoping this is our month :)


----------



## River54

wow - more new first IUI's :) welcome :flower:

heath - FX!!


----------



## summer2011

nolababy1 said:


> Ladies thank you for the kind words and encouragement! Such nice notes to wake up to this morning. So far the progesterone is fine if a bit yucky. Had some cramping but I am assuming that's the meds and not anything exciting. I guess the good thing is I can't symptom spot because any symptom could be the meds! One weird thing: no sore boobs yet. Usually that starts about a week before AF. AF is due this Thurs or Fri. Anyone know how much progesterone changes your cycle? I'm pretty regular, 27-28 days. Anyway, trying to hang on until I test Friday.
> 
> LoveMyTripawd-you've given me hope! Thank you! I'm trying to remain positive and hoping all this grossness with the progesterone is actually helping.
> 
> ttcmoon-No spotting but all the other grossness! And congrats to you and hubby on the job front. That sounds to me like things in the universe are going your way.
> 
> Hatethewait85-My RE is pretty aggressive with treatment so I just have to trust that I didn't start the progesterone too late (6dpiui). Nurse assured me that implantation can occur any time between day 6-12. Did the witch show up today? Hoping you're still in it for this month!
> 
> vkj73-good luck with the acupuncture!
> 
> xanzaba-Welcome!
> 
> River54-Maybe it's still early?? Hoping you get a BFP.

Hi Nola,
I did progesterone last cycle. No spotting while on it. :happydance: usually i spot at least 2 days before. Took my last sup on 13 dpo as I got a bfn on 14 dpo fmu. It took 3 additional days to start af. So it increased my luteal phase by 2-3 days.


----------



## Hatethewait85

xanzaba- Hi! Good luck this cycle! Hope the tww flies by!! As for your question about the number of follicles - if unmedicated, most women will only have one follicle mature so what you are describing sounds about right. In people who don't ovulate at all, clomid is used to help get that one follicle to mature. In people who do ovulate but are struggling to get pg anyway, clomid is used to help more than 1 (typically 2-3) follicles mature to increase the number of targets for the sperm. Hope that helps!

vk- that is so nice that your clinic has that policy but really frustrating that their employees don't seem to follow it! any word back on your doc about it? How did the iui go, though? Everything good?!

nola- that is definitely the good thing about progesterone - it makes it hard to symptom spot!! Progesterone definitely can delay your cycle. I know most people who take it don't get AF for 2-3 days after stopping it. Good luck testing on Friday. It'll be here before you know it!!

Heath- good for you for holding off on testing!! Hopefully the cramping means nothing and you get your BFP on Wed! I know what you mean about going to baby showers. I've been invited to so many lately and just can't bear to go and play games and be happy. It makes my heart heavy! BUT, fx you will get your BFP on Wed and you will be glowing with happiness for the baby shower :thumbup:

azulita- Hi! I think cramping after the IUI can be pretty normal. Hope your tww flies by!

AFM- The :witch: got me sometime early this morning. At least she had the decency to wait until ALMOST wake up time to hit me with the cramps (last cycle it was 3:30 AM and almost unbearable). Last night when the spotting was getting worse, I knew things were over and pretty much cried myself to sleep. I figure if an IUI doesn't work with FIVE follicles, a good enough sperm sample, triple layer lining, and a well-timed IUI then it most likely will never work for me. I feel very defeated and am utterly heart broken. Appointment tomorrow with my fs to discuss IVF. Hoping I will be able to get started right away this cycle. I don't know how much more of this I can take.


----------



## Lovelymo79

xanzaba said:


> Thanks for the welcome ttcmoon and nolababy. Glad to finally be here. It was a long journey.
> 
> Are any of you ladies doing IUI without Clomid? I'm wondering if it's normal to have a single follie without the stimulation. I had at least 12 follicles (I had a cyst on one side) and they all began developing but then one took over and the others shrunk back.
> 
> Good luck ladies!

I'm going to do my IUI without Clomid or any type of medication. We shall see how it goes. Not too hopeful, though.


----------



## Lovelymo79

So, I got a negative OPK at 2pm today but then just got a positive one at 8pm tonight. My sperm is actually still in transit (!) and should get at my doctor's office by 4:30p (probably earlier than that) tomorrow. 

Should I got in tomorrow afternoon for my IUI, sometime after my sperm arrives? I wanted to do it 24 hours afterwards but of course, the clinic will not be open at 8pm. 

I'm going to call my doctor's office tonight and leave a message so I can see what they say but I don't want to miss out and wait for this cycle. What do you think??


----------



## gingmg

Hatethewait- I am so sorry. I know how much it hurts. 

Lovely- I don't know, see what they say. I used to only test in the morning because I had to call by noon to get in for the following day.


----------



## Lovelymo79

I don't usually test twice a day but I wanted to be on top of things to make sure I got the timing right. 

I think I'm going to see what they say and if I haven't ovulated by Wednesday am, I'll get it done then. Ugh...so much to think about.


----------



## vkj73

ttcmoon said:


> Dear Xanzaba, welcome....!!Thanks for sharing your story.What could be better than getting pampered and get back into shape.These does boost some confidence during ttc.When you find every other lady becoming pregnant so soon.
> 
> Hatethewait - I am so sorry for you dear.But hang on..It could be a late implanter.So hang on there till AF shows up.
> 
> VKJ - How was ur IUI otherwise..How many follicles you had and how was the linin.Did they check you for ovulation?
> 
> River - I am sorry for your bfn.I hope you get bpf soon.May be its still early, some do not get bfp until period is late by 1 week.

thanks for checking in:hugs:
they did not check for ovulation. i had one strong follicle on the right.
overall, the iui went well (the usual...short and sweet).
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## vkj73

Hatethewait85 said:


> xanzaba- Hi! Good luck this cycle! Hope the tww flies by!! As for your question about the number of follicles - if unmedicated, most women will only have one follicle mature so what you are describing sounds about right. In people who don't ovulate at all, clomid is used to help get that one follicle to mature. In people who do ovulate but are struggling to get pg anyway, clomid is used to help more than 1 (typically 2-3) follicles mature to increase the number of targets for the sperm. Hope that helps!
> 
> vk- that is so nice that your clinic has that policy but really frustrating that their employees don't seem to follow it! any word back on your doc about it? How did the iui go, though? Everything good?!
> 
> nola- that is definitely the good thing about progesterone - it makes it hard to symptom spot!! Progesterone definitely can delay your cycle. I know most people who take it don't get AF for 2-3 days after stopping it. Good luck testing on Friday. It'll be here before you know it!!
> 
> Heath- good for you for holding off on testing!! Hopefully the cramping means nothing and you get your BFP on Wed! I know what you mean about going to baby showers. I've been invited to so many lately and just can't bear to go and play games and be happy. It makes my heart heavy! BUT, fx you will get your BFP on Wed and you will be glowing with happiness for the baby shower :thumbup:
> 
> azulita- Hi! I think cramping after the IUI can be pretty normal. Hope your tww flies by!
> 
> AFM- The :witch: got me sometime early this morning. At least she had the decency to wait until ALMOST wake up time to hit me with the cramps (last cycle it was 3:30 AM and almost unbearable). Last night when the spotting was getting worse, I knew things were over and pretty much cried myself to sleep. I figure if an IUI doesn't work with FIVE follicles, a good enough sperm sample, triple layer lining, and a well-timed IUI then it most likely will never work for me. I feel very defeated and am utterly heart broken. Appointment tomorrow with my fs to discuss IVF. Hoping I will be able to get started right away this cycle. I don't know how much more of this I can take.

i haven't heard back. i left a vm today b/c i had to call about a billing issue. at the end of my vm i said, "i also sent an email to dr. "x". if you could make sure he has received it." if i don't here back in the next day or two, i may call again. good luck everyone!:hugs:


----------



## vkj73

welcome to all the new gals! i look forward to my bnb visit every evening:kiss:


----------



## xanzaba

Lovelymo79 said:


> I don't usually test twice a day but I wanted to be on top of things to make sure I got the timing right.
> 
> I think I'm going to see what they say and if I haven't ovulated by Wednesday am, I'll get it done then. Ugh...so much to think about.

I'm always confused about this. When TTC, they say do it before O because sperm can last but the egg only lasts 12-24 hours. But then IUI they want to do just at O. With that reasoning, i'd say early is better than late. Seriously, sometimes I wonder if we know more research than the doctors. But I would go with what your doctor says.

Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Lovelymo79

So I talked to the doctor's nurse, who got the advice from the doctor and he suggested I come in tomorrow. I failed to mention to you guys that i originally took 2 OPKs: The Clear Blue Easy advanced OPK and the First Response one. The Clear Blue Easy gave me the solid smiley face but the First Response gave me an "almost positive" at 8pm. There were 2 lines but the test line was still slightly lighter than the reference line. 

I couldn't sleep a wink last night for some reason and took another First Response test (once the Clear Blue Easy goes solid smiley, you can't test anymore) this am at about 0530and this time I got a STRONG positive. The test line was actually darker than the reference line.

I told all of this to the nurse and she called me back and said the doc stated I should come in tomorrow morning, 24 hours after the strongest positive. I figured the clear blue easy was more advanced so I went with that but I'll go off of the First Response. We shall see!

Oh, and the sperm has already been delivered and she stated it will only take about an hour to prepare!


----------



## xanzaba

Ooooh!!! Good luck Lovelymo!


----------



## River54

lovelymo - soo glad the timing worked out and that everything is ready for you tomorrow! FX!


----------



## samoorah1983

Hi everyone how's everybody doing?? I know I've been gone a while, a lot of things has been keeping me busy.. Been working and doing shows and events.. Well anyways all is good with me, me and hubby went yesterday and got his bloodwork and SA done.. Thank God!! So the results will take two weeks, in two weeks AF will get me "maybe" ;) but anyhoo all is good.. I've noticed this cycle I had major clear stretchy cm.. We only baby danced once on Sunday around 4 to 5 am.. We were up all night couldn't sleep so tried to keep ourselves entertained!! Lol but yesterday i noticed orangey clear cm only a little bit, I looked and I was confused because I don't mid spot at all!! So I woke up this morning but when I wiped sorry TMI!! I got more with clear stretchy cm!! I don't get it.. Wat could that be? Implantation? I probably ovulated on the 4th 5th or 6th not sure i don't check anymore but DTD on the 6th. Any ideas??


----------



## heath81003

Well I gave in and tested after work today and got a BFN &#55357;&#56877; I guess now I'll just sit around and wait for AF to show up and try again next month! Just once I would love to see a double line on that test! 

Good luck to everyone else, I'll keep my fx'd for you all! &#55357;&#56911;


----------



## Hatethewait85

vkj73 said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> xanzaba- Hi! Good luck this cycle! Hope the tww flies by!! As for your question about the number of follicles - if unmedicated, most women will only have one follicle mature so what you are describing sounds about right. In people who don't ovulate at all, clomid is used to help get that one follicle to mature. In people who do ovulate but are struggling to get pg anyway, clomid is used to help more than 1 (typically 2-3) follicles mature to increase the number of targets for the sperm. Hope that helps!
> 
> vk- that is so nice that your clinic has that policy but really frustrating that their employees don't seem to follow it! any word back on your doc about it? How did the iui go, though? Everything good?!
> 
> nola- that is definitely the good thing about progesterone - it makes it hard to symptom spot!! Progesterone definitely can delay your cycle. I know most people who take it don't get AF for 2-3 days after stopping it. Good luck testing on Friday. It'll be here before you know it!!
> 
> Heath- good for you for holding off on testing!! Hopefully the cramping means nothing and you get your BFP on Wed! I know what you mean about going to baby showers. I've been invited to so many lately and just can't bear to go and play games and be happy. It makes my heart heavy! BUT, fx you will get your BFP on Wed and you will be glowing with happiness for the baby shower :thumbup:
> 
> azulita- Hi! I think cramping after the IUI can be pretty normal. Hope your tww flies by!
> 
> AFM- The :witch: got me sometime early this morning. At least she had the decency to wait until ALMOST wake up time to hit me with the cramps (last cycle it was 3:30 AM and almost unbearable). Last night when the spotting was getting worse, I knew things were over and pretty much cried myself to sleep. I figure if an IUI doesn't work with FIVE follicles, a good enough sperm sample, triple layer lining, and a well-timed IUI then it most likely will never work for me. I feel very defeated and am utterly heart broken. Appointment tomorrow with my fs to discuss IVF. Hoping I will be able to get started right away this cycle. I don't know how much more of this I can take.
> 
> i haven't heard back. i left a vm today b/c i had to call about a billing issue. at the end of my vm i said, "i also sent an email to dr. "x". if you could make sure he has received it." if i don't here back in the next day or two, i may call again. good luck everyone!:hugs:Click to expand...

That was a good idea. I hope you hear something soon!


----------



## Hatethewait85

lovelymo- Sounds like things are going to be times perfectly! Good luck tomorrow! Keep us posted!

vk- glad the iui went well! Fx there is a nice sticky lil bean waiting for you at the end of the tww!!

samoorah- glad your hubby got his testing done. hope the results bring good news! Not sure what to think of your cm - I've never been good at interpreting it! Fx you timed things well and won't even need to worry about hubby's test results :thumbup:

heath- :hugs: sorry about your bfn! when is af due? maybe try again in the morning with fmu? :hugs: (because you can never have too many hugs when only 1 line shows up!!)

lovemytripawd- i think you had an appointment today?! how'd it go???

AFM- the meeting with my fs went as well as it can (and they didn't even charge us for it- BONUS :haha:). She gave me a 65% chance of getting pg with IVF. So our plan is to go forward with that in Nov. (estimated start date is Nov 5... eeks!!). She basically said the last IUI should have worked and if it didn't, it probably never will. I pretty much expected that. I think (and she agrees) that there is something wrong with egg fertilizing the sperm. So she wants to use ICSI and that makes sense to me based on what I think is the problem. So that's where I stand today. One last chance to be au natural this month and then we will pull out the big guns if we have to! I feel so much better knowing we have a game plan now. I think I'll sleep much better tonight! Now to research antagonist protocol...

Fx for all of you lovely ladies! Thanks for being there for me :flower:


----------



## gingmg

hatethewait- Glad you have a game plan. There is an IVF success thread in here, you might have to scroll back a bit, but I saw it last week and read through. It gave me so much hope and was great to read everyone's stats. Made me want to skip these last two IUIs and move forward with IVF. You'll do great!!


----------



## vkj73

vkj73 said:


> Hello ladies,
> Sorry to hear that doubt is setting in.
> Wish there was a way to make this all easier.
> 
> When I left my iui today, walking out the door from where I had my procedure, a group of nurses and staff were gushing over one of the staff member's baby.
> Seriously, just one door down from where I walked out. Not in a room, but out in the hallway.
> 
> There is a sign near the elevators and front desk that says something like, "due to the sensitivity of our practice, please refrain from bringing any children into the office." I was totally surprised that this was going on among staff members.
> 
> I sent my doctor an email about this experience.
> 
> We'll see what he says...
> 
> Hang in there everyone!:hugs::hug:

An update:
I did hear back from my doctor. He was very apologetic and said that with my consent, he is going to share my letter (no name on it) with the staff. 
I felt really good about writing to him and especially that he wrote back.

Hope everyone is doing well:hugs:


----------



## ttcmoon

Azulita - Welcome!I really wish you get BFP on your first IUI itself.

Nola - I too do not spot on progesterone, but in my last cycle I saw some spot on the applicator.My Doctor said it is normal.Progesterone gives pregnancy like symptoms so it is really hard to distinguish :( It increased my LP by 3-4 days.

Hatethewait - I am so sorry for the AF dear.I too had 4 good mature follicle in my last cycle with good sample,timed IUI and tripple layer.But it did not work.This time my follicles are not growing at all.Looks like my body is not responding to medication anymore :( So I am hoping to have only 2.So I do not really hoping.But all it takes is one and luck.So you never know.So please do not lose hope.May be this was just not your cycle.

Xanzaba- Looks like 12 is your antral count.Which refers to a very good follicular reserve.It is common to grow many follicles and get only one at end.I never did unmedicated IUI.But it only takes one folli :) 

Heath - When are you planning to test?Are you on progesterone?it is really difficult to bear preggy ladies around.I have a new born in my apartment and I have an invitation on this friday and the little guy is turning 21 days old.2 other preggies are supposed to come there :( I am dreaded.All they talk is about baby,symptoms and sleepless nights.I am just dying to have same exp as them...but no luck :( 

ging - how are you doing?

Lovely - Better to get it scanned before IUI to make sure you ovulated.My clinic always scans.I hope your timing goes correct.All the best.

AFM - Probably my IUI will be on saturday.I did not respond well to injections this time and I have 2 follicles today (CD13) one 17.5 and one 14.Doctor will scan again tomorrow and they are expected to grow by some amount.So I may get trigger tomorrow.Last time I had 4 follicles and good semen sample with good linin.But it did not work.So not sure what to expect this time.But I do not wish to cancel the cycle after spending this much money and effort.So let's hang on.I will keep you all updated about my scan and trigger :)


----------



## jaan613

hi everyone,
sorry i have been MIA. :(
I have been lurking around here and there. I finally went back to work this week after a one week break after the d&c. Im still bleeding, went for a check up and doctor has told me everything looks clean and fine. Told me to wait the 4 to 6 weeks until I get my period and we can try the injectables just as the previous time since I did get my BFP.
I dont want to sound like a whiner and bring you all down but this miscarriage has really broken me. I guess I never really knew what it felt like until it happened to me. I wish no one has to go through this.

I am better though, so baby steps I guess. :)

I am so bummed to hear some of you got AF. We really need to hear some good news ladies, here's to sending positivity to all of you! :)


----------



## gingmg

jaan- I've been wondering how you are!!! I'm so sorry you had to go through this, but I'm glad to hear you are slowly on the mend and have been given the green light to start next cycle. ((((((Big hugs))))) :hugs:


----------



## heath81003

jaan - I'm so sorry that you are going through this, but I'm glad to hear things are getting better. Definitely sending big hugs your way!

hatethewait - that's great that you finally have a plan and hopefully the ivf will work for you! (or even better you get your BFP au natural this month!) For me AF isn't due until Sunday but I started getting a little spotting today so I feel it coming. I may test again tomorrow morning if I'm feeling up to it. 

ttcmoon - I tested last night and got a BFN. No I'm not on progesterone. I know how you feel about the baby stuff..I always tell my dh that I would welcome the morning sickness! 

I guess I will wait for AF to come and start Femera again. The problem, is according to my HSG test, my left tube is blocked. Does anyone have experience with blocked tubes or laparoscopy? 

Good to luck to everyone else! Hopefully we will all get our BFP sometime soon!


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Jaan- Sorry it's been so tough. :hugs: On the physical side, I also had a d&c with polypectomy. I had intermittent bleeding to the point that I wasn't sure when AF actually came. Actually went in for baseline and they said they thought it didn't start yet. Quite embarrassing, but it got all sorted out. Started cramping a day later.

I've heard (may be old wive's tale) that you are actually more fertile after a mc. Hopefully that's true and brings a little silver lining...


----------



## Lovelymo79

Well, I went in today to get IUI# 1 and I guess it went well. No pain or anything. Just some mild twinging. My doc had to use a HSG catheter (with the balloon) because my cervix wasn't acting right.

I'm a little disappointed because post-wash, there were only 6 million motile sperm. The efficiency (??) was 68%. I felt ovulation pains last night so I'm hoping there was a little eggie in there to welcome the sperm. All I need is one strong trooper!

I don't know how I feel...I guess I feel it was a little anticlimatic. Here I am trying to have something as big as a BABY and the process only took a couple of minutes! My best friend was there with me so it was great to have the support. 

So, I guess it's....hello, 2ww for now!


----------



## summer2011

So so sorry Jaan :cry: I can relate, I lost the first one too and it was terrible. Please spoil yourself now to distract from the pain. It will get easier with time. Xo


----------



## Hatethewait85

gingmg said:


> hatethewait- Glad you have a game plan. There is an IVF success thread in here, you might have to scroll back a bit, but I saw it last week and read through. It gave me so much hope and was great to read everyone's stats. Made me want to skip these last two IUIs and move forward with IVF. You'll do great!!

Thanks gingmg! I'm starting to feel hopeful again! It makes me want to fast forward to next month already, but I know I shouldn't count out this month without even trying. I will have to look for the IVF success thread you mention. It would be good to read other experiences. I hope one of your next IUIs work and you won't be joining me on the IVF road!


----------



## Hatethewait85

vkj73 said:


> vkj73 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> Sorry to hear that doubt is setting in.
> Wish there was a way to make this all easier.
> 
> When I left my iui today, walking out the door from where I had my procedure, a group of nurses and staff were gushing over one of the staff member's baby.
> Seriously, just one door down from where I walked out. Not in a room, but out in the hallway.
> 
> There is a sign near the elevators and front desk that says something like, "due to the sensitivity of our practice, please refrain from bringing any children into the office." I was totally surprised that this was going on among staff members.
> 
> I sent my doctor an email about this experience.
> 
> We'll see what he says...
> 
> Hang in there everyone!:hugs::hug:
> 
> An update:
> I did hear back from my doctor. He was very apologetic and said that with my consent, he is going to share my letter (no name on it) with the staff.
> I felt really good about writing to him and especially that he wrote back.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well:hugs:Click to expand...

That's a great response from your doctor. Glad he's going to take some action. Hope you are doing well, too!


----------



## Hatethewait85

ttcmoon said:


> Azulita - Welcome!I really wish you get BFP on your first IUI itself.
> 
> Nola - I too do not spot on progesterone, but in my last cycle I saw some spot on the applicator.My Doctor said it is normal.Progesterone gives pregnancy like symptoms so it is really hard to distinguish :( It increased my LP by 3-4 days.
> 
> Hatethewait - I am so sorry for the AF dear.I too had 4 good mature follicle in my last cycle with good sample,timed IUI and tripple layer.But it did not work.This time my follicles are not growing at all.Looks like my body is not responding to medication anymore :( So I am hoping to have only 2.So I do not really hoping.But all it takes is one and luck.So you never know.So please do not lose hope.May be this was just not your cycle.
> 
> Xanzaba- Looks like 12 is your antral count.Which refers to a very good follicular reserve.It is common to grow many follicles and get only one at end.I never did unmedicated IUI.But it only takes one folli :)
> 
> Heath - When are you planning to test?Are you on progesterone?it is really difficult to bear preggy ladies around.I have a new born in my apartment and I have an invitation on this friday and the little guy is turning 21 days old.2 other preggies are supposed to come there :( I am dreaded.All they talk is about baby,symptoms and sleepless nights.I am just dying to have same exp as them...but no luck :(
> 
> ging - how are you doing?
> 
> Lovely - Better to get it scanned before IUI to make sure you ovulated.My clinic always scans.I hope your timing goes correct.All the best.
> 
> AFM - Probably my IUI will be on saturday.I did not respond well to injections this time and I have 2 follicles today (CD13) one 17.5 and one 14.Doctor will scan again tomorrow and they are expected to grow by some amount.So I may get trigger tomorrow.Last time I had 4 follicles and good semen sample with good linin.But it did not work.So not sure what to expect this time.But I do not wish to cancel the cycle after spending this much money and effort.So let's hang on.I will keep you all updated about my scan and trigger :)

You are definitely right. All you need is one egg and sperm to make some magic happen! Hope your 2 follies grow nice and pretty by tomorrow- I think they say typical growth is 1-2 per day so they should be looking good tomorrow! Fx everything goes well the next few days. Keep us updated!


----------



## Hatethewait85

jaan613 said:


> hi everyone,
> sorry i have been MIA. :(
> I have been lurking around here and there. I finally went back to work this week after a one week break after the d&c. Im still bleeding, went for a check up and doctor has told me everything looks clean and fine. Told me to wait the 4 to 6 weeks until I get my period and we can try the injectables just as the previous time since I did get my BFP.
> I dont want to sound like a whiner and bring you all down but this miscarriage has really broken me. I guess I never really knew what it felt like until it happened to me. I wish no one has to go through this.
> 
> I am better though, so baby steps I guess. :)
> 
> I am so bummed to hear some of you got AF. We really need to hear some good news ladies, here's to sending positivity to all of you! :)

:hugs: I am so sorry you had to go through this. I can only imagine how you must be feeling. I'm glad you are slowly but surely getting back on your feet one day at a time. :hugs:


----------



## Hatethewait85

heath81003 said:


> jaan - I'm so sorry that you are going through this, but I'm glad to hear things are getting better. Definitely sending big hugs your way!
> 
> hatethewait - that's great that you finally have a plan and hopefully the ivf will work for you! (or even better you get your BFP au natural this month!) For me AF isn't due until Sunday but I started getting a little spotting today so I feel it coming. I may test again tomorrow morning if I'm feeling up to it.
> 
> ttcmoon - I tested last night and got a BFN. No I'm not on progesterone. I know how you feel about the baby stuff..I always tell my dh that I would welcome the morning sickness!
> 
> I guess I will wait for AF to come and start Femera again. The problem, is according to my HSG test, my left tube is blocked. Does anyone have experience with blocked tubes or laparoscopy?
> 
> Good to luck to everyone else! Hopefully we will all get our BFP sometime soon!

It would be great to get a natural BFP but I'm ready for IVF if I need it! Sorry I don't have experience with blocked tubes or laparoscopy. Are they recommending fixing your left tube? Hopefully AF doesn't make an appearance this weekend. Keepin my fx you see 2 lines tomorrow if you decide to test!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Lovelymo79 said:


> Well, I went in today to get IUI# 1 and I guess it went well. No pain or anything. Just some mild twinging. My doc had to use a HSG catheter (with the balloon) because my cervix wasn't acting right.
> 
> I'm a little disappointed because post-wash, there were only 6 million motile sperm. The efficiency (??) was 68%. I felt ovulation pains last night so I'm hoping there was a little eggie in there to welcome the sperm. All I need is one strong trooper!
> 
> I don't know how I feel...I guess I feel it was a little anticlimatic. Here I am trying to have something as big as a BABY and the process only took a couple of minutes! My best friend was there with me so it was great to have the support.
> 
> So, I guess it's....hello, 2ww for now!

Don't worry about the sperm- it only takes 1! Glad things wen well. I remember being a little surprised at how quick it was my first IUI too. It was definitely anti-climactic!! It's good you had some support with your friend. Hope the 2ww flies by for you! Fx you get your sticky lil bean at the end of this!


----------



## LoveMyTripawd

Hatethewait- I'm so sorry this cycle didn't work for you. It sounded so promising and I was so hopeful for you! I really wish you the best with IVF. 

Jaan- no need to feel like a whiner or a downer! MCs are hard to deal with and not easy to get over. I am still not over mine because not only was a future baby taken from me, but the feeling of a blissful happy pregnancy was taken from me also. I am not enjoying this pregnancy like I should because I am absolutely terrified of another mc. And I know it shouldn't be like that, but I can't help it. I don't want to feel that kind of emotional pain again, so I am unfortunately still very guarded. Don't be afraid to share your feelings with us. This is a messed up journey for all of us and we are all here to support each other! 

AFM- I had my appointment yesterday. There was a heartbeat and I was measuring right on at 6w4d. This was a different lady doing the ultrasound and she was not nearly as cool as the first one. She actually seemed a little annoyed by all my questions. I thought seeing the heartbeat would make me feel so much better, but I ended up crying in front of my doctor (again) because I just can't seem to shake this feeling of being scared shitless that something is going to go wrong. I mean, what the hell is wrong with me? DH is super excited and he keeps telling me that everything is perfect. But I just can't get over "what COULD happen." I don't know....I just need to get over it. I need to enjoy this because it is what I wanted for so long and I was lucky enough to get a second chance so quickly. For that I am grateful. I don't want any of you to think that I am unhappy about my situation. I'm very happy! I'm just scared. And that's a problem I need to work out for myself because I so badly want to feel a bond with this little alien inside me. 

Thanks for reading that. It felt good to get that off my chest. Good luck to those in the tww! I expect to see some BFPs soon! :thumbup:


----------



## ttcmoon

Jaan - I was actually missing you.Great to see you back.I am sorry to know about the painful episode.4-6 weeks wait may sound a lot at the beginning but it will pass soon.I hope your wait period ends soon and you get back to all injectibles you were taking in the previous cycle.

Heat - Sorry for the BFN.Which day is it?I hope BFP is just around the corener.I do not have experience with blocked tube but would like to wish you all the best.Did you discuss with your doctor about it?

Hatethewait - Best of luck for IVF dear.As you had so many IUI's it should be the correct time to move forward.Did you check your clinics IVF record?What is the cost and success rate there?I am also planning to move to IVF if IUI does not work for me.But it is pretty costly.

Lovelymo - Welcome to TWW.6 mil post wash is a bit lowish but as it takes only one to have a BFP and in IUI cervix is passed and sperms go directly into uterus.I would say you should be hopeful!How many follicles you had and how was your linin?
I am sure having your best friend there must have boosted your confidence.

ging - How are you doing?

LoveMy - Great to know about your small one and the heart beat.The way you are feeling is pretty normal.After a miscarriage it is very hard to relax.But do not worry and try to relax.Have faith, it will be all good.Stress will only make things worse.We are here always.So clear all your headaches,chestaches there :) Anytime!

AFM - I went to the clinic for scan and found I already ovulated with one follicle.And I had two more one at 18 and one at 14.5.So we did an IUI today and got trigger so I my other follicle ovulates.Tomorrow we are going for another IUI.
The procedure was good.I did spot a bit.But only once.We opted for B2B IUI as we could not do baby dance in last few days.Hubby is having loads of work pressure and he is tensed.Even today he spilled the semen at floor while giving the sample for IUI.Then again the collected it from floor and gave it to them.We did not tell anything to the doctor.All I came to know is the count and motility of the sample was fine.Not very sure about exact numbers though.Will come to know after tomorrows IUI.
My doctor was not happy with my linin.It is 8.5 but not perfect tri layer.It is kind of patchy.That does not nullify my chance but reduces a bit.All total it did not went very well with bad linin,spilled and recollected semen sample :( 
Keeping fingers crossed for tomorrow.


----------



## summer2011

Heath,
I may have a little relevant info to share. I had a hsg done sept of 2012. It was a horrible experience for me, they had a very hard time getting the catheter in and I nearly fainted from pain when the dye was injected. Had to stop the procedure as I was literally turning color. Anyway the results showed no dye made it to the tubes. I was terrified this meant both tubes were blocked. My FS then booked me for a lap/dye and hysteroscopy. I was nervous but literally the hardest part was getting the iv in. Had very little discomfort and didn't even need pain meds after. And best news... Both tubes were found to be open! Everything normal. I'd highly recommend the lap/dye. I did a lot o research on the subject and it is considered the gold standard for assessing tubal patency. Hsgs show false tubal blocks at a surprisingly high percentage. Something like 40% I believe I read. I personally believe you're much more likely to spasm during hsg which would prevent dye from entering. Of course this depends on the individual but definitely a possibility. Good luck to you. And don't worry about the lap, I'd do it over again any day instead of the hsg.


----------



## nolababy1

Hi ladies-carzy week at work so I haven't been able to get online. Not that it has kept my brain off the TWW LOL. Took a test on 10dpiui and it was BFN so I know that the trigger shot is out of my system. Took another this AM (12dpiui) and also BFN. This second one has me pretty bummed; I think I'm out this month:(. I'll test again on Saturday (14dpiui) like my dr wanted me to and then I'm to call them with the result. Then I'll probably go off the progesterone and start the Tamoxifen again sometime next week. So 2nd IUI ladies here's hoping November is our month.

Azulita-Welcome! Fingers crossed for you.

Summer2011-thanks for the progesterone info! It's looking like I'm headed down that path.

Hatethewait85-I'm so sorry to hear that AF came!!! It sounds like you have a great dr.

Lovelymo79-Good Luck!!!

heath81003-sorry about the BFN. I, too, would love to know what that double line looks like. I may test next month after the trigger shot just to see it LOL. 

ttcmoon-your two follis sound promising. Good luck with the trigger and scan. FX

jaan613-so sorry to hear about your loss. Sending you lots of hugs and healing thoughts.

LoveMyTripawd-if I ever get to that BFP I am going to feel the same way. We all know the heartbreaking stories. Expressing our hopes and fears is exactly why we are on this thread. Focus on the positive; everyday that baby is a little stronger.


----------



## ttcmoon

Dear Nolababy,I am so sorry about your BFN.:hug::hug: :hug:
I am looking forward for saturday, as that is the prescribed day for your testing.How many follicles you had in this cycle?


----------



## Lovelymo79

ttcmoon said:


> Lovelymo - Welcome to TWW.6 mil post wash is a bit lowish but as it takes only one to have a BFP and in IUI cervix is passed and sperms go directly into uterus.I would say you should be hopeful!How many follicles you had and how was your linin?
> I am sure having your best friend there must have boosted your confidence.

I didn't get monitored at all, which now has me worried. I did get an ultrasound 2 months ago when I first went in for my ultrasound. But I didn't take any meds and didn't do an ultrasound the day of the iui. I'm trying to be hopeful but next round, I'm going to take meds and definitely get more monitoring.


----------



## heath81003

summer2011 said:


> Heath,
> I may have a little relevant info to share. I had a hsg done sept of 2012. It was a horrible experience for me, they had a very hard time getting the catheter in and I nearly fainted from pain when the dye was injected. Had to stop the procedure as I was literally turning color. Anyway the results showed no dye made it to the tubes. I was terrified this meant both tubes were blocked. My FS then booked me for a lap/dye and hysteroscopy. I was nervous but literally the hardest part was getting the iv in. Had very little discomfort and didn't even need pain meds after. And best news... Both tubes were found to be open! Everything normal. I'd highly recommend the lap/dye. I did a lot o research on the subject and it is considered the gold standard for assessing tubal patency. Hsgs show false tubal blocks at a surprisingly high percentage. Something like 40% I believe I read. I personally believe you're much more likely to spasm during hsg which would prevent dye from entering. Of course this depends on the individual but definitely a possibility. Good luck to you. And don't worry about the lap, I'd do it over again any day instead of the hsg.

Thank you for the information! I'm so glad that both tubes were found to be open for you! I also thought the hsg test was very painful, I felt like I was going to get sick! My RE suggested trying the iui for 3 months and if that doesn't work to get the lap. I just had my first iui 2 weeks ago and af just came today. I am debating weather I want to just go forward with the lap instead of wasting another 2 months since I've already one 4 rounds of clomid previously with no success.


----------



## heath81003

It would be great to get a natural BFP but I'm ready for IVF if I need it! Sorry I don't have experience with blocked tubes or laparoscopy. Are they recommending fixing your left tube? Hopefully AF doesn't make an appearance this weekend. Keepin my fx you see 2 lines tomorrow if you decide to test![/QUOTE]

I did test this morning as I have been feeling very lightheaded for the past couple days. Unfortunately, I got the BFN again and when I just went to the bathroom found out that AF had showed up! So I guess I will start on the femera in a few days and try the iui again.


----------



## heath81003

nolababy1 said:


> Hi ladies-carzy week at work so I haven't been able to get online. Not that it has kept my brain off the TWW LOL. Took a test on 10dpiui and it was BFN so I know that the trigger shot is out of my system. Took another this AM (12dpiui) and also BFN. This second one has me pretty bummed; I think I'm out this month:(. I'll test again on Saturday (14dpiui) like my dr wanted me to and then I'm to call them with the result. Then I'll probably go off the progesterone and start the Tamoxifen again sometime next week. So 2nd IUI ladies here's hoping November is our month.
> 
> Azulita-Welcome! Fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Summer2011-thanks for the progesterone info! It's looking like I'm headed down that path.
> 
> Hatethewait85-I'm so sorry to hear that AF came!!! It sounds like you have a great dr.
> 
> Lovelymo79-Good Luck!!!
> 
> heath81003-sorry about the BFN. I, too, would love to know what that double line looks like. I may test next month after the trigger shot just to see it LOL.
> 
> ttcmoon-your two follis sound promising. Good luck with the trigger and scan. FX
> 
> jaan613-so sorry to hear about your loss. Sending you lots of hugs and healing thoughts.
> 
> LoveMyTripawd-if I ever get to that BFP I am going to feel the same way. We all know the heartbreaking stories. Expressing our hopes and fears is exactly why we are on this thread. Focus on the positive; everyday that baby is a little stronger.

haha I was thinking about doing the same thing after the trigger just to see what it looks like and if they really work! :thumbup:


----------



## xanzaba

Heath and Nolababy- I actually tried testing after trigger with a cheapie- I didn't even get it then! It was 2 days after trigger, and I didn't use a cup, but still it was disappointing :shrug:


----------



## nolababy1

What?! It didn't even show up after trigger?! This BFP is a unicorn to me. If it weren't for LoveMyTripawd's BFP with baby on the way, I would swear they didn't exist! ;)

ttcmoon-I had 3 follicles at last u/s (2 days before iui). 19, 14.5 and 12 so hopefully they were at least 21, 16.5, and 14 by iui. I didn't feel like that was a great response after the tamoxifen but, then again, I am very concerned about multiples so maybe this is a good amount? 

Technically, I guess I can still implant today so I'll try to remain positive until Saturday. I wish there was a "like" button similar to FaceBook. I'll just have to 'thank' you all;)


----------



## heath81003

I can't believe it didn't even show up after the trigger! I don't believe the other line even exists on the tests. LOL

I just talked to my dr and since I am going on vacation in a week, I will not be in town for the u/s or iui date so I have to chalk this month up to a waste. :( I know there is still a chance that we can conceive naturally but I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## Hatethewait85

lovemytripawd- Thanks for the well wishes. Sorry the lady during your ultrasound yesterday wasn't the cool one. I hate when that happens! It's ok to be scared; your feelings are certainly justified. Just try to relax and take things a day at a time. Before you know it, you'll be at 12 weeks and shouting from the rooftops how excited you are! You're already more than half-way there! Yay!

ttcmoon- I didn't specifically ask about my clinic's success rates because it wouldn't change anything for me. I really like and trust my doctor; she's been doing this long enough that I know she'll do everything she can to make sure this works for me. She gave me a 65% chance of success with IVF. We are thinking of doing a package that includes 1 fresh and 1 frozen transfer that is about $12k plus the cost of meds. The estimated cost of a single fresh is close to $10k, but she thinks I'll need a bit more monitoring that the estimate takes into account. I can't believe you had already ovulated 1 follicle! I'm glad you still had others there. It sounds like back to back IUI would be good in this instance and up your chances of a BFP! No stressing about the spillage or your lining. It doesn't have to be perfect to work! Fx for you, too!

nola- I do have a great dr! :thumbup: 12dpiui is still early - I know implantation can still happen up to 12dpiui so hopefully it's just a late implanter! Don't count yourself out at least until Saturday! 

heath- So sorry to hear AF showed up again! And also sorry you won't be able to get things set up for an IUI this next cycle. You can join me in au natural october! I'm just going to relax this month and enjoy not "ttc" and just have some lovin on my hubby time. 

xanzaba- That's crazy you didn't see two lines after the trigger!! Makes me wonder if your tests were a dud?


----------



## River54

LoveMytripawd - soo cool that your little bean is measuring right on track and that you got to hear the heartbeat! Sounds like everything is going smoothly. I can understand that it would be hard to worry. Just think - everyday your bean is getting bigger and bigger and there is less and less of a chance that something would happen. When do get to go for your next scan? Also, I've heard some ladies buy a doppler, so they can get reassured hearing the heartbeat (don't think they work until you are farther along though).

ttcmoon - Glad you were able to do the IUI today & tomorrow for the timing - FX for tomorrow!

nolababy - could still be early - hopefully you'll get a good surprise in the next day or so :)

lovelymo - hopefully this first one is all it takes :) FX!

xanzaba - that is crazy you didn't see the trigger!

I did test out the trigger on the last cycle - I wanted to see if all the cheapies I had bought before would give a bfp - I did actually get to see lines til the trigger went away. Was neg at 11dpo. It was amazing how squinty the lines could get though. 

afm - I got the go ahead today to start meds tomorrow for IUI #2. FX this is finally it!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Good luck with IUI #2 River. Fx!!


----------



## xanzaba

Hello ladies. River, hope this is the cycle!

A couple of IUI newbie questions- I know temping is not as accurate with the trigger etc. but do any of you ladies still temp? 

I had really strong O pains the day before IUI (~24 hours after trigger) and my temp was up the morning of the IUI. I'm wondering if I O'd the day before IUI. We did the deed for many days before, so we should be covered, but...

Also, I'm on progesterone since one day after iui, and my temps have been creeping up daily. But this morning (6dpiui, 6/7 dpo) my temps were back to where they were before taking progesterone. Could this be the mysterious implantation dip?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3b5c56/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## gingmg

I gave up on temping, it did nothing but drive me crazy about timing. I hope it is a implantation dip!


----------



## River54

Yes, I still temp, as my acupuncturist wants me to. 
I never got a dip, but maybe for you it could very well be some sort of implantation dip - esp if you are taking prog already - FX!!

:dust:


----------



## heath81003

So all week I have been feeling very lightheaded and dizzy most of the day. Sometimes I even feel a little nausea. At the beginning I thought that it could be a sign of pregnancy but then AF showed up yesterday afternoon and all 3 of the tests I've taken have been BFN. I don't know if I should go to the dr to get a blood test or not. I don't think I could be pregnant since all of the tests have been neg and I am currently bleeding. UGH this is so frustrating!! :growlmad:


----------



## vkj73

Lovemytripawd!
Holy moly... I'm just putting it together now that you got your bfp.
Congrats!:thumbup:

Sending lots of :dust:to all!


----------



## xanzaba

Okay- I don't want to get too excited, so I will say upfront it may be an evap or something in my system from the trigger shot. But, I saw a second line. For the first time in 2 years. It's 7 dpiui and 7-8 days dpo. It is early, but if that was an implantation dip yesterday (temps back up today) it's possible.

Could this still be the trigger? If so, why did I get a negative 2 days after the trigger? Do I just not know how to test?

I wasn't going to tell DH- he gets really frustrated with my symptom spotting, but I wanted to make sure it wasn't a hallucination. Do you ladies see it? What do you think? Cautiously optimistic?
 



Attached Files:







10122013.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## IsaacRalph

Can defo see a line hun but I would be inclined not to get carried away just yet! I have had the trigger in my system until about 8dpo before! I would be hopeful though, hopefully this is it for you all my fingers crossed for you xxgood luck


----------



## nolababy1

BFN again on Friday so I called the RE's office since it was the third negative test that week. I stopped the progesterone (so last dose was Thursday night). AF has showed up this AM-blegh. So the nurse mentioned my possibly going on injectables this next IUI cycle. That seems a little fast to me? My RE is known for being aggressive but I'm not sure I'm ready to start injecting myself. I figured I'd be on the Tamoxifen again but maybe at a higher dose. Anyone else go to injectables on the second round? 

ttcmoon-did you test Saturday? BFP?


----------



## River54

I am on some injectibles as well as femara. Injectibles have a higher success rate statistically, which maybe the reason they suggested it. I know our fs takes age into consideration with protocols. Younger is usually less aggressive. I'll be 35 in a week, so it maybe why we started with injectibles with IUI right away.


----------



## xanzaba

Are any of you ladies on progesterone? I've had the pretty bad sinus pressure since about 5dpiui and it keeps getting worse. Today I actually have bruises between my nose and my eyes.


----------



## nolababy1

River54-I turned 36 in July so maybe that's why the RE is accelerating things. Thanks for your response.

xanzaba-I just stopped taking progesterone. I didn't have any sinus issues. Might want to check in with your doctor if you're that congested. Good luck and hope you feel better.


----------



## Hatethewait85

heath- How have you been feeling? Did the dizziness go away?

xanzaba- I can definitely see a very faint second line (and I have a hard time seeing them if they are faint!) but it's still REALLY early. I would be cautious of any second line within 10 days of the trigger. Have you tested again? If so, the line should definitely be getting darker! I'm not aware that progesterone would cause sinus pressure. I might follow up with your doc on that. Keep us updated! Fx for you!

nola- So sorry about your bfn! I second River's comment on the injections. I waited until my 3rd cycle to add the injectabls but I am "only" 28. My fs probably would've done it on my 2nd cycle but I got paranoid about multiples since I had 3 eggs develop with my 1st cycle on just oral meds. Are you going to meet with your RE to figure out what to do next?

How's everyone else doing??? ging? vk? ttcmoon? jaan? lovelymo? samoorah? azulita? anyone else I'm missing?

AFM- The :witch: has officially left the building!! I've decided to use up the opk's I have on hand. Hopefully I won't need them for a long time after this cycle so I should just use them up before they expire. :thumbup: I've also set up a consult appointment with an acupuncturist for Thursday so we will see what she says. This month is flying by really fast!


----------



## vkj73

I just posted this on another thread:

_Not feeling anything. My sense is that it didn't happen this round.
I'm also thinking that this was our last iui. I could change my mind later, but coming up on a year and a half of ttc#2 has drained me a bit.

We might try a couple of months au natural, and then...that might be a wrap
_


----------



## ttcmoon

vkj - ttc is really toll taking.Some cycles of natural try may be a good option.But IUI can make sure the timing is correct.So this may ultimately accelerate the thing.But again, you never know.Wish you all the best.

Hatethewait - Good that the witch left you alone.I am sure you wont need those OPK's for long time.So use all of them :) 65% success with IVF sounds great.

nolababy - I was on injectibles along with tamoxifen on my both IUI cycles.This time we did double IUI.It is better to go for injectibles after trying clomid/tamoxifen for 2-3 cycles.But given your age, let your RE decide it.Injectibles never gave me any problem till now.Though I did not respond to them very well.Tamoxifen is milder on uterine linin.That is a good point.
I had my IUI on thursday and friday.So I am not going to test before 27th.I hope a BFP this time for me. :) 

River - How are you doing?

Xanzaba - I can see a second line there.But be very cautious.Your trigger should be inside you as it is too early to test.I am on progesterone.It gives my yucky feeling,leaking,constipation.I never had sinus though.

AFM - TWW for me.Could not time our BD well this time.Hubby was too stressed to do anything.We did double IUI (thursday and friday).I just hope that works.Had 2 mature eggs (19mm) and one mid size (15mm).And linin was 1cm.But doc was not happy with the linin as it was not tri layer.it is kind of patchy.
I had a great time this weekend.Celebrated Dussera Festival!FX'ed for myself.


----------



## River54

ttcmoon - fx!
HateTheWait - you sound like you are off to a good start! Let us know how the acupuncture goes :)

I go in thursday for a follie check, see how many is there, and where they are at, and if they need to give me more meds etc. So, just waiting...Have a good friend come over on Sunday to celebrate our bdays, so that and the IUI timing hopefully will all work out!


----------



## deafgal01

Hate to bother you all but I did not get much replies for my question and thought maybe you could help out better.

Question for you ladies (if you know the actual count prior to and post freeze of sperms)...

I had my first IUI done with the first vial of my donor. That one that they used for my IUI had a count of 126 mil before wash/freeze. When it was thawed, only 4 mil had survived and with 20% motility. I still have 2 more vials that I can use (one with 78 mil and one with 88 mil). Now what are my chances that these two vials will have the same issue the first one had- 20% motility and not as many surviving? I only found out about the count/motility about a week after IUI was done and had no idea that was considered not good for IUI use (according to some of my loyal BNB followers who have experience).

It's such a big gamble to take, knowing that the last two vials I have have smaller count and that scares me. I know I can always get more from where it came from. The clinic follows FDA regulations so fresh is not possible, it has to be frozen sample that we use for my IUI.

Thanks for your input/help regarding this experience.


----------



## Lovelymo79

Hatethewait85 said:


> How's everyone else doing??? ging? vk? ttcmoon? jaan? lovelymo? samoorah? azulita? anyone else I'm missing?

I'm doing ok. It's 7dpo/6dpiui. Not really feeling anything. For a few days, I felt some mild twinges but nothing else. Today and yesterday, really emotional. Like crying over stuff I wouldn't have cried about before. Not sure what that is about. I want to test Sunday, which would be 12dpo/11dpiui. So we'll see!


----------



## Lovelymo79

deafgal01 said:


> Hate to bother you all but I did not get much replies for my question and thought maybe you could help out better.
> 
> Question for you ladies (if you know the actual count prior to and post freeze of sperms)...
> 
> I had my first IUI done with the first vial of my donor. That one that they used for my IUI had a count of 126 mil before wash/freeze. When it was thawed, only 4 mil had survived and with 20% motility. I still have 2 more vials that I can use (one with 78 mil and one with 88 mil). Now what are my chances that these two vials will have the same issue the first one had- 20% motility and not as many surviving? I only found out about the count/motility about a week after IUI was done and had no idea that was considered not good for IUI use (according to some of my loyal BNB followers who have experience).
> 
> It's such a big gamble to take, knowing that the last two vials I have have smaller count and that scares me. I know I can always get more from where it came from. The clinic follows FDA regulations so fresh is not possible, it has to be frozen sample that we use for my IUI.
> 
> Thanks for your input/help regarding this experience.

I'm definitely not an expert since I've only had one IUI but post wash, my vial had 6 million with 68% motility. I don't even know how much there was pre-wash. Is there anyway you can do B2B inseminations, to increase the amount of viable sperm. Because in my opinion, you will get about the same results, or less, when you wash those 2 vials.


----------



## deafgal01

My clinic seems to only do 1 IUI, and not B2B but I can check on that idea. Just will cost me a little extra. :shrug:


----------



## gingmg

Lovely- FX for you.

Deafgal- I don't know the pre thaw count and motility, just post of our donor sperm. I have seen a variation in our donor's sample over this last year, some months excellent, others just average. I think that's why one of the requirements to be a donor is to have an above average SA, cuz they expect to loose some. Sorry I wasn't more helpful.


----------



## Lovelymo79

The pic below is for you, deafgal. Don't give up hope. I know you've heard it a million times but it really only takes one. And we are a step ahead of the game by getting millions in the uterus. Im going to say a prayer for you. Choose hope!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 72.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## xanzaba

Hi deafgal- I don't know about IUI and freezing, but when they checked my husband, they said anything over 2 million was good. And that was prewash! Also, they have less of a way to go. So morphology may be more important. Do they do a pre-screen on donors?


----------



## deafgal01

My clinic did prescreen my donor and said all the results looked good. Maybe that batch was just a fluke.


----------



## xanzaba

Also, on another thread a lady was so upset because she found out her husband had 20% motility and was literally about to give up... when she got pregnant.

It only takes one!


----------



## Hatethewait85

vk- This is an incredibly hard journey. :hugs: Many ladies say on here say they have no symptoms when they get their BFP so hang on to a little bit of hope for now. I can't remember what you've been doing for your IUI's, can you be more aggressive with your meds to try and get more eggs to grow? In the end you have to do what feels right for you and your hubby. It is such a tough decision to make. 

ttcmoon- Fx for you! when do you think you'll test?

river- I hope things get timed well so it doesn't interfere with your friend and birthday celebrations. Good luck on Thursday. Let us know how it goes! If I was doing another IUI this month, I'd be going in on Thursday, too! It feels so weird to not be looking forward to checking on my eggs progress! 

deafgal- Sorry I am not sure what to tell you as I've never used a frozen sample. What did your doc say? Try not to get too upset about the results - it really only takes 1. 

lovelymo- It's hard to say what the crying is all about but hopefully it's a sign your hormones are going crazy because of a sticky lil bean! Let us know how the testing goes this weekend.


----------



## deafgal01

Idk what the dr thinks yet but I will try and get in an appt soon hopefully this or next week as dh is off from work. I am thinking I may need to do medicated cycle with clomid or something to increase the chances of these guys meeting an egg since last cycle was natural. I will keep you all posted unless you have time to track my progress in my journal- I write a lot more details over there.


----------



## ttcmoon

Deafgal - It really takes one.So hang on there.I did B2B IUI this time.Lets see if that helps.You can also check on the same.
I am just wondering why fresh sample is not allowed :( this norm is silly enough!my clinic prefers post wash number to be 10million +.But someone mentioned here anything above 2mil is fine.So I do not think you should worry.
Did you check on motility and morphology?My hubby has good count but very bad morphology.


----------



## deafgal01

I do not have much info regarding known donor data so I will inquire at the appt about these to make my informed choice.

FDA is um an organization that monitors food and drugs in my country. They do not permit fresh from donors due to their regulations for health purposes. Frustrating!


----------



## ttcmoon

Hatethewait85 said:


> vk- This is an incredibly hard journey. :hugs: Many ladies say on here say they have no symptoms when they get their BFP so hang on to a little bit of hope for now. I can't remember what you've been doing for your IUI's, can you be more aggressive with your meds to try and get more eggs to grow? In the end you have to do what feels right for you and your hubby. It is such a tough decision to make.
> 
> ttcmoon- Fx for you! when do you think you'll test?
> 
> river- I hope things get timed well so it doesn't interfere with your friend and birthday celebrations. Good luck on Thursday. Let us know how it goes! If I was doing another IUI this month, I'd be going in on Thursday, too! It feels so weird to not be looking forward to checking on my eggs progress!
> 
> deafgal- Sorry I am not sure what to tell you as I've never used a frozen sample. What did your doc say? Try not to get too upset about the results - it really only takes 1.
> 
> lovelymo- It's hard to say what the crying is all about but hopefully it's a sign your hormones are going crazy because of a sticky lil bean! Let us know how the testing goes this weekend.

I am going to test on 27th


----------



## deafgal01

Good luck ttc.


----------



## samoorah1983

Ladies Hii!! It's been a while!! Looks like the thread has been booming here with more and more with wonderful Ladies here who are TTC. Everything's going good here, but been stressing for the results to come out for husbands SA.. Well his results are halfway through.. We got the count and motility.

Count= 156 Million
Motility= 45%

Still waiting on Morphology.

I'm worried about the motility?.? Isn't that kind of low?

Any advice would be appreciated and lots of sticky dust coming your way!!


----------



## xanzaba

samoorah1983 said:


> Ladies Hii!! It's been a while!! Looks like the thread has been booming here with more and more with wonderful Ladies here who are TTC. Everything's going good here, but been stressing for the results to come out for husbands SA.. Well his results are halfway through.. We got the count and motility.
> 
> Count= 156 Million
> Motility= 45%
> 
> Still waiting on Morphology.
> 
> I'm worried about the motility?.? Isn't that kind of low?
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated and lots of sticky dust coming your way!!

They like 50% so it's not bad, but I've known about DHs with lower numbers that get things done. If you are concerned, there was something today in the paper about eating fish and weight lifting increasing sperm count. Also, limiting alcohol, if that pertains :)


----------



## Livia82

Hi Ladies,
I hope you don't mind if I join you guys. I will have my first IUI on Friday and I am very excited! I took Clomid days 4-8 and the us today showed two follicles at 16 & 17 mm. I was hoping for more than just two and it sounds a little small to me. On here I got the feeling that most successful IUI's involved 3-4 follicles that are at least 20mm... but my Dr. told me to do the Ovidrel tomorrow morning. I am such a wuss and don't know if I can give myself the shot. Have you guys done it before?


----------



## Hatethewait85

samoorah1983 said:


> Ladies Hii!! It's been a while!! Looks like the thread has been booming here with more and more with wonderful Ladies here who are TTC. Everything's going good here, but been stressing for the results to come out for husbands SA.. Well his results are halfway through.. We got the count and motility.
> 
> Count= 156 Million
> Motility= 45%
> 
> Still waiting on Morphology.
> 
> I'm worried about the motility?.? Isn't that kind of low?
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated and lots of sticky dust coming your way!!

I think my clinic always looks for >50% motility, too. But 45% is very close so I wouldn't worry too much about it. It's certainly not low enough to make it impossible to conceive! I think my hubby's sample for the first IUI was at 51% but after limiting beer to no more than 1 can per day it was up to 65% by the third one. So limiting alcohol is definitely one way to get that number a bit better!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Livia82 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I hope you don't mind if I join you guys. I will have my first IUI on Friday and I am very excited! I took Clomid days 4-8 and the us today showed two follicles at 16 & 17 mm. I was hoping for more than just two and it sounds a little small to me. On here I got the feeling that most successful IUI's involved 3-4 follicles that are at least 20mm... but my Dr. told me to do the Ovidrel tomorrow morning. I am such a wuss and don't know if I can give myself the shot. Have you guys done it before?

Hi Livia- welcome! By having 2 follicles, you've already doubled the targets you would normally have so that's a good start! They do seem a lil smaller but will grow 1-2mm (and sometimes more) in a day so they will get bigger by tomorrow. The ovidrel will also help them grow and mature before they are released. Of course more always ups your odds but it also increases the chance of multiples. My last iui cycle I had 5 follicles and still didn't get my BFP so it certainly doesn't guarantee anything! The needle for the ovidrel is teeny tiny and you'll barely notice it. I promise it's not bad at all! You can do it!!


----------



## ttcmoon

Samoorah - Your DH's count is great and motility is not bad.My clinic prefers it to be 50% but 45% is pretty close and if count is high number of swimmers also get higher.My DH takes Paternia and CaniQ for sperms and it helps to increase his count.He lacks in morphology though.Stress plays a big role for men.Limiting stess,alchohol, taking omega3 enriched diet and regular work out may help.FX'd for you.

Livia - 2 follicles are great for only clomid and no injectibles.And success rate is pretty good with 2 as well.How is your linin?And sizes appear to be a bit small but I am sure thry would grow more.For me I had 3 follicles of size -17,14.5,11.5.My doctor did not trigger me and on the next day when we went one of size 17 was gone.I ovulated myself.So it definitely matured and got ovulated.and next day sizes were 17,15.They have grown so much after my body started trigger.So to support my ovulation doctor gave me trigger shot again and I had 2 IUI's.
As mentioned by Hatethewait, the injection is not at all painful.Its like ant bite and stays for few secs.So no worries and all the best for the IUI.
Last time I had 4 follicles,perfect linin and perfect sperm but it did not work.But there are plenty of ladies whose IUI worked with only one follicle.So stay positive!

Hatethewait - How are you doing hon?Are you going for IVF in this cycle itself?started medication yet?FX'd for you.Or this is a break cycle as your signature says you are starting on nov.


----------



## xanzaba

Livia- I had one at 17 and the doctor wanted to wait another day to trigger. So I did another ultrasound and it was 21. I triggered that night, but had O pains the next day and my temps immediately spiked, so I began to worry that I O'd too early. So what you're doctor recommended sounds just right. Follicles grow 1-2 mm per day, so you could be at 18 and 19 which is pretty much 20.

Ladies I'm going in for blood test today- wish me luck!


----------



## ttcmoon

xanzaba - What the blood test is for?All the best.


----------



## xanzaba

Beta test, it's part of the iui package at my doctor's.


----------



## River54

Hey ladies - I had my follie check this morning. I have 1x17mm and 1x12mm. The fs wasn't pleased with this response, as he wanted to see 3-4 mature follies with this level of meds. :( I am kinda sad about this. Worried about my body. Odd, we have almost the same protocol as last time, and pretty much the same response. But the other fs always said everything looked great. (the 2 are partners in the clinic, so you never know which you'll get for which appt)
I go in Sat for another check, and we were told to bd tomorrow. 
I am hoping the smaller one grows! and catches up.


----------



## Livia82

Thank you guys!! It took me 10 min this morning before I was able to get myself to inject the Ovidrel. Once I did I had to laugh because it was so easy. I really hope my follies grow a little bit more before the IUI. I have no idea about lining, they didn't tell me.
ttcmoon are you in the tww?
Xanzaba Good luck! I'm keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## gingmg

River- I know how you feel, I only had one follie from injectables and I was pretty upset, especially after seeing so many people get more. Just remember it only takes one!! I guess they'll up my dosages for next time?


----------



## samoorah1983

Hi everyone, got a call from the lab, I got the results for the morphology and its not good.. 

Morphology= 1.5%

I don't what to do.. Sould I continue doing IUI? Or go and do IVF?

That's pretty much going to be our option. But I'm thinking to go ahead and do IUI and try..


----------



## River54

What does your specialist say?


----------



## Hatethewait85

ttcmoon- No IVF this cycle. This is just a cycle off to relax and take a mental break. It's been good so far. Meeting with my fs on the 29th to finalize my game plans. 

xanzaba- How was the test?! I hope you got good results!!

River- Isn't it interesting how two different docs will see two different things? It's too bad you can pick whichever one of the two you like/trust more. Those follies can grow fast so hopefully things look great by Saturday! Fx for you!!

Livia- Glad the injection went well! Good luck tomorrow with your iui!

Samoorah- I'm not sure what to suggest. I would talk with your doc and get their advice and then do what you think feels best. There is certainly no harm in trying IUI first.


----------



## ttcmoon

Samoorah - IUI is less expensive.So I would go for it first.Even my hubby has good count and motility but bad morphology.We are trying for 4 IUI cycles and then IVF.Who knows it can do a trick.IVF/ICSI always has more success rate.But its more invasive and costly.

Hatethewait - Have a relaxing month dear.Who knows this might be your month.Inspite of all fertility treatment I got both my BFP's on natural cycle!FX'd.

River - The smaller one has all chances to grow more.And it really takes one.Cycles are different bodies are different.All the best for your IUI.When is it scheduled?
ging - Truely said it takes only one!I never got pregnant on my medicated cycle with multiple follies but always on natural one.And I am sure I produced only one then!So hand on.

Livia - Good to know that the shot was not much painful for you.I am in my 7DPIUI.No symptoms yet.FX'd for you.


----------



## Lovelymo79

I had spotting today (Thursday) right before work. TMI: I wiped and noticed brownish "stuff" on the tp. I took a shower and put on a panty liner just to see if it does it again and sure enough, there was a brownish stuff on the panty liner. I am going into my 9diui but won't test until 11dpiui. My period isn't due for another 5 days and even when I spot before my period, it definitely is a lot more. Oh, and my IUI was completely unmedicated. We shall see....


----------



## ttcmoon

Lovelymo79 - brown blood means old blood, and this could be implantation bleeding.Do you bleed in mid cycle?FX'd for you.


----------



## xanzaba

Lovelymo- that sounds hopeful!!! Good luck :)

Samoorah- there are always ways to improve sperm quality. If it were me, I would talk to my doctor and get their opinion, but also research lifestyle changes on my own. Doctors are very focused on the medical options.

Unfortunately my test was a BFN. Disappointed, of course, but it was only the first try with IUI. We're going to keep on keeping on. I'm also had my tsh tested, and I'm following up with a hematologist. I've had polycythemia (high red blood cell counts) for the past 3 years.

We went out last night for tww sin night and threw caution to the wind- sushi, sake, stayed up late. Felt really good, in a really wrong sort of way. I believe I have to take pleasure where and when I can, or this whole thing would crush me.


----------



## ttcmoon

xanzaba - Sorry for your BFN.Which day it is?Does polycythemia affect TTC?I too have slightly elevated level of red blood cells.


----------



## xanzaba

ttcmoon said:


> xanzaba - Sorry for your BFN.Which day it is?Does polycythemia affect TTC?I too have slightly elevated level of red blood cells.

How high is your hematocrit/hemoglobin? Generally, high red blood cell count is not considered dangerous. For 6 months they told me I was dehydrated. If you do have something, the solution is generally to donate blood. 

There are two types of polycythemia- polycythemia vera, or primary polycythemia, and secondary polycythemia. Polycythemia vera does cause pregnancy problems, but is _very_ rare in people younger than 60.

For secondary polycythemia, it depends what is causing it. A couple of years ago, I had a whole work up for polycythemia because I was having bone pain and they could not find anything except high hematocrit/hemoglobin. I was tested for polycythemia vera, which is usually caused by a genetic mutation, and I don't have the mutation. For secondary, they test for a whole bunch of things including fibroids. They couldn't find a cause of my polycythemia and, after a blood donation, my hematocrit was down to 44%, the lowest ever. They check your platelet count, and mine has always been low/normal. They could do a bone marrow biopsy, but since it is so invasive and my hematocrit had generally been only moderately high (usually around 50%, up to 54%) they haven't done it. They told me it was probably caused by stress and not to worry anymore.

However, on a routine blood test my hematocrit is back up to 49%, hemoglobin 16, so I think it's worth watching. Fortunately there is a doctor here that is an expert on polycythemia, so I'm trying to get an appointment with him. I also scheduled a blood donation for next Wednesday in the meantime.


----------



## Lovelymo79

ttcmoon said:


> Lovelymo79 - brown blood means old blood, and this could be implantation bleeding.Do you bleed in mid cycle?FX'd for you.

No, I only bleed right before my period. It's due Wednesday so I would expect to begin spotting on Tuesday. But this spotting is more brown and not as much. I dunno...not gonna really read into it until I get an official BFP.


----------



## River54

lovelymo - sounds promising :)

dunno the date of the IUI yet. will get more info tomorrow from the next follie check. FX the smaller one caught up and I have 2 good ones for it!


----------



## samoorah1983

I'm going to go ahead and do the IUI and if it does not work, I'm going to book a trip to Amman, Jordan and get the IVF done there, no waiting list nothing.. I have family there, and I know the country well. The cost for IVF ICSI is between $1600 and $3500. Very cheap if I wanted to do it here its going to cost me over $10,000 dollars. Overall cost trip to Jordanand staying at my husbands sister house which is furnished and vacant. Whole trip would cost us roughly 5 grand. Already trying to talk to my resources down there.


----------



## Livia82

I had my iui today. It was quick and easy. The numbers were 38 mil and 63% motility post wash. Now the tww begins... :coffee:

ttcmoon when are you testing? Did you use a trigger shot?

Lovelymo that really does sound promising! Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Lovelymo79

Thanks, River54 !

Samoorah, wow! Well, if you can financially swing it, see family and get that BFP, go for it! FX for you!

Livia, congrats on the IUI. Sounds promising! FX back at ya!

AFM: the spotting has become very scant and basically gone. No cramping at all. So, I will see what happens next!


----------



## vkj73

Xanzaba,
I hear you. I got a bfn 12dpiui today.
I'm enjoying a glass of wine as I type this.

Hopefully there will be some gals on here with bfps!

:thumbup:


----------



## Lovelymo79

So POAS today at 10dpiui and not surprisingly, BFN. Not thinking I'll be one of the lucky ones getting a BFP later. Just got that feeling. I'll try again in 3 days if AF isn't here. *sigh*


----------



## deafgal01

Lovely- if that was just implantation, it may be 2 or 3 more days before you can get a bfp from the hcg. Might be you do not have enough for the tests to detect a pregnancy yet but keep your chin up.


----------



## gingmg

lovely- its too soon. My friend didn't get a BFP until AFTER AF was due, and from being on here for awhile- there is definitely a range of BFP from 10PO to 14DPO. Keep your head up, you just never know. Test again in a few days.


----------



## gingmg

I think I'm out, cramps are getting stronger, all tests negative. Blood test on tues, then hoping they up my injectable doses for next time. I almost want to skip this last one and go right for IVF, IUIs clearly aren't my answer, but I'll give it one last shot.


----------



## BabyHopes1974

gingmg said:


> I think I'm out, cramps are getting stronger, all tests negative. Blood test on tues, then hoping they up my injectable doses for next time. I almost want to skip this last one and go right for IVF, IUIs clearly aren't my answer, but I'll give it one last shot.

Do you temp too? I'm wondering if I should anymore but it does give me a sense of control over something. I hope you could still get a bfp. Are you spotting ?


----------



## gingmg

babyhopes- I gave up temping a few cycles ago when we started meds, I kept getting so paranoid over the timing, so I thought I should just let go and trust the process. No spotting, but I feel exactly like I do every month before AF. Oh well.


----------



## kristix

Hello everyone! Excited to join you all on the iui journey.

About me: I have been trying to conceive for what seems like forever....a few years now anyway.
I am about to turn 36, hubby is the same. 

We tried everything on our own...no luck. Finally decided to go to the Dr.
Turns out its male factor. Everything looks ok except morphology.

So starting in November we start iui. 

October is our last chance before iui. I think I ovulate next week.

This was a particularly hard month for me as 3 of my close friends had babies...so bitter sweet sometimes. But it might encourage us all to know 2 out of 3 of the babies were assisted 

Well anyhow, excited to join!


----------



## BabyHopes1974

gingmg said:


> babyhopes- I gave up temping a few cycles ago when we started meds, I kept getting so paranoid over the timing, so I thought I should just let go and trust the process. No spotting, but I feel exactly like I do every month before AF. Oh well.

Hugs


----------



## Lovelymo79

kristix said:


> Hello everyone! Excited to join you all on the iui journey.
> 
> About me: I have been trying to conceive for what seems like forever....a few years now anyway.
> I am about to turn 36, hubby is the same.
> 
> We tried everything on our own...no luck. Finally decided to go to the Dr.
> Turns out its male factor. Everything looks ok except morphology.
> 
> So starting in November we start iui.
> 
> October is our last chance before iui. I think I ovulate next week.
> 
> This was a particularly hard month for me as 3 of my close friends had babies...so bitter sweet sometimes. But it might encourage us all to know 2 out of 3 of the babies were assisted
> 
> Well anyhow, excited to join!

Welcome!! Hopefully, you will get that BFP soon!!


----------



## gingmg

Kristix- welcome, exciting to be starting IUIs!


----------



## kristix

Thanks for the welcome guys! I am overly excited about starting the process!


----------



## Lovelymo79

So of course, I "nap" from 7pm - 10pm and am now up at 0400. Had to go to bathroom and somehow the 1 pregnancy test I was going to keep until Tuesday am somehow found itself in the way of a stream of pee! And what do I see, you ask? A BFN, of course!

UGH!!! Why can't I just wait until AF shows up or not to get out of this agony! I knew I shouldn't have bought those tests. And my BFF is already thinking that the spotting I saw a couple of days ago means something positive but I'm not thinking it just might be AF trickling in to play mind and body games with me. And unfortunately, after tonight (Sunday night), I won't have to be back to work until next Friday night so no work to occupy my mind and time!


----------



## gingmg

Lovely- so sorry, but I am still going to be hopeful for you, right up until I read that you got your period.

Girls who have used crinone, or other progesterone before, did you get AF on it, or only once you stopped? Cramps are getting stronger, but no bleeding. All tests negative. Blood test on tues and have to keep taking the crinone until then. It's torture, I just want to stop it and let my cycle start, but I can't until after blood test.


----------



## Lovelymo79

Thanks, gingmg. Never knew i would be like this but thankful for understanding women like you.


----------



## ttcmoon

gingmg - I am so sorry for the BFN.You won't get your AF until you stop the progesterone.I get it in 3-5 days after stopping it.I would wait till the blood test.Progesterone is frustrating sometimes it just makes the leutal phase longer.

Lovely - I am so sorry dear.I know how you feel.I just pray you get your AF soon if its a real BFN.But hang on do not lose hope yet.


----------



## jaan613

hi girl friends :)

i hope you are all doing well :) think of you ladies often and always come on here hoping to hear one of you getting your BFP...!

i am okay..i think. some days are better than other days. seems like my husband and i have been really negative humps with so many things, first we lost the pregnancy, then a bad business hit, our new home which we are building that we are suppose to be moving into got damaged in the last typhoon which hit, so that is a huge mess, and not to mention extra $$$ to fix. and then last week we decided to go away for a few days to just take a break from reality. everything started off fine and then my husband got pick-pocketed and we lost all the money we needed for the weekend! argh!!!!!!!!!!!!! we are such frequent travelers yet they still managed to steal from us. we went to the police station and it turns out 5 others were pick pocketed in the same place as us, and they were locals! so sad because we are trying to save so much money! the more we try to save the more bad things keep happening to us. this negativity just doesnt seem to end, it's one bump after the other.
spoke to my mommy and told her i feel like i have hit rock bottom and she laughed and said "congrats..your only way now is up!" - so i am going to take it like that and hope the bad luck with husband and i is over! we have been so stressed that all we do is fight - so not enjoyable. 
i had my d&c on september 27, so i will be 4 weeks past d&c this friday. hope the bleeding stops :( it's still there - not heavy, but very much present.
we have decided to take the doctor's suggestion and start the injectables again on my next cycle. i should hopefully be expecting my period again within the next 2-3 weeks.
i just wonder how will i know its my period and not bleeding from d&c?
i dont feel the same, i feel weak, i often have cramps which come and go and i feel so sleepy all the time. i dont know if there is a connection or not?
sorry i have been missing in action. *hugs*
good luck to you all for the coming week, hope AF stays away, the 2ww passes by faster and we see some BFPS!!


----------



## ttcmoon

Dear Jaan,

Nice to see you here again.We have been missing you.Seems like you are having awful time.So many things happening together!I just can't believe it.I guess this is a very bad patch of time you are going through and miscarriage itself can give you loads of reasons to be sad and judgemental.When you have so many things together- I just can't imagine.
I just hope the time passes soon and you get everything fixed.What happened in business font and to your new home?I hope all are fine now?I wish you all the best for the next cycle.I am sure the injectibles will do the trick again.

Remove "Never been pregnant" from your signature. :)


----------



## gingmg

Jaan,
I'm so sorry that it feels like one bad thing after another. That must feel rotten and unfair. I love what your mother said about only one way out, which is up. I wish only good and wonderful things in the coming weeks for you. Your rainbow will find you, I just know it.


----------



## nolababy1

Welcome to all the new IUI TTCers!! Wishing BFPs for you this month. 

So I am starting a new job next month with new health insurance that covers infertility treatment!! Unfortunately that insurance doesn't kick in until December so we're doing things on our own, with tamoxifen, until then. 

gingmg-so sorry about the BFN. I stopped the progesterone after 3 neg tests and started my period 3 days later. I felt the same way: once I knew I was out I just wanted to get started on the new cycle.

Lovelymo79-my fingers are still crossed for you!


----------



## River54

Jaan - :hugs: you both have definitely gone through alot this past month! Hang in there. It should get better now :) Did the doctors say you'd still be bleeding for a month after? That doesn't sound right. Have you gone in for a checkup? If you feel weak and tired - you probably need iron supplements since you keep bleeding. :hugs: Hope all gets better soon.

afm - I go in for the IUI this morning...shouldn't be too long now :) Then in the blasted tww! Should be testing Nov 4.


----------



## Hatethewait85

Sorry for being MIA the last few days- went away for the weekend and didn't have great internet access. I'll try to catch up now...

xanzaba- So sorry to hear about your bfn! :hugs: I had a sin night after my first iui failed. It does feel good in a bad way! Are you going to do the same plan for your next cycle? Hope things are off to a good start

samoorah- That's awesome that you have those connections! I would definitely take advantage of that. How long will you have to be gone from work and such to do the ivf there?

livia- Sounds like you had good numbers for your iui! Hope the tww is going fast. When do you think you'll test?

vk- So sorry to hear about your bfn, too! :hugs: This thread is so overdue for a bfp!!

gingmg- Did you test again? Maybe you are just one of those people that are late to get their bfp's? I hope this is your cycle, but if AF does need to come I hope she gets here ASAP after stopping the progesterone!

kristix- Hi! Cheers to your last naturals cycle- hopefully this one works and you won't need the iui's!

lovelymo- So sorry to hear about the BFN and af. :hugs: Did AF officially make a full appearance?

jaan- :hugs: it sounds like you have hit quite the rough patch, but, your mom is right - only room to go up!! I hope things are settling down and smoothing out. I hope the d&c bleeding stops soon. 4 weeks seems like an awfully long time to still be bleeding. Have you checked in with the doc again? Wishing for nothing but good to find you now.

nola- That is awesome on the new insurance coverage! Enjoy the freedom of ttc the natural way until December!

River- How was the iui today? How'd your follicles and lining end up looking? Welcome to the tww! Hope it flies by!

AFM- I've been doing good. I had a weekend away with friends... and unfortunately, I had to be filled with envy when the announced they were expecting. I think the hardest part was hearing them tell us how surprised they were when it worked "the first time!" It was certainly a test for me and I think I passed it ok. I am happy and excited for them of course but it makes me long even more for my turn. I'm more than ready to go down that exciting road!! I had my first acupuncture session today. It was definitely interesting. I actually still have 2 magnets taped to my leg right now to keep the "treatment going." I'm a very scientific/western medicine minded so I'm trying to stay optimistic and open-minded. I think it will be good for me. 

Sending lots of :dust: to you all!


----------



## River54

IUI went well today. Last I knew about the follies was on Sat, and they were 21mm and 16mm with a lining of 8.5mm. 
Count today with the IUI was 28mil post wash - which they were happy about. Told to bd tonight and tomorrow for max effect. Though I have been having bad cramps throughout my bday dinner tonight and bloatingness. A bath seemed to help...so does sweatpants ;)


----------



## vkj73

Hi ladies,

I always enjoy checking in at the end if the day. It's like our own little international/national support group:hugs:


Good luck everyone...wherever you are on your journey!

:hugs:


----------



## ttcmoon

Hatethewait85 - Great to know that you spent good weekend with friends.I know dear how you feel.I too have some friends who are very close and expecting.And most of them got preggo immidiately after trying.I am very happy for them but still I cry and envy and let my emotion flow.It's natural.
Accupunture is good for health and mind.Even I am thinking to book one for myself.Have faith and all the best.

VKJ - Yes our internation support group is really great.How are you doing?

River - Good to know about your IUI.Your follies,lining and sperm count all look good.I am hopeful for you in this cycle.

Nolababy - Congrats for your new job and insurance coverage.December is not far!What do you work as?

AFM - 10DPIUI with no symptoms, had some boob ache yesterday but it is gone now.Everything else is good.Paid dues for our new home in this weekend and going to get the keys soon.Checking out rates with different interior designers to wood work.
Work is hectic.Coming at 9 leaving at 9.Today having a video conferecing with clients.So will get late again :(


----------



## gingmg

Looks like I didn't need to stop progesterone to get full flow. Right on time with a vengeance!!


----------



## Lovelymo79

Hatethewait85 said:


> lovelymo- So sorry to hear about the BFN and af. :hugs: Did AF officially make a full appearance?

NO!!! Ugh!! I'm still spotting but have been wearing a pad for the past day or so and nothing really coming down! Not even overnight! I see a little something something when I wipe but even this morning, nothing! I wish it would just flow so we can get this party going! I still don't feel any pms-y feelings like usually do....no cramping, bloating, nothing. I think it may be the stress of it all (?) but I'm trying to chill. REALLY! 

I know I'm not pregnant so I don't know what gives. Don't get me wrong, if it's just a super light period with no cramping, I am NOT complaining. I just wish my body would decide what it wants to do! *sigh*


----------



## gingmg

Lovely- So suspenseful, I'm actually still holding out hope for you, like I said right up until I hear otherwise. When is the last time you tested? When are you officially due for AF?


----------



## Lovelymo79

It's due today or tomorrow. I am either 26 or 27 days, average 26. I'm not buying that I'm pregnant. I think my IUI was timed wrong and the sperm got to the party too late. I just think my hormones are out of wack with me stressing over this. I don't drink but I may need to drink something to calm down! Lol


----------



## gingmg

Lovely- Sorry. Yes, have a glass of wine then and try to unwind. This whole thing is crazy stressful. My non TTC self is actually pretty low key and laid back, but this whole process has brought out a side of me that I didn't know was there. It's only because I want it so badly, though, and it's hard to wait it out. As I'm sure with you, I can usually handle a stressful situation with such ease, but not this- this is a whole different beast.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ladies. Yes ttc sucks. It's nice to have people to share it with, especially when you're trying to be discrete in your work/personal life. Lovelymo, I hope you have resolution sooner or later. Gingmg, I hope your cycle is starting well.

Jaan I'm sorry your life is in upheaval and I hope you find some peace. 

Well, I went in today for baseline- no cysts (last month I had a 17mm cyst) and my TSH is down to under 2 for the first time since my mid 20s. Also my endo thickness is at 4, exactly where it should be. Who knew I'd be so happy to be average :)


----------



## nolababy1

Lovelymo-you're body is being feisty this month! And, if not a drink, then some chocolate is certainly in order!

River54-fingers crossed for you!! Sending BFP thoughts and prayers your way.

ttcmoon-I will be back to being a research coordinator. I'll be glad to concentrate on my patients instead of on every twinge and cramp in my body!:). So excited for your new home. Decorating should help the tww go by:)

xanzaba-glad to hear you're normal;) Best of luck this cycle!


----------



## lamago

HI Ladies, I'm wondering if I can join this thread I just had a failed IUI #1 and am waiting for AF to show. I stopped the progesterone yesterday. Has anyone taken progesterone, how long to get your AF? had BFN at 15 dpo and 16 dpo


----------



## gingmg

Does anyone take baby aspirin? I keep running into this over and over and over again, and I so want to try it to help with blood flow but was told no by the clinic because they said this only helps if you have a particular clotting disorder. Well, I see on here all over the place people taking it to aid with blood flow (recommended by their clinics) who don't have this mystery clotting disorder. Not that I want to go behind the clinic's recommendations, but it's been a year, I'm not pregnant and I only have one more go of this before IVF. I almost don't care what they think or say anymore.
Also, does anyone else get clots in their cycle?

Sorry I haven't responded individually, it's hard to keep it straight where everyone is in their cycles, but I am very grateful for all of you. Hope we get some more BFPs soon.


----------



## gingmg

Lamago- Sorry that your IUI wasn't successful. I just finished my first go with progesterone. I actually got AF in full force on the progesterone, but I have heard other people say 2-5 days. I guess it varies.


----------



## Hatethewait85

River - Glad your IUI seemed to go well! Do you think the cramping is ovulation?? If so, it sounds like you definitely timed the IUI well. Fx this one is it!!

vk- Hi! Hope you are doing well!

ttcmoon- Thanks for making me feel normal (well, as normal as I can be...). :flower: I'm glad I'm not alone! Have you done acupuncture before? It sounds like things are getting exciting with you! When do you move in to the new home? Hiring an interior designer sounds fun!! What do you do for work? 12 hr days would get draining! Are you planing to wait for 14dpiui to test? In my opinion no symptoms = good. Every time I've had symptoms, it's meant nothing so I'm keepin my fx for you!

gingmg- :hugs: AF is a mean mean woman! At least she showed up quickly and you can get started on your next cycle! Are you doing another IUI? Same protocol? I don't take aspirin now, but will be on it with IVF. Personally, I don't see how it could hurt anything to take it but I agree it's hard to go against your doctor's advice. Go with your gut! 

lovelymo- AF is being a trickster! Hurry up AF, hurry up!! Here's to hoping she's here in full flow soon so you can get started with the next IUI. 

xanzaba- glad to hear you are average! :thumbup: Are you planning to do same meds and everything this time around?

lamago- Hi! Sorry IUI #1 didn't take. I've never been on progesterone but from what I hear, most get AF within 2-3 days of stopping. Hope she makes an appearance quickly so you can get started on the next cycle!


----------



## xanzaba

Lamago- sorry it didn't work out this time. I got my BFN on Thursday, so my last progesterone was Wednesday night. AF arrived Saturday morning- 2 1/2 days I guess.


----------



## lamago

Thanks! I hope so too. It's a little weird knowing i'm not pregnant and no AF! I got some spotting yesterday and the day before but that can't be AF right?

@Hatethewait85 where are you in your cycle?


----------



## Lovelymo79

Official getting cramps and officially overdosing on chocolate tonight. Spoke with my doc's NP and of course she reminded me that only 20% of tries are successful. I personally think I got my iui too late. 

I will be traveling during my fertile time and unless I get my positive the day I leave, I'm not inseminating the next cycle. Luckily, I have 2 fertile times in November so if I don't do the first one, I'm hoping I can do the next one.


----------



## Hatethewait85

lamago said:


> Thanks! I hope so too. It's a little weird knowing i'm not pregnant and no AF! I got some spotting yesterday and the day before but that can't be AF right?
> 
> @Hatethewait85 where are you in your cycle?

I'm on CD16 (30-32 day cycles unmedicated). This is my mental health cycle before IVF next cycle!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Lovelymo79 said:


> Official getting cramps and officially overdosing on chocolate tonight. Spoke with my doc's NP and of course she reminded me that only 20% of tries are successful. I personally think I got my iui too late.
> 
> I will be traveling during my fertile time and unless I get my positive the day I leave, I'm not inseminating the next cycle. Luckily, I have 2 fertile times in November so if I don't do the first one, I'm hoping I can do the next one.

:hugs:


----------



## nolababy1

Welcome lamago! I stopped progesterone and AF showed up 3 days later. Sorry about #1 iui not working. I'm in the same boat. Let's hope that "practice round" got everything in order for a BFP with the next iui:)


----------



## lamago

@nolababy1, I hope so, this weekend is my wedding anniversary so it's officially been one year. I'm just feeling like it's so elusive! 

@Hatethewait85, mental cycle is a great idea I took a couple of those before this IUI. But i'm going for the next one this month and then we'll see.


----------



## samoorah1983

*
Hi everyone wanted to say Hii and I'm doing ok.. We're close to getting our IUI done I'm nervous and hoping it would work so I wouldn't have to do IVF... Tomorrow I go in for the baseline to check and see if there's any cyst on my ovaries, tomorrow will be day 5 of my cycle.. And will start clomid and injectibles. This is my first time, ladies when your done taking clomid what happens after ? you go in for ultrasound to check the follies how many times just one day? Or everyday till you ovulate? Wanted to see your experiences with IUI before the actual IUI procedure.. Ladies sending  your way!!!*


----------



## IsaacRalph

samoorah1983 said:


> *
> Hi everyone wanted to say Hii and I'm doing ok.. We're close to getting our IUI done I'm nervous and hoping it would work so I wouldn't have to do IVF... Tomorrow I go in for the baseline to check and see if there's any cyst on my ovaries, tomorrow will be day 5 of my cycle.. And will start clomid and injectibles. This is my first time, ladies when your done taking clomid what happens after ? you go in for ultrasound to check the follies how many times just one day? Or everyday till you ovulate? Wanted to see your experiences with IUI before the actual IUI procedure.. Ladies sending  your way!!!*

Hey sam your doing it slightly different to me as I'm not taking clomid just the injectables I start taking my meds in about an hour! So this is my first iui tpp and today is cyvle day 2 for me so different starting regime to yours. I go in for a scan next week on cycle day 10 and go from there. They will monitor the size and number of follicles and advise whether to increase/decrease meds etc and tell me when to go in for iui and perhaps a date for another scan before iui. Really hoping you get your bfp, good luck!


----------



## lamago

@samoorah1983 for me I had to go in on Day 12 for an ultrasound then go back once I got a positive OPK. But for this coming insemination, she said we didnt need to that as everything looked to be timed correctly.


----------



## River54

samoorah1983 said:


> *
> Hi everyone wanted to say Hii and I'm doing ok.. We're close to getting our IUI done I'm nervous and hoping it would work so I wouldn't have to do IVF... Tomorrow I go in for the baseline to check and see if there's any cyst on my ovaries, tomorrow will be day 5 of my cycle.. And will start clomid and injectibles. This is my first time, ladies when your done taking clomid what happens after ? you go in for ultrasound to check the follies how many times just one day? Or everyday till you ovulate? Wanted to see your experiences with IUI before the actual IUI procedure.. Ladies sending  your way!!!*

For the first IUI, I went in for the baseline cd2, then took meds cd3-7, and then they wanted to see me on cd9 to check on the follies. Because of the size of them, I didn't have to take any more meds, but had the option of doing bloodwork everyday or opks. I chose bloodwork, and because of the results, they had me come in again on cd 12 to check the follies, and trigger me.
For the second (current) IUI, pretty much the same thing happened. Though no bloodwork, just went in on cd9 then cd 11, did an opk test in office which was neg, and they decided to trigger me the next day (cd12).


----------



## nolababy1

samoorah1983 said:


> *
> Hi everyone wanted to say Hii and I'm doing ok.. We're close to getting our IUI done I'm nervous and hoping it would work so I wouldn't have to do IVF... Tomorrow I go in for the baseline to check and see if there's any cyst on my ovaries, tomorrow will be day 5 of my cycle.. And will start clomid and injectibles. This is my first time, ladies when your done taking clomid what happens after ? you go in for ultrasound to check the follies how many times just one day? Or everyday till you ovulate? Wanted to see your experiences with IUI before the actual IUI procedure.. Ladies sending  your way!!!*

samoorah1983-I took tamoxifen instead of clomid (they act the same) on CD 3-7. Had a vag ultrasound and bloodwork on both CD 12+13 to check follicle size and LH. Trigger shot on CD 14 and IUI on CD 15. Then I went back on CD 21 to get progesterone checked (bloodwork). Best of Luck!!!


----------



## lamago

My doctor said two more tries with Clomid then I have to go to injectibles, WHat does this mean?


----------



## River54

Just a different kind of medication. They are alot more $ than clomid, and you have to inject yourself with it. They have better success rates as well.


----------



## vkj73

lamago said:


> My doctor said two more tries with Clomid then I have to go to injectibles, WHat does this mean?

My doctor recommended injectables after a few negative IUI's. It was optional. We weren't comfortable with injectables, so we're continuing with clomid/iui.

It's all totally your choice. Ask lots of questions and do what feels right for you.

Good luck. 
:hugs:


----------



## vkj73

samoorah1983 said:


> *
> Hi everyone wanted to say Hii and I'm doing ok.. We're close to getting our IUI done I'm nervous and hoping it would work so I wouldn't have to do IVF... Tomorrow I go in for the baseline to check and see if there's any cyst on my ovaries, tomorrow will be day 5 of my cycle.. And will start clomid and injectibles. This is my first time, ladies when your done taking clomid what happens after ? you go in for ultrasound to check the follies how many times just one day? Or everyday till you ovulate? Wanted to see your experiences with IUI before the actual IUI procedure.. Ladies sending  your way!!!*

I've been taking clomid on cd2 for 5 days. Then on the 10th day I go for a scan. I usually have 1-2 follicles total. Then the next day (usually) I do the trigger shot at night. 2 days later we go in for the iui.
I hope this helps.

Good luck:hugs:


----------



## ttcmoon

Hatethewait85 said:


> ttcmoon- Thanks for making me feel normal (well, as normal as I can be...). :flower: I'm glad I'm not alone! Have you done acupuncture before? It sounds like things are getting exciting with you! When do you move in to the new home? Hiring an interior designer sounds fun!! What do you do for work? 12 hr days would get draining! Are you planing to wait for 14dpiui to test? In my opinion no symptoms = good. Every time I've had symptoms, it's meant nothing so I'm keepin my fx for you!

Hi dear, no one is alone here.All on same boat actually :) TTC is draining but its ok if friends like you are around :) :hugs: 
I never tried acupuncture but wish to start.I heard a lot about it.
We are planning to move by Jan.Now we are getting the keys and can start interior.Then we need to do puja (Worship as per time given in Hindu book), after that we can move.Planning to do the puja in Dec.Once interior designer is hired wood works will start :) I am so excited!!!
I work as a software Engineer.Call with UK/US happens either in our evening or their evening time.So both parties need to strech after office hours to give hand overs.
No symptoms have never been good for me.Each time I thought this is the cycle it never turned to be mine.But still I am hoping high this time :) I will be testing on 27th (16 DPIUI) as told by my doc.


----------



## ttcmoon

River54 said:


> Just a different kind of medication. They are alot more $ than clomid, and you have to inject yourself with it. They have better success rates as well.

You need to inject by yourself?How can all be trained to inject?I go to the clinic daily to take injection.Only a trained nurse/doctor can give it.


----------



## ttcmoon

samoorah1983 said:


> *
> Hi everyone wanted to say Hii and I'm doing ok.. We're close to getting our IUI done I'm nervous and hoping it would work so I wouldn't have to do IVF... Tomorrow I go in for the baseline to check and see if there's any cyst on my ovaries, tomorrow will be day 5 of my cycle.. And will start clomid and injectibles. This is my first time, ladies when your done taking clomid what happens after ? you go in for ultrasound to check the follies how many times just one day? Or everyday till you ovulate? Wanted to see your experiences with IUI before the actual IUI procedure.. Ladies sending  your way!!!*

I tried many clomid only cycles.But never did IUI with it.All were timed BD cycles.Clomid makes my uterine linin thinner, so we switched to tamoxifen.
I go to doctor on day2 for checking cysts.Then from day 2- 5 I take tamoxifen.Then antral check on day 8.And injections start.I take HMG 150IU (not daily).In every 2 days growth of follicles are monitored along with linin.I have PCOS so I myself tend to ovulate later in the cycle.Injectibles make me ovulate early.IUI is not painful but a bit uncomfortable.With injectibles cost is higher so the success rate.FX'd for you.

I hope you get your rainbow soon and never need to move to IVF.


----------



## samoorah1983

Ladies thank you for the replies and support... I will let you know what happens with me tomorrow and we shall see... :dust:


----------



## lamago

So now my AF is gone, it only lasted one day. Is this normal? I took Clomid and Estrogen last cycle.


----------



## River54

ttcmoon said:


> River54 said:
> 
> 
> Just a different kind of medication. They are alot more $ than clomid, and you have to inject yourself with it. They have better success rates as well.
> 
> You need to inject by yourself?How can all be trained to inject?I go to the clinic daily to take injection.Only a trained nurse/doctor can give it.Click to expand...

It is pretty easy. It is a pen made specifically for self injection. I found a you-tube video of pretty much the same meds I am taking if you are wondering how it is done.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nk2Dy6iBSl0

The hcg trigger shot, I let them administer. They asked if I wanted to learn and do it myself, but I prefer not to mix stuff etc, so I go in only for that one.


----------



## Hatethewait85

lamago- It does feel good to have a mental health break. I did 3 IUI's in a row and would've done IVF right after if I could've timed things right, but I'm glad I had to take this month off. Hopefully the next clomid cycle works so you don't have to worry about injectables! I did one cycle with injectables but it wasn't bad at all! But like others have said, make sure to ask all the questions you need to feel comfortable with the game plan. 

Samoorah- How was your baseline scan today? What did your docs tell you about the follow-up scans? I had just one u/s for my first 2 IUIs, I had 2 with my last one. I checked opk's to check for ovulation after my scans. 

ttcmoon- You are right- it is good to have friends like you all to help! That is so exciting about your home! Yay! :happydance: Hope everything goes smoothly. I see why you have to work such long hours being a software engineer - do you get more days off to make up for it? 16dpiui is so loong! But definitely should give you a positive if it worked so no worries about false negatives. It is good that you are remaining hopeful. My acupuncturist says that when we try not to let our hopes up by telling ourselves it didn't work, or it probably means nothing, etc that we are being counter-productive and telling the universe we are not ready for a baby. So I am trying to have a better attitude about things - why not me? why not this cycle? So good work on the positive attitude! 

AFM- I had a bad day. I just found out ANOTHER friend of mine is pregnant with her second. Her first just turned a year old a few months ago. I remember thinking that surely I would have my lil one before she had her second... boy was I wrong! :nope: I did have a good cry on my way home for work but was able to get out of the funk within a few minutes. Definitely progress for me. I'm just really ready for my turn!! Hopefully in 6 weeks it will be!!


----------



## Lovelymo79

Hope all you ladies are doing well! I may or may not sit this cycle out, depending on if I get back in time to do an iui. I'm just looking forward to traveling and visiting my family next week!


----------



## samoorah1983

Hiiii my baseline was good today no cyst!! Yaaayy!!! FS put me on 100 mg clomid, CD 5-9.. Did an u/s for ovaries the LEFT side I had 8 follicles measuring at 5mm. The RIGHT side I had 7 follicles measuring at 5mm as well. Wants me to come in for an ultrasound on Thursday and maybe trigger me and IUI on Friday.. That's what he said but I don't understand how an i trigger on Thursday and IUI on Friday? Anyone?


----------



## River54

I get triggered the day before. They trigger me in the morning, and schedule the IUI after work the following day. They say 24-36 hours is ideal, so there is sperm waiting for the egg ready.

Yay for good baseline!


----------



## lamago

Hatethewait, I'm sorry u had a bad day. I had the same thing happen with a few Facebook friends. I just try to remind myself over and over that I'm next. Like you said why not! Fx for the next 6 weeks.


----------



## ttcmoon

Hatethewait85 said:


> lamago- It does feel good to have a mental health break. I did 3 IUI's in a row and would've done IVF right after if I could've timed things right, but I'm glad I had to take this month off. Hopefully the next clomid cycle works so you don't have to worry about injectables! I did one cycle with injectables but it wasn't bad at all! But like others have said, make sure to ask all the questions you need to feel comfortable with the game plan.
> 
> Samoorah- How was your baseline scan today? What did your docs tell you about the follow-up scans? I had just one u/s for my first 2 IUIs, I had 2 with my last one. I checked opk's to check for ovulation after my scans.
> 
> ttcmoon- You are right- it is good to have friends like you all to help! That is so exciting about your home! Yay! :happydance: Hope everything goes smoothly. I see why you have to work such long hours being a software engineer - do you get more days off to make up for it? 16dpiui is so loong! But definitely should give you a positive if it worked so no worries about false negatives. It is good that you are remaining hopeful. My acupuncturist says that when we try not to let our hopes up by telling ourselves it didn't work, or it probably means nothing, etc that we are being counter-productive and telling the universe we are not ready for a baby. So I am trying to have a better attitude about things - why not me? why not this cycle? So good work on the positive attitude!
> 
> AFM- I had a bad day. I just found out ANOTHER friend of mine is pregnant with her second. Her first just turned a year old a few months ago. I remember thinking that surely I would have my lil one before she had her second... boy was I wrong! :nope: I did have a good cry on my way home for work but was able to get out of the funk within a few minutes. Definitely progress for me. I'm just really ready for my turn!! Hopefully in 6 weeks it will be!!

thanks for your kind support dear.we do not get extra offs for long hours,just part of the job.on weekends i need to carry support laptop and mobile for supporting production.I work for an international bank.so support is essential.I do get allowance and sometimes compensatory off.I am going to test on Sunday,getting af like pain,not sure what to expect


----------



## ttcmoon

lamago said:


> So now my AF is gone, it only lasted one day. Is this normal? I took Clomid and Estrogen last cycle.

i too had similar experience on clomid as it makes the uterine linin thin,sometimes period gets scanty.I would still prefer check with doctor on this.


----------



## ttcmoon

samoorah1983 said:


> Hiiii my baseline was good today no cyst!! Yaaayy!!! FS put me on 100 mg clomid, CD 5-9.. Did an u/s for ovaries the LEFT side I had 8 follicles measuring at 5mm. The RIGHT side I had 7 follicles measuring at 5mm as well. Wants me to come in for an ultrasound on Thursday and maybe trigger me and IUI on Friday.. That's what he said but I don't understand how an i trigger on Thursday and IUI on Friday? Anyone?

may be doc is expecting your body to create surge by then.the trigger might be given to support the ovulation.


----------



## samoorah1983

ttcmoon said:


> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> Hiiii my baseline was good today no cyst!! Yaaayy!!! FS put me on 100 mg clomid, CD 5-9.. Did an u/s for ovaries the LEFT side I had 8 follicles measuring at 5mm. The RIGHT side I had 7 follicles measuring at 5mm as well. Wants me to come in for an ultrasound on Thursday and maybe trigger me and IUI on Friday.. That's what he said but I don't understand how an i trigger on Thursday and IUI on Friday? Anyone?
> 
> may be doc is expecting your body to create surge by then.the trigger might be given to support the ovulation.Click to expand...

I hope it all works out.. I'm giving it my all :thumbup:


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ladies, I have a question. I went in for an ultrasound today and my follicle was 14mm and it's only day 7. I said that this was crazy, and the doctor agreed. I'm going in on Sunday (day 9) to trigger. Has anyone ever had such early growth? Is there any downside?

Grr, this whole thing makes me paranoid.


----------



## anny0412

Hi ladies,

.I m ttc from 2 year but not get luck this month a took clomid 50mg from day 3 to 7.Did follicle scan and found 2 follicle one in right and one in left both are of 22mm same day my doc give me trigger shot on 21 oct and schedule a appt for the next day for IUI date 22oct.now I m on 2ww..feeling nervousfinger crossed.all the best to u all


----------



## lamago

FX Anny! I hope it works!


----------



## anny0412

lamago thanks hope its will work..this 2ww sucks feeling mild cramp as well...what about u ?


----------



## lamago

I just learned by IUI # 1 failed three days ago. I felt alot of cramping after the IUI and it continued through the end of tww. I think it's just part of the process


----------



## River54

Hey anny - I am just a day ahead of you - triggered Oct 20, IUI oct 21 :)

xanzaba - On my first IUI, I had one at 21mm and another at 16mm on day 9. So, not unheard of.


----------



## Kaylen

Hi guys!
I hope you don't mind if I join you too. I had my first appointment with a fertility clinic today and after reviewing my test result from OBGYN they recommended IUI. At this time we are diagnosed as "unexplained" because everything looks great but no luck for over a year. 

I've been reading the posts on here and I didn't see anyone taking the combination of meds that I will be taking. I was told I will be having a sonogram on cd 3, clomid on cd5-9, Gonal-f shots on cd 7, 9 and 11, sonogram on cd 12 and ovidrel shot. And then the IUI. And then progesterone.

Has anyone had this type of meds combo?

We are starting this next cycle so we still have this one to try and conceive naturally and I tell you we wil be trying very hard.


----------



## ShawnaG81

Hi, I am a silent stalker :). I wanted to jump in. I am taking kind of the same combo of meds you are except I am taking letrozole. My combination this month is: US cycle day 2; letrozole cycle days 3-7; gonal f cycle days 7, 9, 11; US on cycle day 11; trigger on cycle day 12 if the US is good; IUI on cycle day 13. This will be my second IUI. The first month I didn't take the gonal f injections. The second month I ended up with a 4cm cyst.  So I had to take bc for two weeks and it got rid of my cyst and now I am going on the IUI #2. Then I will be on the progesterone until I get a beta test. Good luck!


----------



## Kaylen

ShawnaG81 said:


> Hi, I am a silent stalker :). I wanted to jump in. I am taking kind of the same combo of meds you are except I am taking letrozole. My combination this month is: US cycle day 2; letrozole cycle days 3-7; gonal f cycle days 7, 9, 11; US on cycle day 11; trigger on cycle day 12 if the US is good; IUI on cycle day 13. This will be my second IUI. The first month I didn't take the gonal f injections. The second month I ended up with a 4cm cyst. So I had to take bc for two weeks and it got rid of my cyst and now I am going on the IUI #2. Then I will be on the progesterone until I get a beta test. Good luck!

That's sound about the same!
I didn't know you could get cysts. Is this something that happens often?


----------



## anny0412

lamago sorry for u I know cramping is painful...what is ur next step?

hey River54 thats mean we both are on the same boat thats gud.hope u get ur BFP :thumbup:


----------



## River54

Kaylen - I am close...letrozole and gonal f for me. Though I guess I am on a shorter stim - cd3-7 gonal f cd3,5,7. I had cysts from just plain clomid cycle and had to wait a cycle for iui #1
Anny - I hope you get yours too!

Fx everyone!! :dust:


----------



## Kaylen

River54 said:


> Kaylen - I am close...letrozole and gonal f for me. Though I guess I am on a shorter stim - cd3-7 gonal f cd3,5,7. I had cysts from just plain clomid cycle and had to wait a cycle for iui #1
> Anny - I hope you get yours too!
> 
> Fx everyone!! :dust:

Wow guys I am pretty freaked out about the cysts now. Does anyone know if they usually appear after more than one clomid cycle? I may sound overly optimistic but I am convinced that I will get a BFP from the first IUI and will be done! I hope I don't get disappointed.


----------



## River54

It was leftover from my 3rd clomid cycle. It just happens sometimes. Mine went away naturally by having a 'natural' cycle.


----------



## Hatethewait85

lovelymo- Hope you are enjoying your travels!

samoorah- Glad your baseline scan went well! Is your clinic closed on the weekend? Most clinics like to do the IUI 36hrs after the ovidrel trigger since that's about how long it takes to ovulate, although I know many will do 24hrs after, too. The sperm can live a lot longer in the body (24-72hrs) where the egg only lives for 24hrs max so it's good to get those :spermy: in there a lil before O. 

lamago- Sorry you've been going through the same thing :hugs: It is definitely our turn next :thumbup:

ttcmoon- Test day is tomorrow! Yay! I hope you see two beautiful lines.

xanzaba- Good luck tomorrow! I'm not sure about the growth of your follicles as I've never gone in before CD11. Will they do another u/s tomorrow?

anny- Hi! Hope the tww goes by very fast for you and you get a sticky lil bean at the end!

kaylen- Hi! Good luck with your first (and hopefully last) IUI!! For my 3rd IUI, I was on letrozole (similar to clomid) cd3-7 and follistim (similar to gonal-f) cd8-10. My ultrasound was on both cd11 and cd12, and the ovidrel on cd12, and IUI on cd13. 

AFM- I think I ovulated last night or this morning (CD19-20) - I had negative OPK this am but they were positive the last 2 days. I typically have a 30-33 day cycle so I'm expecting AF around Nov 6. My LP was always 12 days on my medicated cycles but I never charted (well I did but was a crap sleeper so I didn't read too much into it) during natural cycles so does anyone know if their lp was the same medicated vs unmedicated? Still hoping I won't need IVF at all :winkwink:


----------



## samoorah1983

Hatethewait85 said:


> lovelymo- Hope you are enjoying your travels!
> 
> samoorah- Glad your baseline scan went well! Is your clinic closed on the weekend? Most clinics like to do the IUI 36hrs after the ovidrel trigger since that's about how long it takes to ovulate, although I know many will do 24hrs after, too. The sperm can live a lot longer in the body (24-72hrs) where the egg only lives for 24hrs max so it's good to get those :spermy: in there a lil before O.
> 
> lamago- Sorry you've been going through the same thing :hugs: It is definitely our turn next :thumbup:
> 
> ttcmoon- Test day is tomorrow! Yay! I hope you see two beautiful lines.
> 
> xanzaba- Good luck tomorrow! I'm not sure about the growth of your follicles as I've never gone in before CD11. Will they do another u/s tomorrow?
> 
> anny- Hi! Hope the tww goes by very fast for you and you get a sticky lil bean at the end!
> 
> kaylen- Hi! Good luck with your first (and hopefully last) IUI!! For my 3rd IUI, I was on letrozole (similar to clomid) cd3-7 and follistim (similar to gonal-f) cd8-10. My ultrasound was on both cd11 and cd12, and the ovidrel on cd12, and IUI on cd13.
> 
> AFM- I think I ovulated last night or this morning (CD19-20) - I had negative OPK this am but they were positive the last 2 days. I typically have a 30-33 day cycle so I'm expecting AF around Nov 6. My LP was always 12 days on my medicated cycles but I never charted (well I did but was a crap sleeper so I didn't read too much into it) during natural cycles so does anyone know if their lp was the same medicated vs unmedicated? Still hoping I won't need IVF at all :winkwink:


*
Hii, yes and doctor said we might do iui on friday but I think it would be a little early no? He wants to see me Thursday and see how big the follies got... and said iui might be done on friday does that sound right? He said I would have to trigger then might do it friday...

Whatd ya think?*


----------



## ttcmoon

Hatethewait85 said:


> ttcmoon- Test day is tomorrow! Yay! I hope you see two beautiful lines.
> AFM- I think I ovulated last night or this morning (CD19-20) - I had negative OPK this am but they were positive the last 2 days. I typically have a 30-33 day cycle so I'm expecting AF around Nov 6. My LP was always 12 days on my medicated cycles but I never charted (well I did but was a crap sleeper so I didn't read too much into it) during natural cycles so does anyone know if their lp was the same medicated vs unmedicated? Still hoping I won't need IVF :

I tested and got a horizontal line instead of vertical within 5min span.I think its an evap.so another BFN cycle for me.
I got my both bfps on unmedicated cycles,so I have great hope for you.May you never need an Ivf.


----------



## ShawnaG81

Kaylen said:


> ShawnaG81 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I am a silent stalker :). I wanted to jump in. I am taking kind of the same combo of meds you are except I am taking letrozole. My combination this month is: US cycle day 2; letrozole cycle days 3-7; gonal f cycle days 7, 9, 11; US on cycle day 11; trigger on cycle day 12 if the US is good; IUI on cycle day 13. This will be my second IUI. The first month I didn't take the gonal f injections. The second month I ended up with a 4cm cyst. So I had to take bc for two weeks and it got rid of my cyst and now I am going on the IUI #2. Then I will be on the progesterone until I get a beta test. Good luck!
> 
> That's sound about the same!
> I didn't know you could get cysts. Is this something that happens often?Click to expand...


I don't know. I have never had one before. I am assuming it was from the hormones. But after two weeks of the bc it was completely gone.


----------



## ttcmoon

Lovely - How far your family stays and when are you planning to meet them?

samoorah1983 - It will definitely work out.No worries.Ask the doctor to scan you befor IUI.In my last cycle my body started LH cycle even before trigger and one follicle got ovulated itself which we did not expect.So we did one IUI on that day and taken trigger to help other follicles to ovulate then did IUI on next day.So may be doctor is assuming (depending on your follicle sizes) your body will start trigger.

xanzaba - I do not think there is any down side of it.The positive side is shorter cycle, less wait for BFP!yay!!!!

anny - Welcome to the group and all the best for your TWW.FX'd for you.

lamago - I liked your attitude towards the IUI failure.Indeed it is the part of the game.And you will definitely get your baby soon.Thanks for injecting some positive vibes into me.

River - How are you doing?When are you planning to test?

Kaylen - Welcome to this thread.I am sorry for the ttc journey being hard so far.Clomid and gonal-f is a good combination and with injectibles success rate is more.Fingers crossed for you.All the best for your first IUI.I hope this gives you an answer.

shawnag81- Welcome!I am sorry for the cyst.Are you trying naturally this cycle?

Hatethewait - BD well.Do not stress much over OPK's.Just have sex regularly and be wprry free.Who knows you may never need IVF.Do not worry about LP,OPK etc etc etc..just enjoy the time with your DH.LP is same in both medicated and unmedicated cycles if you are not taking progesteron


AFM - My Weekend has been very good and very bad.Very good - Because we got keys of our first home and booked a carpented for wood work.Found out so many designs from internet which we wish to incorporate there in our home!Exciting weekend.I do not feel like leaving my home alone. We wont be shifting before Jan thoug.We have some rituals (Hindu Worship - House warming) to be performed in Decemeber.So we will move after that.Till that wood work,selection of colour,texure wood...etc etc etc......Sooooooo excited I am!!!!

Very bad - Because I got BFN today.its 16DPIUI after my B2B IUI this month.I was pretty hopeful this time.but seems like luck his not with me.I will discuss on this with my doc on our next plans.We are planning to have 2 more IUI cycles before we move to IVF.IVF is really something to hope for, a blessing for women like us, but again its costly!So we are still considering our option.We are spending huge on this home, so left with very little.Let's see what is there in my fate!I cried full time in the morning, hubby has been pretty understanding and was all time beside me.I am blessed to have him with me . Hoping for the best for the next cycle.Stopped progesterone today and can't wait for AF to arrive so I can start a fresh cycle!


----------



## vkj73

Hi Ladies,
I go in tomorrow for my scan. I'm actually taking a 1/2 day from work.
I'm always so stressed trying to leave work and get to my appointment.
Hopefully this will bring some calm to the process.

Then on Tuesday, I'm going to a new acupuncture clinic.

I've been doing this for so long, I don't what the tricks, spell, signs, etc are anymore.

Good luck everyone!

:hugs:


----------



## xanzaba

TTC moon, I'm sorry for your BFN :( But at least you'll be busy taking care of your new home! You sound like a very busy woman!

Went in today for an ultrasound. IUI natural cycle, and I have 3 follicles maturing! Two on the right (14 and 15mm) and one on the left (11mm). This is crazy, not sure what to make of it. Anyone heard of anything like this?


----------



## anny0412

Hatethewait85 thanks hope for the best

TTC moon, I'm sorry for your BFN

hope we all get our BFP :thumbup:


----------



## ShawnaG81

Not naturally. I take my first Gonal F shot tonight. A little nervous about it lol.


----------



## River54

Ttcmoon- I am just in the tww. Trying not to symptom spot but had slight cramping yesterday and today. I remember having this last time too...dunno maybe the hormones?
I am thinking about testing out the trigger again this cycle. So probably start testing tomorrow.
Fx everyone and loads of :dust: :dust:


----------



## anny0412

Rivera...good luck to u :thumbup: and keep updating.


----------



## ttcmoon

xanzaba said:


> TTC moon, I'm sorry for your BFN :( But at least you'll be busy taking care of your new home! You sound like a very busy woman!
> 
> Went in today for an ultrasound. IUI natural cycle, and I have 3 follicles maturing! Two on the right (14 and 15mm) and one on the left (11mm). This is crazy, not sure what to make of it. Anyone heard of anything like this?

Which day it is.I never did IUI in natural cycle but 3 follicles would definitely give it a better chance.


----------



## lamago

Ttcmoon, so sorry to hear about failed iui.


----------



## gingmg

TTC moon- sorry to hear about your negative test. This whole thing is definitely a test of patience. It's going to happen, we just can not choose when or how.


----------



## nolababy1

ttcmoon-so sorry to hear about the BFN!! 

River54-FX for you! May this be your cycle.

Welcome to all of our newcomers. FX for you all!

I'm on CD 15 and no egg on the CBFM and no positive OPK. We've been so busy this month that we haven't been able to BD regularly so I have been waiting for all this technology to give me the go-ahead. I really hope we didn't miss our chance on this medicated cycle.


----------



## samoorah1983

My my the twinges are strong!!! My left ovary is twinging looks like ill be releasing from the left side. ... soo exciting. .. wish you ladies the best!!!


----------



## lamago

Do any of your husbands have sperm issues? My husbands was low morphology one time and then low mobility the next time. How's this possible?


----------



## samoorah1983

lamago said:


> Do any of your husbands have sperm issues? My husbands was low morphology one time and then low mobility the next time. How's this possible?

Mine has low morphology 1.5% , but we havent done IUI yet its this week , well see whathis numbers if they went up, stayed the same, or got worse.. not sure but our doctor said his numbers are good so maybe we should take advantage of doing the IUI .. maybe ur husbands diet changed maybe could it be stress? These could be factors.. sending dust your way!!!


----------



## Kaylen

ShawnaG81 said:


> Not naturally. I take my first Gonal F shot tonight. A little nervous about it lol.

I am already worrying about this shot. How did it go for you?

I called in today to see how much all these meds cost and it is over $400. I hope insurance covers it! This is more than the IUI itself.


----------



## Kaylen

samoorah1983 said:


> lamago said:
> 
> 
> Do any of your husbands have sperm issues? My husbands was low morphology one time and then low mobility the next time. How's this possible?
> 
> Mine has low morphology 1.5% , but we havent done IUI yet its this week , well see whathis numbers if they went up, stayed the same, or got worse.. not sure but our doctor said his numbers are good so maybe we should take advantage of doing the IUI .. maybe ur husbands diet changed maybe could it be stress? These could be factors.. sending dust your way!!!Click to expand...

We got 4% or 6% (can't recall exactly) morphology which is in the normal range but seems low to me. Everything I have read suggests that sperm doesn't have to be perfect shape for conception to occur or to have a healthy child. The count and mobility and the progression(?) (whether they move forward) seem to be the most important.


----------



## lamago

Kaylen, how much for iui? I pay 656 including the blood tests and ultrasounds.


----------



## ttcmoon

Samoorah - Wow!BD time for you :) 

nolababy - Timing BD as per OV date is difficult and stressful.I hope you do not miss the days.Are you doing IUI this time?

lamago - My hubby has got low morphology issues.Sperms get verymuch affected by stress and life style.My DH is having loads of pressure these days and his morphology values are going down - 20% (last year) to 5% this year.But we got 12% once as well.So it depends.Men can replenish their reserve in every 3 months so looks like your DH is having stress/lifestyle issues.I would suggest avoid alchohol,do some strength training,drink more water,avoid tight under wears.My DH is taking tablets Paternia and CarniQ.

ging - True nothing is in our hands.So let's pray and wait.

Kaylen - are you doing injectible cycle?

River - Did you test today?All the best!

VKJ - I hope accupuncture gives you some break from the stress.TTC seems to be like my 2nd job.It needs so much dedication!

anny - How are you doing?

Thanks ladies for your kind support!Means a lot.


----------



## Lovelymo79

Hey all!! Hope all is well! I'm skipping out on this cycle so I will rejoin you guys at the very beginning of December! Still hoping for some BFPs!


----------



## xanzaba

Went in for the ultrasound yesterday- one 15-16mm and one 18mm follie on natural cycle! Third one was staying at 11. Doctor asked me if I was sure I didn't take clomid. Lol. Twins do run in my family on both sides, so maybe that explains it. Plus I am 35...

Stimmed last night and a little sore in my hip. But not complaining, it's almost comforting. Let's go IUI #2! Babydust to us all!


----------



## March312

Hi ladies- hope I can join. Pretty sure hubby and I just failed our 3rd iui w/ clomid. I'm 13dpiui and got a bfn this morning. So frustrated! I think we are moving on to an injectables/iui cycle at least 1 or2 before moving on to IVF. I have PCOS and dh has below average count and motility. This 3rd iui his count was 8 mil and motility was 44%. I had two follicles 20 & 18mm. Well off to work ill check back later and try to read back and see where everyone is in their ttc journey!


----------



## Kaylen

lamago said:


> Kaylen, how much for iui? I pay 656 including the blood tests and ultrasounds.

$300 for IUI
$200 for Sperm processing
$200 per each ultrasound (should be 2)
$400 for meds
$1300 total unless insurance covers the meds or any other stuff.

Your price is a lot better! Are you in the USA? My blood tests are covered by insurance but I am not sure about the ultrasounds.


----------



## River54

ttcmoon - thank you for all the support. I see ivf on your siggy - did you go in for a consult?

IUI for us is $400 (which includes however many ultrasounds they deem necessary), meds were $525 (gonal + letrozole) + $85 for the trigger. Regardless that we are in Canada, nothing fertility seems to be covered by the normal health insurance. We do have extended coverage through work which is supposed to cover fertility meds up to $5000 lifetime... sent the claim in, haven't heard back yet though. But nothing for the procedure.

I did test yesterday and today, and they were bfn, so I know the trigger is gone now. This tww, seems to go on forever!


----------



## nolababy1

March312-Welcome!

Lovelymo-enjoy the peace of mind with this month off ;)

River54-still stalking you and hoping for that BFP!

vkj73-how did the scan go?

xanzaba-that's good news! Baby dust!

ttcmoon-with the job switch I'll start a new insurance that covers infertility treatments. That doesn't kick in until Dec, when we'll go back to IUI for a couple of cycles, so we're on our own until then. I took tamoxifen CD 3-9 and have been using the OPKs and CBFM to time BD and O. Neither of them have shown anything. I haven't been good about temping this month and the past two days my temps have been high so I don't know if I already O'd or if it's because we have more blankets on the bed. Aargh.


----------



## samoorah1983

Hi today is CD 10 and there was red streaks in my cm it was clear and stretchy.. Is it possible i would ovulate early?

Took clomid 100mg 5-9 and IUI was supposed to be Friday as doctor said?
I called in the clinic and told them what happened I'm waiting for them to call me and see what the doctor is going to say.

Anyone experienced that before?


----------



## curni2112

Hi ladies! I've been way MIA...life took me on a very long wild roller coaster ride the last month or so. Took me a while to get back into the swing of things after my grandmother's death, but the clouds are lifting. I've been keeping up with you ladies when I can though!! IUI #2 didnt work last cycle :growlmad:...but I really didn't think it was given how I had seemed to show signs of surging prior to my follie check ultrasound. My RE claims timing was still good...but I know my body pretty well, and it disagreed :nope:. I took Prometrium for the first time last cycle and it worked well while I was taking it, but boy did I have a hard time coming off of it!!!!!! It made me a moody, irritated, agitated, angry you know what!! Not looking forward to that experience again :dohh:! So I started IUI#3 last week and we decided to try an all injectible cycle. Well went in for my baseline last Monday (having already given myself a 200iu dose of my Follistim the night before) only to find a 19mm cyst...ugh. He probably should have benched me but he decided to proceed with 10mg of Letrozole days 4-8. Was to have my follie check this Monday, and of course got a positive OPK Saturday cd 9...you've got to be kidding me! So called the on call doc, he did an ultrasound on Sunday to find nothing but fluid on my right side, and my cyst now 27mm...put a pin in me, I'm done. So insemination was canceled, resorted to a "do it the old fashioned way" cycle. So now just waiting. My temps seem to be confirming I actually did ovulate that early, and that it wasn't a false positive. So we shall see.

That's what's been going on with me in a nutshell! Hope all are doing well, so sorry for any BFN's...here's to hoping the next one is the keeper! And for all of those waiting...FX'ed!!!


----------



## gingmg

Curni- Good to hear form you, was wondering how you've been. Sorry to hear about the cyst, so frustrating. Hope it clears up soon and you can try injectables again. Maybe you will get lucky on this natural cycle.:winkwink:


----------



## Hatethewait85

ttcmoon- So sorry to hear about your BFN! :hugs: Are you going to meet with your fs to discuss options? I hope you do not have to join me in the world of IVF. I hope this next IUI is a sticky lil bean. In the meantime, enjoy your new house and have fun making it beautiful! 

vk- That is a good idea to take a half day off work for your scan. Did it help with the stress of it all? How'd the scan go? Did you have your acupuncture today? How was it? Fx for you this cycle!

xanzaba- 3 follies for a natural cycle! OMG! That's crazy! But if multiples run in the family that definitely makes sense. I thought you were doing natural cycle - what are you stimming with? Let's hope one of them makes a sticky lil bean. 

nolababy- Any sign of ovulation? How long are your cycles normally? I have longer cycles (30-33 days ave) and didn't ovulate until CD19 so hopefully you are nearly there!

lamago- My hubby's initial semen analysis came back great but with each IUI his counts have decreased, but his motility increased. So many things can affect those lil guys. My clinic never gives me a morphology number so I have no idea what his is. 

March- Hi! So sorry to hear about your failed IUI! :hugs: When I failed my 3rd IUI, my heart ached. I hope injectables are a good answer for you. 

River- Good luck with the rest of your wait. Any promising symptoms?

samoorah- Not sure what to make of the red streaks. What did your doc say?

Curni- Great to hear your update. So sorry to hear about your grandma's passing. And sorry IUI #2 didn't work :hugs: :hugs: And geez, IUI #3 got off to a rocky start! You overdue for something to work out! Perhaps a natural BFP in the making?? :thumbup:

AFM- I met with my fs today and got the game plan finalized for IVF. Now just waiting for AF and secretly hoping she doesn't ever show (at least for 9 more months). However, I expect she'll show her ugly face around 11/6 and then the fun will begin. Hope you all don't mind me hanging out here even though I'm no longer doing IUIs. I can root for you all in silence, too. :hugs: :dust:


----------



## River54

Hatethewait85 said:


> River- Good luck with the rest of your wait. Any promising symptoms?

Just been cramping for the past couple days. bbs are starting to get sore. Today my temp went up a bit again :) Been trying to drink alot of water to help my body along :)


----------



## Hatethewait85

River54 said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> River- Good luck with the rest of your wait. Any promising symptoms?
> 
> Just been cramping for the past couple days. bbs are starting to get sore. Today my temp went up a bit again :) Been trying to drink alot of water to help my body along :)Click to expand...

That does sound promising! Keep us updated. Fx for you!! :dust:


----------



## vkj73

Hi ladies,
My scan yesterday was too early to tell...
I'm going back in Thursday. This happened one other time.

I'm thinking about skipping the trigger this time. Maybe even the iui and just doing timed conception.

I really liked my new acupuncture place today. So switching it up sounds refreshing; second scan, timed conception and another round of acupuncture on Monday.

We shall see...

Only "the guy" upstairs knows:hugs:


----------



## curni2112

Thanks guys! Temp has been up since this weekend, so looks like I did ovulate this weekend. It was so early though! I'm pretty sure I surged around the same time last cycle too?! Gonna have to slow my doc down and request a sit down so we can figure all of this out. From what i've read it isnt necessarily a great thing when your body ovulates that early...egg quality can be compromised and lining not thick enough (which mine was on the thin side). But of course he keeps his positive attitude and says that everything is good, and timing was good. NOT!! I know I've read some posts about a drug they can give you to delay your surge...but can't remember what it is? So who knows, but it's time for a clothes on, feet not in the stirrups sit down at the desk with my chart in front of you kinda meeting :growlmad:! 

Welcome to all the new ladies...love how it's gotten so busy here...excited for all of us to get our good news :flower:!


----------



## lamago

@hatethewait I hope you do stick around! 

Sigh for how long the months are!


----------



## nolababy1

Still no +opk or cbfm and my temps are still in the high 98s. I'm so mad that I forgot to temp earlier in my cycle. I really think I already O'd and it wasn't caught. Only able to BD on CD 8 and 15. Everything I've read about the drugs says you'll O around CD12-17. So aggravated.

River54-I'm just going to keep posting baby dust to you every time I post:) So hopeful for you this month.

Hatethewait85-there's still a week of hope left. Like above, I'm going to keep posting baby dust for you:) And you better stick with us when you move to IVF!! We started this journey together. I'm probably only a couple months from IVF as well.

xanzaba-soo hopeful that at least one of those 3 beans stick!

samoorah-I don't know what to think about that. What did the dr say?

Curni-glad you're back with us! And I hope this cycle is a BFP. 

Sorry if I'm leaving anybody out! Please know that I am sending baby thoughts to our whole group!!


----------



## anny0412

ttcmoon said:


> Samoorah - Wow!BD time for you :)
> 
> nolababy - Timing BD as per OV date is difficult and stressful.I hope you do not miss the days.Are you doing IUI this time?
> 
> lamago - My hubby has got low morphology issues.Sperms get verymuch affected by stress and life style.My DH is having loads of pressure these days and his morphology values are going down - 20% (last year) to 5% this year.But we got 12% once as well.So it depends.Men can replenish their reserve in every 3 months so looks like your DH is having stress/lifestyle issues.I would suggest avoid alchohol,do some strength training,drink more water,avoid tight under wears.My DH is taking tablets Paternia and CarniQ.
> 
> ging - True nothing is in our hands.So let's pray and wait.
> 
> Kaylen - are you doing injectible cycle?
> 
> River - Did you test today?All the best!
> 
> VKJ - I hope accupuncture gives you some break from the stress.TTC seems to be like my 2nd job.It needs so much dedication!
> 
> anny - How are you doing?
> 
> Thanks ladies for your kind support!Means a lot.

still waiting to get some gud news....this is my 7 day after IUI..so waiting for more 7 days


----------



## River54

I am right here with you in the tww....trying to keep my mind busy on other things.

I have an acupuncture appt soon.


----------



## anny0412

River54 said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> River- Good luck with the rest of your wait. Any promising symptoms?
> 
> Just been cramping for the past couple days. bbs are starting to get sore. Today my temp went up a bit again :) Been trying to drink alot of water to help my body along :)Click to expand...

Thats great :thumb up: same thing happening with me and i m getting tried after doing little work...please keep update when are you going to test I tested today in the noon I got BFN may be its too early...it is 7 days after my IUI.

FX'ed!!!


----------



## anny0412

River54 said:


> I am right here with you in the tww....trying to keep my mind busy on other things.
> 
> I have an acupuncture appt soon.

:thumbup::thumbup:I am too keeping my mind busy..but some time I become nervous that what will be happen..hope it will be positive...after trying so long it breaking my hope :happydance:
Fx'ed..!!!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

vk- Good luck tomorrow! I hope the scan looks beautiful! Why are you thinking of skipping the trigger and IUI? Glad the new acupuncturist went well, too. I've only gone twice but I think I like it.

curni- I've read that, too. From what I've seen it's not good to have the follicles get big too soon or they may not be "mature" or good quality. I agree you should sit down and meet with your doc to discuss. Or get a second opinion if he maintains "all is good" feelings on things. There are drugs they can give to delay ovulating - cetrotide is the one I'm taking during my IVF, but I think ganirelex is the other one. Good luck!! 

lamago- Thanks :flower: The days sure do drag on! Especially when we are always waiting for something... O or BFP/AF!

nola- Thanks :flower: I hope you didn't miss your O!! This whole process gets quite frustrating. But even if you did O earlier, you did get some BD-ing in and it only takes one so hopefully one of those swimmers found it's egg! I hope IVF is not in your future, too.


----------



## curni2112

anny0412 said:


> River54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> River- Good luck with the rest of your wait. Any promising symptoms?
> 
> Just been cramping for the past couple days. bbs are starting to get sore. Today my temp went up a bit again :) Been trying to drink alot of water to help my body along :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thats great :thumb up: same thing happening with me and i m getting tried after doing little work...please keep update when are you going to test I tested today in the noon I got BFN may be its too early...it is 7 days after my IUI.
> 
> FX'ed!!!Click to expand...


Definately VERY early!! Plenty of time for that to turn into a BFP :thumbup:! FX'ed crossed and loads and loads of baby dust coming your way!!


----------



## curni2112

Hatethewait85 said:


> curni- I've read that, too. From what I've seen it's not good to have the follicles get big too soon or they may not be "mature" or good quality. I agree you should sit down and meet with your doc to discuss. Or get a second opinion if he maintains "all is good" feelings on things. There are drugs they can give to delay ovulating - cetrotide is the one I'm taking during my IVF, but I think ganirelex is the other one. Good luck!!

Thanks for the heads up on the meds...temp still up today, so from those ovulation is indicated. Going in tomorrow for progresterone labs, so should know for sure tomorrow afternoon. The only thing I keep wondering is if my cyst resolved itself would that cause my temps to elevate due to a "fake" ovulation type situation? Who knows....I feel like I should have an MD behind my name now...haha!!


----------



## curni2112

nolababy1 said:


> Curni-glad you're back with us! And I hope this cycle is a BFP.

Thanks for the well wishes!! What cd are you on?


----------



## nolababy1

curni2112 said:


> nolababy1 said:
> 
> 
> Curni-glad you're back with us! And I hope this cycle is a BFP.
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes!! What cd are you on?Click to expand...

CD 18. Everything is so up in the air:dohh:


----------



## curni2112

nolababy1 said:


> curni2112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nolababy1 said:
> 
> 
> Curni-glad you're back with us! And I hope this cycle is a BFP.
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes!! What cd are you on?Click to expand...
> 
> CD 18. Everything is so up in the air:dohh:Click to expand...

I'm sorry you feel so in the dark :hugs:. Sometimes it always seems like those cycles where every aspect isn't being charted and overscrutinized, even with a less than optimal BD schedule, are those that bring us our miracles :flower:. At least that's what I keep telling myself lol! FX'ed this cycle brings you your miracle :hugs:.


----------



## anny0412

how are u all doing ??


----------



## Hatethewait85

curni2112 said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the meds...temp still up today, so from those ovulation is indicated. Going in tomorrow for progresterone labs, so should know for sure tomorrow afternoon. The only thing I keep wondering is if my cyst resolved itself would that cause my temps to elevate due to a "fake" ovulation type situation? Who knows....I feel like I should have an MD behind my name now...haha!!

Not sure on the cyst. I've never had one (that I know of). I would guess probably not because I don't think cysts release the hormones that a follicle/egg would? Hopefully someone else knows or you can ask your doc soon?


----------



## Hatethewait85

anny0412 said:


> how are u all doing ??

Not too much going on with me. Had a few stressful days at work this week so I am extremely excited that tomorrow is FRIDAY! :happydance: How about you?


----------



## samoorah1983

Update: went in for my ultrasound today and see how many follicles I have and how big they are, I was doing clomid 100mg 5-9. I have two follicles one from the left and one from the right.. The left one is 27x24mm and the right is 22x16 and IUI will be on Saturday morning.. I will trigger tonight.. I'm so excited and scared at the same time!! Ahh wel see what happens!! Baby Dust to all of us!!!! :dust:


----------



## March312

samoorah1983 said:


> Update: went in for my ultrasound today and see how many follicles I have and how big they are, I was doing clomid 100mg 5-9. I have two follicles one from the left and one from the right.. The left one is 27x24mm and the right is 22x16 and IUI will be on Saturday morning.. I will trigger tonight.. I'm so excited and scared at the same time!! Ahh wel see what happens!! Baby Dust to all of us!!!! :dust:

Good luck!! Is this your first iui? If not how many have you had? Your follicles are nice sizes!


----------



## samoorah1983

March312 said:


> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> Update: went in for my ultrasound today and see how many follicles I have and how big they are, I was doing clomid 100mg 5-9. I have two follicles one from the left and one from the right.. The left one is 27x24mm and the right is 22x16 and IUI will be on Saturday morning.. I will trigger tonight.. I'm so excited and scared at the same time!! Ahh wel see what happens!! Baby Dust to all of us!!!! :dust:
> 
> Good luck!! Is this your first iui? If not how many have you had? Your follicles are nice sizes!Click to expand...

Yes!! This is my first IUI.. I'm excited and nervous!! I hope it works out.. Have you done IUI? Any experience?


----------



## March312

samoorah1983 said:


> March312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> Update: went in for my ultrasound today and see how many follicles I have and how big they are, I was doing clomid 100mg 5-9. I have two follicles one from the left and one from the right.. The left one is 27x24mm and the right is 22x16 and IUI will be on Saturday morning.. I will trigger tonight.. I'm so excited and scared at the same time!! Ahh wel see what happens!! Baby Dust to all of us!!!! :dust:
> 
> Good luck!! Is this your first iui? If not how many have you had? Your follicles are nice sizes!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes!! This is my first IUI.. I'm excited and nervous!! I hope it works out.. Have you done IUI? Any experience?Click to expand...

Yes I've had 3! All on clomid, 100mg seemed to get the best response out of my follicles/best ovulation. Unfortunately all 3 were bfn, but dh also has below avg count & motility so that could be part of our problem. Now we are moving on to injectables with iui. I feel like trying this for 1 or 2 cycles and if it doesn't work then I want to try ivf. I just have so much hope for ivf after seeing it work many times for the ladies on here. 

Keep me updated !!


----------



## vkj73

Well, I had my second scan today. Something new happened...the 2 follies (10cm and 12cm) he saw Monday, weren't there today.

His thought is that I already ovulated. Good my dh and I did the "dance" last night.

I had blood drawn after the scan to see if I have indeed ovulated. I will know tomorrow afternoon.

So, it was kind of exciting, since it was something new and different.

I'll be very interested to see what they say tomorrow.

Hope everyone is hanging in there:hugs: Happy Halloween from the west coast:flower:


----------



## River54

FX samoorah - great follie sizes!

vkj - good thing you covered your bases :)


----------



## gingmg

Go for my IUI in the morning, had some o pains a few hours ago. Trying not go question the timing. I don't use OPKs or temp anynmore because I was trying to trust the process. Triggered last night. Hoping I didnt O early, because its still a long way away from those swimmers making an entrance. I'm always freaked out about the timing because its not like we can have sex to cover our bases. Argh. I guess I just let go now, and hope for the best. This is our last try before Ivf.


----------



## anny0412

samoorah1983 thats great..your follicle size is great....All d best for your IUI...lots of baby dust :thumbup:


----------



## anny0412

Hatethewait85 said:


> anny0412 said:
> 
> 
> how are u all doing ??
> 
> Not too much going on with me. Had a few stressful days at work this week so I am extremely excited that tomorrow is FRIDAY! :happydance: How about you?Click to expand...

yay for tomorrow for you...i m doing well just waiting toy complete my last week of 2ww..then see what will happen...:winkwink:


----------



## vkj73

got the call back today regarding my blood test.
prog. level was down.

sigh. yet again, not this cycle

:nope:


----------



## samoorah1983

Hi had my IUI done this morning.. Everything looked good.. 

Count: 116 million 
post wash: 42 million 
Motilty post wash 68%

But morphology they didn't do it and said the 42 million were excellent , and motility was good too.. IUI went ok.. Now I'm going to officially count 1 DPO IUI staring from tomorrow.. I'm praying to god it works... Ladies :dust: to us all!!!


----------



## River54

Great numbers samoorah ! Fx for you


----------



## gingmg

This is my second month on injectables, did anyone else gain a little bit of weight or feel bloated on them? Maybe it has nothing to do with the drugs, but just wanted to see what others experiences were.


----------



## Hatethewait85

samoorah- Great numbers for your IUI! :happydance: 

vk- :hugs: What do they think happened? Do you think they just checked too soon for ovulation? Doesn't the progesterone have to be checked 7 days after to tell if you did in fact O?

ging- How was the IUI? Hopefully the pains you noticed the other day wasn't O and just your follies growing a bit more before poppin out! Fx!! I had a little bit of bloating on my last IUI with injectables. I don't know that I gained wait from it- hard to say as I've been working on gaining wait in general the last 3 months per my fs! If it's just a little bit, I wouldn't worry but if you've gained several lbs I would call your doc just to be sure. 

AFM- Meds officially in the fridge just chillin haha:) until AF arrives. Still trying to decide how much I want to avoid my hubby injecting my booty with progesterone for 11 weeks following the IVF- would it be worth nearly 2K to use vag supp instead of IM injections twice a day??


----------



## samoorah1983

Benn feeling bloated and crampy and sore!! Is that how you feel after IUI??


----------



## FindingKismet

gingmg said:


> Go for my IUI in the morning, had some o pains a few hours ago. Trying not go question the timing. I don't use OPKs or temp anynmore because I was trying to trust the process. Triggered last night. Hoping I didnt O early, because its still a long way away from those swimmers making an entrance. I'm always freaked out about the timing because its not like we can have sex to cover our bases. Argh. I guess I just let go now, and hope for the best. This is our last try before Ivf.

I am also on my last IUI before IVF. This is #3, and I'm 9dpiui today so going completely crazy. I try to remain hopeful, but it's hard because you don't want to set yourself up for more disappointment.


----------



## vkj73

Hatethewait85 said:


> samoorah- Great numbers for your IUI! :happydance:
> 
> vk- :hugs: What do they think happened? Do you think they just checked too soon for ovulation? Doesn't the progesterone have to be checked 7 days after to tell if you did in fact O?
> 
> ging- How was the IUI? Hopefully the pains you noticed the other day wasn't O and just your follies growing a bit more before poppin out! Fx!! I had a little bit of bloating on my last IUI with injectables. I don't know that I gained wait from it- hard to say as I've been working on gaining wait in general the last 3 months per my fs! If it's just a little bit, I wouldn't worry but if you've gained several lbs I would call your doc just to be sure.
> 
> AFM- Meds officially in the fridge just chillin haha:) until AF arrives. Still trying to decide how much I want to avoid my hubby injecting my booty with progesterone for 11 weeks following the IVF- would it be worth nearly 2K to use vag supp instead of IM injections twice a day??

according to the doctor, it's an anuovulatory cycle (the follies just "pooped out").

i'm thinking about taking a break from clomid/trigger.
i'm hoping the doctor will still let me come in for a scan and iui without the drugs.

i'd like to go back to all natural this time (i.e. try chinese herbs again).

one of the many things that's frustrating is, i don't even have the mystery/hope that comes with the tww.

now i just have to wait 2 weeks for af to arrive :cry:


----------



## ShawnaG81

I had my ultrasound Thursday and had 3 follies all measuring 21-22. Did the trigger Friday morning and had the iui Saturday morning. Was really crampy all day yesterday. This is my second iui and my first with injectables. I really hope it works this time!


----------



## samoorah1983

ShawnaG81 said:


> I had my ultrasound Thursday and had 3 follies all measuring 21-22. Did the trigger Friday morning and had the iui Saturday morning. Was really crampy all day yesterday. This is my second iui and my first with injectables. I really hope it works this time!

Yaaay!! My iui was yesterday afternoon!! I was also crampy all day.. let the TWW begin!!!!


----------



## March312

ShawnaG81 said:


> I had my ultrasound Thursday and had 3 follies all measuring 21-22. Did the trigger Friday morning and had the iui Saturday morning. Was really crampy all day yesterday. This is my second iui and my first with injectables. I really hope it works this time!

Hey Shawna! Your follicles are great sizes! I'm on cd2 starting my first clomid/injectable cycle. What injectable meds did you take? This will be my 4th iui & maybe my last before ivf. Good luck and try to keep busy while you wait!


----------



## March312

samoorah1983 said:


> Benn feeling bloated and crampy and sore!! Is that how you feel after IUI??

I always felt that way for the rest of the day after having my iui. Good luck & hope your 2ww flies by!


----------



## March312

Gingmg & kismet- I really hope this iui works for both of you! But if it doesn't, we could all be ivf buddies if it has to come to that! 
Kismet- when will you be testing?


----------



## ShawnaG81

March312 said:


> ShawnaG81 said:
> 
> 
> I had my ultrasound Thursday and had 3 follies all measuring 21-22. Did the trigger Friday morning and had the iui Saturday morning. Was really crampy all day yesterday. This is my second iui and my first with injectables. I really hope it works this time!
> 
> Hey Shawna! Your follicles are great sizes! I'm on cd2 starting my first clomid/injectable cycle. What injectable meds did you take? This will be my 4th iui & maybe my last before ivf. Good luck and try to keep busy while you wait!Click to expand...


I used Gonal F pen. 75ui on days 7, 9 and 11. I had my ultrasound on day 11 and my follies looked good so I didn't have to take my last injection.


----------



## FindingKismet

March312 said:


> Gingmg & kismet- I really hope this iui works for both of you! But if it doesn't, we could all be ivf buddies if it has to come to that!
> Kismet- when will you be testing?

Thanks!! I have a blood test Friday 11/8, but of course I will test at home first ... maybe Wednesday which would be 12dpiui.

I would love to be IVF buddies with you March and Gingmg. Hopefully none of us will need it, but if it comes to that we can help each other through. :winkwink:


----------



## anny0412

Rivera do you get BFP....I check but it was negative....sore breast,gassy,little cramping on and off ..... i dnt know what is going to happen..I think no hope now


----------



## curni2112

Morning ladies! Is it really Monday already?! Blech...lol.

samoorah - awesome follies and extra awesome IUI stats!! Fx'ed for you in this TWW!!

March - Wishing you all the best for this cycle!!

vkj73 - Oh no! I'm not sure if that's exactly what happened to me!! Way to go on the good BD timing though!! What was your progesterone level?? That most certainly could have been WAY too early to determine ovulation based on P4 levels! I would have them recheck at the 7dpo mark to make sure!! Don't lose hope yet chica!!

gingmg - My fears over timing are always the worst part of the process for me!! I had a little bloating too, but not sure about weight gain. Keep an eye on that just because it can be a sign of OHSS. Wishing you all the best!!

anny - home stretch now...good luck!!

Hatethewait - Sounds like you're all ready to go! While I'm not wishing AF on you (and of course hope that you are completely shocked by a natural BFP), I know it's exciting to know you're getting ready to delve into the new process! You'd best stick around and let us know how it's going!! Question...why are the vag supp more than the injections?? Which supp are they offering? I took prometrium vaginally and it only cost $15. Two sticks to the rump a day could be brutal lol!!

FindingKismet - Fx'ed for you that this cycle is the one and you don't have to go the IVF route!!

Shawna - great follies!! Good luck!!

AFM - Doctor called Friday with my progesterone results...33.2!!! So definately ovulated...and since he's not the one that ended up looking that Sunday when I went in (on call doc looked at my ultrasound), he's wondering if the cyst that grew, wasn't in fact a new follie? Still doesn't necessarily explain all of the fluid on my right that is a strong indicator of recent ovulation on my right. So we shall see...was just really excited to get such great results...which meant I didn't have to take that nasty Prometrium again :happydance:! One more week of the TWW to go!


----------



## Kaylen

It looks like a lot of you will know whether it worked before I start my next cycle. But we will be in the same tww even though it is a natural cycle for us.
I am on cd 18 today and still no O, but I have seen some fertile CF so we have been BDing a lot. My husband is frustrated that he can't get me pregnant and he really doesn't want to achieve it with an IUI. I think he is finally getting worried. We are both trying all possible this month and hope that it's a BFP. 

Good luck to all.


----------



## summer2011

Well... Little update.
Day 12 follicle check today and had to cancel the rest of my treatment :/ too many follicles. Have one biggie on the right and 3 biggies on the left!! Apparently my ovaries are in great working order lol.

We were given the option of bd on our own and see what happens or try to avoid which will put us at February before our next treatment 

Not sure what we will do yet. Hate these decisions 

This was our first cycle on injectables (femara, puregon). Anyone had a similar response to these drugs?


----------



## Kaylen

summer2011 said:


> Well... Little update.
> Day 12 follicle check today and had to cancel the rest of my treatment :/ too many follicles. Have one biggie on the right and 3 biggies on the left!! Apparently my ovaries are in great working order lol.
> 
> We were given the option of bd on our own and see what happens or try to avoid which will put us at February before our next treatment
> 
> Not sure what we will do yet. Hate these decisions
> 
> This was our first cycle on injectables (femara, puregon). Anyone had a similar response to these drugs?

I am learning something new every day. I didn't know there can be too many follicles. So I am assuming the limit is 3?


----------



## Hatethewait85

samoorah- How's it going? Are you still feeling bloated and sore? I don't remember feeling anything after my IUI's so hopefully that's a good sign since none of mine worked!

Kismet- KMFX! I hope this cycle works for you.

vk- Are you sure they didn't check your progesterone too soon? If you had just ovulated a day or two before your appointment your progesterone level would be low when they tested! I've heard plenty of women on here do natural IUI's so I'm sure your doc would be up for it. It's good to give your body a break from all those drugs anyway!

Shawna - Fx for you! You had great eggs for your IUI this cycle!

anny-Sorry to hear about your neg test today. What day are you on again? Hopefully it's just too soon! There is always hope until the :witch: arrives!

curni- Thanks! I definitely am hoping for a surprise BFP but am soo ready for IVF if it comes to that. The progesterone injections are much cheaper because they are a generic medication and the supps are brand name only so they cost A LOT more. My insurance company doesn't cover either of them unless I am actually pregnant so I may be able to get the supps paid for if the IVF works so I will probably switch to that when I can. That's great that yours were only $15! I am super jealous! I am not looking forward to hubby poking me rump twice a day. Glad you got good progesterone results today! I hope the rest of your 2ww flies by. So weird about the cyst/follicle - lets hope your regular doctor is right. 

Kaylen- Sounds like you are getting in a lot of good bd-ing. How long are your cycles normally? I had a natural cycle this month too and I didn't ovulate until CD19/20. Are you using OPK's? Hope the CM is a good sign your body is getting geared up to O soon. 

Summer- :hugs: So sorry you had to cancel your IUI... If you can get to my fs she'd do it for you! I had 5 follicles (and lots of other smaller ones) for my last IUI (letrozole + follistim) and she still went ahead with it. She did mention concern with triplets but alas I couldn't even walk away with one! Good luck with your decision - it is definitely a tough one!! Why would you have to wait until Feb??

AFM- I had a pretty rotten start to my day. I just found out my lil sister is pregnant and I'm pretty sure she managed to do it while on BCP! I didn't ask for the details but based on what she told me I do not think this was planned at all. She is still in college, hasn't found a job for when she graduates, is planning a summer wedding, and is just planning to "go on assistance" if she doesn't line up a job by then. I pretty much cried the entire way to work. As happy as I am for her I am just as sad for me. How can people say it will happen when the time is right when so many babies come at the wrong time for so many people!!! :nope: I know I sound like a brat and I'm sorry for bringing the negativity around here. I just had to vent a little and I know no one else could possibly understand at all. Please don't judge me :blush: I feel better now that it is off my chest.


----------



## summer2011

Kaylen said:


> summer2011 said:
> 
> 
> Well... Little update.
> Day 12 follicle check today and had to cancel the rest of my treatment :/ too many follicles. Have one biggie on the right and 3 biggies on the left!! Apparently my ovaries are in great working order lol.
> 
> We were given the option of bd on our own and see what happens or try to avoid which will put us at February before our next treatment
> 
> Not sure what we will do yet. Hate these decisions
> 
> This was our first cycle on injectables (femara, puregon). Anyone had a similar response to these drugs?
> 
> 
> I am learning something new every day. I didn't know there can be too many follicles. So I am assuming the limit is 3?Click to expand...

Yeah there can be too many. Lol. She didn't say what the cutoff was but I assume 3 or 4. If bfp I think there'd be almost certainly multiples :dohh:


----------



## ShawnaG81

summer2011 said:


> Kaylen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> summer2011 said:
> 
> 
> Well... Little update.
> Day 12 follicle check today and had to cancel the rest of my treatment :/ too many follicles. Have one biggie on the right and 3 biggies on the left!! Apparently my ovaries are in great working order lol.
> 
> We were given the option of bd on our own and see what happens or try to avoid which will put us at February before our next treatment
> 
> Not sure what we will do yet. Hate these decisions
> 
> This was our first cycle on injectables (femara, puregon). Anyone had a similar response to these drugs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am learning something new every day. I didn't know there can be too many follicles. So I am assuming the limit is 3?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah there can be too many. Lol. She didn't say what the cutoff was but I assume 3 or 4. If bfp I think there'd be almost certainly multiples :dohh:Click to expand...




I had 3 follies! She didn't say anything about having too many! If I get a bfp I will probably have multiples. Lol we will see in two weeks!


----------



## summer2011

A part of me wishes I could go ahead with 4 follies but I have too much fear. Lol. Hope you get a bean in there shawna. Although if you get 1 little bean I might kick myself for not trying. Rofl


----------



## Kaylen

Hatethewait85 said:


> samoorah- How's it going? Are you still feeling bloated and sore? I don't remember feeling anything after my IUI's so hopefully that's a good sign since none of mine worked!
> 
> Kismet- KMFX! I hope this cycle works for you.
> 
> vk- Are you sure they didn't check your progesterone too soon? If you had just ovulated a day or two before your appointment your progesterone level would be low when they tested! I've heard plenty of women on here do natural IUI's so I'm sure your doc would be up for it. It's good to give your body a break from all those drugs anyway!
> 
> Shawna - Fx for you! You had great eggs for your IUI this cycle!
> 
> anny-Sorry to hear about your neg test today. What day are you on again? Hopefully it's just too soon! There is always hope until the :witch: arrives!
> 
> curni- Thanks! I definitely am hoping for a surprise BFP but am soo ready for IVF if it comes to that. The progesterone injections are much cheaper because they are a generic medication and the supps are brand name only so they cost A LOT more. My insurance company doesn't cover either of them unless I am actually pregnant so I may be able to get the supps paid for if the IVF works so I will probably switch to that when I can. That's great that yours were only $15! I am super jealous! I am not looking forward to hubby poking me rump twice a day. Glad you got good progesterone results today! I hope the rest of your 2ww flies by. So weird about the cyst/follicle - lets hope your regular doctor is right.
> 
> Kaylen- Sounds like you are getting in a lot of good bd-ing. How long are your cycles normally? I had a natural cycle this month too and I didn't ovulate until CD19/20. Are you using OPK's? Hope the CM is a good sign your body is getting geared up to O soon.
> 
> Summer- :hugs: So sorry you had to cancel your IUI... If you can get to my fs she'd do it for you! I had 5 follicles (and lots of other smaller ones) for my last IUI (letrozole + follistim) and she still went ahead with it. She did mention concern with triplets but alas I couldn't even walk away with one! Good luck with your decision - it is definitely a tough one!! Why would you have to wait until Feb??
> 
> AFM- I had a pretty rotten start to my day. I just found out my lil sister is pregnant and I'm pretty sure she managed to do it while on BCP! I didn't ask for the details but based on what she told me I do not think this was planned at all. She is still in college, hasn't found a job for when she graduates, is planning a summer wedding, and is just planning to "go on assistance" if she doesn't line up a job by then. I pretty much cried the entire way to work. As happy as I am for her I am just as sad for me. How can people say it will happen when the time is right when so many babies come at the wrong time for so many people!!! :nope: I know I sound like a brat and I'm sorry for bringing the negativity around here. I just had to vent a little and I know no one else could possibly understand at all. Please don't judge me :blush: I feel better now that it is off my chest.

Normally I get my positive OPK on day 19. Today is cd 18 for me and I tested when I got home from work and it was a very dark positive. So it is right on time again! I was feeling ovulation pain on the left side all day today and kind of knew it was happening but it is nice to confirm.


----------



## March312

Hatethewait- sorry to hear of the news about your sister! I would def feel the same way if my sister got preg right now. It's just not fair! I have my friends baby shower at the end of this month. Really hoping I get a bfp before I have to go, otherwise I will be sort of a mess. I'm hoping you don't have to do ivf but if you do I'm looking forward to hearing about your experiences.. As I may end up there in the near future. 

Summer- sorry your cycle was cancelled


----------



## River54

bfn on the beta blood test, so I know I am out this cycle. Onto IUI #3 when af finally arrives...

summer - so sorry you had to cancel. My fs was actually looking for 3-4 follies for the last IUI cycle and was disappointed I did not respond well and only had 2. I guess everyone's fs has a different approach on it.

HateTheWait - sorry that that happened to you :hugs: When do you get to start your ivf cycle? Sounds exciting!

I just got confirmed bfn today, and an invite to another work baby shower :( I'll go, but each one seems to be harder and harder to go to the longer we've been trying. I am happy for her, she has been trying for a couple years as well, but seriously...more than half the female members in the office pregnant or just had a baby in the last year...there is 1 other female coworker within childbearing age now besides me, and she doesn't want/can't have? kids. sorry for the rant...

I hope there is some BFPs on this thread soon!


----------



## ttcmoon

Hi Dears,

Sorry I could not check this thread for last few days as I went to my SIL's place for vacation.I hope you all are doing great.I am yet to read the thread fully, once I do so I would give response individually.
This is CD7 for me, went for scan and had 4 small follicles 11,10.5 at right side and 10,10 at left side.I will be visiting on thursday for CD9 scan again.My linin is 6.3.Let's see if this is my cycle.


----------



## curni2112

Kaylen - great news on the positive OPK!! Happy BD'ing time :happydance:!! My DH had to warm up to the idea of IUI as well, he wasn't sold at first. But with him being 43 and me 40, he realized we probably needed some assistance. Hoping this natural cycle is it for you guys though!!

Summer - My fs is also shooting for 4 eggs for an ideal IUI cycle. I think alot of that has to do with our ages though...the older you are the older your eggs probably are, so more follies increases the chances of one good one, not necessarily 4 good ones. For younger ladies they seem to be more cautious about the number they will proceed with. So have you guys decided on how you are going to proceed?? How old are you if you don't mind my asking?

Hatethewait - so sorry about the sister situation. I totally understand what you're feeling, and it's all very normal :hugs:. We work so hard to maximize our chances watching what we eat, how we exercise, supplements we take, crazy positions we assume after BD'ing, alternative therapies, being poked and prodded multiple times a month by all kinds of foreign objects, do this, don't do that...and not to mention the hormonal roller coasters and depleted savings accounts. Then to see it happen when it's no where near ideal, can be utterly heartbreaking. Please know you can always feel safe venting here...nobody understands quite like we do :hugs:.

River - so sorry about the BFN :hugs:. Hoping third time's the charm for you!!

ttcmoon - hope you had a wonderful vacation and got some much needed RnR!! Sounds like you have the makings of some great looking follies and lining! Fx'ed this is it for you :thumbup:!

Nothing exciting on my end...just sittin here twiddlin my thumbs waiting for Monday to come so I can test :coffee:. Hope you ladies are having a wonderful day :flower:.


----------



## samoorah1983

Kaylen said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> samoorah- How's it going? Are you still feeling bloated and sore? I don't remember feeling anything after my IUI's so hopefully that's a good sign since none of mine worked!
> 
> Kismet- KMFX! I hope this cycle works for you.
> 
> vk- Are you sure they didn't check your progesterone too soon? If you had just ovulated a day or two before your appointment your progesterone level would be low when they tested! I've heard plenty of women on here do natural IUI's so I'm sure your doc would be up for it. It's good to give your body a break from all those drugs anyway!
> 
> Shawna - Fx for you! You had great eggs for your IUI this cycle!
> 
> anny-Sorry to hear about your neg test today. What day are you on again? Hopefully it's just too soon! There is always hope until the :witch: arrives!
> 
> curni- Thanks! I definitely am hoping for a surprise BFP but am soo ready for IVF if it comes to that. The progesterone injections are much cheaper because they are a generic medication and the supps are brand name only so they cost A LOT more. My insurance company doesn't cover either of them unless I am actually pregnant so I may be able to get the supps paid for if the IVF works so I will probably switch to that when I can. That's great that yours were only $15! I am super jealous! I am not looking forward to hubby poking me rump twice a day. Glad you got good progesterone results today! I hope the rest of your 2ww flies by. So weird about the cyst/follicle - lets hope your regular doctor is right.
> 
> Kaylen- Sounds like you are getting in a lot of good bd-ing. How long are your cycles normally? I had a natural cycle this month too and I didn't ovulate until CD19/20. Are you using OPK's? Hope the CM is a good sign your body is getting geared up to O soon.
> 
> Summer- :hugs: So sorry you had to cancel your IUI... If you can get to my fs she'd do it for you! I had 5 follicles (and lots of other smaller ones) for my last IUI (letrozole + follistim) and she still went ahead with it. She did mention concern with triplets but alas I couldn't even walk away with one! Good luck with your decision - it is definitely a tough one!! Why would you have to wait until Feb??
> 
> AFM- I had a pretty rotten start to my day. I just found out my lil sister is pregnant and I'm pretty sure she managed to do it while on BCP! I didn't ask for the details but based on what she told me I do not think this was planned at all. She is still in college, hasn't found a job for when she graduates, is planning a summer wedding, and is just planning to "go on assistance" if she doesn't line up a job by then. I pretty much cried the entire way to work. As happy as I am for her I am just as sad for me. How can people say it will happen when the time is right when so many babies come at the wrong time for so many people!!! :nope: I know I sound like a brat and I'm sorry for bringing the negativity around here. I just had to vent a little and I know no one else could possibly understand at all. Please don't judge me :blush: I feel better now that it is off my chest.
> 
> Normally I get my positive OPK on day 19. Today is cd 18 for me and I tested when I got home from work and it was a very dark positive. So it is right on time again! I was feeling ovulation pain on the left side all day today and kind of knew it was happening but it is nice to confirm.Click to expand...


Hi all is good.. Yesterday @ 2 dpiui I was so gassy (tmi!!) and crampy , lower backaches and had super twinges in my left side ovary,it was like stabbing type of feeling it went on for a good half an hour then subsided... Woke up this morning with a slight headache went away.. Feeling ok so far no symptoms.. I must be going nuts because I'm pretty much like writing down every symptom that approaches me!!! Ahhh! The crazy talk Lool!!! Hope it works out!! 

How are you doing? Hope all is well? Sending lots of :dust:!!


----------



## summer2011

Hi curni :hi:
I just turned 32. My fs did say if I were older, or had been on iui #10 or something she'd be more inclined to continue the cycle. But since I had a bfp with 1 follicle in March/April she was afraid 4 would be too high risk.

I've stopped meds, no trigger this month, and will try opks and TI until ovulation. If it happens naturally ill deal with the potential for multiples when the time comes :)


----------



## Hatethewait85

kaylen- Yay for O! Fx!

March- Thanks for understanding. Baby showers definitely get harder the longer you try to make your own don't they?! I sure hope you get your BFP before the end of the month. I'll keep my fx extra for you! Still waiting on AF but I will definitely share my experiences with IVF!

River- :hugs: So sorry IUI#2 didn't work. Hope AF makes her appearance quickly so you can get started on the next one. Do you plan to make any adjustments to your protocol? Thanks for understanding my venting. I have such a hard time with baby showers too so your rant is totally acceptable! I agree on the BFP, this thread is overdue for one!

ttcmoon- Hope you had a nice vacation. 4 follicles sounds like a great number! I hope this is your cycle. Good luck!

curni- Thanks! You are totally right. It is hard to be reminded that it isn't this hard for everyone. Hope the last handful of days go by quickly and your 2ww ends with 2 beautiful lines!

samoorah- I don't remember having all of those symptoms after my IUI. Hopefully that's a good sign! 

summer- Hopefully some well timed bd-ing will get you one sticky lil bean! Good luck!

AFM- Still no AF but I feel like she couldd be here any minute. Planning to test tomorrow am if no sign of her. It'll be 12dpo. Im not expecting two lines but I'm hoping for a miracle!


----------



## River54

The fs called me today and told me about the negative test (I already knew since it is posted online) but they also said that because of my poor response to the meds for the last IUI, they recommend going to IVF. But, there are no spots available for this year, so we'd be looking at sometime in the early new year. I asked if I can be on that list and still do another IUI, and they said absolutely. So, I won't know what protocol/meds they'll have me do this cycle, they said they'd let me know when I come in for a baseline to make sure everything is quiet. And as for the IVF, that coordinator will call sometime to setup a consult? or something and go over what the process will be.
Right now, just waiting for af to arrive so I can get started on IUI#3!


----------



## FindingKismet

Hatethewait85 said:


> samoorah- How's it going? Are you still feeling bloated and sore? I don't remember feeling anything after my IUI's so hopefully that's a good sign since none of mine worked!
> 
> Kismet- KMFX! I hope this cycle works for you.
> 
> vk- Are you sure they didn't check your progesterone too soon? If you had just ovulated a day or two before your appointment your progesterone level would be low when they tested! I've heard plenty of women on here do natural IUI's so I'm sure your doc would be up for it. It's good to give your body a break from all those drugs anyway!
> 
> Shawna - Fx for you! You had great eggs for your IUI this cycle!
> 
> anny-Sorry to hear about your neg test today. What day are you on again? Hopefully it's just too soon! There is always hope until the :witch: arrives!
> 
> curni- Thanks! I definitely am hoping for a surprise BFP but am soo ready for IVF if it comes to that. The progesterone injections are much cheaper because they are a generic medication and the supps are brand name only so they cost A LOT more. My insurance company doesn't cover either of them unless I am actually pregnant so I may be able to get the supps paid for if the IVF works so I will probably switch to that when I can. That's great that yours were only $15! I am super jealous! I am not looking forward to hubby poking me rump twice a day. Glad you got good progesterone results today! I hope the rest of your 2ww flies by. So weird about the cyst/follicle - lets hope your regular doctor is right.
> 
> Kaylen- Sounds like you are getting in a lot of good bd-ing. How long are your cycles normally? I had a natural cycle this month too and I didn't ovulate until CD19/20. Are you using OPK's? Hope the CM is a good sign your body is getting geared up to O soon.
> 
> Summer- :hugs: So sorry you had to cancel your IUI... If you can get to my fs she'd do it for you! I had 5 follicles (and lots of other smaller ones) for my last IUI (letrozole + follistim) and she still went ahead with it. She did mention concern with triplets but alas I couldn't even walk away with one! Good luck with your decision - it is definitely a tough one!! Why would you have to wait until Feb??
> 
> AFM- I had a pretty rotten start to my day. I just found out my lil sister is pregnant and I'm pretty sure she managed to do it while on BCP! I didn't ask for the details but based on what she told me I do not think this was planned at all. She is still in college, hasn't found a job for when she graduates, is planning a summer wedding, and is just planning to "go on assistance" if she doesn't line up a job by then. I pretty much cried the entire way to work. As happy as I am for her I am just as sad for me. How can people say it will happen when the time is right when so many babies come at the wrong time for so many people!!! :nope: I know I sound like a brat and I'm sorry for bringing the negativity around here. I just had to vent a little and I know no one else could possibly understand at all. Please don't judge me :blush: I feel better now that it is off my chest.

You do not sound like a brat at all. That's tough news to take when you're LTTC. I know it would be hard if my sisters-in-law got pregnant right now (I don't have a sister). I'm glad you were able to cry it out a little. We know there is no justice as far as who gets a baby when. All we can do is cry and carry on and hope our turn will come. Hugs!!!:hugs:


----------



## lamago

No kidding. It would be hard for me too if my brother's wife got pregnant too. Just crying and hoping.

At iui now but my husbands sperm barely covered the bottom of the cup. Is this too little?


----------



## Kaylen

lamago said:


> No kidding. It would be hard for me too if my brother's wife got pregnant too. Just crying and hoping.
> 
> At iui now but my husbands sperm barely covered the bottom of the cup. Is this too little?

Not sure how big the cup is, but I think that is normal. I think it is only supposed to be 2-3 ml (about a teaspoon)


----------



## lamago

lol, that is too funny bc I was giving my husband a hard time about it. He said he thought it was just supposed to be about a teaspoon!

The FS said that my husbands sperm was on ly 5% motility down from 34% last time. WHat!? She did the incemination before the ultrasound or sperm counts so I'm wondering if this is normal.


----------



## nolababy1

Hi Ladies! So much activity. It's great to see our group grow! 

For the first time ever I got a :bfp: today!!! I almost couldn't believe my eyes! I still can't believe it-I have the test in a ziploc bag! I called my RE's office and went in for blood test. Blood test confirmed it: hCG 28.8, e2 203, and progesterone 32.88-all good. I have to go back on Friday to see if the hCG doubles. I'm trying not to worry and be positive that this bean will stick. I hope I can stay in the group because I want to see all your BFPs!!

:dust: to all of you!


----------



## Kaylen

nolababy1 said:


> Hi Ladies! So much activity. It's great to see our group grow!
> 
> For the first time ever I got a :bfp: today!!! I almost couldn't believe my eyes! I still can't believe it-I have the test in a ziploc bag! I called my RE's office and went in for blood test. Blood test confirmed it: hCG 28.8, e2 203, and progesterone 32.88-all good. I have to go back on Friday to see if the hCG doubles. I'm trying not to worry and be positive that this bean will stick. I hope I can stay in the group because I want to see all your BFPs!!
> 
> :dust: to all of you!


That is great news!congratulations and thanks for sharing. Was this an IUI cycle for you or natural?


----------



## samoorah1983

nolababy1 said:


> Hi Ladies! So much activity. It's great to see our group grow!
> 
> For the first time ever I got a :bfp: today!!! I almost couldn't believe my eyes! I still can't believe it-I have the test in a ziploc bag! I called my RE's office and went in for blood test. Blood test confirmed it: hCG 28.8, e2 203, and progesterone 32.88-all good. I have to go back on Friday to see if the hCG doubles. I'm trying not to worry and be positive that this bean will stick. I hope I can stay in the group because I want to see all your BFPs!!
> 
> :dust: to all of you!


Yay!!!! Congratulations hope we get our BFP soon!!!! Baby dust to us all!!!


----------



## March312

nolababy1 said:


> Hi Ladies! So much activity. It's great to see our group grow!
> 
> For the first time ever I got a :bfp: today!!! I almost couldn't believe my eyes! I still can't believe it-I have the test in a ziploc bag! I called my RE's office and went in for blood test. Blood test confirmed it: hCG 28.8, e2 203, and progesterone 32.88-all good. I have to go back on Friday to see if the hCG doubles. I'm trying not to worry and be positive that this bean will stick. I hope I can stay in the group because I want to see all your BFPs!!
> 
> :dust: to all of you!

Congrats!!! That is wonderful! Good luck with your next blood test Friday!


----------



## lamago

Congrats! Nobabyla. Tell me more about your journey. :happydance:


----------



## samoorah1983

Oh man I'm having the weirdest ughhh burp (sorry!!) I always take the same vitamins they're 4 pills they're the brand from GNC the prenatals. I've always taken them.. Well today I'm 4 DPIUI and when I "burped" oh my god!! Nasty acid reflux!!! Could that be a symptom?!! Ahhh please be it !!!


----------



## lamago

So I'm getting obsessed with the number of follies I have. This round #2, my re didn't even bother doin an us. Can they see the egg one u ovulate bc she said I ovulated but I saw nothing on the screen


----------



## FindingKismet

Yay, nolababy!!

I hope we all get BFPs soon.


----------



## LoveMyTripawd

Congrats nolababy! How exciting! I cant wait to see you on the first trimester forum! 

Good luck to the rest of you! I am still checking in and cheering you ladies on! I hope to see tons more BFPs!!!


----------



## River54

Huge Congrats nolababy!! That is awesome! 

I got cleared this morning to start meds for IUI #3 :) 
They upped my meds, so now I am to take gonal f 150 on cd3-7. Sorta scared about it.
Hopefully I'll get a good response from it! The fs mentioned there is a higher risk of multiples because of it.


----------



## nolababy1

Thank you everyone!!! I took another test today just to see another positive and wanted to see if it looked darker-I think it was ;-)

This ended up being a "natural" cycle. I took Tamoxifen on CD 3-7 and had what we thought was the most poorly timed BDing ever, LOL. I never had a positive OPK and never got an egg on the CBFM so we were totally flying blind. I had no symptoms except what I assume was implantation cramping. Second blood test tomorrow so hopefully the hCG will be around 60. 

Sending baby dust to everyone!! FX'd for some more November BFPs!!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

nolababy1 said:


> Hi Ladies! So much activity. It's great to see our group grow!
> 
> For the first time ever I got a :bfp: today!!! I almost couldn't believe my eyes! I still can't believe it-I have the test in a ziploc bag! I called my RE's office and went in for blood test. Blood test confirmed it: hCG 28.8, e2 203, and progesterone 32.88-all good. I have to go back on Friday to see if the hCG doubles. I'm trying not to worry and be positive that this bean will stick. I hope I can stay in the group because I want to see all your BFPs!!
> 
> :dust: to all of you!

:happydance: Congrats!!! :happydance:

That is so exciting to hear the great news! Good luck tomorrow. Keep us updated!


----------



## Hatethewait85

River- Let's hope the med increase is all you need. Fx IUI #3 gives you your sticky lil bean. 

Kismet- Thanks for understanding!

lamago- Thanks! Hope your IUI went well yesterday! Wonder why his motility decreased so much?? What did your fs say? 

Samoorah- your symptoms certainly sound promising! Hopefully this is it!!

lamago- I am pretty sure they can see "fluid" in your ovaries if you did ovulate. There was some concern with my last IUI that I had ovulated/was ovulating andd they mentioned not seeing any "free fluid" or something like that so though I hadn't ovulated yet? 

AFM- No surprise BFP so far, but still waiting for AF to come!!! My unmedicated cycles have ranged from 30-33 days; today is cd32. Took hpt yesterday and it was BFN and I've been cramping off and on all week so I know the :witch: is just getting ready to make a grand appearance. I just wish she would hurry up already! I did have a little bit of spotting this morning but nothing now. :shrug: I did get some good news yesterday - my insurance is going to cover ~50% of the cost of the progesterone suppositories! :happydance: So instead of 1 month costing more than 600$, it is going to cost 275$ and that makes it much more affordable. So "affordable" I am definitely bypassing the IM injections. 11 weeks of that is just too much for my tush to handle!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## ttcmoon

nolababy - wow..you made my day.It's a great news.Was this the cycle with tamoxifen?I am doing my 3rd one with that medicine.Wish you all the best.Have a great pregnancy ahead.

samoorah1983 - 4DPIUI is too early for real symptoms, but you never know.FX'd for you and loads of baby dusts.

lamago - the quantity you mentioned appears normal to me.

Kaylen - +ve OPK!BD time.I hope this is your month and those spermies do wonders!

River - I know how you feel like.I had a great weekend at my SIL's place with the kids but each moment I kept missing a kid with me, when my SIL was scolding the little ones, asking them to study.I was thinking when my day will come.I want to raise a kid badly.The childlessness is killing me.
I am sorry for your BFN.It's hard to cope up with a failed cycle after spending this much.I am going through the same phase :( 

Hatethewait85 - You do not sound like a brat at all dear.It's painful to see people getting pregnant with no effort and when we struggle for even one baby.:hugs: for you and I just pray for all of us so we get our much deserved babies soon.
I am happy to know about yout "affordable" cycle this time.Loads of wishes for you!

AFM - Nothing much to report, taken 150IU of GMH injection today and will be going for folli scan tomorrow.As per CD9 scan (yday) my follies are not growing well.Let's check out the status tomorrow.yesterday I had 5 around 10-12.I hope at least two of them grow to size 15 or so tomorrow.
I need to come to office tomorrow for support.No weekend excitement :(


----------



## River54

ttcmoon - I hope your follies grow alot in time for tomorrow's scan!

Hatethewait - awesome news about insurance covering some costs :) FX for your upcoming cycle! What kind of protocol are you doing?

nolababy - let us know how the blood work went today! Hope those numbers rise well!

Findingkismet & samoorah - How are you feeling?

lamago - I also thought the amount OH had looked small, but the doctors were happy with it. Hard to believe there is soo many in such a small volume!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Well, the :witch: is here and she's being mean. Hopefully she's just mad it's her last visit for awhile :winkwink: So let the madness begin!! CD2 ultrasound, test transfer, and labs tomorrow!! Stims to start that night if all looks good :happydance:

River - I am doing what they call the antagonist protocol. It was originally used for what they thought would be "poor responders" but have since found it's really good for "good responders." It helps to lower the risk for OHSS because you don't trigger with ovidrel (which stays in your system for ~10 days). Instead you trigger with lupron (which is only in your system for I think 2 days). So less stimulation of the hormones that cause OHSS. So, I will start stimming with follistim 225units tomorrow. Once my follicles get to a certain size (I think around 14-16) they add the antagonist - cetrotide - to block me from ovulating before we are ready. My fs estimates they will get 20 eggs, 18 will fertilize, 6 will make it to day 5 and we will put 2 back in and have 4 frosties. Hopefully things go that good or better! Sorry for the novel. 

Have a good day everyone! Hope you are all doing well today. :flower:


----------



## curni2112

TGIF!!!!!! :happydance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::loopy:!!!!

Samoorah - Sounds like some positive symptom spotting going on lol!! Loads of baby dust coming your way!! 

Summer - congrats on making the decision to go for it :thumbup:! Can't wait to hear what happens!!

Hatethewait - I'm so sorry the evil witch found you...darn her!!! But yes, she's simply very unnerved that she won't be visiting for a while so is making her presence known now! Sounds like a fantastic IVF plan...can't wait to hear all about it!!

River - good idea asking about an IUI while you wait. You know they say third times the charm!

lamago - how are you feeling after the IUI?

nolababy - I'M SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!! Can't wait to hear how your numbers were today. Sending you some serious sticky bean vibes!!

LoveMyTripawd - Nice to see you pop in...hope everything's going well!

ttcmoon - hoping you get some great follie news at your next scan...keep us posted.

AFM- nothing exciting to report...still waiting. I temped again this cycle so tomorrow's temp should be telling...it usually starts dropping by tomorrow. Going to see how strong I can be in waiting to test on Monday should AF not arrive before then!


----------



## summer2011

Got my smiley opk yesterday :o very crampy in both ovarys today. Wish I knew what was going on in there... How many ovulated and which sides lol. But alas we're in the dark. Lol.

Hatethewait, how exciting!! First ivf :) can you do ivf in your town or do you have to travel? If not for the travel expenses and time off work I'd probably be doing ivf next cycle


----------



## River54

Hatethewait85 said:


> Well, the :witch: is here and she's being mean. Hopefully she's just mad it's her last visit for awhile :winkwink: So let the madness begin!! CD2 ultrasound, test transfer, and labs tomorrow!! Stims to start that night if all looks good :happydance:
> 
> River - I am doing what they call the antagonist protocol. It was originally used for what they thought would be "poor responders" but have since found it's really good for "good responders." It helps to lower the risk for OHSS because you don't trigger with ovidrel (which stays in your system for ~10 days). Instead you trigger with lupron (which is only in your system for I think 2 days). So less stimulation of the hormones that cause OHSS. So, I will start stimming with follistim 225units tomorrow. Once my follicles get to a certain size (I think around 14-16) they add the antagonist - cetrotide - to block me from ovulating before we are ready. My fs estimates they will get 20 eggs, 18 will fertilize, 6 will make it to day 5 and we will put 2 back in and have 4 frosties. Hopefully things go that good or better! Sorry for the novel.
> 
> Have a good day everyone! Hope you are all doing well today. :flower:

So not a novel - I am quite interested :) Thank you for that :) Sounds like you have a good plan set out - hope you get more embies than planned :)


----------



## nolababy1

curni2112 said:


> TGIF!!!!!! :happydance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::loopy:!!!!
> 
> Samoorah - Sounds like some positive symptom spotting going on lol!! Loads of baby dust coming your way!!
> 
> Summer - congrats on making the decision to go for it :thumbup:! Can't wait to hear what happens!!
> 
> Hatethewait - I'm so sorry the evil witch found you...darn her!!! But yes, she's simply very unnerved that she won't be visiting for a while so is making her presence known now! Sounds like a fantastic IVF plan...can't wait to hear all about it!!
> 
> River - good idea asking about an IUI while you wait. You know they say third times the charm!
> 
> lamago - how are you feeling after the IUI?
> 
> nolababy - I'M SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!! Can't wait to hear how your numbers were today. Sending you some serious sticky bean vibes!!
> 
> LoveMyTripawd - Nice to see you pop in...hope everything's going well!
> 
> ttcmoon - hoping you get some great follie news at your next scan...keep us posted.
> 
> AFM- nothing exciting to report...still waiting. I temped again this cycle so tomorrow's temp should be telling...it usually starts dropping by tomorrow. Going to see how strong I can be in waiting to test on Monday should AF not arrive before then!

samoorah-fingers crossed for you!

hatethewait-so sorry that :witch: is being so horrible!

lamago-how's it going?

ttcmoon-I so hope that Tamoxifen will be the magic drug for you as it was for me. I hope you get some big, juicy follies this cycle!

My second blood test was great-66!! More than doubled from Wednesday. I go to the RE on the 19th for an ultrasound and I'll see the dr. Hopefully, everything will be perfect and I'll find out how far along I am.


----------



## ttcmoon

curni2112 - I am keeping everything crossed for your test.Monday is not far!

nolababy - How exciting!Your numbers look great.I just hope it really turns to be my lucky cycle as yours!

summer2011 - BD time.Not knowing is good in one way.Just relax and bd well.One of those follies will definitely give you a take home baby!Go girl!

Hatethewait - I am sorry to know that the AF is being bitchy this time.Your post is quite informative.I never knew about this protocol.You must be very excited for your first IVF cycle.I wish you all the best.May this be your last TTC cycle for number 1 and you get pregnant with your awaited little one!

Kismet - How are you doing dear?

River - Thanks for the encouragement!How are you doing?

AFM - I went for follicle scan today.Not a good response this time.My lining did not look good.It is 7.8mm in thickness but patchy and not tri-layer which my doctor wanted to see.I have 2 good follicles one at 15 and one at 14.Others did not grow well and still around 10-11.Looks like day by day I am responding less to the injections.In my previous cycles I had 4/5 follies but looks like this time they are not growing at all and my lining is not good too.
I am just tired of spending this much money on fertility treatment and visiting doctors office daily with no result.I know it will happen but not sure when and how.I know things does not look very good but I still hope this is my magic cycle and tamoxifen/injections work for me like it did for nolababy :) 
I am keeping my fingers crossed for each one of you.


----------



## FindingKismet

Hi ladies, I've read back a bit and I lose track of who said what ... so sorry for my generic posts. I'm not skilled at this forum thing yet. Anyway ...

ttcmoon, I really understand how you feel hanging out with your sister's children. Yesterday I was feeling down, and went into a coffee shop where mothers were meeting with their beautiful babies and toddlers. I was so envious and had to go sit outside and avert my eyes. Sometimes it's just too much to take. I hope your Dr finds a good protocol for you that grows lots of juicy follicles.

hatethewait, I am so excited to hear about your IVF cycle. Keep us posted on everything! You'll be ahead of me ... my clinic synchronizes all of the patients by putting them on bcp. The next round of stimulation starts last day of November for the December IVF cycle. I hope to do it, but the company financing my IVF is waiting for my treatment plan, which is waiting for my repeat blood work on CD3. So we may not get the financing in time to do December. We have plans in January, so hopefully we don't have to wait until February!

nolababy, so happy your second beta was healthy!! Good news like this keeps me going.

AFM, IUI #3 is a bust. I am not pregnant, confirmed with a blood test yesterday. I was really crushed this time, our last effort before IVF. We even did the back-to-back IUIs. And I thought I was pregnant when I got some very specific pains starting around implantation time. For all I know it was implantation but it failed due to a poor quality egg, which seems to be my issue. Or maybe it was just random pain and the timing was a coincidence. Either way, I never got a positive hpt.

So now we will try to do the December IVF.


----------



## nolababy1

ttcmoon-I'm sorry that you're not getting the number of follies that you want but you do have two that look like they're ready to go. Either or both could be your sticky bean! I'm sending Tamoxifen BFPs your way :)

kismet-So sorry to hear that IUI #3 didn't work. Very excited for your IVF in December; FX that the timing works out.


----------



## Hatethewait85

Curni- How'd the temp look today? I sure hope it doesn't look like AF is coming! Fx for your testing on Monday!

Summer- Yay for positive OPKs! Happy bd-ing!! It sounds like you O-ed from both ovaries since you had cramping on both sides- so at least 2 chances for a BFP, right?! :happydance: I don't have IVF in my town - I live in a small town- but we are just south of a bigger city that has a fertility clinic. The worst part is the fertility clinic is about 30-40 minutes north of where I live and I work 25 minutes south of where I live so after the doc appointments it takes me about an hour to get to work! But it's definitely worth it. Hopefully you won't need to worry about next cycle! :winkwink:

nolababy- Yay for good test results! The 19th will be here before you know it! Keep us updated!

ttcmoon- Sorry you didn't get the news you were hoping for at your appointment. Why do they think you are not responding as well as before to the meds? 2 follicles is still a decent number! Did they increase your dose? Just remember it only takes 1 to make a beautiful baby! I hope this is it for you too. Fx!

kismet- :hugs: So sorry to hear about your BFN. I was absolutely devastated when my 3rd IUI didn't work, so I definitely understand where you are coming from. From what I hear, a lot of clinics synchronize cycles. I am glad that mine doesn't because I didn't want to wait!! What type of protocol will you do- I know your waiting for cd3 results but do they have it narrowed down at all? When will you start bcp? I sure hope you get the financing figured out! I can't imagine there will be many expenses while you are on the bcp so I would expect you'd have time. I didn't take bcp before starting so I'm not sure how that works. Keep us updated.

AFM- My baseline appointment went well - no cysts, thin lining, low estrogen levels. The hardest part was getting my bladder full enough for the test transfer. Apparently I was very dehydrated this morning. Normally when I go in for my IUI, I'm struggling after drinking half of a water bottle. This morning it took 2 full water bottles andd then sitting for 10 minutes for my bladder to fill. By the time my bladder was ready, my doc was doing ACTUAL transfers so I had to wait. Fortunately the test transfer was really quick but sort of painful (the cramping only lasted about 30 seconds so that was good). All this to say, I'm good to go! I start stimming tonight with follistim 225 units. First scan is set for Tuesday! And we're off! :thumbup:


----------



## samoorah1983

I'm 7 dpiui and I feel no symptoms.. :( is that normal? I feel like it didn't work :(


----------



## nolababy1

samoorah1983 said:


> I'm 7 dpiui and I feel no symptoms.. :( is that normal? I feel like it didn't work :(

I had no symptoms whatsoever except for some uterine cramping for about 2 days 3 days before my BFP. And I still don't have any symptoms. So don't worry yourself. FXd for you!!


----------



## LoveMyTripawd

nolababy1 said:


> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 7 dpiui and I feel no symptoms.. :( is that normal? I feel like it didn't work :(
> 
> I had no symptoms whatsoever except for some uterine cramping for about 2 days 3 days before my BFP. And I still don't have any symptoms. So don't worry yourself. FXd for you!!Click to expand...

I was the same. No symptoms. Just cramping like I was going to get my period. Good luck samoorah!!!


----------



## bash73

Hello Ladies!
I hope you don't mind me joining your group. I am 10 dpiui (1st) and cannot wait until Friday to test. I have symptoms but truly think it's from the progesterone (sore boobs and occasional cramps-which I think it's AF getting ready to make an appearance). I am switching FS if this cycle didn't work, not because of the treatment but because the doc made wayyyy too many mistakes about me/medical record for being a new patient. Babydust to all!!!


----------



## curni2112

Morning ladies! Another Monday, wishing my agency gave us Veteran's Day as a holiday, but no such luck.

samoorah - try not to stress too much about the lack of symptoms. At this point not having them are more common than having them...so stay positive !!

Hatethewait - I'm so excited for this cycle for you!! I cannot wait to hear all about it :happydance:.

summer - I can't wait to see how this cycle turns out for you...I'm keeping everything crossed for a BFP!!

nolababy - Congrats on the awesome second beta!! Looking forward to hearing all about the ultrasound :happydance:.

ttcmoon - two follies can most certainly get the job done :thumbup:. Don't lose hope!! I'm sorry it seems like your body isn't behaving like it should though...I definately know how that feels. Fx'ed that this is your "OMG I can't believe it worked!" BFP cycle :hugs:. 

FindingKismet - I'm so sorry about IUI #3...it gets so difficult to find the strength to push forward, trust me I know. I'm hopeful that everything will pull through so that you guys can get started on IVF in Dec :hugs:.

bash - Welcome to the thread :flower:! Good luck with IUI #1...keep us posted!!

AFM - Ugh......IUI #3 is officially a bust. It was a bust midcycle, but it is officially a bust. Temp made a huge plummet this morning :dohh::brat::sad2:. I was so hopeful yesterday morning when it was still up, which has never happened before. It usually plummets before today in my cycle. I took a test yesterday evening and it was a BFN...temp this morning confirms that test was correct. Ugggghhhhhh. I guess onto IUI #4. But I've promised my OH that if this one is as chaotic and disorganised as the last two, I'm switching doctor's. This is too much money on the line to feel like you just might as well be tossing it out the window. So he's got one more chance, not to get us a BFP, but to make me feel like he's on top of my medical care and not just lumping me into this "typical" cycle structure. I need to be seen before cd 12 gosh darnit...and will be demanding it this time around :devil:!


----------



## bash73

curni2112-make sure you take control and not let the doctor rule over you...that's how i was feeling and that was only for one cycle, i'm not letting that happen again! good luck


----------



## gingmg

10dpo bfn. Bummed. Hoping its too early, but I feel out.


----------



## samoorah1983

Hi ladies Update: I am 9 DPIUI and 11 Days past trigger shot .. I've been testing out the HCG shot and so far I still have a + on the HPT ... Trying not to get my hopes up, but is it still a false positive or the real positive? Dr. Prescribed me 10000iu pregnyl.. But the first time I only used 5000iu and a booster of 2500iu... Could I be getting the real BFP??


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey samoorah when did you take your booster shot? I took mine in sat 5 dpiui now 7 but have a strong bfp which I expected just did it to see 2 lines for a change, sad I know! It's still very early to see a natural bfp yet so I would be cautiously optimistic. I guess test each day and you'll soon know one way or the other good luck!


----------



## samoorah1983

IsaacRalph said:


> Hey samoorah when did you take your booster shot? I took mine in sat 5 dpiui now 7 but have a strong bfp which I expected just did it to see 2 lines for a change, sad I know! It's still very early to see a natural bfp yet so I would be cautiously optimistic. I guess test each day and you'll soon know one way or the other good luck!


I took my booster shot the day after the IUI it was only 2500 iu so altogether would be 7500iu is there a difference ... It's possible it's still in my system?


----------



## Kaylen

Hi ladies, how is everyone doing? 
I am in the tww on 6 DPO today. I am symptom spotting as usual. I have been having some cramps and creamy CM. But nothing that rally stands out. I tested yesterday and it was BfN (surprise!). I will test again on Friday as this is 10 DPO which is when I normally get my period when I am not taking progesterone. 

And if I am not pregnant this time, it is IUI time!


----------



## anny0412

nolababy1 said:


> Hi Ladies! So much activity. It's great to see our group grow!
> 
> For the first time ever I got a :bfp: today!!! I almost couldn't believe my eyes! I still can't believe it-I have the test in a ziploc bag! I called my RE's office and went in for blood test. Blood test confirmed it: hCG 28.8, e2 203, and progesterone 32.88-all good. I have to go back on Friday to see if the hCG doubles. I'm trying not to worry and be positive that this bean will stick. I hope I can stay in the group because I want to see all your BFPs!!
> 
> :dust: to all of you!

Congrats nolababy!! That is great!


----------



## anny0412

Kaylen said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> samoorah- How's it going? Are you still feeling bloated and sore? I don't remember feeling anything after my IUI's so hopefully that's a good sign since none of mine worked!
> 
> Kismet- KMFX! I hope this cycle works for you.
> 
> vk- Are you sure they didn't check your progesterone too soon? If you had just ovulated a day or two before your appointment your progesterone level would be low when they tested! I've heard plenty of women on here do natural IUI's so I'm sure your doc would be up for it. It's good to give your body a break from all those drugs anyway!
> 
> Shawna - Fx for you! You had great eggs for your IUI this cycle!
> 
> anny-Sorry to hear about your neg test today. What day are you on again? Hopefully it's just too soon! There is always hope until the :witch: arrives!
> 
> curni- Thanks! I definitely am hoping for a surprise BFP but am soo ready for IVF if it comes to that. The progesterone injections are much cheaper because they are a generic medication and the supps are brand name only so they cost A LOT more. My insurance company doesn't cover either of them unless I am actually pregnant so I may be able to get the supps paid for if the IVF works so I will probably switch to that when I can. That's great that yours were only $15! I am super jealous! I am not looking forward to hubby poking me rump twice a day. Glad you got good progesterone results today! I hope the rest of your 2ww flies by. So weird about the cyst/follicle - lets hope your regular doctor is right.
> 
> Kaylen- Sounds like you are getting in a lot of good bd-ing. How long are your cycles normally? I had a natural cycle this month too and I didn't ovulate until CD19/20. Are you using OPK's? Hope the CM is a good sign your body is getting geared up to O soon.
> 
> Summer- :hugs: So sorry you had to cancel your IUI... If you can get to my fs she'd do it for you! I had 5 follicles (and lots of other smaller ones) for my last IUI (letrozole + follistim) and she still went ahead with it. She did mention concern with triplets but alas I couldn't even walk away with one! Good luck with your decision - it is definitely a tough one!! Why would you have to wait until Feb??
> 
> AFM- I had a pretty rotten start to my day. I just found out my lil sister is pregnant and I'm pretty sure she managed to do it while on BCP! I didn't ask for the details but based on what she told me I do not think this was planned at all. She is still in college, hasn't found a job for when she graduates, is planning a summer wedding, and is just planning to "go on assistance" if she doesn't line up a job by then. I pretty much cried the entire way to work. As happy as I am for her I am just as sad for me. How can people say it will happen when the time is right when so many babies come at the wrong time for so many people!!! :nope: I know I sound like a brat and I'm sorry for bringing the negativity around here. I just had to vent a little and I know no one else could possibly understand at all. Please don't judge me :blush: I feel better now that it is off my chest.
> 
> Normally I get my positive OPK on day 19. Today is cd 18 for me and I tested when I got home from work and it was a very dark positive. So it is right on time again! I was feeling ovulation pain on the left side all day today and kind of knew it was happening but it is nice to confirm.Click to expand...


hi,
How are you doing? 
I am out this month...again I started clomid my RE increase the dose to 100mg on 16 I have a follicle scan test...finger crossed for this month too....


----------



## ttcmoon

samoorah - fingers crossed.11DPO sounds promising but I would still give it some time.It sounds early still.It is your cycle girl wait for 2 more days.

kaylen- All the best for this cycle.I hope the witch never shows her face!

gingmg- It is still early dear.Why do you think you are bummed.:hugs: When are you going to test next?

anny - I hope clomid does the trick.

FindingKismet - :hugs: I am so sorry for your failed IUI.It must be too hard to gasp when you spend this much money and effort for this.I know how you feel.We were pretty agressive and did back to back iui's in our last cycle but no outcome.
Did your doctor mention something about poor egg quality?Egg quality can't be tested until you take them out for IVF.All the best for your IVF.

Hatethewait - Good to know about your baseline appointment.What do you mean by test and actual transfer?Do they test the transfer protocol before starting the actual stim?
I am so excited for you.I hope this cycle just flies away and you get an IVF BFP soon.
I have taken too much medication.Materna 150IUI injection for too many days along with tamoxifen.In my other cycles with clomid alone I always got 2+ follicles and with injections it is always more.I am still keeping my hope high.:) 

Bash - Welcome!!!!All the best for your cycle.I hope those are not side effects of progesterone but real ones.When are you planning to test?

curni - Does not your doctor monitor you before cd12?I am so sorry to know about this failed IUI cycle.I know how you feel :( Actually I too feel the same.But new cycle always bring new hopes.I am sending some hopes on your way.I would suggest you to change the doctor if you think it is monitoring or timing issue.You are spending money here to get the best...so think again.

AFM - Tomorrow is my IUI!Yesterday was cd13 and I had 3 mature follicles of - 19mm,18.5mm and 18mm.I got the hcg trigger at night.My RE is still not happy with my lining though.It was 9mm yesterday but the appearance is patchy rather.
I am still keeping my hopes up.I have seen so many "perfect" cycles failing for me.So I just hope this not so perfect one does the trick.I need blessings and prayers from each one of you :)


----------



## IsaacRalph

samoorah1983 said:


> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> Hey samoorah when did you take your booster shot? I took mine in sat 5 dpiui now 7 but have a strong bfp which I expected just did it to see 2 lines for a change, sad I know! It's still very early to see a natural bfp yet so I would be cautiously optimistic. I guess test each day and you'll soon know one way or the other good luck!
> 
> 
> I took my booster shot the day after the IUI it was only 2500 iu so altogether would be 7500iu is there a difference ... It's possible it's still in my system?Click to expand...

Umm interesting well its quite a long time for it to work out your system my fs says about a week and I had 10,000. This could be the real thing then keep testing and fx'd this is it for you!


----------



## heath81003

Good morning ladies! I took a break for a month but now I'm back into iui mode. Due to a vacation last month, I wasn't able to do iui#2 so I went for a "natural" month. Well good ole AF showed up last night so now I begin the process for iui #2. I will start taking Femera tomorrow for 5 days, then I will have to go in for my u/s. Let the waiting begin! :/

I've been trying to keep up with everyone but it's been difficult. Congrats to those who finally go their BFP (it makes me feel like it can actually happen!) and baby dust to those who are still waiting!!


----------



## ttcmoon

heath -I hope femara works for you in this cycle.Are you planning to take only femara or injections as well?


----------



## River54

samoorah1983 said:


> Hi ladies Update: I am 9 DPIUI and 11 Days past trigger shot .. I've been testing out the HCG shot and so far I still have a + on the HPT ... Trying not to get my hopes up, but is it still a false positive or the real positive? Dr. Prescribed me 10000iu pregnyl.. But the first time I only used 5000iu and a booster of 2500iu... Could I be getting the real BFP??

It usually halves each day going out of your system. So it'll also depend on your test sensitivity. I did an estimate chart, wasn't sure what days you took the HCG, but below is an approximate
5000	
2500	
3750	booster + IUI
1875 1dpiui
937.5 2dpiui
468.7 3dpiui
234.3 4dpiui
117.1 5dpiui
58.5 6dpiui
29.2 7dpiui
14.6 8dpiui
7.3 9dpiui
3.6 10dpiui


----------



## River54

I am on my last day of meds today. I have been pretty tired. Hopefully I'll have more than 2 follies this time :) Go in on cd9 (Thursday) for a follie check. They were going to wait til cd 11, but I just asked them to do it earlier like the last couple times - this way we know early what is going on, especially since they upped my meds.


----------



## Hatethewait85

bash- Hi! Progesterone can definitely give you those symptoms, but hopefully you get a BFP on Friday when you test. I definitely think it's a good idea to switch fs if you aren't happy. This is such a stressful journey without having to worry about the docs! Will you have to travel far to make the switch?

Curni- So sorry to hear IUI#3 didn't work out. :hugs: Hopefully your docs step up their game this cycle! Fx for you. 

Gingmg- Sorry about your BFN, but 10dpo is still REALLY early. Test again in a few days. I'll keep my fx for you!

Samoorah- I am cautiously optimistic for you. I hope this is really your BFP. Test again in a few days to be sure as it is still really early.

kaylen- 6dpo is definitely very early for testing. Hopefully you get a BFP in a few days! 

anny- So sorry the witch got you! :hugs: Good luck with your scan this weekend. Let us know how it goes. 

ttcmoon- A test transfer is when they sort of "map out" your uterus to make sure they know where to place the embies for the actual transfer. It also helps them figure out what size catheter to use for the actual transfer. Good luck tomorrow!! Hope you get your BFP in 2 weeks! Good for you for staying positive, too!

heath- Welcome back! Hopefully this is your month! Are you on the same protocol as last IUI?

River- Good luck for your u/s on Thursday! I hope you get great results with your follies and lining! Keepin my fx for you. 

AFM- I had my first scan since starting stimming today and everything seems to be looking pretty good. I had a nurse this time instead of my usual doc so I don't know as much as I would like. But what I do know is my lining was about 6, I have to follies (1 on each side) slightly bigger than 10 and then 10-15 on each side slightly smaller than that. My E2 level was 450ish. So, my dose is being lowered to 175 units tonight and tomorrow. I follow-up on Thursday for repeat labs and ultrasound. So far I feel pretty good. No major symptoms so that's good.


----------



## River54

Ohh sounds like the cycle is starting out great for you! Can't wait to see what Thursday brings for you :) fx!


----------



## samoorah1983

Alright ladies update: I think I'm counting wrong... Do you count the day you do the IUI? Or the day after? And what about the trigger shot do you count it the day you do the shot ? Or the day after? 

Tested on frer and got a positive!! I dont know what to think !! Ahhh I'm going to post the pic !!! Can you ladies help me add up maybe I'm adding wrong..

Trigger shot was done on October 31st. of 5000iu
IUI was done on Nov. 2nd
On Nov. 3rd another shot of 2500 iu ( booster)


Was supposed to have another booster of 2500iu but didn't have enough hcg..

Ladies help!!??


----------



## Kaylen

Well I think this may be a good sign: I am having some strange stretchy CM on 7 DPO. I've never had this before during the luteal phase. It doesn't look as clear as egg white but it is stretchy. It was hanging down when I was on the toilet. So sorry for describing this, I know it sounds disgusting. Has anyone had this?


----------



## samoorah1983




----------



## heath81003

ttcmoon said:


> heath -I hope femara works for you in this cycle.Are you planning to take only femara or injections as well?

ttc, I'm just doing the femara for 5 days, then I go for a u/s next week and then I will do the ovidrel shot.


----------



## heath81003

Hatethewait85 said:


> bash- Hi! Progesterone can definitely give you those symptoms, but hopefully you get a BFP on Friday when you test. I definitely think it's a good idea to switch fs if you aren't happy. This is such a stressful journey without having to worry about the docs! Will you have to travel far to make the switch?
> 
> Curni- So sorry to hear IUI#3 didn't work out. :hugs: Hopefully your docs step up their game this cycle! Fx for you.
> 
> Gingmg- Sorry about your BFN, but 10dpo is still REALLY early. Test again in a few days. I'll keep my fx for you!
> 
> Samoorah- I am cautiously optimistic for you. I hope this is really your BFP. Test again in a few days to be sure as it is still really early.
> 
> kaylen- 6dpo is definitely very early for testing. Hopefully you get a BFP in a few days!
> 
> anny- So sorry the witch got you! :hugs: Good luck with your scan this weekend. Let us know how it goes.
> 
> ttcmoon- A test transfer is when they sort of "map out" your uterus to make sure they know where to place the embies for the actual transfer. It also helps them figure out what size catheter to use for the actual transfer. Good luck tomorrow!! Hope you get your BFP in 2 weeks! Good for you for staying positive, too!
> 
> heath- Welcome back! Hopefully this is your month! Are you on the same protocol as last IUI?
> 
> River- Good luck for your u/s on Thursday! I hope you get great results with your follies and lining! Keepin my fx for you.
> 
> AFM- I had my first scan since starting stimming today and everything seems to be looking pretty good. I had a nurse this time instead of my usual doc so I don't know as much as I would like. But what I do know is my lining was about 6, I have to follies (1 on each side) slightly bigger than 10 and then 10-15 on each side slightly smaller than that. My E2 level was 450ish. So, my dose is being lowered to 175 units tonight and tomorrow. I follow-up on Thursday for repeat labs and ultrasound. So far I feel pretty good. No major symptoms so that's good.

Yep..same protocol as last month. My RE said that we would try 3 iui cycles and then do the lap since the hcg test showed my left tube blocked. However, my husband and I decided that if it doesn't work this time, I'm just going to go ahead and get the lap done next month. 

Good luck with your ivf! I hope this is the month you get your BFP! I'm keeping my f/c for you!:thumbup:


----------



## River54

samoorah - very possible this is your real bfp. I'd test again tomorrow and see if the line is a bit darker FX!

Just a note - by 12 days past trigger of 10000, it was out of my system. they say it halves every day so as an estimate, you'd be looking at:
31-Oct	5000
1-Nov	2500
2-Nov	1250
3-Nov	3125
4-Nov	1562.5
5-Nov	781.2
6-Nov	390.6
7-Nov	195.3
8-Nov	97.6
9-Nov	48.8
10-Nov	24.4
11-Nov	12.2
12-Nov	6.1


----------



## samoorah1983

River54 said:


> samoorah - very possible this is your real bfp. I'd test again tomorrow and see if the line is a bit darker FX!
> 
> Just a note - by 12 days past trigger of 10000, it was out of my system. they say it halves every day so as an estimate, you'd be looking at:
> 31-Oct	5000
> 1-Nov	2500
> 2-Nov	1250
> 3-Nov	3125
> 4-Nov	1562.5
> 5-Nov	781.2
> 6-Nov	390.6
> 7-Nov	195.3
> 8-Nov	97.6
> 9-Nov	48.8
> 10-Nov	24.4
> 11-Nov	12.2
> 12-Nov	6.1

I hope!!!!


----------



## summer2011

Samoorah I had a line like that during my bfp cycle. I think my hcg was only at 14 then. I'd wait till af is due. You should have a nice dark line by then ;) only a couple days away. Good luck.


----------



## summer2011

Maybe try a digi??? I took a digi the day after the fr and it showed preg 1-2. By that time my hcg was around 45 I think. Cb digis need at least 25 hcg to register.


----------



## lamago

looks like a bfp to me! :happydance:


----------



## Hatethewait85

samoorah1983 said:


> View attachment 697489

That definitely looks promising! :happydance: Will you test again?


----------



## samoorah1983

Hatethewait85 said:


> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 697489
> 
> 
> That definitely looks promising! :happydance: Will you test again?Click to expand...

Tested again.. I'll post it


----------



## samoorah1983

Tested at between 5 and 6pm line showed faint and pink between the 3 minute range...


----------



## samoorah1983

summer2011 said:


> Samoorah I had a line like that during my bfp cycle. I think my hcg was only at 14 then. I'd wait till af is due. You should have a nice dark line by then ;) only a couple days away. Good luck.

Thank you!! I hope it is I'm still scared that would be the trigger shot and then I'll be shocked!!! I hope it's the real :bfp:!!!


----------



## samoorah1983

summer2011 said:


> Maybe try a digi??? I took a digi the day after the fr and it showed preg 1-2. By that time my hcg was around 45 I think. Cb digis need at least 25 hcg to register.

Funny how it is!! Lol I did buy a digital just in case!!! I still have 2 more FRER the regular ones and two digital!! Went on a pregnancy test mad shopping spree!!!!! Lool hope it's our month!! :hugs:


----------



## anny0412

samoorah1983 said:


> summer2011 said:
> 
> 
> Maybe try a digi??? I took a digi the day after the fr and it showed preg 1-2. By that time my hcg was around 45 I think. Cb digis need at least 25 hcg to register.
> 
> Funny how it is!! Lol I did buy a digital just in case!!! I still have 2 more FRER the regular ones and two digital!! Went on a pregnancy test mad shopping spree!!!!! Lool hope it's our month!! :hugs:Click to expand...

baby dust to you


----------



## anny0412

ttcmoon said:


> samoorah - fingers crossed.11DPO sounds promising but I would still give it some time.It sounds early still.It is your cycle girl wait for 2 more days.
> 
> kaylen- All the best for this cycle.I hope the witch never shows her face!
> 
> gingmg- It is still early dear.Why do you think you are bummed.:hugs: When are you going to test next?
> 
> anny - I hope clomid does the trick.
> 
> FindingKismet - :hugs: I am so sorry for your failed IUI.It must be too hard to gasp when you spend this much money and effort for this.I know how you feel.We were pretty agressive and did back to back iui's in our last cycle but no outcome.
> Did your doctor mention something about poor egg quality?Egg quality can't be tested until you take them out for IVF.All the best for your IVF.
> 
> Hatethewait - Good to know about your baseline appointment.What do you mean by test and actual transfer?Do they test the transfer protocol before starting the actual stim?
> I am so excited for you.I hope this cycle just flies away and you get an IVF BFP soon.
> I have taken too much medication.Materna 150IUI injection for too many days along with tamoxifen.In my other cycles with clomid alone I always got 2+ follicles and with injections it is always more.I am still keeping my hope high.:)
> 
> Bash - Welcome!!!!All the best for your cycle.I hope those are not side effects of progesterone but real ones.When are you planning to test?
> 
> curni - Does not your doctor monitor you before cd12?I am so sorry to know about this failed IUI cycle.I know how you feel :( Actually I too feel the same.But new cycle always bring new hopes.I am sending some hopes on your way.I would suggest you to change the doctor if you think it is monitoring or timing issue.You are spending money here to get the best...so think again.
> 
> AFM - Tomorrow is my IUI!Yesterday was cd13 and I had 3 mature follicles of - 19mm,18.5mm and 18mm.I got the hcg trigger at night.My RE is still not happy with my lining though.It was 9mm yesterday but the appearance is patchy rather.
> I am still keeping my hopes up.I have seen so many "perfect" cycles failing for me.So I just hope this not so perfect one does the trick.I need blessings and prayers from each one of you :)

hope so...waiting for 16 nov...i have a follicle scan...let see what happen


----------



## IsaacRalph

samoorah1983 said:


> Tested at between 5 and 6pm line showed faint and pink between the 3 minute range...
> View attachment 697725

This looks darker? Any symptoms yet?


----------



## ttcmoon

Kaylen-strechy cm sounds promising.l personally did not experience this in my bfp cycles but I have heard about it from many.

hatethewait -everything sounds pretty good for you.are those stims painful?I hope those follies turn into juicy eggies soon!

samoorah-all the best.I can see the line and I vote for bfp.fx'd for you.

river - your cycle sounds promising.all the best for the folli scan.I hope you get more than 2this time..but ultimately all it takes is one healthy eggie.so fx for you.

afm-I am waiting for iui at docs clinic.all 3follies have ovulated and hubby provided semen sample too,wash is going on.


----------



## ttcmoon

Anny - 16th is not far!!!!!all the best for the folli scan.


----------



## samoorah1983

IsaacRalph said:


> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> Tested at between 5 and 6pm line showed faint and pink between the 3 minute range...
> View attachment 697725
> 
> 
> This looks darker? Any symptoms yet?Click to expand...

This morning looks a little darker not much darker than yesterday's will post a pic ... The only different symptom I noticed is that boobs don't hurt.... And they always give me a warning before AF arrives ... No sore boobs.. I had a headache last night .. Which was different than my other headache because everytime I have a headache it's a migraine killer!! Other than that no symptoms...


----------



## Kaylen

samoorah1983 said:


> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> Tested at between 5 and 6pm line showed faint and pink between the 3 minute range...
> View attachment 697725
> 
> 
> This looks darker? Any symptoms yet?Click to expand...
> 
> This morning looks a little darker not much darker than yesterday's will post a pic ... The only different symptom I noticed is that boobs don't hurt.... And they always give me a warning before AF arrives ... No sore boobs.. I had a headache last night .. Which was different than my other headache because everytime I have a headache it's a migraine killer!! Other than that no symptoms...Click to expand...

Do you not have any pain whatsoever in boobs? Are they feeling bigger or the same?

I am also not experiencing the same amount of pain I usually have pretty much the entire luteal phase, but my boobs are big. There is a bit of pain thou, just not as much as normally.


----------



## samoorah1983

11 dpiui 13dpt

12 dpiui 14dpt


----------



## gingmg

samoorah- congrats!!


----------



## summer2011

I def think bfp :) congrats


----------



## samoorah1983

gingmg said:


> samoorah- congrats!!

Thank you but I'm still in disbelief and I'm still testing till AF is due hopefully I don't see her face!! Loll!! 3 more days to go!!!:hugs:

Babydust to all of us!!!!


----------



## ttcmoon

That is a definite BFP...congrats Samoorah!!!!!

AFM- IUI went well.Hubbys morphology was not good...only 5%.


----------



## River54

The latest one soo looks darker :) Congrats!


----------



## anny0412

ttcmoon said:


> Anny - 16th is not far!!!!!all the best for the folli scan.

thank u yeah waiting for 16..finger crossed for all of us :thumbup:


----------



## anny0412

samoorah1983 said:


> 11 dpiui 13dpt
> View attachment 697931
> 
> 12 dpiui 14dpt

looks like positive BFP...congrats


----------



## Hatethewait85

ttcmoon said:


> Kaylen-strechy cm sounds promising.l personally did not experience this in my bfp cycles but I have heard about it from many.
> 
> hatethewait -everything sounds pretty good for you.are those stims painful?I hope those follies turn into juicy eggies soon!
> 
> samoorah-all the best.I can see the line and I vote for bfp.fx'd for you.
> 
> river - your cycle sounds promising.all the best for the folli scan.I hope you get more than 2this time..but ultimately all it takes is one healthy eggie.so fx for you.
> 
> afm-I am waiting for iui at docs clinic.all 3follies have ovulated and hubby provided semen sample too,wash is going on.

Stims haven't been too bad. The follistim stings a little bit for a couple of minutes afterwards but then is fine. Today I have noticed some mild twinges but I can't decide if it's real or just in my head as I'm looking for something to be different! :haha: I guess I'll find out tomorrow. Glad to hear your IUI went well. Hopefully the got enough of the good swimmers near the egg to get you your BFP!


----------



## Hatethewait85

samoorah1983 said:


> 11 dpiui 13dpt
> View attachment 697931
> 
> 12 dpiui 14dpt

That is awesome! :happydance: Congrats!


----------



## samoorah1983

Hatethewait85 said:


> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> 11 dpiui 13dpt
> View attachment 697931
> 
> 12 dpiui 14dpt
> 
> That is awesome! :happydance: Congrats!Click to expand...

Thank You!!!!:hugs: I'm still scared its the trigger...


----------



## Hatethewait85

Well if you have enough tests, just keep testing each day. If it's getting darker each day then it's not the trigger! :happydance:


----------



## IsaacRalph

Samoorah that line is not budging and getting darker, I agree bfp! 
Feeling ok?


----------



## curni2112

gingmg - hope you're hanging in there...10dpo is still early! Keep us posted.

samoorah - OMG...how awesome is it to see two lines!!! I'm so incredibly hopeful it's the real deal. It's definately a possibility as the hcg you took could very well be out of your system by now :happydance::happydance::happydance:!! Will be anxiously waiting for these 3 days to fly by for you with absolutely no sings of the big bad witch!!

kaylen - Fingers crossed that this is your cycle too!!

anny - Good luck with your scan!

ttcmoon - hope this tww flies by for you! Hoping those sperm made it exactly where they need to be :thumbup:. I was speaking to my fs today about lining, and he put me at ease about how wrapped up we can get when it comes to the "perfect" lining. He said "ectopic's happen all the time, and the fallopian tube definately doesn't have great lining"! So he put my mind at ease about that particular aspect. Fx'ed for you!!

heath - welcome back! Good luck with IUI #2. I'm a little confused as to why they would wait on the lap though? If they know you're tube is blocked why wouldn't they fix that first?

River - Good luck with your scan tomorrow! Glad you could get in earlier rather than later :thumbup:.

Hatethewait - your results sound fantastic so far :happydance:! I'm looking forward to tomorrow's update!!

AFM - CD 2 baseline ultrasound today. I'm officially over my stubborn reproductive system :sad1:. So my lining looked fine, but my ovaries were another story. Only have an antral follicle count of 5 (3 on one ovary 2 on the other). I have either a 10mm small cyst or overzealous follicle on my Right side. He know wonders if the cyst that he called last cycle wasn't actually a maturing follicle and my body is just responding at warp speed now. So I had to get my estrogen labs to see how we will proceed. If they are 60 or under he'll go through with the injectibles/IUI cycle. If they aren't he's going to have me start BCP's tomorrow and give my body a chance to reset so that the following cycle everything can grow and mature at the same rate instead of a push dominating follicle trying to take over from the get go. I can't seem to win!! Very frustrating....so, just waiting to hear back from the dr to know how this month is going to play out...blech.


----------



## samoorah1983

IsaacRalph said:


> Samoorah that line is not budging and getting darker, I agree bfp!
> Feeling ok?


I'm excited!! Trying to stay calm!! Lol :hugs: "GET PREGNANT AND STAY CALM" Lool


----------



## samoorah1983

curni2112 said:


> gingmg - hope you're hanging in there...10dpo is still early! Keep us posted.
> 
> samoorah - OMG...how awesome is it to see two lines!!! I'm so incredibly hopeful it's the real deal. It's definately a possibility as the hcg you took could very well be out of your system by now :happydance::happydance::happydance:!! Will be anxiously waiting for these 3 days to fly by for you with absolutely no sings of the big bad witch!!
> 
> kaylen - Fingers crossed that this is your cycle too!!
> 
> anny - Good luck with your scan!
> 
> ttcmoon - hope this tww flies by for you! Hoping those sperm made it exactly where they need to be :thumbup:. I was speaking to my fs today about lining, and he put me at ease about how wrapped up we can get when it comes to the "perfect" lining. He said "ectopic's happen all the time, and the fallopian tube definately doesn't have great lining"! So he put my mind at ease about that particular aspect. Fx'ed for you!!
> 
> heath - welcome back! Good luck with IUI #2. I'm a little confused as to why they would wait on the lap though? If they know you're tube is blocked why wouldn't they fix that first?
> 
> River - Good luck with your scan tomorrow! Glad you could get in earlier rather than later :thumbup:.
> 
> Hatethewait - your results sound fantastic so far :happydance:! I'm looking forward to tomorrow's update!!
> 
> AFM - CD 2 baseline ultrasound today. I'm officially over my stubborn reproductive system :sad1:. So my lining looked fine, but my ovaries were another story. Only have an antral follicle count of 5 (3 on one ovary 2 on the other). I have either a 10mm small cyst or overzealous follicle on my Right side. He know wonders if the cyst that he called last cycle wasn't actually a maturing follicle and my body is just responding at warp speed now. So I had to get my estrogen labs to see how we will proceed. If they are 60 or under he'll go through with the injectibles/IUI cycle. If they aren't he's going to have me start BCP's tomorrow and give my body a chance to reset so that the following cycle everything can grow and mature at the same rate instead of a push dominating follicle trying to take over from the get go. I can't seem to win!! Very frustrating....so, just waiting to hear back from the dr to know how this month is going to play out...blech.


I'm totally waiting anxiously can't wait for these 3 days to be over !!! Hahaha :hugs::thumbup:


----------



## samoorah1983

IsaacRalph said:


> Samoorah that line is not budging and getting darker, I agree bfp!
> Feeling ok?


I'm feeling alright had a little cramp but went away nothing major..:kiss:


----------



## nolababy1

samoorah1983 said:


> gingmg said:
> 
> 
> samoorah- congrats!!
> 
> Thank you but I'm still in disbelief and I'm still testing till AF is due hopefully I don't see her face!! Loll!! 3 more days to go!!!:hugs:
> 
> Babydust to all of us!!!!Click to expand...

Yay Samoorah!!! I'm so excited for you! Can you go to the dr for a blood test to confirm?


----------



## samoorah1983

nolababy1 said:


> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingmg said:
> 
> 
> samoorah- congrats!!
> 
> Thank you but I'm still in disbelief and I'm still testing till AF is due hopefully I don't see her face!! Loll!! 3 more days to go!!!:hugs:
> 
> Babydust to all of us!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay Samoorah!!! I'm so excited for you! Can you go to the dr for a blood test to confirm?
> 
> They have me scheduled to come in for beta next Thursday if I miss my period.. I might call my nurse coordinator up and see what she says.Click to expand...


----------



## samoorah1983

Called and they will call me back to ask about my BFP test and then probably schedule me to come in earlier for a beta.. Can't wait for her to call me back already!!!!


----------



## Kaylen

ttcmoon said:


> That is a definite BFP...congrats Samoorah!!!!!
> 
> AFM- IUI went well.Hubbys morphology was not good...only 5%.

My hubby had 6% and they said everything above 4 is considered normal. Also a spermatozoid doesn't have to be perfect shape in order to fertilize the egg and have a healthy baby; at least that's what I've read.


----------



## samoorah1983

Alright so I called my coordinator she said that there could still be traces of HCG from the trigger shot so she wants me to test on Saturday and if its still a + then Monday I go in for blood work...ughhhh !!! Now I'm worried thinking this is not the real positive!!  :(


----------



## samoorah1983

Hii ok lol husband make me go take a test earlier @4:30pm he wants to see the line again Since our coordinator made us doubt our pregnancy test Here's another pic.


----------



## LoveMyTripawd

Looks like it is getting darker, samoorah!! How exciting! I am so happy for you. Oh, and don't worry about any cramping you might get. It's normal. I cramped and felt like I was going to get my period up until week 6. I really really hope this is your bfp! It looks so promising!


----------



## summer2011

Samoorah, that line looks great for 12 dpo IMO. Try to relax for just a couple more days (I know easier said than done :haha: ) until they get you in for your beta. Good luck ;)


----------



## anny0412

samoorah1983 said:


> View attachment 698171
> Hii ok lol husband make me go take a test earlier @4:30pm he wants to see the line again Since our coordinator made us doubt our pregnancy test Here's another pic.

It is getting darker, samoorah it is real BFP...congrats :thumbup:


----------



## samoorah1983

LoveMyTripawd said:


> Looks like it is getting darker, samoorah!! How exciting! I am so happy for you. Oh, and don't worry about any cramping you might get. It's normal. I cramped and felt like I was going to get my period up until week 6. I really really hope this is your bfp! It looks so promising!

Thank you im nervous and excited!! Lol didnt you do IUI? Did you take trigger shot? I took trigger shot so if you did, how long did it last in your system?


----------



## samoorah1983

summer2011 said:


> Samoorah, that line looks great for 12 dpo IMO. Try to relax for just a couple more days (I know easier said than done :haha: ) until they get you in for your beta. Good luck ;)

Thank you!! Hoping everything goes well baby dust to us all!!!!


----------



## samoorah1983

anny0412 said:


> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 698171
> Hii ok lol husband make me go take a test earlier @4:30pm he wants to see the line again Since our coordinator made us doubt our pregnancy test Here's another pic.
> 
> It is getting darker, samoorah it is real BFP...congrats :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks!! Cant wait to go in for the beta!!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Samoorah- It definitely looks legit so try not to stress. I know- easier said then done. Just try to enjoy the moment! :flower:

lovemytripawd- hope you are feeling well! I can't believe you are almost to your second tri! 

curni- sounds like your ovaries are playing games! how'd your estrogen level look? hope everything looks ok and you get the go ahead to start the injectables!


----------



## heath81003

Ladies I need some advice...This past month was a natural cycle and I didn't take any ovulation tests so I'm not sure how many dpo I am. I had what I thought to be AF start late Monday evening and a little yesterday but absolutely nothing today. My periods are usually very light and last about 3 days, so at first I didn't think anything of this. I was due to start my femara tonight so I just took a pregnancy test to be safe. Well, I had a very faint line with a FRER test. I have taken tons of pt and have NEVER had even a faint line (I was beginning to think the 2nd line didn't exist). So I took another test (Answer brand) and again a very faint line. I went out and bought a Clear Blue digital test that is supposed to calculate the weeks and that said "not pregnant." At this point I don't know what to think! Could it be possible the bleeding was implantation bleeding and the digital test is wrong?? I posted a pic of the 2 line tests. What do you guys think?


----------



## lamago

Morning ladies! I've finally read all the posts!

samoorah - I think it's a bfp too, just have to wait now .....hate the wait!

Hatethewait - Good news on the scan. I'm glad everything is coming along for ivf. Won't be long now. I'm not sure why his motility went down. We're taking in another sample next week to check.

bash - Welcome!

Curni-so sorry about af showing up! The two is definitely the hardesdesst for me.

Afm- I'm 7 dpiui. I didn't get a progesterone level this cycle I'm not sure why. I think I don't feel totally aligned with my doc. I'm thinking of changing as I feel I don't get a lot of information. I'm not good at remembering everything and being demanding. So far no symptoms except itchy boobs on and off. Just feel normal.

Does any one still have drinks after iui?


----------



## lamago

Heath, I can't see the tests


----------



## heath81003

How about now? Sorry new to posting pics! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## samoorah1983

heath81003 said:


> How about now? Sorry new to posting pics! :thumbup:

I see the lines!!!! Yaaaay!!!!! Test again if your unsure I dont trust digitals yet...


----------



## lamago

I see lines too! What did you do this cycle?


----------



## lamago

I would test agin tomorrow to see if it's darker.


----------



## summer2011

Heath, let your doc know so they can request a beta. Do not start the femara if you think you're preg. Hcg may be too low yet for a digi.


----------



## LoveMyTripawd

samoorah1983 said:


> LoveMyTripawd said:
> 
> 
> Looks like it is getting darker, samoorah!! How exciting! I am so happy for you. Oh, and don't worry about any cramping you might get. It's normal. I cramped and felt like I was going to get my period up until week 6. I really really hope this is your bfp! It looks so promising!
> 
> Thank you im nervous and excited!! Lol didnt you do IUI? Did you take trigger shot? I took trigger shot so if you did, how long did it last in your system?Click to expand...

Yeah, I had two IUIs done. Mine were unmedicated. Only used OPKs to time it out. If that didn't work, then they were going to try me on medicated cycles. I admit I got super lucky. 

But your tests look like they are getting darker and hcg is supposed to at least double every 48 hours. I got my first lines the night of 11dpo but I could barely tell. Looked extremely light. By the next morning I could tell for sure it was BFP. So keep testing. Hopefully those lines keep getting darker! Good luck!


----------



## LoveMyTripawd

Hatethewait85 said:


> lovemytripawd- hope you are feeling well! I can't believe you are almost to your second tri!

Thanks! I'm feeling better now actually. Nausea and fatigue have mostly gone away, but now I'm just dealing with daily headaches. Oh well, I can't complain. It's all worth it. It could be worse! But yeah, I just had my 12 week scan and so far everything is going well! I can finally relax a little bit. 

I am excited for you to do IVF. I really hope this works for you. You deserve it! From the looks of the pregnancy boards, there are tons of successful IVFs! I wish you the best with that!

Also, if my signature pisses anyone off, I'd be more than happy to remove it when I post here. Just please let me know.


----------



## moni77

Mind if I join? I had my first IUI last Thursday - one week down/one to go!

Heath - there are definitely lines - my understanding (which is not much by the way) is that the digitals can't read as early which is why that prob came back negative.


----------



## summer2011

I think most digitalis read at 50 hcg, the cb with conception indicator read at 25.


----------



## summer2011

Oh, and at 14 dpo hcg should typically be at, or above, 100.


----------



## samoorah1983

Tested this morning and the line got darker!!! I'm just testing till the day I'm supposed to have AF on Saturday and once I call on Monday I go in for beta!!!


----------



## samoorah1983

last one was this morning..


----------



## curni2112

heath - OMG...those lines are most certainly there!!! Call for a beta!!! 

samoorah - those are definately registering a true BFP!! 

I'm so excited for you two!!!!!!! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:!!! 

Lovemytripawd - I love your siggy :flower:!! So excited you are almost in your 2nd trimester...seems like just yesterday you found out!!

AFM - estrogen came back low enough that after discussing the pro's and con's of moving forward my doc and I agreed to start the injectibles last night. He doesn't want me to waste injectible money on a cycle that has signs of potentially being a dud. But I reminded them I already had a 900iu vial in the fridge that had already been punctured from last cycle so he agreed to give it a chance. He agreed to more monitoring starting sooner rather than later, so I go in tomorrow for a scan. We decided if I only have the one follicle that's responding and other's aren't following suite that I'll just stop the meds and move forward with the one without any further meds, and possibly just proceed naturally (hubby and I are weighing the pros and cons of going ahead and paying the money for the IUI even if there is just one follicle). If that happens then I agreed to a BCP reset cycle after should it not work. I feel so much better the doctor engaged me more, listened and actually asked for my input, and worked with me on a plan that involves my particular circumstance and not the clinics "hamster wheel" approach to cycles in general. So cautiously optimistic about this cycle. Tomorrow's appt should be pretty telling.


----------



## curni2112

moni77 said:


> Mind if I join? I had my first IUI last Thursday - one week down/one to go!
> 
> Heath - there are definitely lines - my understanding (which is not much by the way) is that the digitals can't read as early which is why that prob came back negative.

Welcome Moni!!! Good luck with this last grueling week of the TWW!! Fx'ed it worked :thumbup:!


----------



## River54

samoorah - That is a great progression! SOOOO happy for you! Can't wait for your beta results on Monday!

heath - those are lines. - did you test again?

curni - hope you get good news tomorrow :)

hatethewait - didn't you have a scan today? How did it go?

afm - my follie check came back better than they had expected, I had 2 on the left at 13mm and 8mm, and a few on the right ranging from 13mm to 8mm. I am to take whatever gonal f I have left tonight, and come back and see them on Sat morning. FX!


----------



## curni2112

River54 said:


> samoorah - That is a great progression! SOOOO happy for you! Can't wait for your beta results on Monday!
> 
> heath - those are lines. - did you test again?
> 
> curni - hope you get good news tomorrow :)
> 
> hatethewait - didn't you have a scan today? How did it go?
> 
> afm - my follie check came back better than they had expected, I had 2 on the left at 13mm and 8mm, and a few on the right ranging from 13mm to 8mm. I am to take whatever gonal f I have left tonight, and come back and see them on Sat morning. FX!

Sounds promising...good luck on Saturday!!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

heath- That definitely looks like 2 lines to me! :happydance: Did you call your clinic for bloodwork to confirm it??

lamago- Yay for being half-way done!! I think it's good that you are having no symptoms. Most people don't have any symptoms right away so fx! It's important to have a good relationship with your doctor as this is such a trying journey. Switch if you need to so you can find someone you trust! As for drinks during the tww, my doc said it was ok the first week but that I shouldn't the second week. I will occasionally have a drink, but I've just given it up pretty much. Not worth it to me to stress over if it's ok or not. 

Lovemytripawd- Glad you are starting to feel better again! Bummer about the headaches, but you are so right, it's definitely worth it! Do you think you'll find out the gender? Thanks for the well wishes for my IVF. I never thought I'd need it but I'm so grateful for the option. Success stories are what get me through this journey. 

Moni- Hi! Hope the last week of your tww flies by! Are you going to wait until next Thursday to test?

Samoorah- That is so great that your lines are getting darker. Hooray!! 

Curni- It sounds like you have a good relationship with your doctor. Your game plan sounds awesome. Let us know how things look tomorrow! Fx this extra monitoring will get you your BFP!

River- Yay for lots of good looking follicles! Grow follies grow! What CD are you on? I hope this is it!!

AFM- I did have an appointment today and my doc was super happy with the looks of things today! She said my risk of OHSS is pretty low at this point and that I am responding perfectly. Follicles are growing but not too fast. It doesn't look like I'll get to 20 like she anticipated but that's ok. Right now they measured 5 on my left (biggest 2 around 11.5) and 7 on my right (biggest around 15). There are 3-4 on each side <10 that they didn't measure. Bloodwork was fine, too. Next check isn't until Sunday! I'm staying on the same dose of follistim until then but also started the cetrotide today to keep me from ovulating early. Estimating egg retrieval 11/21 plus or minus a day! 

Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## curni2112

Hatethewait85 said:


> AFM- I did have an appointment today and my doc was super happy with the looks of things today! She said my risk of OHSS is pretty low at this point and that I am responding perfectly. Follicles are growing but not too fast. It doesn't look like I'll get to 20 like she anticipated but that's ok. Right now they measured 5 on my left (biggest 2 around 11.5) and 7 on my right (biggest around 15). There are 3-4 on each side <10 that they didn't measure. Bloodwork was fine, too. Next check isn't until Sunday! I'm staying on the same dose of follistim until then but also started the cetrotide today to keep me from ovulating early. Estimating egg retrieval 11/21 plus or minus a day!
> 
> Hope you all have a great day!

Awesome news!!!! It sounds like you are moving along perfectly!! I'm so happy for you that all seems to be progressing so well :hugs:. Can't wait for your Sunday update.

Yeah, my doc is relatively young, kinda new to the scene in comparison to the other FS's in our area, and not from this area so getting into a preexisting well established clinic was perfect for him. I love his enthusiasm and positive attitude and that when I can make him take a deep breath and settle into a conversation with me he is super informative and isn't threatened by my input...cuz you know after so long of this nonsense we could all have an RE behind our name :haha:. 

I just really think he's overwhelmed by the level of patients that they bring in, and the hecticness that that creates. And I think one of the ways they have compensated for so many patients is to create this what seems to be very rigid schedule to put folks on so that it makes scheduling more predictable/easy for them. I thus far, haven't responded in a way that fits nicely into this predetermined schedule. I foresee this kind of practice frustrating him because of the lack of individualization that it inspires and eventually he will have his own practice.


----------



## River54

Hatethewait85 said:


> River- Yay for lots of good looking follicles! Grow follies grow! What CD are you on? I hope this is it!!
> 
> AFM- I did have an appointment today and my doc was super happy with the looks of things today! She said my risk of OHSS is pretty low at this point and that I am responding perfectly. Follicles are growing but not too fast. It doesn't look like I'll get to 20 like she anticipated but that's ok. Right now they measured 5 on my left (biggest 2 around 11.5) and 7 on my right (biggest around 15). There are 3-4 on each side <10 that they didn't measure. Bloodwork was fine, too. Next check isn't until Sunday! I'm staying on the same dose of follistim until then but also started the cetrotide today to keep me from ovulating early. Estimating egg retrieval 11/21 plus or minus a day!
> 
> Hope you all have a great day!

I am on cd9. the last 2 IUI cycles, I had 1 dominant follie by this point around 16mm, so more smaller ones I think is good :)

Your appt sounds like it went quite well! Can't wait to hear what Sunday brings :)


----------



## heath81003

I went to the doctor this afternoon to have a blood test and they just called to say that it looks like it was a chemical pregnancy. I wasn't getting my hopes up for a positive pregnancy result but I am still a little sad. The nurse said that we will not do any treatment this month so I guess it's all natural again. She did say the good thing was that it looks like everything is working, it just didn't stick. It's just so frustrating because we have been waiting almost 2 years and when something finally happens, it doesn't stick! Here's to hoping this month will be better!


----------



## samoorah1983

heath81003 said:


> I went to the doctor this afternoon to have a blood test and they just called to say that it looks like it was a chemical pregnancy. I wasn't getting my hopes up for a positive pregnancy result but I am still a little sad. The nurse said that we will not do any treatment this month so I guess it's all natural again. She did say the good thing was that it looks like everything is working, it just didn't stick. It's just so frustrating because we have been waiting almost 2 years and when something finally happens, it doesn't stick! Here's to hoping this month will be better!

So sorry honey for the chemical... Hope next cycle will be the one for you!! :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## River54

So sorry :hugs:


----------



## nolababy1

LoveMyTripawd said:


> Looks like it is getting darker, samoorah!! How exciting! I am so happy for you. Oh, and don't worry about any cramping you might get. It's normal. I cramped and felt like I was going to get my period up until week 6. I really really hope this is your bfp! It looks so promising!

LoveMyTripawd-I'm so glad you wrote that because I have been cramping everyday and even though I know that it's normal, it was very reassuring to have you write that.


----------



## nolababy1

Welcome bash and moni!

samorrah-those pictures just keep getting better and better!! So excited for you and can't wait to hear about your beta on Monday.

heath-I am so sorry about the chemical:-(. I was thinking this was it. It's small consolation but everything is working and it's possible. FX'd for your next round.

hatethewait-everything sounds like it's moving along nicely! FX'd for you.

river-hoping that lead follicle leads to your BFP!

lamago-I think the drinking in the TWW is a personal choice. I decided to continue to have a drink until I had a reason not to. So, of course, my BFP month I celebrated my DH's birthday with quite a few cocktails and found out three days later that I wouldn't be drinking anymore ;-). I'm not worried that I did any harm and I got to have that final margarita. Whatever choice you make will be the right choice for you.


----------



## summer2011

Heath what makes them assume chemical? You've only had one hcg yes? And you're not sure which dpo you are? Could just be very early.


----------



## LoveMyTripawd

Curni- thanks! Yeah I am super excited about nearing the 2nd tri. We are finally telling our family and friends this weekend and it just feels surreal. 

Hatethewait- DH and I don't want to find out the gender. A lot of the fun was sucked out of ttc, so we want the fun and surprise of finding out the gender at birth. 

Heath- did they give you a reason as to why they think chemical? I'm not trying to question their judgement, but I just don't understand how they can tell from one blood test. Was it back near 0 or something?

Nolababy- how have you been doing?


----------



## curni2112

Heath - I agree with the others. How on earth do they know off one hcg test?? What was the number? Did they draw your progesterone too and i was practically 0? It usually takes a series of blood draws (and at a very minimum 2) to determine a progressing pregnancy. I'd request a redraw on Monday (unless they can do it on Saturday's).


----------



## curni2112

LoveMyTripawd said:


> Curni- thanks! Yeah I am super excited about nearing the 2nd tri. We are finally telling our family and friends this weekend and it just feels surreal. /QUOTE]
> 
> That's so exciting that you get to start announcing. I bet you are about to bust!!! Please share ALL of the amazing details! I totally agree...with my two boys we refused to find out, we only get a certain number of true surprises in this world, that was a significant one for us. I was so glad we didn't find out, it was such an amazing experience hearing them call it as soon as they came out :flower:.


----------



## Kaylen

Hi guys. I was wondering if anyone can help me figure this out... How many of you are taking progesterone during luteal phase, and do you get AF immediately after you stop? 
This is my second month of taking it to extend my luteal phase, and last month I stopped at 12 DPO and AF came the next morning. In the situation that I am pregnant, but BFP doesn't show up by 14 DPO, would stopping progesterone have negative effects? I've read that some people don't get BFP until well past their AF was due.


----------



## curni2112

Kaylen said:


> Hi guys. I was wondering if anyone can help me figure this out... How many of you are taking progesterone during luteal phase, and do you get AF immediately after you stop?
> This is my second month of taking it to extend my luteal phase, and last month I stopped at 12 DPO and AF came the next morning. In the situation that I am pregnant, but BFP doesn't show up by 14 DPO, would stopping progesterone have negative effects? I've read that some people don't get BFP until well past their AF was due.

I've always been told to take it till 14dpo, if BFN then stop. The first clinic I was associated with years ago for my first determined the BFN by a beta draw at 14dpo, this clinic has you do a urine test at home. If it's positive then you come in for a beta. I too got nervous about well what if I wouldn't test positive on a home pregnancy test till after 14dpo. I felt that was rare enough where I felt secure stopping the supplements at 14dpo. It took me three days, which seemed to be typical when I was searching for similar answers, to start my period. 

You can always ask them if they'd go on and confirm BFN or BFP via beta at 14dpo to make you feel more comfortable. A blood draw at that point would be conclusive. Isn't all this fun...NOT! Lol


----------



## samoorah1983

Went and bought more test for the next 4 days!!! I tested @ 9:37 pm it's getting darker!!!! Ladies I'm sending dust to all of you!!!


----------



## curni2112

samoorah1983 said:


> View attachment 698669
> Went and bought more test for the next 4 days!!! I tested @ 9:37 pm it's getting darker!!!! Ladies I'm sending dust to all of you!!!


That sure is some awesome progression!!!!


----------



## summer2011

Samoorah that would def read on a digi ;)
Kaylen, unfortunately if hcg is so low as to not register on a hpt at 14 dpo it's mostly likely non viable (learned this the hard way). Hcg 'should' typically be 100+ by 14 dpo, which would register on any hpt. In rare cases this doesn't happen, but those cases are rare, or if the person is unsure of dpo.


----------



## Kaylen

Ah thanks for the answers. I tested today at 10 DPO with morning urine and it was totally negative. 

Starting IUI cycle next week. I read the clomid dries out CM, and mine is already not a whole lots. How is one supposed to get pregnant without fertile CM? Is there anything se I can take to increase it? I've read that evening primrose oil helps... Has any one here used it and what was your experience? Any other suggestions?


----------



## summer2011

Can you find a pharmacy that sells preseed? That pharmacy attached to my fertility clinic sells it. It's a fertility friendly lube. Lots of people use it. Maybe ask your FS where you could find it.

P.s. I would test again at 14 dpo just in case ;) 10 dpo is still a bit early.


----------



## Kaylen

summer2011 said:


> Can you find a pharmacy that sells preseed? That pharmacy attached to my fertility clinic sells it. It's a fertility friendly lube. Lots of people use it. Maybe ask your FS where you could find it.
> 
> P.s. I would test again at 14 dpo just in case ;) 10 dpo is still a bit early.

Actually I have pre-seed but my husband says it reduces his sensitivity... I personally don't understand how pre-seed would replace CM. My understanding is that CM is inside the cervix and uterus and the sperm needs to swim through it to get to the egg. Well pre-sees will only be in the vagina so how will it help? 
I am going to test again at 14 (on tueaday) and then stop the progesterone. This is quite convenient for me as I am on vacation the week after next and can go to doctor appointment without affecting work.


----------



## LoveMyTripawd

Samoorah- Wow! That last test was much darker than mine! That's a damn good line! :happydance: I can't wait for you to go in for your beta! Congrats!


----------



## summer2011

Evening primrose oil up to O day is supposed to increase cm.


----------



## curni2112

Kaylen said:


> summer2011 said:
> 
> 
> Can you find a pharmacy that sells preseed? That pharmacy attached to my fertility clinic sells it. It's a fertility friendly lube. Lots of people use it. Maybe ask your FS where you could find it.
> 
> P.s. I would test again at 14 dpo just in case ;) 10 dpo is still a bit early.
> 
> Actually I have pre-seed but my husband says it reduces his sensitivity... I personally don't understand how pre-seed would replace CM. My understanding is that CM is inside the cervix and uterus and the Soren needs to swim through it to get to the egg. Well pre-sees will only be in the vagina so how will it help?
> I am going to test again at 14 (on tueaday) and then stop the progesterone. This is quite convenient for me as I am on vacation the week after next and can go to doctor appointment without affecting work.Click to expand...

My husband complained of the same thing with pressed...for him we had to reduce the amount for him to be able to tolerate it. Fertile CM sits outside the cervix as well, so it can help with a lack of EWCM issue. Also, Femara (or Letrozole) is an alternative pill form medication that can replace Clomid. Some RE's are gravitating to it now because it has less negative side effects than Clomid (doesn't dry up your CM, thin your lining, etc). You could always ask about trying it. It can run higher in cost than Clomid but there are tons of prescription cards online that offer very good discounts. I used goodrx.com for mine, reduced it from over $200 to $17 :thumbup:. I would definitely test again...10dpo is still very early. Fx'ed crossed for you!!


----------



## heath81003

curni2112 said:


> Heath - I agree with the others. How on earth do they know off one hcg test?? What was the number? Did they draw your progesterone too and i was practically 0? It usually takes a series of blood draws (and at a very minimum 2) to determine a progressing pregnancy. I'd request a redraw on Monday (unless they can do it on Saturday's).

The nurse said the HCG was positive but it was so low they consider it a negative (I think she said it was a .7 or something like that). I will probably test again in a few days to see if it is negative or if there is still a line. Fortunately, I did not test early this month so I did not see the BFP until after I had my "period" so I wasn't thinking I was pregnant for a week. It's still hard but at least I know something is working!


----------



## samoorah1983

[/ATTACH]I tested on the digital I used clearblue I know there's. lot of negativity about them but I tested anyway so I tested with frer and clearblue this morning... The frer is a slightly lighter ... Cold it be my urine is diluted?? I'm kind of worried :(


----------



## samoorah1983




----------



## summer2011

Don't worry about the line colours. You're testing all times of day, plus individual tests could vary slightly in the amount of dye. Just relax and enjoy :) Congrats


----------



## River54

It could be a number of things, more diluted urine, holding in urine for more time, different dye lot batch of test...etc... Your digi says pregnant now too :) The frer on 16dpt looks darker than the fmu on 15dpt :)
You've got great progression! Huge Congrats!


----------



## moni77

Congrats samoorah - pics look great.

Sorry Heath...

AFM - yes the current plan is to try to wait until next Thursday to test...I'm too scared to see the negative to test early.


----------



## samoorah1983

moni77 said:


> Congrats samoorah - pics look great.
> 
> Sorry Heath...
> 
> AFM - yes the current plan is to try to wait until next Thursday to test...I'm too scared to see the negative to test early.


Sending :dust: :dust: your way!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## bash73

As I suspected, beta was negative. I knew it though, I poas before I went for the blood draw this morning. So we're changing my protocol a bit. No clomid (after I got it for free from them this morning LOL). I was on Follistim last month at 75 units and we're upping to 225 units. Doc seemed pretty certain AF was gonna arrive since she took me off progesterone which is fine with me. I told her I wanted to try IUI again to see if we can't get more follies on my good (left) side and she was fine with that. If I don't produce more this time, IVF might be my only chance. Best to all of you!!!


----------



## ttcmoon

Hello ladies,the thread grows too fast these days.I just dix not check for 2 days and it has grown almost for 2-3 pages!!
I am not doing much of personals now as I logged from mobile.Today is 3dpo and time is passing pretty slowly.
samoorah - congrats once again.Please do not worry about lighter line...you might have drank water or others were taken in morning..better to get a beta done now.All the best.


----------



## gingmg

Does anyone get back to back IUIs? If so, when do you do them in relation to the trigger?


----------



## FindingKismet

gingmg said:


> Does anyone get back to back IUIs? If so, when do you do them in relation to the trigger?

24 and 48 hours after trigger


----------



## curni2112

heath - So sorry about the BFN, but love the positive attitude...yep, you now know half the battle is won :thumbup:! 

samoorah - as the others have said, there are so many variations that can play a part, I definitely wouldn't worry...they still look like great progression pics to me!!

moni - totally understand about waiting to poas! I'm a waiter too! Good luck!!

bash - the new protocol sounds very promising...can't wait to here how you progress on it!!

gingmg - I haven't gotten back to back IUI's yet, my doc has always said the stats don't really show any increase in chances with two over one at 36 hours. But may talk more about it to him should this cycle be a bust. Let us know if you go that route.

AFM - had my ultrasound yesterday, and it actually went well. The one follicle was behaving itself and letting some others grow. So I had that one at now 11, another at 12, and then two around 8. He says I definitely have two, he's hoping for one or both of the smaller two to catch up as well. I told him the exam room he put us in seemed to be our lucky room, they said I can most certainly request it going forward, they said the other doctor may fight me for it though because he seems to concur and uses it quite frequently lol. So exam room 5 from now on!! Lining looked great, and estrogen was rising appropriately. Definitely glad we decided to proceed and not wait. Go in Monday for another estrogen check and ultrasound to see how things are cookin!


----------



## River54

Hey ladies - just thought I'd pop in and say my IUI got cancelled this morning. I had too good a response - at least 5 ready to go. So, we had to cancel it. We were also told not to bd, but we already did last night, so we figure we might as well go for it.
I am bummed out right now. We won't be able to do anything more now til the new year.


----------



## anny0412

River54 said:


> Hey ladies - just thought I'd pop in and say my IUI got cancelled this morning. I had too good a response - at least 5 ready to go. So, we had to cancel it. We were also told not to bd, but we already did last night, so we figure we might as well go for it.
> I am bummed out right now. We won't be able to do anything more now til the new year.

sorry for that :hugs:

Today I did my follicle scan..it was good...monday is my IUI.
hope it will work this time.


----------



## Kaylen

BFN today at 12 DPO. I am going to stop the progesterone and let AF show up. I guess we all get one more try this year and just in time for Christmas too!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Curni- I definitely like the sound of your doc. Too bad he wasn't a few years ahead of where he is now so he'd be in his own practice when you are working with him. Yay for lucky exam room 5! Sounds like you have the start of some good looking follicles! Let us know how things look tomorrow! :thumbup:

River- Boo to having your IUI canceled! It seems I have a very aggressive fs as she did my last IUI with 5+ good follicles. Perhaps you should find your way to Wisconsin and have my doc hook you up :winkwink: I would definitely bd it out anyway because really what are the odds that they all stick!? :shrug: Fx for you and extra :dust: your way!

heath- So sorry to hear about the chemical. :hugs: Even if you weren't expecting good news it is still stinky to know what might've been. You are right to look at the bright side, you can fertilize an egg now we just need to find the right one to stick. Fx for your natural month!

nolababy- How have you been feeling??

lovemytripawd- I know what you mean about the fun of ttc being sucked away! :growlmad: I am such a planner though I can't help but find out!! :haha: Good for you though for being up for the surprise. There are very few surprises in life. I wish I wasn't so anal sometimes, but I figure if I ever get the honor of going through pg twice I will be totally up for the surprise with #2. Now I just have to wait for #1 ...

Kaylen- Sorry to hear about your BFN today. 12dpo is still a bit early to throw in the towel, though. Some people don't get their BFP until 14-15dpo. Are you sure you don't want to wait until then? As far as CM goes, if you are doing an IUI you really don't need to worry about CM since you are already getting the :spermy: to the uterus. The more problematic side effect of the clomid is it can have negative effects on the lining. But they should monitor that for the IUI. 

Samoorah- Your lines look great!! Don't worry about slight variation between the tests. Let us know how your blood test looks tomorrow! :happydance:

Bash- Good luck with the next IUI. Hopefully the new protocol will be the answer! :thumbup: Follistim 225 units is where I started for my IUI and it definitely got the ball rolling nice!

ttcmoon- You are already 5dpo! I hope the next half of the tww goes by fast. When do you think you'll test? 

anny- Good luck tomorrow! Fx for you. 

AFM- Had my appointment this morning. I was nervous not too much is going on in there since I've had no cramping or bloating. With the exception of being tired, I've felt completely normal. I guess I am just lucky because there is a lot going on in there! I have 10 follicles on each side >10mm and 5-7 on each side slightly smaller than that. Most are in the 11-13 range a few in the 14-16 range. Lining is at 8.5. I didn't have my usual doc today but the one I had was great and very informative. He said I should prepare myself for a freeze all scenario because my progesterone is getting high. He says if it gets too high it starts to change the lining before we are ready for it and that decreases the success rate. I failed to ask how high is too high but I'm guessing I'm approaching it and will ask on Tuesday when I go back. A few days to go- staying on the same follistim dose for now. Next appointment in 2 days. I really hope I don't have to freeze them all... I just want to be pg already!!! But will do whatever gives me the best odds. 

Hope you are all doing well :flower: :dust:


----------



## Kaylen

I don't know what to do to be honest. I don't feel pregnant at all. I may take the progesterone tonight one last time. I just want to move on and have some hope again.
As for the clomid, I am only taking 50 mg, so I hope there won't be negative effects. Also the progesterone during luteal phase should help with the lining. 
I woke up this morning with some horrific pain in the pelvic area and had to take Vicodin to make it go away. This is the second time it happens and last time we went to ER and they found nothing's wrong with me. I swear this can't be normal.


----------



## gingmg

Have to sit this cycle out due to cysts. Kinda bummed. Good luck to everyone, will be following everyone's progress.


----------



## samoorah1983

gingmg said:


> Have to sit this cycle out due to cysts. Kinda bummed. Good luck to everyone, will be following everyone's progress.

So sorry Hun maybe next cycle will be the lucky one!! :hugs:


----------



## River54

so sorry gingmg - I have been there and know how much that sucks. FX for you for the following cycle!


----------



## FindingKismet

Hatethewait85 said:


> AFM- Had my appointment this morning. I was nervous not too much is going on in there since I've had no cramping or bloating. With the exception of being tired, I've felt completely normal. I guess I am just lucky because there is a lot going on in there! I have 10 follicles on each side >10mm and 5-7 on each side slightly smaller than that. Most are in the 11-13 range a few in the 14-16 range. Lining is at 8.5. I didn't have my usual doc today but the one I had was great and very informative. He said I should prepare myself for a freeze all scenario because my progesterone is getting high. He says if it gets too high it starts to change the lining before we are ready for it and that decreases the success rate. I failed to ask how high is too high but I'm guessing I'm approaching it and will ask on Tuesday when I go back. A few days to go- staying on the same follistim dose for now. Next appointment in 2 days. I really hope I don't have to freeze them all... I just want to be pg already!!! But will do whatever gives me the best odds.
> 
> Hope you are all doing well :flower: :dust:

I'm rooting for you. Keep us up-to date!


----------



## summer2011

I had too many follies this cycle too River. We decided to bd with 4 follies, no trigger. Good luck for Dec 4!!


----------



## moni77

sorry for all the cancelled IUIs - hopefully al natural will work for you ladies!

I am 11dpiui - 3 to go...Thursday can't come soon enough!


----------



## moni77

samoorah - when is your beta scheduled for?


----------



## summer2011

Are you planning to use opks river? I got a positive a little later than usual, cd 15, but it was a very strong line the evening of 14 too, although no smiley. Thinking cd 15 in the am may have been near the end of my surge.


----------



## River54

yeah, that same day I went in, I got a +opk, and then yesterday as well. Yesterday I had alot of O type pain, had to take Advil to make it tolerable. My temp started rising today, so looks like I did O yesterday.
We went for it anyways and did bd, despite their warnings. We thought that might as well, since we haven't had a bfp yet, and it has been a couple years.

So I guess I am 1dpo :) This tww is going to be soo long!

Summer - When are you planning on testing?

Anny - good luck today on the IUI! :)

Kaylen - did you test today as well? maybe a late bfp?

HateTheWait - Those are awesome numbers for follies! Hope all is well today, and you get good news tomorrow when you go back in :)

Bash - did af arrive? Are you going for another IUI this time? They upped my follitism from 150 every other day to 150 every day, and I went from 1 follie on each side to a pile on my right and 2 on my left. If they are upping it a bunch, I'd get monitored early, so they don't cancel because of too many.

Samoorah - did you have your beta today?

ttcmoon - how are you feeling?

curni - how did the check go? exam room 5?


----------



## summer2011

I'll test on Saturday if AF doesn't show. I only have a CB digi and I know they aren't as sensitive. Plus I've done the hpt dance before and checking the line darkness every day was just stressful :s

Best of luck for a sticky BFP!!


----------



## curni2112

River - so sorry to hear about the IUI getting canceled...but way to go on deciding to BD anyway :happydance:. Hopefully it works the old fashioned way!!

Anny - Good luck with your IUI on Monday :flower:.

Kaylen - I agree, I'd wait to stop the progesterone just yet. If the progesterone is lengthing your luteal phase it creates more time for something to potentially impant...so could definitely still be too soon.

Hatethewait - HOLY FOLLICLES!! That sounds awesome...minus the progesterone news though, that kinda sucks :dohh:. But glad to hear that there is a very feasible plan B in situations like that!! Fx'ed it doesn't need to go that direction though!!

gingmg - Cysts suck!! Sorry you've been couched for this cycle...use it as time to not stress about this whole ordeal :hugs:! Hopefully a little bit of a break has your body rarin to go for the next cycle once you get the all clear :thumbup:.

moni - Not long now!!

samoorah - any beta news??? I think we are all anxiously waiting to hear from you :flower:.

summer - hopefully the wicked witch doesn't show her ugly face!! Good call on waiting out the digi...that two lines game drives me batty!!

AFM - went in this morning for a scan...totally forgot to go in first thing this am beforehand to do my estrogen bloodwork though :dohh:. So had to do that after, so didn't have those results when he scanned me. The two dominant ones on each ovary have gotten bigger, think one at 18 and one at 19, but could be 18 and 17 can't remember and then one of the others that could possibly catch up at almost 14...so good news we could get three this cycle. But bad news is he doesn't want to trigger me just yet because it's only been 5 days of meds (6th night tonight)...so he's going to try and push me till Wed. I've stimmed pretty fast, so he's concerned about egg quality not being optimal...ugh. And of course now I run the risk of the two bigger ones being over-stimmed/developed which can alter quality as well. I can't win...

How the heck do I get my body to slow down now??? Why can't they figure this out?? He didn't lower my dosage for the next two days, which I find odd...but I'm going to trust him. So of course I have the signs that my body is about to naturally surge (ewcm out the ying yang), so I'm supposed to take opk's and if I surge on my own I'm to call them so they can bring me in for the IUI I guess. Any advice from other's experiences on how to slow my progression down??? I'm at such a loss...


----------



## curni2112

And all of that occured in exam room 5 :dohh:


----------



## samoorah1983

Hi ladies went to lab and got blood drawn ... Waiting for the results in a few hours!!

Ahhhh can't wait!!!!


----------



## Kaylen

I didn't test today as I ran out of cheap tests and didn't want to waste my expensive digitals lol. I will test tomorrow morning although I just saw a bit of blood mixed with CM. I doubt it is implantation spotting so late but you never know. Will let you know tomorrow morning. If it's negative I will be ordering drugs and scheduling ultrasound. It will be one busy week before vacation! On the bright side, I am watching early preview of the hunger games on Wednesday so I am excited about that


----------



## moni77

Hey ladies - just finally finished reading through the entire blog. Wow - lots of ups and downs for us all.

Also just realized I never gave you my story - not that you necessarily want it - but here it goes:

I am almost 36 (December) Hubby just turned 35. We have been together 16 years but just got married last August. Started ttc last November after I ran a marathon. A lot of nothing happened - other than symptom spotting and a couple of late cycles - all BFNs. Started getting tests done in August and learned that I am ok (although a few of my numbers were on the lower end of the spectrum) and hubby has low count, motility and morphology. We were referred to the specialist and actually had the 1st appointment the day after my period started (lucky!) He did a scan and blood work and I started clomid the following day. I took clomid day 3-7 and went in for the US day 10. At that time I had a 26 and 22 on the left side and nothing on the right. They had me trigger that night and come in for the IUI on day 12 in the AM. I was very crampy the day of the IUI into the following day. So things are moving quite quickly now!

I have not really had any symptoms - had some light cramping off and on last week - but on the right side - is that weird since the follicles were on the left? But nothing since Friday. Today is 11dpiui and I am a bit gassy - but it could be what I ate. Trying to hold off testing until Thursday - 14dpiui - the day the doctor said to test - but might test tomorrow morning just to get it over with...

Anyways - anyone hear from Jaan since the last big storm?

Hatethewait - FXed the IVF works. Our plan is to try IUI (covered by insurance) a few times before moving on to IVF (not covered by insurance). Glad the numbers are looking great!

Nola - definitely want to hear about tomorrow's ultrasound!!

ttcmoon - hope this is your cycle...

lamago - I had hubbys bday the day after the IUI and asked the dr if I could have a drink (or two) and he said it was fine. Have not had anything to drink this week though - but have heard you don't really start sharing nutrients for a couple of weeks. Have you tested (I might have missed it)?

Curni - yay for exam room 5!! FXed this is it!

Samoorah - congrats again...

Kaylan - you are not out yet - enjoy Hunger Games!

Everyone else - FXed!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

kaylen- Knowing when to stop the progesterone is definitely hard to know. Did you get any advise from your doc? And I am super jealous that you get to see catching fire early!!! I never go to movies but am thinking of going this weekend as a treat for surviving the stims! 

gingmg- :hugs: So sorry to hear about your cyst. That is frustrating!! I found my month off activly ttc very good for the soul so hopefully it is a goodd time to get rejuvenated and relaxed for a good December!

Kismet- Thanks! What's new with you? Did you get everything lined up to start IVF this month?? Update please! :flower:

Moni- That was lukcy that you had your first fs appointment timed well!! I'm not sure about the cramping on the other side though. Good for you for trying to hold out on testing. I always caved at 10 and 12 dpiui. Stay strong!! 

River- Hope the well-timed BD gets you a sticky lil bean! Fx the tww flies by!

Summer- Good luck testing on Saturday. Hope the :witch: stays far far away!!

Curni- You've got some good looking follicles fast! Did you ask for exam room 5 or did you just get "lucky?" What cd are you on? I have heard there is some concern with quality if follies mature too quickly but tbh I'm not sure what "too quickly" is. I'm surprised he didn't lower your dose but perhaps your estradiol levels are right where they need to be? I wish I had some suggestions for how to slow down things naturally. :shrug: Hopefully things look excellent on Wed. Keep us updated!! 

Samoorah- Yay for blood tests! Any news on the results??


I'll be back tomorrow with an update. Hopefully with fabulous news that it will not be a freeze all cycle but I am not too optimistic. :nope: Definitely starting to feel bloated now! Hopefully that means all my follies are getting nice and big!

Sending lots of :dust: to everyone! :flower:


----------



## samoorah1983

Ladies my beta came in!!! It was 347!!! I'm Soo happy oh my god !!! I am sending you all baby dust!!! And I will be stalking ... Ladies I wish you the best!!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Woohoo!!! Congrats Samoorah! That is amazing! :happydance: :dance: :happydance:

Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months. :hugs:


----------



## summer2011

Samoorah I'm thrilled for you! Congrats. I had a good feeling when I saw those lines.


----------



## samoorah1983

Hatethewait85 said:


> Woohoo!!! Congrats Samoorah! That is amazing! :happydance: :dance: :happydance:
> 
> Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months. :hugs:


Thank You!! :hugs: thank you Soo much!! This is a blessing from god...


----------



## samoorah1983

summer2011 said:


> Samoorah I'm thrilled for you! Congrats. I had a good feeling when I saw those lines.


Me too:hugs: thank god ... It's a blessing!!


----------



## River54

Congrats!!!! That is a great number!!!

What is next? Do you go in for an u/s at some point or?


----------



## moni77

Congrats Samoorah!!

AFM - No testing tomorrow for me - I was going to flip a coin to see if I wait or not and checked the FRER box and it was empty - I must have used it and just not thrown out the box. ugh. I'm taking this as a sign and waiting until Thursday!! There is no way a clear blue digital would test this early right?


----------



## summer2011

The ones with conception indicator might ;) I know, I'm a bad influence. Lol. Hcg should be around at least 50 by 12 dpo and the cb register at hcg 25.


----------



## moni77

summer2011 said:


> The ones with conception indicator might ;) I know, I'm a bad influence. Lol. Hcg should be around at least 50 by 12 dpo and the cb register at hcg 25.

nope not the conception ones, just the standard digi ... thanks though!


----------



## nolababy1

OMG samoorah so excited for you!!! Congrats!!! So, so happy for you. Ladies, the baby dust is flying in this group. I can't wait to see who's next!!

Curni-good luck Wednesday and keep using Room 5:)

moni-here's hoping your timing luck continues!

Kaylen-any news?

hatethewait-how's it going? It sounds promising. FXd for you!!

summer and river-hope this tww is fast and that there is a BFP at the end of it. Keep us posted.

ttcmoon-how're you doing?

Doing alright here. Excited for my ultrasound tomorrow! Still having uterine cramps on and off and the Bs are starting to get crazy sore. I'll let you know how it goes tomorrow.

Baby dust to all!!!


----------



## samoorah1983

River54 said:


> Congrats!!!! That is a great number!!!
> 
> What is next? Do you go in for an u/s at some point or?

Yes I go in for an ultrasound at week 7. Can't wait!!!


----------



## FindingKismet

Yay samoorah!!!! 

AFM, I am on the pre-IVF birth control pills. My CD3 blood work showed FSH went way down - yay! I had a 14mm follicle but they said the bcp would make that go away.

We have our pre-IVF consult with the Dr on Thursday to go over the treatment plan. I can't wait to understand what we are doing and when. 

Still praying we will have time to finance the IVF. The financing company needs the treatment plan and the Dr won't send it until we've reviewed it together. We had to make a real fuss to get in this week. She was originally not free until the 26th. We never would have been able to do the Dec IVF with so little time to get the $ together. If only we had it in the bank, I'd be so happy. The uncertainty is killing me!


----------



## bash73

congrats Samoorah!!!!!


----------



## bash73

Met w/the new FS today and LOVVVVEDDDD her to death!!!!!! The staff was wonderful too. So if no bfp this cycle with current doc they will pick up and start me next cycle. CD3 tomorrow 225 units of Follistim, c'mon LEFT ovary WAKE UP!!!


----------



## Kaylen

Temperature took a dive this morning and AF is here. Going to order my meds now.


----------



## River54

FindingKismet - let us know what they say and what your plan is - I am interested :) Sounds like everything is moving along nicely for you!

Bash - great that you like the new fs :) I hope this cycle is it for you and you won't need to continue though.

Kaylen - :hugs: so sorry she showed. What meds are you going to do this next cycle?


----------



## IsaacRalph

samoorah1983 said:


> River54 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats!!!! That is a great number!!!
> 
> What is next? Do you go in for an u/s at some point or?
> 
> Yes I go in for an ultrasound at week 7. Can't wait!!!Click to expand...

Congratulations samoorah great numbers! Did I read you had 2 follicles at trigger so possibly could have twins? I also found out my first iui was successful and my hcg was 773 today at 15dpo. I'm thinking multiples is very possible eeek!


----------



## Kaylen

Clomid 50 mg and Gonal-F 3x 300 iu. And ovidrel for trigger. I am kind of sacred of side effects and ovulation pain. I usually get pretty bad pain and I can't imagine what it will be with more follies.


----------



## Hatethewait85

Can't right much, just checking in quickly on my lunch break. 

Sorry about AF Kaylen. :hugs:

Congrats on the BFP Isaac! :happydance:

AFM- got the dreaded news today. Will be a freeze all cycle :cry: Progesterone was too high on Sunday (>3) and they like it to be below 1.5. Don't have the results back for today yet but will be going in for EC on Thursday. Not sure exactly how a freeze all cycle and FET works but I guess I will find out soon enough. Why isn't this ever simple!! The good news is it looks like I have a good number of follicles growing so hopefully there are a few good eggs that will survive the thaw.

Will write more when I have time to review all of the comments. :flower:


----------



## IsaacRalph

Kaylen said:


> Clomid 50 mg and Gonal-F 3x 300 iu. And ovidrel for trigger. I am kind of sacred of side effects and ovulation pain. I usually get pretty bad pain and I can't imagine what it will be with more follies.

Hey kaylen I an normally doubled up with ovulation pain but this cycle I had 3 follicles and trigger and all I had was a little bloating! I was actually worried I wasn't ovulating. Hoping it's nice and pain free for you too.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hatethewait85 said:


> Can't right much, just checking in quickly on my lunch break.
> 
> Sorry about AF Kaylen. :hugs:
> 
> Congrats on the BFP Isaac! :happydance:
> 
> AFM- got the dreaded news today. Will be a freeze all cycle :cry: Progesterone was too high on Sunday (>3) and they like it to be below 1.5. Don't have the results back for today yet but will be going in for EC on Thursday. Not sure exactly how a freeze all cycle and FET works but I guess I will find out soon enough. Why isn't this ever simple!! The good news is it looks like I have a good number of follicles growing so hopefully there are a few good eggs that will survive the thaw.
> 
> Will write more when I have time to review all of the comments. :flower:

Sorry about the freeze all situation here's hoping one of those frozen embies turns into your lovely baby!


----------



## River54

Congrats Isaac! - wow that is a high number for 15dpo! Let us know how things progress!

Kaylen - last cycle, I had 2 follies + trigger, and O pains were bad. This time with about 6 follies and no trigger, O pains were tolerable with Advil. I should have taken some last cycle. I hope it is not painful at all for you :)

HateTheWait - sorry you have to freeze all. At least with the FET cycle, you won't have to grow a bunch of follicles, you can just have a nice embie to transfer :) FX for your retreival!!


----------



## bash73

I haven't had ovulation pain yet, even w/o the drugs once in a blue moon would i feel something so maybe that's why i didn't w/the ovidrel. I do however, have a LOT of cramping during the IUI.


----------



## gingmg

Oh no. Jaan, please post you are ok. I didn't make the connection until now.


----------



## Hatethewait85

Moni- Fx for your test tomorrow!

nolababy- How was your ultrasound today??

Kismet- That's great that your FSH went way down. Perhaps the last one was a fluke?! Good luck with the consult tomorrow. Hope they come up with a great IVF plan and that the financing company can get the $$ lined up for you! 

bash- Glad you loved your new fs but fx you won't have to go beyond this cycle!

kaylen- :hugs: Sorry about AF but at least there is always hope with a fresh start. I hope this cycle is the one for you. Fx O pain is tolerable! 

jaan- I agree with gingmg... are you ok???


----------



## nolababy1

HateTheWait-sorry to hear about the all freeze. I'm hoping your baby(ies) are in there though!

IsaacRalph-congrats on the BFP!

Ultrasound went well today. Got to see the gestational sac and the yolk sac. Still can't believe it. I go back in two weeks to hear the heart beat.


----------



## curni2112

Kaylen - so sorry about the temp drop :hugs:fx'ed for next cycle!!

moni - great timing on the first FS appt :thumb up: Good luck with testing on Thursday!

samoorah - awesome beta numbers :happy dance:! Can't wait to hear about your ultrasoundyou better keep us posted.

nolababy - Congrats on the great ultrasound todaycan't wait to hear how you progress :happy dance:.

FindingKismet - sounds like your about full steam aheadwoohoo! Hopefully the financing comes in in time!

bash - so glad you like the new FSit's so important that we feel comfortable with the person taking us on this journey.

IsaacRalph - Congrats on the BFP :happydance::happy dance:!!! Great beta numbers!

Hatethewait - so sorry it has to be a freeze all :growl mad:I know that had to be disappointing. But here's to some great freezable follies for your FET! Let us know how the EC goes :hugs:.

AFM - I made it to my appointment tomorrow without a natural surge showing up on anything last night or tonightthat's a bit of a relief. I feel like my ovaries are throbbing and the size of softballs though, and there really isn't anything too significant going on in thereovulation is going to feel fantabulous :nope:. So we shall see what the doc see's tomorrowfx'ed I have three good follies that aren't now on the too big side!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Thanks ladies sending lots of:dust: to you all!


----------



## summer2011

Just curious...
Do any of you spot every month before af? If so, did you spot on months where you took fsh injects? Also, would fsh injects change your luteal phase length? 

Thanks :)


----------



## Kaylen

summer2011 said:


> Just curious...
> Do any of you spot every month before af? If so, did you spot on months where you took fsh injects? Also, would fsh injects change your luteal phase length?
> 
> Thanks :)

I can only answer about the spotting. I usually spot 1-2 days before full flow. With progesterone pills I have spotting only the first day but it is heavier so I don't know whether to cloudy as spotting or light flow. According to my doctor today is really my day 1 so I am having a sonogram today.


----------



## summer2011

I didn't spot on prog sups either. Starting to think I have a luteal phase problem. I spotted so much last month (natural cycle), but no spotting while on prog and none so far on fsh injects. Maybe on natural cycles my cl cyst doesn't develop properly :s. Think I'll bring this up at my next FS appt and see what she thinks.


----------



## summer2011

Both those cycles I had a strong lh surge also according to my dark opk.


----------



## curni2112

summer2011 said:


> Just curious...
> Do any of you spot every month before af? If so, did you spot on months where you took fsh injects? Also, would fsh injects change your luteal phase length?
> 
> Thanks :)

I've never spotted, with or without fsh injections.


----------



## curni2112

summer2011 said:


> I didn't spot on prog sups either. Starting to think I have a luteal phase problem. I spotted so much last month (natural cycle), but no spotting while on prog and none so far on fsh injects. Maybe on natural cycles my cl cyst doesn't develop properly :s. Think I'll bring this up at my next FS appt and see what she thinks.

I think that's definitely worth mentioning! Prog supplements can definitely increase your luteal phase, it did mine.


----------



## curni2112

Just finished with my scan. I have three nice looking appropriately sized follies (all a little over 18) :happydance:! They gave me my trigger in the office and now we go back tomorrow morning at 11 for our IUI....really hoping this is the one!!!


----------



## summer2011

Good luck


----------



## summer2011

It's funny, when I told my FS that I didn't have any spotting on the prog she said 'wow it doesn't usually work that well' :s maybe it's a better quality follicle with the meds that's making the difference. I was on just femara that cycle. The bfp that I lost my spotting started around 10 dpiui I think.


----------



## curni2112

summer2011 said:


> It's funny, when I told my FS that I didn't have any spotting on the prog she said 'wow it doesn't usually work that well' :s maybe it's a better quality follicle with the meds that's making the difference. I was on just femara that cycle. The bfp that I lost my spotting started around 10 dpiui I think.

Definitely sounds like you're body responded well to it :thumbup:! And all of it combined can definitely make things work in there more efficiently. Do you have a history of a short luteal phase on natural cycles? Progresterone conversations can be difficult though, there is alot of data out there that says low progesterone can actually just be your body's natural response to an embryo that won't make it. So it's kinda one of those what comes first the chicken or the egg scenario's...did the low progesterone cause the early mc or did an embryo that wasn't healthy cause the low progesterone and resulting mc. It's so hard to know how to proceed with stuff like this. But if you consistently have spotting with a short luteal phase, progesterone supplements can most certainly help a healthy egg stick!


----------



## River54

For the past 2 IUI cycles, so the ones with injectibles, I spotted a couple days before af. The spotting happened when my temp and natural prog was still quite high. Then my temp came down to about cover, and af started. Because of the high temps, I kept thinking maybe it was some sort of implantation spotting. My lp was a day or 2 longer as well on the injectibles.
In other previous cycles, my temp would start to go down, and then I'd get spotting for maybe a day or so before af.

curni - sounds great that you had nice sized follies! fx for the IUI tomorrow!


----------



## summer2011

Interesting. Thanks for sharing river. Will see how the next few days go I guess :coffee:

I definitely think the meds are helping. Hopefully better quality follicles will = better luteal phase and a bfp! 

Definitely chicken vs egg situation. But I feel I was started on a slippery slope that cycle as the FS triggered me with a follicle of just 16 and lining of 6.5 which seemed low to me. No doubt my lining was below par even before the spotting started. After that my FS took me off clomid and suggested we might try injectables to up my estrogen and strengthen the lining (which seems to have worked so far. Last lining was 8.5 and this time was 7.5, 3 days before O)

My luteal phase is a normal 14 days but just have a lot of spotting most months before full flow.


----------



## summer2011

:thumbup:The prog made my dpo 3 days longer last cycle but I'm not on it this cycle, just injects and so far no spotting :thumbup:


----------



## gingmg

I have spotting a few days before flow too. I don't have it on the medicated cycles though.


----------



## summer2011

Very interesting. Spotting drives be batty :wacko:


----------



## Kaylen

So the IUI journey begins today for me. I had the cd1 sonogram today. The lining was 14.5 thick today since it hasn't been shed yet. They saw 14 follies on one side and 11 on the other. No cysts. So I am starring clomid on Sunday and the Sunday after is the second sonogram and trigger.


----------



## Kaylen

So I was wondering, when is the sperm collected for the IUI? Is it on the same day? Is it possible to collect some in advance and freeze is so there is more of it?


----------



## moni77

With my doctor it needs to be there within an hour.


----------



## summer2011

My clinic needs it there in 30 mins


----------



## Hatethewait85

Nolababy- Glad to hear your ultrasound went well. I'm sure these next 2 weeks will fly by. Keep us updated!

curni- Yay for good looking follicles! Hope O pains aren't too bad! Good luck with the IUI.

summer- I didn't ever notice spotting before AF until I started my medicated (letrozole and follistim) IUI cycles. Of course when it didn't matter what was cd1 it was super obvious and then as soon as I had to start timing things (meds, ultrasounds, etc) based on cd1 the spotting/low flow made it so confusing! :shrug: Meds always made my cycle shorter, but I think I just ovulated earlier. Although it seems my lp was 12 days with meds vs 14 days without. I definitely think you should bring up your concerns about a short lp with your fs.

Kaylen- Yay for getting things started. Glad things were looking as expected on cd1. Good luck this cycle! As for the sperm, my office collected day of the IUI but they could collect earlier and freeze if needed- it would just cost more. I don't think you need more than a single samples worth but I guess I never thought about it? :shrug:

AFM- Starting to get excited for EC tomorrow. I feel completely bloated and uncomfortable! I am definitely looking forward to hearing how my eggs look under the microscope! I hope we get a few strong and perfect lil embies out of this! Feeling pretty hopeful that my baby(ies) will be conceived tomorrow :winkwink:

Hugs to all of you. Thanks for all your support through this crazy roller coaster. :hugs: :flower:


----------



## bash73

kaylen...my current doc says w/in the hour but because we could potentially get stuck in traffic my DH produces in the office. The new office I will use if this cycle IUI doesn't work, talked to me about freezing sperm (costs money to store, etc.).


----------



## Kaylen

I was thinking of just putting it in the fridge haha.


----------



## samoorah1983

IsaacRalph said:


> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> River54 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats!!!! That is a great number!!!
> 
> What is next? Do you go in for an u/s at some point or?
> 
> Yes I go in for an ultrasound at week 7. Can't wait!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations samoorah great numbers! Did I read you had 2 follicles at trigger so possibly could have twins? I also found out my first iui was successful and my hcg was 773 today at 15dpo. I'm thinking multiples is very possible eeek!Click to expand...

Yaaaay!!!!! Congratulations!!!! Let me know what happens with you!!! So happy for you!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## samoorah1983

curni2112 said:


> Just finished with my scan. I have three nice looking appropriately sized follies (all a little over 18) :happydance:! They gave me my trigger in the office and now we go back tomorrow morning at 11 for our IUI....really hoping this is the one!!!

Wish you the best best best best!!!!! And looooots of sticky dust!!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## bash73

kaylen, not the fridge, en route to the office if we were to produce at home, it needs to stay next to your skin to keep them warm.


----------



## summer2011

Oh no, don't put them in the fridge. Lol. Like pp said, they need to be kept as close to body temp as possible.


----------



## summer2011

Our office doesn't freeze unless the hubby is undergoing chemo, etc


----------



## moni77

Quick update - negative test this morning 14 dpiui - so just waiting for AF to move on to cycle #2!


----------



## Kaylen

Wow congrats on all the BFPs! This is very encouraging for all of us!


----------



## curni2112

Kaylen - great antral follie count!! Lots of good follies to work with :thumbup:! Wishing you all the best of luck for this cycle! For us we have to have hubby's sample collected and to them within an hour (he collects at home...the germaphobe in him doesn't allow for any office deposits haha!). It has to be there by 8am for IUI the same day. So don't go puttin that stuff in the fridge lol! 

Hatethewait - I'm so excited for your big day...I think I'm more excited about yours than I am about mine haha!! Wishing you all the best for some great fertilizable eggies!! Fill us in when you can :hugs:.

moni - so sorry about the BFN :hugs:. It definately is a tough pill to swallow. Here's to the next cycle being your precious little sticky bean!!

AFM - it's IUI day :happydance:! Don't really feel any signs of ovulation yet, so we shall see...let the stressing over timing begin :dohh:. Appointment's at 11, I'm gonna take half day from work and go home and chill after in case I become as uncomfortable as I have in the past once these eggs start trying to pop out. Here's to hoping that this end of the year holiday season is perfect timing for all of our BFP's :hugs:!!


----------



## Kaylen

My hubby said that he wants to go collect at the office and be there on the IUI day. This way he will feel like he is a part of it since I am the one that has been doing everything so far. So we won't be freezing it


----------



## River54

Yeah, our office, they have him come in 2 hours before the IUI, so they have a chance to wash it and analyze it etc. If he takes longer, I just have to wait longer for the IUI procedure. So far, he hasn't been there for the IUI, he just goes there then goes to work, and I go in later.
They'll freeze it if the timing is wrong, and he is away or something, but it is extra $.

curni - good luck today for the IUI!

HateTheWait - let us know how the retrival goes today - I am rooting for you to have many great eggs!


----------



## lamago

IUI #2 a bust, just had AF show


----------



## River54

:hugs: lamago - so sorry that af showed. Will you be doing another IUI this year?


----------



## anny0412

curni2112 said:


> Just finished with my scan. I have three nice looking appropriately sized follies (all a little over 18) :happydance:! They gave me my trigger in the office and now we go back tomorrow morning at 11 for our IUI....really hoping this is the one!!!

good follicle size...all d best :)


----------



## anny0412

Kaylen said:


> So the IUI journey begins today for me. I had the cd1 sonogram today. The lining was 14.5 thick today since it hasn't been shed yet. They saw 14 follies on one side and 11 on the other. No cysts. So I am starring clomid on Sunday and the Sunday after is the second sonogram and trigger.

thats a very good...hope u will get ur BFP this month


----------



## anny0412

Kaylen said:


> So I was wondering, when is the sperm collected for the IUI? Is it on the same day? Is it possible to collect some in advance and freeze is so there is more of it?

In my time they needs it in 30 mins..I read in some forums that they can also freeze it for some days


----------



## anny0412

lamago said:


> IUI #2 a bust, just had AF show

so sorry for this...never lose the hope.....wish u next cycle u get BFP:thumbup:


----------



## anny0412

Hi everyone....congrats to all u got there BFP...

I am again on 2WW..its really sucks....this time I did back 2 back IUI becoz I don't want to lose any single chance...may be it work. I had four good follicle this time with multiple small follicle...did my First IUI on 18 nov without trigger this time..Doc said I will ovulate by my own...second IUI done on 19 Nov..now my 2WW start from yesterday...
My husband bday come on dec I am praying to God for give me BFP this cycle it will be best gift for my husband.

Let see what happen...finger crossed for everyone :thumbup:


----------



## Hatethewait85

Moni- So sorry to hear about your BFN. :hugs: Fx IUI #2 is the one that gets you your BFP!

Curni- Yay for IUI day! How did everything go?? That's a good idea to take the rest of the day off and relax. Fx you don't get too uncomfortable. I hope this one is it!!!

Kaylen- That's great that your hubby wants to be involved. How sweet of him! 

lamago- :hugs: Sorry to hear IUI #2 didn't work. That really stinks. Will you try again before the year is up?

anny- I hope your tww flies by this time! It would be great if you can get your hubby a BFP for his birthday. When do you plan on testing? Fx for you this cycle!

AFM- Thanks for all the well wishes for today! I survived EC!!! I am definitely pretty sore at this point but it's all tolerable. We got 24 eggs (and maybe a few more - they mentioned "still counting"??) So that was great to hear! I'll be getting a phone call each day for the next 5 days between 1-3 pm to see how things are growing. I hope we have a few perfect ones in there to make a beautiful baby. Apparently I'm not out of the woods yet for OHSS- they have me taking carbergoline up the hoo-ha for the next 8 days to help prevent it. I also have to take an antibiotic for 5 days to make sure I don't get an infection. I have off work until Monday :happydance: so for now I am watching movies and relaxin. Tonight I am watching a movie called Conception which is about 9 different couples on the night they conceive... I thought it was fitting :haha: 

Hope you are all doing well!! :flower:


----------



## Kaylen

So I woke up this morning with sore throat. It has been sore for over a week but I was hoping it would go away on its own. Instead it got worse today. I hope whatever meds I get won't interfere with the fertility meds. 
On top of that I was asked to travel for work on my IUI day. Of course I am not doing it but it will be interesting explaining why.


----------



## summer2011

Work always seems to get in the way of things doesn't it. :/
For the longest time I'd just say 'I have a drs appt' but last month things got so hectic at work and I was being scheduled for so much that I finally broke down and told my boss we were doing fertility treatments. If they're not ok with it then so be it. I feel I need to do this while I'm still young enough ;)


----------



## summer2011

I'm out too :( spotting just started. Guess af will be here any minute. Hard to believe out of 4 follicles neither one made it. If faced with 3-4 follicles again I think I'll push for the iui.


----------



## Kaylen

summer2011 said:


> I'm out too :( spotting just started. Guess af will be here any minute. Hard to believe out of 4 follicles neither one made it. If faced with 3-4 follicles again I think I'll push for the iui.

Are you doing IUI this cycle? Our dates will be very close . 
I just spoke to my boss and it turns out he wants me here anyways so we will send somebody else. He is not the type of person I would want to share fertility issues with lol.


----------



## summer2011

No I won't be doing iui this cycle due to dhs work. And our clinic is closed in dec when I'd be o'ing again. Sigh. Thinking of calling in to see if they can put me on bcp to delay af a couple weeks so we can try in jan. Next option would be late feb. This sucks :(


----------



## bash73

Lots to read today. Hang in there everyone. I had my scan this morning after 2 days of Follistim 225units each day and only have 2 follies on each side. She said I could get more and I go back on Monday. However, now she tells me i have a fibroid not in my cavity but near it and it's 1cm and she's watching it. This is the first i'm hearing about it AND she acts like she told me from the test i had where she washed my uterus. Yet another quack!!!


----------



## Kaylen

bash73 said:


> Lots to read today. Hang in there everyone. I had my scan this morning after 2 days of Follistim 225units each day and only have 2 follies on each side. She said I could get more and I go back on Monday. However, now she tells me i have a fibroid not in my cavity but near it and it's 1cm and she's watching it. This is the first i'm hearing about it AND she acts like she told me from the test i had where she washed my uterus. Yet another quack!!!

It sucks about the fibroid. They run in my family so I am so worried that I will get them too. Thankfully nothing so far.


----------



## Hatethewait85

Kaylen- Hope you feel better soon. Glad you didn't have to make up an excuse to get out of your work travels. 

summer- :hugs: So sorry to hear about the spotting. It never gets easier, does it. Don't count yourself out until the :witch: is fully here. I would definitely push for the IUI next time. After my IUI with FIVE follies failed I knew there had to be a fertilization problem or something. Why wouldn't you be able to try in January unless they put you on bc?

bash- I hope you get a few more follicles to grow Monday. I went from 12 one day to 20 3 days later so you definitely still have time. Fx for you! Sorry to hear about the fibroid. I hope it goes away on its own.

What's going on with everyone else? Hope all is well!

AFM- Out of my 24 eggs, 11 fertilized. We even did ICSI (where they inject a single sperm into the egg) and had so many that didn't make it. I am starting to worry we won't have any left by day 5 to freeze! Gah this is so stressful! I am so tired of waiting for good news!!!


----------



## moni77

Hopin - 11 is still a good number!! You will have plenty!

AFM - still waiting for AF and hoping the timing works out for next month - hubby has a business trip and will be out of town 2 days during my projected fertile period....


----------



## summer2011

Cause timing just won't work out with dh's work schedule (which he can not change) and my cycle. Good news is I spoke to my clinic and it looks like I can start bcp when af shows and we can delay my cycle until the first week in jan :) which is good by me cause February is already getting blocked up by business trips :s

Having a glass of wine or 2 tonight to drown my sorrows, then back to the drawing board ;) good luck to all those starting a cycle or in the tww. Will check in every now and then.


----------



## curni2112

kaylen - glad to hear hubby can be there for the IUI! It's definitely hard feeling like we carry the brunt of the hassle and burden associated with all this nonsense! Hope your throat feels better, and have no advice on the risk of meds?? I recently had to tell my boss too what was going on due to my constantly having to skirt out for appointments and such...I think she thought I had some crazy illness lol.

lamago - so sorry AF came :hugs:

anny - good luck with the back to back IUI's. That would be such an amazing bday present for your hubby!!! If this cycle is unsuccessful I may talk to my doc about starting this next cycle....may not help, but definitely can't hurt!!

summer - noooooooooooo....I was so hopeful for you..darn AF!!! 

bash - it's still very early...plenty of time for eggies to pop out of hiding! So sorry about the fibroids though, and most certainly for the seeming quack! They are acting like they had told you that already? :growlmad::growlmad:

Hatethewait - 11 is still a great number!! Keep the faith chica!! I feel ya on the waiting for good news thing though...all my appendages are crossed for you that you continue to get great news :hugs:!

AFM - IUI went fine yesterday. Didn't really feel much in the way of typical ovulation uncomfort yesterday though...of course I'm in pain today though. Not sure if it's ovulation was today, or it's just crampiness from the procedure, or just pain from the fluid build up from ovulating yesterday? Just hoping the IUI wasn't too soon and I ended up ovulating today. We did it the au natural way this morning and I may sucker him in to some au natural this evening too...I'm determined to get this darn BFP :hissy:!! So now let the tww commence :wacko:


----------



## bash73

Hatethewait- I'd be thrilled if I got 5, 11 is great!!!

curni-i feel the same way about giving myself a trigger to O and then wondering did I? So we just do the baby dance on our own anyway just in case. We're starting tonight then e/o day until I get the IUI date then she has us do it again that night (not fun, i'm cramps after the IUI) but I'm a trooper.

AFM-I def feel more cramps or twinges this cycle and i'm hoping it's from the higher dose of the follistim and that follies are groowwwwwinnnng LOL. Everyone enjoy the weekend, we had some snow in NY today and it's going to get colder over night (I can't stand winter!!!)


----------



## lamago

I keep hearing that peoples iui's get cancelled but my doctor doesn't seem to be worried about it. Maybe because I only got 1 follie the first time around. We don't even use the trigger. Sigh, I need to stop overthinking!

Hatethewait: you only need a few embryos! Numbers sounds good

Curni: I worry about all the appointments too, it takes so much time from work.


----------



## moni77

I chose to make the clinic that is five minutes from my office my home base and since they open at 7:30am so far (with the exception of the initial visit which was at 10am) I haven't missed any work. Hopefully it will continue to work out that way.


----------



## Hatethewait85

Moni- Hope it works out with your hubby's traveling this cycle! That is awesome that your clinic is so close to work! My clinic is about an hour from work so, needless to say, I've missed a few mornings for appointments! 

summer- Good to hear you were able to get the BCP. Seems so weird to say that :haha: Enjoy your time away from the obsession. With the holidays, I'm sure the time will fly by!

curni- FX you got the timing of your IUI right. That was always the stressful part for me! The :spermy: can live more than 24 hours though so even if you were a little off you have a good chance- especially with the extra bd-ing! Hope the 2ww flies by!

lamago- My fs didn't cancel my IUI when I had 5 follies either (but at that point I had already failed 3 and 2 follies so she must've figured it'd be unlikely all 5 would take). 

bash- Cramping sounds like a good sign your ovaries are working overtime! I hope you get some great follies out of this cycle. When do you go in for monitoring? I hear you on the cold - I live in WI and yowza it is freeeezing lately!

What's going on with everyone else? 

AFM- I'm slowly starting to feel more human, I suppose. Still unbelievably bloated and mildly sore. But I did successfully shower today without feeling like I was going to pass out :haha: It's the little victories! I'm not 100% sure how I'll get dressed for work tomorrow but I'm sure I'll figure something out. I was tempted to buy maternity pants but worried I'd be jinxing things! It's been 3 days since ER and I still have 11 embies going strong! They are all looking perfect according to the doc so I'm feeling more and more hopeful.


----------



## gingmg

Hatethewait-don't push yourself. Everything sounds good so far, good luck!


----------



## curni2112

Hatethewait - just reading your post made my insides hurt for you! That sounds very uncomfortable. Hope you get some relief soon, and getting ready for work wasn't too hard for you. Great news on the embies!!!! Keep us posted!!

I decided to go on and statt Prometrium yesterday. Was contemplating waiting till this week for blood work to see if my body was producing enough on its own because I really hate those darn things, but my gut just told me to not take a chance so I decided to start the prog supplements. They can't hurt, but can defintely help, just have this gut feeling to not leave anything to chance this cycle. Hope everyone had a great restful weekend!! Who else is in the TWW with me?


----------



## bash73

Ok, 2 good sized follies on the LEFT woohoo, 3 smaller on the right. Had to take Ganaralix this morning and that stuff is burning still OUCH. But Wed looks like our day for IUI!!! Only a couple of more injections is how I look at it until the TWW and the gross progesterone gel again. Good times, good times!!! How was everyone's weekend??? Is anyone else on the same cycle days as me? I'm CD 8 today.


----------



## curni2112

bash73 said:


> Ok, 2 good sized follies on the LEFT woohoo, 3 smaller on the right. Had to take Ganaralix this morning and that stuff is burning still OUCH. But Wed looks like our day for IUI!!! Only a couple of more injections is how I look at it until the TWW and the gross progesterone gel again. Good times, good times!!! How was everyone's weekend??? Is anyone else on the same cycle days as me? I'm CD 8 today.

Yayyyyyyyyyyy on the follies :happydance:!!! What is Ganaralix?? I've never heard of that one?? Was it a trigger shot??


----------



## Kaylen

bash73 said:


> Ok, 2 good sized follies on the LEFT woohoo, 3 smaller on the right. Had to take Ganaralix this morning and that stuff is burning still OUCH. But Wed looks like our day for IUI!!! Only a couple of more injections is how I look at it until the TWW and the gross progesterone gel again. Good times, good times!!! How was everyone's weekend??? Is anyone else on the same cycle days as me? I'm CD 8 today.

CD6 for me. Day 2 of clomid and tomorrow is my first Gonal-F injection. I am already dreading it. When are you having your next sonogram? Mine is on Sunday. Maybe we can be 2ww buddies .


----------



## River54

Hatethewait - soo glad to hear your embies are doing great. Love hearing the news :)

afm - I am just in the tww. Waiting for my new tests to come in the mail so I can start poas! ;)


----------



## moni77

AF finally arrived today (a little spotting last night) - so 18 days post IUI! Go in Wed for day 3 bloodwork and then I am going to ask them to do the sonogram earlier this cycle - I feel that maybe it was a little late last time. My birthday is 3 days before Christmas, so hoping this it!!

Hopin - YAY!!!!

Anybody testing this week?


----------



## moni77

Anyone know how I fix the countdown chart? DO I have to create a new one?


----------



## bash73

I just called the doc (guess she forgot about me). Continue w/follistim and the ganoralix tonight and tomorrow and then Wed should be last scan and IUI for Friday. Crazzzzyyyy doc thought my husband was going out of town??? Seriously, there was not mention of that....to be continued...


----------



## Hatethewait85

gingmg- Thanks. How are you?

curni- Good idea to start the progesterone. It definitely shouldn't hurt anything! Did you tell your doc? 

bash- 2 good follies, that's great! I hope the ganirelex works. I think it is like the cetrotide that I had to take for my IVF cycle and that stung too. It was the worst! I did think they hurt/stung less each time so I hope that's the case for you if you have to keep taking them. It is a lil scary that the docs seem to confuse their patients. That's why we have to keep them on their toes! 

kaylen- Good luck with your gonal-f injection. Is this your first one ever?

River- I hope your tests come soon. I love poas results!! How've you been feeling this time? Any promising symptoms?

Moni- Yay for a new start and on to IUI #2. I tried something different with each IUI to try and find something that would work so good idea to get the scan earlier :thumbup: Hope you get a sticky bean for your birthday!!

kismet- How was your consult last week? Did you get everything ready for IVF next month? Fx for you. 

AFM- I survived my first day back at work. I am so glad I borrowed my friends belly band or I have no idea how I would've gotten my dress pants on this morning!! My coworkers (the 2 that know I'm doing IVF) could not believe how bloated I looked today! It feels so good to be resting with my feet up now. I've also been having the strongest cravings for taco bell.. and I never want taco bell. Isn't that weird? Must be the hormones?! As for my embies - all 11 are still going strong! :happydance: They will start freezing them tomorrow and wednesday!!!


----------



## River54

Hatethewait85 said:


> River- I hope your tests come soon. I love poas results!! How've you been feeling this time? Any promising symptoms?

Fairly high temps, and had a dip the other day. Around then I had very slight brown cm. Now, temps are back up, and occasionally crampy. Had a really weird dream last night, babies all around and the fs literally handed me one and said here you go.
Maybe a sign?

I am hoping once I get off work, the tests will be there, and I can start the poas marathon each morning ;)


----------



## FindingKismet

Hatethewait85 said:


> gingmg- Thanks. How are you?
> 
> curni- Good idea to start the progesterone. It definitely shouldn't hurt anything! Did you tell your doc?
> 
> bash- 2 good follies, that's great! I hope the ganirelex works. I think it is like the cetrotide that I had to take for my IVF cycle and that stung too. It was the worst! I did think they hurt/stung less each time so I hope that's the case for you if you have to keep taking them. It is a lil scary that the docs seem to confuse their patients. That's why we have to keep them on their toes!
> 
> kaylen- Good luck with your gonal-f injection. Is this your first one ever?
> 
> River- I hope your tests come soon. I love poas results!! How've you been feeling this time? Any promising symptoms?
> 
> Moni- Yay for a new start and on to IUI #2. I tried something different with each IUI to try and find something that would work so good idea to get the scan earlier :thumbup: Hope you get a sticky bean for your birthday!!
> 
> kismet- How was your consult last week? Did you get everything ready for IVF next month? Fx for you.
> 
> AFM- I survived my first day back at work. I am so glad I borrowed my friends belly band or I have no idea how I would've gotten my dress pants on this morning!! My coworkers (the 2 that know I'm doing IVF) could not believe how bloated I looked today! It feels so good to be resting with my feet up now. I've also been having the strongest cravings for taco bell.. and I never want taco bell. Isn't that weird? Must be the hormones?! As for my embies - all 11 are still going strong! :happydance: They will start freezing them tomorrow and wednesday!!!

I'm on the edge of my seat, hatethewait! Sooooooooo excited for you. That's a great number of embryos! Will you do any fresh, or are you freezing all? Sorry if I missed some posts.

AFM, my fist IVF was canceled due to financing. Long story short, between delays on getting my treatment plan and misinformation from the package negotiating company, we couldn't get the funds in time. I had even gone on birth control pills! Re-scheduled for February. We have plans in January that interfere, so we have to wait. But it gives us time to secure the funds, do the last required tests, and have a natural cycle.


----------



## bash73

Lots going on for everyone!!!

Kaylen...my next scan is tomorrow and IUI is going to be Friday (so she said) I have a feeling she's going to tell me to get back to the office tomorrow afternoon. I'm worried I might O on Thanksgiving and then I'm screwed.


----------



## Kaylen

bash73 said:


> Lots going on for everyone!!!
> 
> Kaylen...my next scan is tomorrow and IUI is going to be Friday (so she said) I have a feeling she's going to tell me to get back to the office tomorrow afternoon. I'm worried I might O on Thanksgiving and then I'm screwed.

I hope it all works out for you! Are you also doing clomid and injectables or is it natural cycle for you?
I was also worried about thanksgiving but I spotted for 2 days so my cd1 was delayed a bit. I think I saw ewcm today so perhaps it is time to start BDing for us. This so so early but maybe it's due to clomid. 

I am not used to ovulating this early, but I really welcome this as it makes the whole process shorter.


----------



## samoorah1983

Hi ladies all is well i went to my first prenatal yesterday.. And I was shocked to have a Pap smear done... I was scared and I asked her is it mandatory and she said yes.. And I did it... But everything's fine now I thought I was going to lose the baby.. Thank god I don't have to do it again during pregnancy!! Ladies what's new??


----------



## bash73

Kaylen- I'm not on clomid this cycle...last cycle i was and it thinned my uterine lining had to take estrogen w/it...this time just Follestim but a much higher dose than last cycle and Ganeralix to stop me from O'ing. I would do the BD tonight but i'm afraid that my scan tomorrow she will tell me to get my husband there later on in the day and then i'm screwed. So i'm gonna hold out to do any dances til tomorrow and see what doc says.


----------



## Kaylen

So the Gonal-F wasn't as scary as I thought. I hardly felt it at all.
I also got my cd1 bloodwork results and all looks good. FSH is 5.9 and estradiol is 37.1

I am starting to think that my CM may be hostile. Why wouldn't we be pregnant by now of everything checks out. So frustrating.


----------



## nolababy1

Hi ladies! The computer isn't letting me log in so I'm on my phone. Sorry for the abbreviated post.

Hatethewait-everything is sounding good! 

Samoorah-congrats on the first prenatal. Are you having any symptoms yet?

River54-those signs sound promising.

Sorry to all those that got visited by AF. Grrr. Hopefully, it's her last visit to you.

Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## moni77

Well my estrogen on the day 3 labs was high - which means no IUI this cycle afterall. Is it odd that this news devastated me more then the BFN last week? I little cried after I hung up the phone. I felt like this was going to be the month and now I have no shot. I guess I will take this month for me - try to get back into a regular routine at the gym and enjoy the holiday season. 

Anyways happy Thanksgiving to those who celebrate! I'll be cooking for 15 tomorrow - that will take my mind off this.


----------



## bash73

2 big follies on the left 1 good one on the right WOOHOO, IUI scheduled for Friday morning! Babydance tonight...last injection tomorrow of trigger! And then the TWW...Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## Kaylen

bash73 said:


> 2 big follies on the left 1 good one on the right WOOHOO, IUI scheduled for Friday morning! Babydance tonight...last injection tomorrow of trigger! And then the TWW...Happy Thanksgiving!!!

That's is great news! I hope I will be joining you soon in the tww.


----------



## River54

Great news bash! FX for you!

Kaylen - I completely understand the frustration of having nothing wrong but still not pregnant. We are unexplained infertility. Everything checks out with both of us. All tests were fine, even the acupuncturist said there wasn't really anything she could find wrong that would prevent it. I started to think hostile cm as well, and thought IUI would fix that. but 2 IUI's later and nothing still. This last cycle has been a cancelled IUI(too many follies). If not bfp for us either this cycle or next natural one, we move to IVF. Which honestly I am scared about. It'll cost us a bunch, and there is still no guarantee. Not to mention how much my body will have to go through. 

My temp went up a bit today. I haven't recorded a temp this high yet in all my charts. Maybe because there was more eggs released? Bbs sore, and I keep feeling like a headache is coming on, but not here iykwim. I did test today 10dpo, and negative. I know it is still early, so FX!


----------



## jaan613

Dear Ladies,

Thank you soooooo much for all your concern and messages over the past few weeks.

I am fine and my family is fine. I live in the capital city and although we didn't get affected by this horrible storm in the Philippines, many parts of this country have been badly damaged and destroyed. I really prayed we wouldn't be on the path of this crazy ass typhoon and although it by passed us, I feel terribly for all those people who got affected. It has been one thing after the next for this country!
I have been so busy supporting charity groups, raising funds and charity for those in need.

I am touched that you all remembered me and thought about me.

*BIG HUG HUG HUG HUG*

Otherwise, I am doing fine. Trying to move on from the miscarriage. I had the d&c on September 27 and ONLY stopped bleeding on Nov 4. I was so happy! I was so fed up with the bleeding and cramps off and on....!
I just got my period this week, I think it was the first time in my life I was excited to get my period! My doctor said I could start the injectables and IUI this month but husband and I decided to take some time off and start again in January as we don't want to be stressed over the holidays/christmas with ultrasounds and shots and etc.

We have decided to try the natural way until then (I know our chances are slim to none) but I still at least don't feel like I am wasting anytime. 

I have thought about you ladies often and I will spend time this weekend to catch up on the messages I have missed the past few weeks. :)

<3<3<3<3


----------



## jaan613

samoorah1983 said:


> Hi ladies all is well i went to my first prenatal yesterday.. And I was shocked to have a Pap smear done... I was scared and I asked her is it mandatory and she said yes.. And I did it... But everything's fine now I thought I was going to lose the baby.. Thank god I don't have to do it again during pregnancy!! Ladies what's new??

sorry I am so late in congratulating you!! I am so happy for you :):):):):)

You give the rest of us hope!


----------



## Kaylen

River54 said:


> Great news bash! FX for you!
> 
> Kaylen - I completely understand the frustration of having nothing wrong but still not pregnant. We are unexplained infertility. Everything checks out with both of us. All tests were fine, even the acupuncturist said there wasn't really anything she could find wrong that would prevent it. I started to think hostile cm as well, and thought IUI would fix that. but 2 IUI's later and nothing still. This last cycle has been a cancelled IUI(too many follies). If not bfp for us either this cycle or next natural one, we move to IVF. Which honestly I am scared about. It'll cost us a bunch, and there is still no guarantee. Not to mention how much my body will have to go through.
> 
> My temp went up a bit today. I haven't recorded a temp this high yet in all my charts. Maybe because there was more eggs released? Bbs sore, and I keep feeling like a headache is coming on, but not here iykwim. I did test today 10dpo, and negative. I know it is still early, so FX!

I really wish you that you won't need an IVF. I am scared of getting to that point. If we do, we are going to do it in Europe as it is cheaper and I have a EU passport. 

Have you ever been pregnant before? I have but miscarried very early. It was our second month of ttc and I wasn't even tracking ovulation. We BDed 4 times that month all spaced out by a week and I think I ovulated 4 days after one of those. So how is it that we bd all the time now and it isn't working. Maybe we should cut down? 

I am seeing more CM this time, maybe due to evening primrose oil and mucinex, so I am hopefull.


----------



## bash73

I now need a true miracle as DH's sample was not good this morning. Not many fishes at all. :( I was soooo sure because my eggs were brewing this would be it. IUI was still done and we have to do the baby dance tonight and then tomorrow. Uggghhhh, the wind was taken right out of my sail when the doc said that. But...WE had to ask cuz we looked under the microscope and I said to DH I don't see much and only 1 moving??? She didn't offer that to us, I had to pry. Either way, the miracle would be great and if not, I get to start w/the new doc next cycle.


----------



## River54

Kaylen - For the past couple years that we've been ttc, I haven't gotten a positive yet. I do have a 17 yr old dd, so I have at least been pregnant before, albiet a long time ago. 

Bash - What were the numbers? Our fs says anything over 10mil is great for IUI. FXX for you!


----------



## gingmg

Jaan Hi!! Glad to hear you are okay.


----------



## bash73

River...not sure cuz this FS doesn't tell us much, hence if no BFP then I'm already set up for a new group next cycle. I called the office back because I was concerned and was told that if it was "that bad" they would've asked DH for another sample or just cx'd all together. That made us feel a little bit better. I guess the good thing is that it truly only takes ONE good swimmer to find my eggs and I have 3 floating around and lots of CM (even the FS agreed). I was just soooo sure because I did well this would be it and may still be so we just have to DTD 2 more times and pray.


----------



## Hatethewait85

Sorry I've been MIA the last few days. I went home for Thanksgiving :wohoo: It was fun to see my family, but it was a bit hard to be around my sister (the one who's pregnant- and we have to keep it a secret from the rest of the family b/c she doesn't have a job and isn't married and that wouldn't go over well). Anyway, I've been following along with all of you so will try to get updated here (sorry if I miss anyone!!) Hope everyone who celebrated Thanksgiving had a wonderful time with their families!! :hugs:

River- your temps are still looking good and that dream seems like a good pg sign! Have you poas again?? 10dpo is definitely early. I really am keeping my fx you don't have to go through IVF. 

Kismet- We had to have a freeze all cycle because my progesterone started to creep high too early. But I got a few :cold: so I get a shot next month! Sorry you didn't get the financing set up before the December cycle. That stinks but it is good to have some time off before IVF so you can feel refreshed! AND you get to enjoy the holidays without all the doctor appointments! 

bash- Don't worry about the :spermy: count. Like you said, it only takes one strong swimmer to get there and they are putting the best of the best right where they need to be! Fx for this cycle!!

kaylen- Glad the follistim wasn't too bad for you. If you do have hostile CM then the IUI's should definitely bypass that problem! :thumbup: Hope this IUI gets you your BFP!

samoorah- Glad to hear your first appointment went well. I think it is normal to have a pap if its been awhile since your last one. My bff had one too at her first appointment (and she's still happily pregnant and due in about 2 weeks!)

Moni- So sorry to hear about your high labs and canceled cycle! :hugs: It is so hard when things don't go the way we want them too!! How was your thanksgiving? Sounds like you were busy, busy, busy! Hope things turned out well! 

jaan- So good to hear from you!!! Glad all is well and it sounds like you are doing wonderful things for your country in a time of need! Have fun bd-ing the "natural way." It was a great idea to take off from the treatments during the holidays!

AFM- I'm just waiting on AF. I keep feeling twinges/cramping like she could be here but it'd be really early (I'm only on CD22). Although I do hope she comes soon, as long as she doesn't come on Sunday (I have to go in on CD 2 and it would be terrible if I got to work late on Monday as I am soooo busy!!). They were only able to freeze 3 of my embryos :sad1: All 11 made it to day 5 but only 2 were good enough quality to freeze, by day 6 only 1 more was freezable. The rest had arrested. My fs said she was hoping for more but the ones we do have are excellent quality so I hope that gives me a good chance. I guess we shall see soon enough!


----------



## bash73

Hatethewait-all you need is one like me, so 3 at excellent quality is great but i do understand how you feel starting with 11 and so on. AF will arrive and then shooting for IVF?


----------



## River54

HateTheWait - glad you have a few excellent looking frosties for the next cycle. Sorry it wasn't more. FX for you for the FET cycle! Maybe an xmas bfp?? ;)

I have been testing, and they are all bfn. 12 dpo now. These tests are really sensitive, and can pick up hcg just under 10. So, I figure I am out now. Just have to wait for af, and then see what they want us to do. Not sure if the plan is to start bcp, or do a natural cycle for Dec, and start bcp Jan. I can't believe it has been this long ttc. Soo thought we'd have a little one by now. DD has applied to some universities, and I think we'll find out early next year where she'll be going. Her university of choice is across the country...
Thinking of putting up some xmas decor today :)


----------



## anny0412

Hi ladies looks like everyone is doing well... Sorry about not keeping up with you guys over this week.

sorry for you river but don't lose the hope :flower:

AFM- I m on 2ww this is my 10 day after second IUI...no symptoms..
I do not know what will happen this cycle...this TTC really sucks...hope we all get our BFP soon.


----------



## Hatethewait85

bash- You nailed it - starting with 11 and only ending up with 3 was a hard pill to swallow! But they say to expect only 30% to make it to day 5 so I guess we were average! I'll be doing a frozen embryo transfer this month so much less stressful mentally and physically on the body then a fresh IVF cycle!

River- :hugs: Sorry about the BFN so far. You had such good looking follies, too! I'll still keep my fx that you get a late BFP! We have been trying for about the same amount of time and I agree- I cannot believe it has taken this long! Will you have to meet with your fs to come up with an IVF game plan? That must be so exciting about your daughter!! Although I'm sure it is bittersweet to know your baby may be moving across the country! Soak up all the time with her you can now! 

anny- Only a few more days until you will know how if IUI worked. I wouldn't worry about not having any symptoms. Lots of women don't so that doesn't mean anything. When will you test? Fx!

AFM- AF did not cooperate and came early (today)! This was the ONE day I was begging her NOT to come but alas she didn't listen, as usual! Just waiting to hear back from the docs office about an appointment tomorrow. I always hate paging the on call doctor on the weekends about this! I am hoping they can squeeze me in at 7:30 tomorrow AM so I am not tooo late to work. We are soo busy they might kill me if I am!

Hope the rest of you are doing well! :flower:


----------



## Kaylen

Hi all,
I had my cd 12 ultrasound today. I have 4 follies - 2 x 17 mm and 2 x 20 mm. 3 on right and 1 on left. The lininig is 8.5 mm thick. The doc said they like it to be over 7 mm. She said all looks good and gave me the Ovidrel shot. We are going in tomorrow morning for the IUI. Hubby is worried we will get quadruplets. 
Do you guys know if all of these follies are going to get released as eggs or is it not likely?

Also I wanted to add that i didn't get any side effects whatsoever from Clomid or Gonal-F, maybe due to the low dosages.


----------



## Brittnikki93

Kaylen said:


> Hi all,
> I had my cd 12 ultrasound today. I have 4 follies - 2 x 17 mm and 2 x 20 mm. 3 on right and 1 on left. The lininig is 8.5 mm thick. The doc said they like it to be over 7 mm. She said all looks good and gave me the Ovidrel shot. We are going in tomorrow morning for the IUI. Hubby is worried we will get quadruplets.
> Do you guys know if all of these follies are going to get released as eggs or is it not likely?
> 
> Also I wanted to add that i didn't get any side effects whatsoever from Clomid or Gonal-F, maybe due to the low dosages.

Wow 4? Good sized ones too! My clinic wont inseminate or suggest timed bd if you have more than 3. I have heard that trigger shots like ovidrel will make most follies ovulate (that otherwise wouldn't), as far as quads go i'm sure the chances are slim to none. Twins, however, sounds like a better chance. 

Good luck and sticky thoughts, hope it all works out and you get a perfect singleton :b


----------



## bash73

I agree w/Britt, Kay...twins maybe but prob not quad. I had 3 last month on the right and 1 on the left and BFN...now i'm in my TWW with 2 great on left and 1 on right but poor sample from DH. Can't seem to catch a break, but only takes one good strong swimmer and then it has to find the stinking egg.


----------



## Kaylen

bash73 said:


> I agree w/Britt, Kay...twins maybe but prob not quad. I had 3 last month on the right and 1 on the left and BFN...now i'm in my TWW with 2 great on left and 1 on right but poor sample from DH. Can't seem to catch a break, but only takes one good strong swimmer and then it has to find the stinking egg.

I will be perfectly happy with twins at this point. I was worried they would cancel but the doc said chances for multiples are only 10% so they aren't worried about it. My IUI is schedule 24 hours after the trigger, I hope the timing is good. DH is dropping off his sample 1.5 hrs before me so we won't be there together after all. But at least he will do it at home so hopefully it will be better. He had good count and motility but his morphology was only 6% when they did his analysis a couple of month ago. 

Also my E2 level is 697, which seems low for 4 follies but I don't really know what to make out of it. I will ask about it tomorrow. 

Bash, did you have your E2 tested and what was it if you know it?
Can anyone else share e2 levels?


----------



## bash73

Kaylen this current doc doesn't tell me anything and honestly have no clue what she checks. New doc will start on Dec 16th if not sooner all will depend on if this worked or not this time. sorry couldn't be of any help
however i try not to look at numbers anymore only the number of follies and the sides they're on...if/when God wants me to have a baby He will make it happen.


----------



## moni77

Thanksgiving was a success. We are trying naturally this month and the doctor said it is very likely that the cyst will clear up this cycle and we can plan for next one. He is having me take the ovidril shot to push things along. (There may or maynot be an egg in the cyst). But, I will have a short cycle and should be able to start the next one around the 20th.


----------



## Kaylen

Well the IUI has been done. Hubby's sample was way worse than his first analysis but still in normal range. Only 12 million motile sperm post wash. The doctor was in and out and I didn't get to ask any questions. We were told to bd tomorrow morning and then whenever we want. I don't know if I ovulated yet or not. I hadn't this morning. I am not cramping as much as normally. It is time for the wait now. The beta is scheduled for the 16th.


----------



## River54

Kaylen - when I had mine checked, it went from 847 to 1262 the next day, so they decided to trigger me the day after I had those high levels. I had 2 very mature follies when measured then.and a few smaller ones. My numbers seem to be a bit more rare for the number of follies I had seen on the scan. 
You have great sized follies! and sounds like a great lining # :) I doubt you'll end up with quads, it is pretty rare. 

HateTheWait - you get to do your FET cycle - yay!!! Can't wait to hear all about it :)

Moni - Glad your dinner went well! :) When I had a cyst due to clomid, that cycle was shorter (24 days compared to 28). It went away on it's own. I hated the cancelled cycle due to a cyst.

I didn't test today, but they have been bfns, my temp dropped today, and getting spotting. So af should be here in the next day or so. I have to call the fs when af comes, and they'll tell us what happens next for IVF. Before, the coordinator was talking about just doing a natural cycle, and then go on bcp, but I guess it all depends on timing. They did warn me they can't fit me in until the new year. They are very hopeful that it'll just happen, and it hasn't yet. Probably because everything looks good all the time. I keep wondering if my tubes are bad, and nothing can really get through. I did do an HSG early in the year, and they were 'clear' because stuff spilled through, but man did it hurt! Probably a good thing to just take a cycle off at xmas, and gear up for IVF for the new year. But we'll see what they say.


----------



## River54

Kaylen - FX!!


----------



## Kaylen

Also wanted to add that this 12 mil was at 100% motility. Otherwise it's 24 mil. I wish they had morphology in there too. I don't know if these are are good ones or not. I was giving hard time to DH for low count but maybe this is only the good morphology ones. I hope that's the case. 
Anyone else in the tww now?


----------



## anny0412

Hello everyone..
I have a news to share with you all.... I am on day 13 after IUI,I tested today at 5 PM and u know what ? First time ever I got BFP I m so happy...I m not making my hope ups..I will test tomorrow too..then I will call to my RE and tell her all the situation :happy dance:
hope this is a real one


----------



## Hatethewait85

kaylakin- Sounds like you have some good looking follicles! Hopefully your hubby's :spermy: find at least one of your eggies! I wouldn't worry about quads. For my last IUI I had 5 follicles and my fs was slightly worried about triplets but said the risk was way way way less than 1%. I've never had E2 levels monitored for IUIs but I thought I read they are looking for 150-200ish for each mature egg. So based on that your levels sound just about right. Good luck. I will keep my fx for you! 

moni- Glad to hear your Thanksgiving went well! Enjoy bd-ing the old fashioned way this cycle :winkwink: The 20th will be here before you know it!

River- Boo! I was so hopeful for you this cycle! You'll have to let us know what the docs say. I always like hearing all the different ways IVF is done. Sorry it sounds like you are headed down that road though. 

anny- That is GREAT news!!! :happydance: :happydance: I hope this is IT! 

AFM- My baseline scan was not so good. It sounds like I have left over corpus luteums from my last cycle secreting hormones still as the levels were a little high today to start meds. Although I don't think they completely ruled out cysts. :shrug: Regardless instead of estradiol to build up the lining I am taking the dreaded birth control to "quiet things down." I'll have another scan next week Tuesday to see if I'm ready to start the FET. I tell ya, this whole process is never simple! Oh well. At least they didn't tell me I'd have to wait until next cycle. For now I sit with the heating pad to sooth the killer cramps and enjoy the irony of taking birth control pills while trying to get my miracle baby! :haha:


----------



## anny0412

hi,

tested today morning again got positive....going for blood test today...let hope it come out positive :) feeling nervous
finger crossed ...!!!


----------



## anny0412

Hatethewait85 said:


> kaylakin- Sounds like you have some good looking follicles! Hopefully your hubby's :spermy: find at least one of your eggies! I wouldn't worry about quads. For my last IUI I had 5 follicles and my fs was slightly worried about triplets but said the risk was way way way less than 1%. I've never had E2 levels monitored for IUIs but I thought I read they are looking for 150-200ish for each mature egg. So based on that your levels sound just about right. Good luck. I will keep my fx for you!
> 
> moni- Glad to hear your Thanksgiving went well! Enjoy bd-ing the old fashioned way this cycle :winkwink: The 20th will be here before you know it!
> 
> River- Boo! I was so hopeful for you this cycle! You'll have to let us know what the docs say. I always like hearing all the different ways IVF is done. Sorry it sounds like you are headed down that road though.
> 
> anny- That is GREAT news!!! :happydance: :happydance: I hope this is IT!
> 
> AFM- My baseline scan was not so good. It sounds like I have left over corpus luteums from my last cycle secreting hormones still as the levels were a little high today to start meds. Although I don't think they completely ruled out cysts. :shrug: Regardless instead of estradiol to build up the lining I am taking the dreaded birth control to "quiet things down." I'll have another scan next week Tuesday to see if I'm ready to start the FET. I tell ya, this whole process is never simple! Oh well. At least they didn't tell me I'd have to wait until next cycle. For now I sit with the heating pad to sooth the killer cramps and enjoy the irony of taking birth control pills while trying to get my miracle baby! :haha:

thank you... going for blood test today


----------



## River54

Anny - FX for you! I'm sure it'll come up with great numbers :) When do you find out the results of the blood test?


----------



## IsaacRalph

Congrats anny that's great news!


----------



## summer2011

For all the BFN girls... Let's change our luck around in 2014!!! 
Enjoy the holidays :xmas6: :xmas8:

Congrats on the bfp anny :happydance:


----------



## Hatethewait85

anny- did you get the results from your blood test yet?? Fx for you!!

How's everyone else doing? It's been a bit quiet lately! Hope all is well :flower:


----------



## anny0412

hello everyone,
yes I done with my blood test and it come out positive...tomorrow is my bday i get my bday gift and my husband bday is coming after 10 day...he is very happy.

My blood range come out 111.

I m happy...sending baby dust to u all.


----------



## anny0412

River54 said:


> Anny - FX for you! I'm sure it'll come up with great numbers :) When do you find out the results of the blood test?

thanku I got the blood test report it came out positive :)


----------



## anny0412

IsaacRalph said:


> Congrats anny that's great news!

thanku :)


----------



## anny0412

summer2011 said:


> For all the BFN girls... Let's change our luck around in 2014!!!
> Enjoy the holidays :xmas6: :xmas8:
> 
> Congrats on the bfp anny :happydance:

thanks summer :)


----------



## anny0412

Hatethewait85 said:


> anny- did you get the results from your blood test yet?? Fx for you!!
> 
> How's everyone else doing? It's been a bit quiet lately! Hope all is well :flower:

yes I got it positive


----------



## Kaylen

Congrats anny! Was this a IUI or natural cycle?


----------



## River54

Great numbers - congrats!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Congrats anny! That sounds like a great number! Hope you had a great birthday. What an awesome present!!


----------



## anny0412

Thank you to everyone...baby dust to everyone:dust:


----------



## anny0412

Hatethewait85 said:


> Congrats anny! That sounds like a great number! Hope you had a great birthday. What an awesome present!!

Thank you..yes I had an awesome birthday:thumbup


----------



## anny0412

Kaylen said:


> Congrats anny! Was this a IUI or natural cycle?

Thank you...yes this was IUI back to back :flower:


----------



## Kaylen

I took a HPT today to see if the trigger is still in my system. It is but so very faint that I could hardly see it. And that was with morning urine. That is 6 days past trigger.


----------



## summer2011

That's good. Now if it starts getting darker that's a great sign ;)


----------



## vkj73

Hi ladies,
I haven't been on in a while.
I decided to go au natural this cycle. I've been doing acupuncture once a week, with herbs for the last month or so.
Also using the cbfm.

I went in today for my scan (cd14, 2nd high on the cbfm).
I had one 21cm follicle that's ready to go. We are going in tomorrow for our iui.
I was so relieved and excited, as last cycle was anuovulatory.

Fingers crossed. Hope this finds you all well.
May the magic of Christmas bless you all.
:hugs:


----------



## Kaylen

vkj73 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I haven't been on in a while.
> I decided to go au natural this cycle. I've been doing acupuncture once a week, with herbs for the last month or so.
> Also using the cbfm.
> 
> I went in today for my scan (cd14, 2nd high on the cbfm).
> I had one 21cm follicle that's ready to go. We are going in tomorrow for our iui.
> I was so relieved and excited, as last cycle was anuovulatory.
> 
> Fingers crossed. Hope this finds you all well.
> May the magic of Christmas bless you all.
> :hugs:

Good luck vk! I have 1 more week until my blood test but I should know before that. I am going to be out of town for work all week so the time will pass by quicker. Let's hope we both get BFP before christmas.


----------



## bash73

So I poas this morning and thought i saw a very faint line so much so that my eyes were playing tricks on me. I did another tonight different brand w/pink dye and nothing at all showed up. I think I'm out for this cycle and will be onto IUI #3. I'll test again probably each morning because I'm switching docs and have to keep the new ones in the loop so they can order my meds.
Advent Blessings to all!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Kaylen- Hopefully that line gets darker in a few days!! Fx for a BFP for you. I have heard the trigger is usually out by 10 days. That is good timing for a work trip. The last week will fly by! Keep us updated if you can. 

vk- That sounds like one beautiful follicle! How did the IUI go today? Fx for you!

bash- Hopefully you just didn't wait long enough this afternoon for a bfp to show up. How many dpo are you? Don't count yourself out until :witch: shows up. At least you have a new doctor to look forward to if IUI #2 didn't work. But, keeping my fx that it won't be necessary still.

How's everyone else? River? Curni? Kismet? moni? summer? lamago? gingmg? anyone else?

AFM- Only one more day of bcp until I hopefully get the go ahead to proceed with my FET. Next appointment Tuesday. Hoping for "quiet ovaries" and low E2 and progesterone levels. Definitely starting to get antsy to get a move on! 

Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## River54

I am just coasting right now. The fs still hasn't gotten back to us about what to do, though they finally called on Friday and left a message to call back...I did, but got their answering service...Hopefully they will call back today, and we can know what our plan is.
Afaik, our plan is to start IVF in Jan, and have a natural cycle this cycle. But we have soo many questions....
Stopped temping this cycle, we are just taking it as it comes.


----------



## summer2011

Not much to report. I decided to go on bcp so we can try in jan. DH is away this cycle and my work schedule for February would conflict with ovulation so i just wanted to speed things up. I had a chat with my fs and I asked about being referred to ivf. She said she'd like me to do 3 injects/iui, right now I've done 0 :/, but if I want she will refer me after one so we can get the ball rolling at least. My wait for ivf will be a long one most likely, looking like next oct, so we'd still do iuis until then anyway.

Anyone else travel a lot for work? Both DH and I travel a lot and that adds a lot of complication for IF treatments. Not quite sure how to better manage besides turning down my work :( 

Maybe I'll ask for my vacation days during the summer so we can do ivf sooner


----------



## welshgem

Hi ladies,

Can I join you? OH and I are due to start our first IUI treatment around Jan 13th, having been stuck on a waiting list for a good 2.5 years! 

X


----------



## summer2011

Our FS was very optimistic that iui would work though which is nice to hear. :) Hope she's right.


----------



## Dini

Hi ladies, been stalking for a week or so lol but thought I would stop in. I'm 7dpiui on our first IUI. I didn't bother testing out the trigger shot because I don't want to make myself more nuts than usual! Vk that sounds like a great follie! Hope the IUI went well! I had my progesterone level drawn today so hoping to hear tomorrow that I did ovulate for sure, and I'm trying to hold out until next Monday to test but I work that day so I may test Sunday or try to hold out longer...what do you all think?


----------



## Hatethewait85

bash- Did you test again?? Fx!

River- I really enjoyed my "natural" cycle before IVF so hopefully you will find this a good break before the madness. Maybe you will be one of the lucky ones to get a BFP before IVF! :winkwink: Did you hear back from the fs yet? I am so curious to see what they say for you! Please keep us updated!! (p.s. it took me forever to figure out what 'afaik' meant :haha:)

summer- Hopefully your fs is right and the injectibles + IUI will be the answer for you. That is an awfully long wait for IVF. Why so long? I am very glad I do not travel for work much at all as it would make all of this assisted conception stuff very challenging. I did go with my hubby on a work trip a few months ago and AF came early (3 days!!) and I had to find a way to get the letrozole while on vacation and buy tampons... gah it was such a stressy mess! 

weishgem- Hi! Good luck with your first IUI! 2.5 years is so long to have to wait. I hope you get lucky on your first try!!!

Dini- Hi! Fx for good progesterone labs! I remember testing early at 10dpo for my first IUI but got disheartened with a BFN so I never tested early again. Do what feels right for you! GL!


----------



## bash73

Yeah I tested again to get a BFN...I'll test again tomorrow, etc each day cuz I'm switching docs which are super on top of things. They want to order my meds NOW imagine that and not wait til my blood test Friday. Amazing!!!


----------



## Jaysbaby25

Hi Everyone!!
I was wondering if I could join you all? I've been ttc for about a year now, and this is my first month on Femara! Today is cycle day 11 and yesterday I went for my day 10 ultrasound and I had a 17.5mm follicle on my right side and a bunch of smaller ones in both ovaries. My lining was 8.5 too. I've been taking opk and ovulate pretty regularly and all my blood tests came back normal so who knows what the problem is lol! My tsh was at 3 so he put me on Synthroid, so I'm hoping that might "fix" things. Has anyone else had success after getting their thyroid levels lowered? Oh, I decided to do the iui this week too! Hopefully this works for me! I have to call when I get a positive opk and then I go the next morning yaay!! :) Good luck to everyone this month as well!!! :)
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## vkj73

Hatethewait85 said:


> Kaylen- Hopefully that line gets darker in a few days!! Fx for a BFP for you. I have heard the trigger is usually out by 10 days. That is good timing for a work trip. The last week will fly by! Keep us updated if you can.
> 
> vk- That sounds like one beautiful follicle! How did the IUI go today? Fx for you!
> 
> bash- Hopefully you just didn't wait long enough this afternoon for a bfp to show up. How many dpo are you? Don't count yourself out until :witch: shows up. At least you have a new doctor to look forward to if IUI #2 didn't work. But, keeping my fx that it won't be necessary still.
> 
> How's everyone else? River? Curni? Kismet? moni? summer? lamago? gingmg? anyone else?
> 
> AFM- Only one more day of bcp until I hopefully get the go ahead to proceed with my FET. Next appointment Tuesday. Hoping for "quiet ovaries" and low E2 and progesterone levels. Definitely starting to get antsy to get a move on!
> 
> Hope you are all doing well!

It went well. On to the ttw.
Thanks for checking in:hugs:


----------



## welshgem

Hatethewait85 said:


> bash- Did you test again?? Fx!
> 
> River- I really enjoyed my "natural" cycle before IVF so hopefully you will find this a good break before the madness. Maybe you will be one of the lucky ones to get a BFP before IVF! :winkwink: Did you hear back from the fs yet? I am so curious to see what they say for you! Please keep us updated!! (p.s. it took me forever to figure out what 'afaik' meant :haha:)
> 
> summer- Hopefully your fs is right and the injectibles + IUI will be the answer for you. That is an awfully long wait for IVF. Why so long? I am very glad I do not travel for work much at all as it would make all of this assisted conception stuff very challenging. I did go with my hubby on a work trip a few months ago and AF came early (3 days!!) and I had to find a way to get the letrozole while on vacation and buy tampons... gah it was such a stressy mess!
> 
> weishgem- Hi! Good luck with your first IUI! 2.5 years is so long to have to wait. I hope you get lucky on your first try!!!
> 
> Dini- Hi! Fx for good progesterone labs! I remember testing early at 10dpo for my first IUI but got disheartened with a BFN so I never tested early again. Do what feels right for you! GL!

Thanks for the welcome :flower:

Yes, such a long wait. We went back to almost NTNP for a while because it was just stressing me out. But so glad to be getting some assistance now! 

I am slightly worried though as my fs said they would abandon the procedure if I had more than 3 follies. I'm having assisted IUI (Gonal F) and I know from past experience with Clomid that I produced 5 follicles (I was only monitored on 1 cycle of Clomid). So now I'm worried that we're going to get halfway through the cycle and they will abandon it. I'd be so disheartened! 

I know they advise you not to BD if they abandon the cycle but would you/have you anyway?


----------



## summer2011

I had 4 last cycle and we bd. BFN :(


----------



## Kaylen

Dini said:


> Hi ladies, been stalking for a week or so lol but thought I would stop in. I'm 7dpiui on our first IUI. I didn't bother testing out the trigger shot because I don't want to make myself more nuts than usual! Vk that sounds like a great follie! Hope the IUI went well! I had my progesterone level drawn today so hoping to hear tomorrow that I did ovulate for sure, and I'm trying to hold out until next Monday to test but I work that day so I may test Sunday or try to hold out longer...what do you all think?

Hi Dini! We are on the same dpIUI day! Today is 8 dpIUI for me! Also first IUI! How exciting is this?
Tell me more about your cycle and IUI? What kind of meds did you take, how many follies, sperm count, etc. if you don't mind sharing. Are you having any symptoms to obsess over? When is your beta going to be?

I am having my blood test on Monday morning but I will surely test before that. I had 4 follies and sperm count was 22 mill 100% motility. We did IUI 24 hours after ovidrel and I felt myself ovulate about 36 house after ovidrel. I feel hopefull. 
So far I have been having some pain in thr uterous and ovaries area. It started about 2 days ago and i felt it a few times. It lasts a few seconds. I also feel like I've gained weight and all my clothes are tight even thought they for fine before the IUI. 
Please do share your experience.


----------



## Kaylen

welshgem said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> bash- Did you test again?? Fx!
> 
> River- I really enjoyed my "natural" cycle before IVF so hopefully you will find this a good break before the madness. Maybe you will be one of the lucky ones to get a BFP before IVF! :winkwink: Did you hear back from the fs yet? I am so curious to see what they say for you! Please keep us updated!! (p.s. it took me forever to figure out what 'afaik' meant :haha:)
> 
> summer- Hopefully your fs is right and the injectibles + IUI will be the answer for you. That is an awfully long wait for IVF. Why so long? I am very glad I do not travel for work much at all as it would make all of this assisted conception stuff very challenging. I did go with my hubby on a work trip a few months ago and AF came early (3 days!!) and I had to find a way to get the letrozole while on vacation and buy tampons... gah it was such a stressy mess!
> 
> weishgem- Hi! Good luck with your first IUI! 2.5 years is so long to have to wait. I hope you get lucky on your first try!!!
> 
> Dini- Hi! Fx for good progesterone labs! I remember testing early at 10dpo for my first IUI but got disheartened with a BFN so I never tested early again. Do what feels right for you! GL!
> 
> Thanks for the welcome :flower:
> 
> Yes, such a long wait. We went back to almost NTNP for a while because it was just stressing me out. But so glad to be getting some assistance now!
> 
> I am slightly worried though as my fs said they would abandon the procedure if I had more than 3 follies. I'm having assisted IUI (Gonal F) and I know from past experience with Clomid that I produced 5 follicles (I was only monitored on 1 cycle of Clomid). So now I'm worried that we're going to get halfway through the cycle and they will abandon it. I'd be so disheartened!
> 
> I know they advise you not to BD if they abandon the cycle but would you/have you anyway?Click to expand...

Hi welshgem. I hope you can go through with your IUI. It looks like we did the same meds. I had 4 follies and my doctor still did it. She said chances are very small for multiples. Honestly if they didn't want to do it We would bd on out own. After trying for 1.5 years I really don't worry about multiples. 
Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## River54

welshgem - we had 6 follies, and we cancelled the IUI. We bd anyways, and BFN. Soo depends on the person.

Hatethewait - the fs gave me a quick phone call back yesterday night and told me to start bcp with the next cycle, and to call them when it happens, though the office will still probably be closed for xmas, there is someone getting all the messages left, and they'll tell me what to do next. They also are emailing me within the next week with some stuff to sign, and a list of supplements to take from now on. How long did you take yours for? OH is now a bit apprehensive about the whole thing - spending 10k on 1 cycle, and not knowing if it will work, and them not knowing what is wrong with us...he has a hard time...


----------



## moni77

Quietly waiting out this 2ww. Since the IUI was cancelled - I'm not expecting much. We tried naturally but the odds are stacked against us. Waiting for AF so we can get started on the next cycle. If AF has not shown, I will test next Thursday - day of my office holiday party.

Good luck to everyone else this month!! Hoping to hear some good news soon!


----------



## welshgem

Thanks girls, 

Our fs told us that they are not legally allowed to proceed with more than 3 follies so I hope I don't get over stimulated and produce too many! I think we will BD anyway though if the procedure does get abandoned. 

AF due 21st but starting Norethisterone next week to delay it. I just want to fast forward to January now!


----------



## lamago

What is the birth control for?


----------



## River54

To shutdown the hormones/ ovaries and have everything very quiet.
They then basically take over with meds instead of my body triggering the hormones. So they have complete control over the cycle, etc. Even when I ovulate, so it is all timed accordingly.


----------



## bash73

It sounds like we're all in this hurry up mode for AF so we can start our next cycle. I got good news today that the new FS finally got my previous cycle records today. And guess what, new doc is increasing follistim from 225 to 300 units without any suppression! Very excited!!! I will still POAS tomorrow, Thursday and Friday. I might even call the doc thursday the old one and ask if it is necessary for me to go in for a blood test when i know it's negative.


----------



## Hatethewait85

bash- sorry you got another BFN. Hope the hcg is just slow to build up. That is so great your doc is on top of things though! What meds will you be taking?

jays- hi! Isn't it crazy that they still can't find out what the problem is sometimes? I like the way my fs put it - we just aren't clever enough to figure it out yet. Hopefully femara is the magic drug for you. Good luck with your IUI, too!

vk- glad the IUI went well. Hope the tww flies by for you. Fx!

welshgem- I hope you don't over-respond! My last IUI I had 5 good looking follicles and my fs still did the IUI and it was a BFN. At the time she said she was slightly worried about triplets but thought the odds were "way, way, way less than 1%" Does your doc know how well you responded to clomid? My fs there is no advantage to using injectibles other than it will help you produce my eggs which will up your odds. If you are producing 5 follicles on clomid perhaps you can save your money and do IUI with clomid??

River- That's great that the ball is starting to move! I definitely see where your hubby is coming from. I felt the same way which is why I made sure to try everything else first so that I knew it was necessary. When my IUI with 5 follicles failed I felt it was time to get some help getting that :spermy: in the egg! Hopefully once you meet with the fs your hubby can get all of his questions answered and concerns addressed. I actually didn't take bcp before my fresh cycle of IVF. My doc didn't think it was necessary. I did read something that said people with a BMI < 21-22 may be over-suppressed by bcp (My BMI is right around 21) so maybe that is why? Part of me wonders if it would've helped my follicles develop more at the same rate though- on the day of the trigger I had a few follicles that 21-22 and a few that were 12-13 and a lot in between. That's why I think only 11 of the 24 collected fertilized. Who knows though :shrug: For my FET I only took the bcp for 1 week and my levels looked great today! Let us know more when you know more. I am so hopeful this is your answer!! (sorry for the novel)

Moni- I hope this natural cycle gets you your bfp. I hear they come sometimes when we least expect them!! Let us know if you test. Fx!

AFM- My appointment today was great. Everything looked good and I was given the green light to start the estrace and aspirin tomorrow!! My next appointment will be on the 20th to check on my lining and if all looks good the FET will take place on 12/26 or 12/27. I may get my BFP in 2013 yet! :haha:


----------



## bash73

Here is the million $ question this morning...do i continue the Crinone (icky gel suppository) or stop it since I got another BFN? Beta test is Friday and I know it will be negative. I feel like AF could burst if I would stop taking that crap.

Hatethewait...should the beta come back positive (highly unlikely and I know God is looking down on me shaking His head saying "oh yee of little faith" LOL. I just know my body and feel AF. to answer your ? I will be bumped up to Follistim 300 units and it appears this new doc is not in a hurry I feel like it's a much more relaxed atmosphere not in a lacking way but they are on top of their sh** ya know yet they tell me to email the nurse when AF arrives even if on the weekend (she checks it from home) and then come in CD2-4 is fine for first scan. Current dopey doc insists day 1 and start meds day 3 so i'm guessing if we start meds day 4 it's not the end of the world. 

Praying the weather holds out over the next 2 weeks when I have to go for blood work and scans too.
How's everyone's Christmas shopping coming along?


----------



## moni77

Yay hatethewait!!

Bash - not sure - did you ask the doc about skipping the beta? Mine only had me do a home test at 14 days past IUI - once it was negative, he said towait for AF and them come back for new labs. 

AFM - some Christmas shopping is done but not nearly enough!!


----------



## welshgem

Hatethewait85 said:


> welshgem- I hope you don't over-respond! My last IUI I had 5 good looking follicles and my fs still did the IUI and it was a BFN. At the time she said she was slightly worried about triplets but thought the odds were "way, way, way less than 1%" Does your doc know how well you responded to clomid? My fs there is no advantage to using injectibles other than it will help you produce my eggs which will up your odds. If you are producing 5 follicles on clomid perhaps you can save your money and do IUI with clomid??

Thanks hun, I hope I don't either! Yeah the fs did ask how I responded but didn't really acknowledge my fears that I could over respond. I'm having my treatment through the NHS so no cost to me; we shall have to see how I respond next month.

As an aside though, these past 2 days I have had some minor pink creamy spotting and constant twinges in the region of my left ovary. I put myself at 5dpo at the moment so too late for ov pain and too early for IB (maybe? maybe not? :winkwink:)


----------



## Kaylen

Hi all, I was doing research on IUI timing and I found this study:
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2838901/

According to them the success rates increased when hcg shot was given right after IUI instead of 24-36 hours before. This doesn't make sense to me considering the short life of washed sperm. What do you think?


----------



## lamago

I'm trying to avoid all research at all cost as this is bound to get me overanalyzing!


----------



## Hatethewait85

bash- What did you end up doing on the crinone? Maybe it would help to ask your new doc what they recommend? It's sound like you really trust and value them! I always started meds on day 3 - I did ask one time about starting day 5 because I was out of town and my fs said it was not as effective to wait until day 5? :shrug: I am hoping for 'good' weather too. So far nothing too terrible but the winter is still young! It's just been really quite cold and windy 'round here. We have about 4-5 inches of snow, too. Hope your weather cooperates. As for the christmas shopping... I have a lot of work left ahead of me! I am nowhere near done and haven't figured out what to get for most people. I am a terrible shopper!!! Thank goodness for Amazon!


----------



## Hatethewait85

welshgem said:


> Thanks hun, I hope I don't either! Yeah the fs did ask how I responded but didn't really acknowledge my fears that I could over respond. I'm having my treatment through the NHS so no cost to me; we shall have to see how I respond next month.
> 
> As an aside though, these past 2 days I have had some minor pink creamy spotting and constant twinges in the region of my left ovary. I put myself at 5dpo at the moment so too late for ov pain and too early for IB (maybe? maybe not? :winkwink:)

That is good that it is no cost to you. Hopefully things work out next month. Fx this is IB/cramping! Good luck.


----------



## Hatethewait85

Kaylen said:


> Hi all, I was doing research on IUI timing and I found this study:
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2838901/
> 
> According to them the success rates increased when hcg shot was given right after IUI instead of 24-36 hours before. This doesn't make sense to me considering the short life of washed sperm. What do you think?

Interesting article. Its from 2010 and I wonder if it was really that beneficial why the study hasn't been repeated and why no fs/re's follow that protocol by now(or at least none that I've come across). One thing is that medical practice is typically not based on these retrospective studies because there are so many variables that are not controlled for in these types of studies. I don't really know enough about reproductive medicine (although sometimes I feel like I know too much iykwim) but it would be interesting to hear what your doc says. My fs was always open to any literature I came across.


----------



## Kaylen

I doubt I will get to talk to my doctor about this. I've seen him twice so far and the second time he said two words and left. I like one of the other doctors in this practice but I don't know if I can change. Plus apparently he has good success rates. We will see.


----------



## Jaysbaby25

Hi Ladies!! So I did my trigger shot on Tuesday night and then had back to back IUI's Wednesday morning and then again this morning! (Tmi) My husband had 37 mil motile sperm yesterday and then 22 mil today, so I'm hoping and praying that did the trick! This was my first month on Femara, low dose Synthroid and doing IUI's, so it's been eventful lol! I've been cramping and spotting all day ouch! the nurse had a hard time finding my cervix so she had to use multiple speculums! Anyways, hoping all this worked!!! :dance:


----------



## Dini

FX'd! Multiple speculums does not sound pleasant! I cramped all day after my IUI, and spotted most of the day and my doc had no problem, so I'm sure you are feeling it!


----------



## lamago

woa snow! not sure i could handle that! I have done absolutely no shopping so i'm going to be stressing later on!

Good Luck Jaysbaby!


----------



## Jaysbaby25

Dini said:


> FX'd! Multiple speculums does not sound pleasant! I cramped all day after my IUI, and spotted most of the day and my doc had no problem, so I'm sure you are feeling it!

Thanks! Yes it wasnt exactly pleasant haha! Did the IUI work for you?


----------



## River54

FX for you ladies!


----------



## Kaylen

Aww :-( I took a test just now and is totally BFN. I am so upset right now. I was convinced I was pregnant. This sucks. I will keep on testing though. I hope it's too early. 11 DPO today.


----------



## welshgem

You're not out yet kaylen! Are you having any symptoms? x


----------



## bash73

Got my "official" beta negative yesterday but i knew it didn't work this cycle. Moving forward to next cycle and new doc, can't wait!


----------



## Dini

Jaysbaby25 said:


> Thanks! Yes it wasnt exactly pleasant haha! Did the IUI work for you?

I don't think so, I'm 12 or 13 dpo and still bfn except for one faint probably evap on a wondfo 2 days ago. I was told to wait until Monday to test so when I get the bfn Monday I'll be certain. But it was just round 1 with only 50mg of clomid, next time it's 100mg, so hoping for more than one follie!


----------



## Kaylen

welshgem said:


> You're not out yet kaylen! Are you having any symptoms? x

No symptoms, not even AF.
But I had brown mixed in CM yesterday evening and temperature took a dive this morning. I think I am out and it's just a matter if waiting it out now.
And now AF is here... I think we will do round 2 immediately if doctor is ok with that. I will ask to either bit sue clomid or change to something else cause i had now ewcm whatsoever on it.


----------



## bash73

Kaylen sorry...and I didn't have any ewcm on the clomid that crap ruined that cycle for me IMO...I had to take estrogen since it thinned my uterine lining, was a mess. Last cycle I didn't take it and had lots of ewcm...not that it mattered cuz I got AF today (I knew it didn't work DH had a not so good sample). So it's on to IUI #3, I start w/new doc tomorrow, thank God! Off to wrap and then shovel the driveway we got slammed w/snow and ice all day yesterday. Good times, good times!


----------



## Kaylen

bash73 said:


> Kaylen sorry...and I didn't have any ewcm on the clomid that crap ruined that cycle for me IMO...I had to take estrogen since it thinned my uterine lining, was a mess. Last cycle I didn't take it and had lots of ewcm...not that it mattered cuz I got AF today (I knew it didn't work DH had a not so good sample). So it's on to IUI #3, I start w/new doc tomorrow, thank God! Off to wrap and then shovel the driveway we got slammed w/snow and ice all day yesterday. Good times, good times!

bash, this has got to be the one! We were planning on doing a natural cycle, but i think we can squeeze one more this year so insurance will cover it. Next year the deductible starts again :( I hope the doctor lets me go for it.
Is this your cd 1? I am still spotting but I thin tomorrow will be full flow. it is so strange that i have no cramps or anything whatsoever. it is as if i am on cd 10 or something like that. 
This makes me think too much. Did the meds make my hormones more balanced so no boob pain? Does this mean my natural cycles are bad? What if our sperm and egg an incompatible somehow and the sperm isn't able to fertilize it? 
I bought some fertility blend for DH and Fertile CM for myself. I am taking things hard core!


----------



## Dini

I'm out also, no AF yet but two more BFN's this morning and RE wanted me to test tomorrow, which is 15 dpo, but since today is 14dpo and BFN, I'm out. Been cramping like AF is going to show for 3 days, so she better hurry so we can get on with IUI #2. Let me know how you like FertileCM. I didn't seem to have an issue with my cm this cycle on the 50 of clomid, but who knows how the 100mg will effect it.


----------



## Kaylen

so I've been reading some more forums. There is one girl that posted her story, unexplained infertility, failed IUIs, failed IVF. She has had ectopic and chemical pregnancies. When her IVF failed the doc wouldn't;t explain why because they said her eggs were super quality. she has found out that her blood clots too fast, which supposedly will be fixed with aspirin. But there is no proof that this could be the reason. There is another girl who also has unexplained and the same problem with blood. 
So i also have that.. last time i was at the dentist he told me I was healing faster than he could finish the work. Also, multiple time when i have had my blood drawn, it will just stop flowing and they have to go to another vain.
I think I will ask the doc about taking aspirin.


----------



## welshgem

Well it's funny you should mention that Kaylen. When I told my boss I was starting IUI, he told me that he and his wife had also had similar problems except his wife kept miscarrying. It turns out that she had a blood clotting problem and the doctors put her on warfarin to thin her blood. After that the IUI worked.


----------



## Kaylen

We are on to IUI #2.
The want to repeat everything exactly the same because I responded to the meds so well.. The nurse kept on saying that I don't need CM since they inject past the cervix and I kept on saying that all our natural tries are useless in that case. 
They don't do 2 inseminations back to back because as they out it "they only need one because it is timed perfectly". On one hand, it saves me $500, but on the other... 

Anyways we will do one more and of its bfn they will reevaluate. I hope DH produces better sample this time.


----------



## bash73

Had a GREAT first appt with new office today. Blood work, ultrasound and instructions all done in about 20 minutes, was home by 8am woohoo. I have 8 follies on the right and 4 on the left. Meds start tomorrow!!! Next scan and bloodwork Friday!


----------



## Jaysbaby25

Bash, wow that's awesome!! Glad your appt went good! And Thats a lot of follicles!! Hopefully this is a good cycle for you!! This is my first month on Femara and I only had one follicle on my right side. What are you taking? I'm currently 4dpiui so I'm hoping it worked this cycle!!! :)


----------



## bash73

jaysbaby---i will be on 300 units of follistem starting tonight woohoo...so the follies are tiny and quiet, hoping the increase in the meds wakes up a lot. Last cycle I had 2 on the left and maybe 1 on the right. I wish I would get 3 or more on each side. I'll take my chances with multiples.
another snowy day here in NY yippee (oh how i hate the winter!)


----------



## lamago

I'm thinking I probably have Endo because I keep getting dull pain after O. I noticed it for the last two cycles already. Maybe I have scar tissue in there, ugh.


----------



## Kaylen

I went in for ultrasounds today al excited about starting a new cycle and they found a huge cysts (45 mm) along with some smaller ones. So no IUI for me. They have me the option to take births control pills for 2 weeks and then start when I get my period or to take this cycle off and ttc naturally. So I went with the second. I feel like some pressure is off but I am worried that this cyst can prevent ovulation or burst or what not. I hope the doctor re consider the meds since I am getting cysts. I wonder if it's clomid that's the reason.


----------



## River54

Kaylen - I got cysts from clomid as well, and had to take a 'natural' cycle to shrink them. That cycle was a few days shorter than my average. They switched me to femara after that with gonal f injections - a more aggressive approach.
You can always ask them to switch you to something else.

Sorry about the cancelled cycle - it sucks when you have your hopes up like that and then have them say no.... :hugs:


----------



## Kaylen

River54 said:


> Kaylen - I got cysts from clomid as well, and had to take a 'natural' cycle to shrink them. That cycle was a few days shorter than my average. They switched me to femara after that with gonal f injections - a more aggressive approach.
> You can always ask them to switch you to something else.
> 
> Sorry about the cancelled cycle - it sucks when you have your hopes up like that and then have them say no.... :hugs:

River, did you end up ovulating during the natural cycles when you had a cyst? I am so worried I won't ovulate. This cyst is on the right side where i had 3 follies, so probably one of them turned into a cyst. I only had 1 follie on the left so i hope this time i ovulate on the left. 
I am somewhat excited about natural cycle and am thinking of making it a "screw it all" cycle. :) Meaning i am not gonna temp, and not gonna do opks and whatever happens happens.


----------



## lamago

Kaylen, that's a great approach! I didn't get any cysts on clomid but I did have one before ttc and the doc told me that it goes away on its' own and does really affect things. I'm assuming that means we ovulate.


----------



## River54

Kaylen - I think I did, but it was earlier than normal.

Taking a break from temping and what not is great - doing it this month as a breather, and it has been great.


----------



## moni77

Kaylen said:


> River54 said:
> 
> 
> Kaylen - I got cysts from clomid as well, and had to take a 'natural' cycle to shrink them. That cycle was a few days shorter than my average. They switched me to femara after that with gonal f injections - a more aggressive approach.
> You can always ask them to switch you to something else.
> 
> Sorry about the cancelled cycle - it sucks when you have your hopes up like that and then have them say no.... :hugs:
> 
> River, did you end up ovulating during the natural cycles when you had a cyst? I am so worried I won't ovulate. This cyst is on the right side where i had 3 follies, so probably one of them turned into a cyst. I only had 1 follie on the left so i hope this time i ovulate on the left.
> I am somewhat excited about natural cycle and am thinking of making it a "screw it all" cycle. :) Meaning i am not gonna temp, and not gonna do opks and whatever happens happens.Click to expand...

Kaylan~ same thing happened to me - I was all ready for IUI #2 and they called and said my estrogen was high - which meant a cyst. I was actually more upset about not being able to try then about the BFN from IUI #1. I am currently waiting for AF so that I can start IUI #2 cycle. We also did the natural route and I took the time off from temping and stuff. The doctor did tell me to go ahead and do the trigger shot so that hopefully AF gets here sooner.


----------



## Kaylen

Moni, are you waiting to test right now? Is it possible that it's a BFP?


----------



## moni77

Tested this morning - 14dpo and BFN. So just waiting for AF, which tends to arrive 15-16dpo - so just in time for my bday on Sunday! 

Luckily my clinic is open next week so I can get started on cycle #2 (hopefully). It might include a 6 hour round trip back from visiting the inlaws in Mass on Friday for a scan butI am not taking another cycle off unless I have to!


----------



## Kaylen

My clinic is also open and weekends and holidays and that's why I like it.. There are many fertility clinics around here But I found out that one has significantly lower IVF costs - about 40% lower so of we get to that point I may switch. 

I hope this cycle is the one for you!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Well I am officially set up to have my ET on 12/26!! I am so excited to finally be making some progress again. My OTD will be 1/6, but I'm hoping to get a positive HPT before then... so we shall see! 

Hope everyone is doing well!! :flower:


----------



## River54

That is awesome hatethewait!!


----------



## bash73

Follies are brewing...one on each side over 10 Right is at 10 and Left at 12 and others still growing but under 10. Hoping by next appt Monday I have lots more (still 3 more doses of meds to go before then).


----------



## River54

bash - sounds very promising! FX for Monday!


----------



## lamago

That's great hatethewait! Afm, I got af this morning. So that's failed iui #3.


----------



## Dini

Second IUI is scheduled tentatively for Dec. 30. I go for my follie check Dec. 27th and then we will see. They opted to do 100mg Clomid this time although they did find a small 10mm follicle/cyst with my cd4 Ultrasound, but he said it was small enough and he wasn't concerned. That's the side I had the follicle on last cycle so I'm guessing it's left over from that. 

They also want me to do the trigger shot when they say it's a go, and then again 5 days later. It's supposed to trick my body into producing more progesterone on it's own instead of trying to supplement it since mine was a little low on cd 21. Anyone heard of this or done it? I'll tell you, the costs are piling up. It's costing us about $1000 a cycle and I don't think we can swing a 3rd one right away if his doesn't work :growlmad:

Lamago, I'm so sorry about AF, fingers crossed for 2014!

Bash, I hope it goes wonderfully for you!


----------



## Kaylen

Dini, are your meds covered by insurance? I hear they can get very expensive if you have to pay out of pocket.
Honestly $1000 a cycle doesn't sound that bad. I think I will be paying about the same next time. I just hope it's not more than that. 
How many IUIs are you planning on doing before going more aggressive?


----------



## Dini

Kaylen said:


> Dini, are your meds covered by insurance? I hear they can get very expensive if you have to pay out of pocket.
> Honestly $1000 a cycle doesn't sound that bad. I think I will be paying about the same next time. I just hope it's not more than that.
> How many IUIs are you planning on doing before going more aggressive?

Nope, nothing is covered except the diagnosis, so my HSG was covered, but none of my meds are. The meds aren't the worst of it really, clomid is pretty cheap, but the ovidrel can get pricey. DH and I had saved for quite sometime and had money in the bank to cover several cycles before tapping into our monthly income but our car broke down and had to buy a new one in August which hit us hard. 

We can swing the $1000 a month but barely, since that's completely extra and we have no savings now, but after the first of the year his health insurance goes up an additional $500/mo so we won't be able to come up with the money unless I borrow it :growlmad: I'm so mad about his insurance, he is looking for a new job because of it. 

I think we will do 4 or 5 IUI, but we won't do anything more aggressive as IVF can be over $10,000 and with no guarantee. We will look into adoption I suppose...

I know very few people whose insurance covers fertility treatments where I live, and it doesn't help that I work for a catholic organization lol.


----------



## lamago

How does one even get started with adoption


----------



## Dini

lamago said:


> How does one even get started with adoption

Good question...I have a few friends at work that have gone through it and both have offered to help us when the time comes. First thing is finding an agency we like and then going through classes and home studies etc, and then the wait for a child..the wait for an infant is a long one around here so I'm really hoping we fall pregnant, plus DH isn't too keen on that idea just yet..I know he will come around if the doc says IVF is our only option for conception, because it's expensive with no guarantee, where as it's about the same price for adoption with a guarantee.


----------



## Kaylen

I have also been thinking of adoption and have no idea where to start. But I think we will do IVF before adoption. We will likely have to take a loan for it :-(. I still hope it won't come to that.


----------



## bash73

Ladies thinking of adoption, you can check out Catholic Charities as a starting point.


----------



## Hatethewait85

bash- Good luck at your appointment tomorrow! Hope you have some good lookin follie!

lamago- :hugs: Sorry your IUI didn't work. Will they change anything for IUI #3?

Dini- Sounds like you have a good plan for this IUI. I've never done 2 trigger shots, but I've seen others on here do it. Hopefully you don't have to worry about doing any more... fx this one gets you your BFP!! 

As for adoption- My hubby and I looked into it about 6 months ago before we really got into this stuff and I found it very overwhelming!! We found an agency online in our area and met with them to find out more about the process. I just don't think I was in the right place to focus on all of that since I hadn't exhausted my other options first. I'm still hopeful I won't have to think about it again, but only time will tell. Who knew it would be this hard to become a mom!?


----------



## FindingKismet

Hi guys, thought I'd chime in on the IVF & adoption topic since that is where we are too. We just took out a loan for the IVF. We can only borrow enough for one cycle, so if it doesn't work the first time out, we'll move on to adoption.

I know adoption is also expensive but it allows more time to come up with the money, and at least here in the US you get a tax credit which pays you back for some of it. 

With IVF it's now or never due to my age. No time to save up and come back in a year for another.


----------



## bash73

I give you all credit for thinking about adopting. We've discussed it and feel it's not for us. 

AFM-I have over 20cm on the LEFT woohoo it's the side w/the tube. Sent me home to trigger (done) and IUI tomorrow!!!
Merry Christmas!


----------



## lamago

It was my 3rd IUI. I'm trying naturally this cycle as I'm waiting on my switch to insurance in January.


----------



## Kaylen

Has anyone started a new thread for 2014 or are we going to keep on using this one?


----------



## moni77

Merry Christmas, Happy New Year and Good luck to everyone!! 

AFM - still awaiting AF. Had another BFN this morning just in case and went to the RE for blood work and a scan to see why it hadnt started yet. No other cysts were visible. He said everything looks normal, but we'll know more with the blood work, which won't be ready until Friday with the holidays. If AF comes before that I go in Thurs or Friday for the labs.


----------



## Hatethewait85

lamago said:


> It was my 3rd IUI. I'm trying naturally this cycle as I'm waiting on my switch to insurance in January.

Oops sorry I must've read that wrong. Hopefully you won't need IUI#4! Good luck enjoying the natural way :winkwink:


----------



## Hatethewait85

moni77 said:


> Merry Christmas, Happy New Year and Good luck to everyone!!
> 
> AFM - still awaiting AF. Had another BFN this morning just in case and went to the RE for blood work and a scan to see why it hadnt started yet. No other cysts were visible. He said everything looks normal, but we'll know more with the blood work, which won't be ready until Friday with the holidays. If AF comes before that I go in Thurs or Friday for the labs.

Hope AF comes soon if she's going to!!


----------



## summer2011

Good luck on the 26 Hatethewait! Looking forward to hearing about your bfp in a couple weeks :)


----------



## Dini

FindingKismet said:


> Hi guys, thought I'd chime in on the IVF & adoption topic since that is where we are too. We just took out a loan for the IVF. We can only borrow enough for one cycle, so if it doesn't work the first time out, we'll move on to adoption.
> 
> I know adoption is also expensive but it allows more time to come up with the money, and at least here in the US you get a tax credit which pays you back for some of it.
> 
> With IVF it's now or never due to my age. No time to save up and come back in a year for another.

I completely understand trying the one cycle, one works for so many people! We will probably talk more about it if it comes up but we won't be able to finance anything for several more years thanks to a bad marriage on my side years ago and the economy caused him to lose a job and his house before he met me. So I think we will just keep doing what we can afford for now and maybe my father will feel bad for me and help me get a loan if it comes to IVF or adoption. 

This cycle feels weird, last cycle with just 50mg of clomid I could literally feel the follicles growing on my left side by now (cd9). I'm on 100mg now and barely feel anything..but I am pretty sure my left ovary is the one that is larger and tends to have more cysts so fingers crossed for my follie check on Friday. 

I hope you all have a wonderful Christmas! I won't be back online until Friday.


----------



## lamago

I keep trying to imagine what getting a bfp might feel like but I used to be able to pretend but know its been so long ttc I can't even imagine.


----------



## Kaylen

I know what you mean. I've only got BFP once and I was so happy, but I had a weird feeling that something was not right. Unfortunately it was true.


----------



## lamago

I'm so sorry kaylen. Hopefully we can get off the struggling to conceive train soon.


----------



## Hatethewait85

Well I am officially PUPO with two lil embies!! :dance: :wohoo: I am so excited!! OTD is Jan 6 but thinking of taking a test sometime next week. I've seen some people get their BFP as soon as 5 days after transfer. We will see if I have any promising symptoms, but the absolute earliest I would test would be New Years Eve.

Hope you all had a happy holiday!!!!


----------



## lamago

What is pupo? So excited for you! Here's to the new year!


----------



## River54

pregnant until proven otherwise

Congrats Hatethewait!!!! soooo exciting!!


----------



## Kaylen

Hatethewait85 said:


> Well I am officially PUPO with two lil embies!! :dance: :wohoo: I am so excited!! OTD is Jan 6 but thinking of taking a test sometime next week. I've seen some people get their BFP as soon as 5 days after transfer. We will see if I have any promising symptoms, but the absolute earliest I would test would be New Years Eve.
> 
> Hope you all had a happy holiday!!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## moni77

Congrats Hatethewait!!

AFM - blood test negative but confirmed ovulation...still waiting for AF which is now over a week late...not sure what is going on. Ugh!


----------



## LoveMyTripawd

Hatethewait85 said:


> Well I am officially PUPO with two lil embies!! :dance: :wohoo: I am so excited!! OTD is Jan 6 but thinking of taking a test sometime next week. I've seen some people get their BFP as soon as 5 days after transfer. We will see if I have any promising symptoms, but the absolute earliest I would test would be New Years Eve.
> 
> Hope you all had a happy holiday!!!!


I'm so excited for you!!! I can't wait to hear the results! I hope you finally get that BFP!!! :happydance:


----------



## welshgem

Hatethewait, this is great news! So exciting for you! 

I'm starting to get a little excited for our first treatment now. I hope it works. I have my baseline scan on New Year's Eve and will be starting my daily injectables thereafter. Eeek!


----------



## FindingKismet

Hatethewait85 said:


> Well I am officially PUPO with two lil embies!! :dance: :wohoo: I am so excited!! OTD is Jan 6 but thinking of taking a test sometime next week. I've seen some people get their BFP as soon as 5 days after transfer. We will see if I have any promising symptoms, but the absolute earliest I would test would be New Years Eve.
> 
> Hope you all had a happy holiday!!!!

Hatethewait, I am so excited for you. My sister-in-law is doing IVF in January and I am doing it in February. I'm fantasizing that all three of us get pregnant Dec-Jan-Feb 1-2-3!!!

I will know by New Years Eve if I am pregnant from this "natural" cycle. If I'm not then at least I can console myself with a New Years Eve cocktail.


----------



## redder

Hi Ladies,
I have been stalking for weeks.. I had my first IUI on Dec 16th w Femara 5mg + Trigger shot. I tested this morning (12 DPIUI) BFN :cry: I can't stop crying. I didn t have any symptoms other than regular spotting before AF. So it shouldn t be surprise that it ended up BFN but I think I secretly had high hopes. I know it is beyond my control but I am just heart broken and I don't know how to deal with it. I am not that STRONG :nope: My Clinic told me to go for the bloodtest on 16DPIUI no matter what. What is the point :cry:


----------



## lamago

Redder, I know just how u feel. It's tough to be strong when u have no other choice. All we can do is try to keep our heads up. Remember chances our in our favor it will eventually happen.:hugs:


----------



## bash73

Redder the point of the blood test is to make sure your beta HcG isn't over 5 which would mean a positive preg. Only from experience do I know this because I got pregnant on my own in April however it was in my right tube the entire time and my beta was all over the place. I agree and feel it's a waste so when I go 16 dpiui it's a huge relief that it's negative if i've tested at home bfn if that makes sense. I really don't want anymore abdominal surgeries as I had 3 this year. The only other would be for a c section if mr. spermies can locate my eggs.


----------



## redder

Thanks for your support *lamago,* totally needed right now ...
*Bash73*: Thank you so much for your explanation. I ll go for the bloodtest, just to be on the safe side. 
I came across an inspirational quote today that I wanna share: 
"_ It's going to be okay in the end. If it's not okay it's not the end."
_


----------



## Kaylen

redder said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I have been stalking for weeks.. I had my first IUI on Dec 16th w Femara 5mg + Trigger shot. I tested this morning (12 DPIUI) BFN :cry: I can't stop crying. I didn t have any symptoms other than regular spotting before AF. So it shouldn t be surprise that it ended up BFN but I think I secretly had high hopes. I know it is beyond my control but I am just heart broken and I don't know how to deal with it. I am not that STRONG :nope: My Clinic told me to go for the bloodtest on 16DPIUI no matter what. What is the point :cry:

Hi redder, we feel your pain, you can be sure. I think all of us have gone through this.
I just had my IUI #1 and I had started AF when I went for blood test. It was not how imagined it would be. I thought this would be the time to find out the results, but no. 
I heard that most people get pregnant from IUI 2 or 3 so don't lose hope, because it will happen!


----------



## Dini

Hi all, I've been MIA for a while. The holidays are so busy and then I was sick all last weekend. My follicle check was awful Friday, I was expecting on the 100mg of clomid that I'd be good and maybe have multiple follies since I had a good follicle with only 50mg but turned out I only had a 13 and a 10, so they put me on 150mg of clomid for 5 days and I go back in the morning for another check, fx'd. 

redder, most of us know exactly how you feel. I was crushed last month with a BFN with my IUI#1 as well, but funny thing was, the bad follicle check appt was worse, I was balling, ready to just give up. I think we need to have breakdowns once in a while, we can't keep it all bottled up. I also had secret high hopes and they came crashing down hard. 

I love the quote, I think it's perfect!! Maybe I'll use it as my 2014 motto :winkwink:

I for one am glad the holidays are over and we can get back to normal and get to working on 2014. 

Hatethewait, any word yet? So exciting, I'm keeping my fx'd!


----------



## welshgem

Ladies, have any of you been taking Suprecur as part of your IUI? 
I had my first injection yesterday and spent all night feeling so so sick. Finally this morning I chucked my guts up (tmi sorry!). I still feel a bit queasy and now I'm paranoid that it's the injection. Not sure I can go through that every night!


----------



## Dini

I'm not familiar with Supercur...what is it exactly? Is it a trigger shot?


----------



## welshgem

Hi Dini,

It's also known as Buserelin and it's used for down-regulation. 

Sickness was still there last night (and suffering from some horrible lower back pains too) but thankfully the nausea seems to have subsided this morning.


----------



## Dini

Well I hope you get to feeling better, but I would guess the nausea is from the medication as it is a huge side effect of all hormones, I know when I did the Ovidrel injection I was nauseated almost instantly and had it off and on for days.


----------



## lamago

I have not had a trigger shot yet so I'm not sure I can help in this regard = ). My FS always went by my opk's which makes it harder for me to be guessing if it's right or wrong I think.


----------



## Dini

lamago said:


> I have not had a trigger shot yet so I'm not sure I can help in this regard = ). My FS always went by my opk's which makes it harder for me to be guessing if it's right or wrong I think.

Well if you get a good strong positive on an opk, it's a lot cheaper than going in for countless ultrasounds! I may have to try to talk him into that next cycle, or if I get a pos OPK I have more Ovidrel prescriptions I could just pick up and take if we try a natural cycle, but my chances of ovulating without medication is slim to none.


----------



## redder

You Ladies are AMAZING !!! @dini: I am so sorry the IUI didn't work. I finally picked up myself and am looking forward to next attempt. Can't wait to see all your BFPs in the near future :hugs:


----------



## Kaylen

Hi all. Nothing new with me. Cd 20 today and no signs of ovulation. I am having lots of egg white CM for like 6 days now but that's about it. I usually ovulate cd18-20 so I am a little worried why it hasn't happened yet. I was taking fertile CM and I think it increased my CM but I wonder if it is delaying ovulation. Or it could be the cyst. I've never not ovulated as far as I know so I am hoping it happens soon.


----------



## jaan613

Hello Ladies,
Wanted to wish you all a very happy new year. Hoping this will be the year we all get our lil babytootsies. :)

Well...what a new year gift I got, my period on Jan 1 at 3am. 

I have been eager to start the shots again since my D&C in September. I hadn't gotten my first period until November..so we decided we'd start again in January.

Here, I am...back in the game. Ready to do this!! Have had my first two shots already and don't do my first ultrasound until the 9th of January. Hope my results are good...and that we can go through with our second try of IUI.

Hugs and kisses to all..xx


----------



## jaan613

Shall we "graduate" from 2013 and move towards a 2014 thread?? :)


----------



## welshgem

Let me know if you start a new thread, otherwise I'll probably end up babbling to myself in here!! :D

Welcome back Jaan. I spent all weekend properly catching up on the the thread from start to finish so I feel like I know you all properly now! FX that 2014 is our year. x


----------



## jaan613

welshgem said:


> Let me know if you start a new thread, otherwise I'll probably end up babbling to myself in here!! :D
> 
> Welcome back Jaan. I spent all weekend properly catching up on the the thread from start to finish so I feel like I know you all properly now! FX that 2014 is our year. x

Thank you welshgem. Nice to meet you and look forward to getting to know you :):flower:


----------



## moni77

jaan613 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Wanted to wish you all a very happy new year. Hoping this will be the year we all get our lil babytootsies. :)
> 
> Well...what a new year gift I got, my period on Jan 1 at 3am.
> 
> I have been eager to start the shots again since my D&C in September. I hadn't gotten my first period until November..so we decided we'd start again in January.
> 
> Here, I am...back in the game. Ready to do this!! Have had my first two shots already and don't do my first ultrasound until the 9th of January. Hope my results are good...and that we can go through with our second try of IUI.
> 
> Hugs and kisses to all..xx


I also got my period on the first. Got the ok to go forward after day 3 labs and am taking clomid for the second time. My scan is also the 9th!! Looks like we are IUI buddies!!


----------



## Kaylen

jaan613 said:


> Shall we "graduate" from 2013 and move towards a 2014 thread?? :)

I was wondering the same. Let us know if you start a new one.


----------



## jaan613

moni77 said:


> jaan613 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> Wanted to wish you all a very happy new year. Hoping this will be the year we all get our lil babytootsies. :)
> 
> Well...what a new year gift I got, my period on Jan 1 at 3am.
> 
> I have been eager to start the shots again since my D&C in September. I hadn't gotten my first period until November..so we decided we'd start again in January.
> 
> Here, I am...back in the game. Ready to do this!! Have had my first two shots already and don't do my first ultrasound until the 9th of January. Hope my results are good...and that we can go through with our second try of IUI.
> 
> Hugs and kisses to all..xx
> 
> 
> I also got my period on the first. Got the ok to go forward after day 3 labs and am taking clomid for the second time. My scan is also the 9th!! Looks like we are IUI buddies!!Click to expand...

Hello! Yes, looks like we will be IUI buddies. Good luck and hope we get good results on the 9th :) Clomid didnt work for me, so I moved onto injectables and luckily got pregnant on my first round of IUI but lost the pregnancy :( I am hoping that we get our BFP sooner than later!


----------



## jaan613

Hello ladies,
I've started a new thread, IUIs 2014 - Please join me there too. :)
Here's to a new & better 2014.
Much love,
x


----------



## Blythe

Ladies can i join you please?

i have an appt next tues to review my latest bloods and DH's sperm analysis. My AFC was 18 and my last FSH 7.8 so not too bad for someone as old as I!! My DH's last sperm count was:

concentration = 29
number = 43.5
morp = 5 %

so not great but not awful.

do you think these stats are ok for IUI as i would like to push for that rather than IVF as the money just makes me shudder!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Well, I thought I'd give you all a proper IVF update.... BFN. :cry: I feel completely heart broken. I have one embryo left and trying to remain hopeful that this is my miracle baby. Anticipate an FET in Feb. 

Fortunately I have a well-timed vacation too Mexico in 11 days. It will be good to recharge in much warmer weather!! (sooo cold where I am today -- it's -20!!) 

Here's to a 2014 filled with lots of love, laughter, and babies!! Wishing you all the best this year :hugs: :flower:


----------



## River54

:( :hugs: sooo sorry to hear - I was soo rooting for you, and when I saw that you posted, I thought yes!, until i read it :(

I hope your next FET is the one!!
Not sure what other thread you are on, but I'd love to hear how it goes for you. Do you have a journal I can follow?


----------



## lamago

Hatethewait, my heart is broken hearing this. But great that Mexico will help loft the spirits!


----------



## jaan613

hatethewait - *HUUUUUGGGGGGGG*


----------



## Hatethewait85

Thanks ladies. 

I know IVF isn't 100% successful but you go into thinking this is it, it's going to work! And it's completely crushing and maddening when it doesn't. I am fortunate to have one more embryo frozen to give it a go and will try to remain hopeful. It will definitely be good to have this month off from ttc and enjoy a week in sunny and warm Mexico!

River- I haven't started a journal mostly because I kept thinking my ttc journey was going to be over once I started IUI, once I started IVF, etc. I've actually been thinking about starting one now that IVF hasn't proven to be such a quick fix in my case. I'll let you know when I get it going. I'd love to have you follow along. Do you have a journal, too? It looks like you are gearing up for your own IVF journey and I'd love to hear your success story soon!! I am keeping everything crossed tight you get your dream baby from this process!


----------



## bash73

Hatethewait...HUGS and enjoy your time away, have a drink for me please!

AFM...IUI #3 = BFN
Meds increasing for cycle #4 to 450 units of follistim from 300 good times ahead, awaiting AF which my progesterone was up there and was told any day now. I'm due Saturday which would be fine and then scan monday to start meds.


----------



## FindingKismet

Hatethewait85 said:


> Well, I thought I'd give you all a proper IVF update.... BFN. :cry: I feel completely heart broken. I have one embryo left and trying to remain hopeful that this is my miracle baby. Anticipate an FET in Feb.
> 
> Fortunately I have a well-timed vacation too Mexico in 11 days. It will be good to recharge in much warmer weather!! (sooo cold where I am today -- it's -20!!)
> 
> Here's to a 2014 filled with lots of love, laughter, and babies!! Wishing you all the best this year :hugs: :flower:

I just checked in especially to see how you were doing. I'm sorry the fresh cycle didn't take ... I read that all the meds can make it harder to implant on the fresh cycle and that is why they have such good success with frozen cycles. The uterus has had a chance to detox.

We are waiting on some pricing to decide which pharmacy we are buying our meds from. Yesterday and today we are finishing up required testing. Today I had a saline imaging test and DH had blood work. Tomorrow he has a semen culture/analysis. We got all our paperwork in today (whew!). We go on a cruise on Sunday ... so we will have to use the Internet café on the ship to order our meds. Our injection class is after we get back, just a few days before stim start. I'm on tons of meds already, and so tired of crowded pharmacies! Between all this and my stressful job, and trying to prep to leave town and then host guests from out of the country (the day we get back) ... I'm so overwhelmed. I am grateful for the upcoming vacation though. I just hope I can relax and enjoy it.


----------



## bash73

Kismet enjoy your cruise!!! Please have a drink for me!!!


----------



## Dini

Hatethewait I am so sorry! Hugs to you!! I hope your vacation is wonderful and the relaxation will help with the next IVF. 

bash - I'm sorry this didn't work :cry: It's so frustrating when you do everything you can and it still doesn't work. 

I'm on to IUI #2 tomorrow finally after doing the stairstepping on Clomid from 100mg, to 150mg to 200mg. I finally got a good follicle, a 26mm on my right. I'm technically on cd 26 but since I didn't respond to the 100 or 150mg doses they are calling it cd 12 on the 200mg clomid. 

If we don't get our BFP this time, we have to take a cycle or two off as well, we are simply drained of money. We are completely self pay and even IUI's aren't cheap thanks to an ultrasound ever week this month this cycle will be over $1500. So I will welcome the break if this doesn't work.

Hope you all have a great weekend and babydust to all of us!


----------



## River54

HateTheWait - I do have a journal - it is here


----------



## moni77

So sorry Hatethewait. HUGS and enjoy that vacation!

Dini - my IUI #2 is tomorrow as well!! 

I'm off to find the 2014 thread now...


----------

